#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-03
<narcislinux> the-light:  pacagay arch pasvandeshon chiye ?
<the-light> narcislinux: manzuret pkg haye binary e ke ghabele nasbe?
<narcislinux> the-light:  pakagayi ke compile shode va amadeye nasbe
<the-light> narcislinux: pkg.tar.xz e ghablesh pkg.tar.gz bud, ke bekhatere paein avordan e hajm xz shod
<narcislinux> the-light:  yani pakaja ro az sors migire ?
<the-light> narcislinux: na in pkg e compile shodast ke dakhelesh 1 file hast ke pacman ba aoon shenasaei mikone har pkg ro koja bebare
<the-light> aoonaei ke dakhel AUR hast aksaran Source hastan o compile mishan
<narcislinux> hm
<narcislinux> the-light:  khodesh compile mikone ya dasty ?
<the-light> narcislinux: Script e haei hast ke ba aoon compile kardan sakht pkg o nasb e badesh automatic shode
<the-light> yaourt pkgmanager ie ke ham source compile mikone ham binary nasb mikone
<the-light> youart miad aoon Script ro migire va ba aoon tamame kara ro auto anjam mide
<the-light> yaourt*
<narcislinux> the-light: tq
<the-light> narcislinux: yw
 * the-light kash flag haro dakhel arch am dasht
<chalist> سلام به همه. چطوری می تونم توی اوبونتو فایل php.ini رو تغییر بدم که تمام خطاها و هشدار ها رو نشون بده؟ ممنون
<chalist> من این کارو کردم ولی جواب نداد http://www.kavoir.com/2009/06/where-is-phpini-located.html
<nkh> از دوستان کسی تو اوبونتو ۱۰.۰۴ کرنل کامپایل کرده ؟؟
<nkh> من هنوووز مشکلمو نتونستم حل کنم !
<lxsameer> nkh: che moshgeli dari
<chalist> منم مثل شما
<nkh> یکی میگفت با ورژن gcc 4.4.3 مشکل داره ، من 4.5.2 نصب کردم بازم ارور میده
<nkh> lxsameer: Salam,bebinin , moghe compile kolli error mide , albate akharye compile
<nkh> lxsameer: Error haEe az in dast ke folan variable masalan 2 bar define shode o az in joor chizas hamash
<nkh> lxsameer: az configesh ham nist , ba oldconfig bedoone hich patchi ham dorot nashod(kernel 2.6.36)
<nkh> chalist: shomam mese ki ?! ba man boodin ? :-/
<chalist> nkh: آره منم مثل شما. نتونستم کرنل جدید رو کامپایل کنم.
<nkh> chalist: آهان ! یعنی احتمال میره مشکل عمومیت داشته باشه !!!
<nkh> chalist: Shoma version e GCC 't chie ?
<chalist> 4.4.5
<Farid> salam
<chalist> سلام
<Farid> ببخشید من یه مشکلی داشتم
<nkh> chalist: ey baba , man kasaEE ke shenide boodam movafagh shodan hame 4.4.5 boodan !
<Farid> به من اوبونتو رو ‍یشنهاد کردن منم خوشم اومد الان تازه کارم توش
<chalist> کامپایل من مشکل دیگه ای با bzImage داره
<Farid> فقط یکی از مشکلاتم رو میخوام یگم اگه راهنمایی کنید
<nkh> chalist: man 4.5.2 ro tikke tikke package hasho gereftam nasb kardam o symlinke gcc ro dadam besh ! avaz kardane gcc rahe digey ke nadare ?! :-/ :-?
<nkh> Farid: بپرسین کسی بدونه جواب میده :)
<chalist> nkh: نمی دونم متاسفانه. من خیلی حرفه ای نیستم
<nkh> chalist: Me 2 ! :D shoma chejoori gcc 4.4.5 ro nasb kardi ?! (ehsas mikonam ashnaEee ! :D )
<nkh> chalist: 2 - shoma vase nasb chikara kardi ? man yeja ye manual didam , ba apt-get builddep ya ye hamchin chizi dependancy haye package e linux ro migereft nasb mikard , badesham dige config o make e code DL shode ....
<chalist> nkh: باور کن من تازه کارم و خیلی وارد نیستم. من فقط زدم apt-get gcc
<chalist> همین
<nkh> chalist: Aya kare dige EE ham vase compile bayad bokonam ?
<lxsameer> nkh: sorry dc shodam
<lxsameer> nkh: moshgeletun chie
<nkh> chalist: Ok 2 ta soal Faghat ! 1-Distro o Versionetoon ? 2- Marja@e ke vase compile estefade kardin
<chalist> nkh: نمی دونم. قاعدتن نباید هیچ مشکل خاصی باشه. چن تا از دوستای من هم بدون مشکل نصب کرده بودن
<nkh> lxsameer: KHahesh baba ! hichi goftam error mide ...
<lxsameer> nkh: khob che errori
<narcislinux> chalist:  mikhayd gcc ra nasb konid ?
<chalist> nkh: من مینت۱۰ دارم
<nkh> lxsameer: ke masalan folan variable first define here o ya folan chiz 2 bar define shode o ina
<nkh> chalist: OK! nice... Tnq
<chalist> narcislinux: نه عزیز. نصب شده. مشکل من تو کامپایل با bzImage هستش
<nkh> chalist: va chejoori compile kardin ?GhaeDatan ye rahnamaEee chizi dige?!
<lxsameer> nkh: che mikoni vase compile kernel va che noskhei ro compile mikoni
<chalist> nkh: http://ilinux.wordpress.com/2010/11/19/%D9%BE%DA%86-%D8%AC%D8%A7%D8%AF%D9%88%DB%8C%DB%8C/
<nkh> lxsameer: 2.6.36
<nkh> chalist: :D khoda bokoshedesh in navido :D age dastam besh berese ! :D
<nkh> chalist: ok khodye pas ! Mamnoon ;)
<narcislinux> chalist:  khob alan mikhay ye sorce ro compie konid ?
<nkh> lxsameer: man az hamin linke bala amal kardam .... :-"
<lxsameer> nkh: khob build-essential va libncurses5-dev ro nasb kardi
<nkh> lxsameer: Ta jaEee ke yadame build essential ro daram dovomi ham alan chek mikonam , are fek konam
<lxsameer> nkh: wholy shit filter un link
<nkh> lxsameer: Kare khasi nemikone oon ! man kernel ro DL kardam , config , badesham make !
<lxsameer> nkh: chejuri config kardi ?
<chalist> lxsameer: مشکل منم با کانفیگه فکر کنم
<nkh> lxsameer: ok oona ham nasbe , harjoor fek koni config kardam ! az localyes o dasty Ta oldconfig
<lxsameer> nkh: hmmmmmmmmmmmm build directory joda dari ya na
<lxsameer> nkh: age betuni error o dpaste koni ali mishe
<lxsameer> chalist: config e kernel ?
<nkh> lxsameer: Yani chi ? man hamoonja ke extract mikonam cd mikonam toosh make mikonam
<nkh> lxsameer: Khob moghe make jaEEe log dorost nemikone ? dasty log nagereftam !
<lxsameer> nkh: make O=../build pushe ye ../build ro be onvane build directory entekhab mikone
<chalist> lxsameer: بله دقیقن
<lxsameer> nkh: hamun khurujie error ro dasti copy past kon
<nkh> lxsameer: khob badesh che etefaghi miofte ?! farghesh chie ?
<lxsameer> chalist: toam hamin moshgelo dari
<lxsameer> nkh: ye jaye dige kernel compile misheo source tree tamiz mimune
<nkh> lxsameer: akhe alan compile nakardam male ghable ghaazie , yadam rafte ham log begiram ! hala mizaram compile she file log ro bet midam
<nkh> lxsameer: ok nice , pas fe'lan ta in compile mishe
<lxsameer> nkh: man bayad beram age
<lxsameer> nkh: age khasti mail bezan
<nkh> lxsameer: ok mailetoon  ?
<lxsameer> nkh: lxsameer@gnu.org
<nkh> lxsameer: ok Tnx a Lot ! (wwWOw ! gnu.org?! :D)
<chalist> lxsameer: make[2]: *** [drivers/staging/built-in.o] Error 1
<chalist> make[1]: *** [drivers/staging] Error 2
<chalist> make: *** [drivers] Error 2
<lxsameer> nkh: khahesh mikonam
<chalist> این خطای منه
<lxsameer> chalist: az chand khat bala tar tu dpaste.com paste kon
<nkh> lxsameer: khataye manam too hamin maye hast ha ! ;)
<lxsameer> nkh: khob bebinim chalist chi paste mikone
<chalist> lxsameer: براتون ایمیل کردم
<chalist> http://dpaste.com/293757/
<chalist> اینم لینکش
<lxsameer> chalist: mersi w8
<lxsameer> chalist: mail nayumad bezar az ru link bebinam
<lxsameer> chalist: chejuri config mikoni kernel ro
<lxsameer> chalist: version e digei az kernel ro emtehan kardi ?
<nkh> lxsameer: manam sare hamin driver ha ....../staging bood yadame :-??
<lxsameer> nkh: chalist khob chon joftetun ru 2.6.36 in moshgelo darin mishe entezar dash ke bug bashe ta unjai ham ke yadame 2.6.36 2ta bugfix khorde
<lxsameer> nkh: chalist kheyli khube ke ru ye noskheye dige ham emtehan konin
<lxsameer> nkh: chalist patch i chizi ke nemikonin kernel ro ?
<nkh> lxsameer: man ba 2.6.36.1 ham hamin moshkelo darama !
<nkh> lxsameer: na ,
<chalist> lxsameer: چرا. اون پچ دویست خطی رو استفاده می کنم
<nkh> lxsameer: ..... man az vaghty gcc ro avaz kardam dige ba 2.6.36.1 emtehan nakkaradam , hala ba oonam emtehan mikonam
<lxsameer> chalist: khob un patch ro man ba 2.5.37 daram
<lxsameer> nkh: age betuni ba 37 emtehan koni kheyli khub mishe
<nkh> lxsameer: bebinam hamoon patch ro daghighan ? ya avazesh kardy ?
<lxsameer> nkh: faghat ham make oldconfig kon
<lxsameer> nkh: na hamun patch e
<nkh> lxsameer: ok ... bad ye soali , roo 37 mitoonam hamoon patch ro estefade konam ?
<lxsameer> nkh: are
<chalist> lxsameer: منم ۲.۵.۳۷ رو امتحان کنم؟
<lxsameer> chalist: are
<nkh1> lxsameer: ok felan pas , bebinamchi mishe ... Lotf kardiin :)
<nkh1> lxsameer: dc
<lxsameer> nkh1: chakerim
<chalist> lxsameer: ممنون از لطفت
<chalist> سپاس فراوان
<lxsameer> chalist: ;)
<lxsameer> chalist: mokhlesim
<chalist> nkh1: من اولدکانفیگ هم کردم ولی درست نشد
<chalist> برم سراغ نسخه ی قبلی برای کامپایل
<nkh1> chalist: Are manam hamin tor
<chalist> نمی شه همین پچ رو روی همین کرنلی که الان نصبه تست کنم؟
<nkh1> chalist: manam miram hamoon 2.6.36.1 ro ta hala ba gcc 4.5.2 compile nakardam , bebinam mishe ya na ....
<lxsameer> chalist: age sourcesh bashe are
<nkh1> chalist: naa bayad patch rikhte she , yanii mire laaye code , bad in code az aval compile she ...
<chalist> lxsameer: اوکی. ممنون
<chalist> nkh1: ممنون
<nkh> chalist: khahesh man ke kary nakardam , ishala kernelamoon khob shan ! ;)
<chalist> nkh1: امیدوارم
<chalist> :P
<nkh> faghat khoda kone majboor nasham gcc ro downgrade konam :|
<nkh> ;) :P
<chalist> nkh: چه مشکلی پیش میاد اگه این اتفاق بیافته؟
<nkh> chalist: hichi kollan downgrade kardan mamoolan adamo khafe mikone ;)
<nkh> albate nahayatan ye bar purge mikonam , shab mizaram az aval begire :D
<nkh> chalist: man az karaEee ke alaki tool mikeshe  badam miad vase hamin migam ! :D ;)
<chalist> nkh: اینا که مهم نیست. آدم باید معرفت داشته باشه :))
<nkh> :))
<nkh> ;)
<nkh> chalist: vali be jane khodam to ashnaaEee ha ! :D
<nkh> bmoqimi: Salam Babak jan !
<nkh> bmoqimi: Khobi khosh migzaRe ?!:D
<bmoqimi> nkh: salam , merc
<chalist> nkh: من چالیست هستم. محمد نبی زاده. همایش نرم افزارهای آزاد - زنجان
<bmoqimi> chalist: na babaaa :D:D
<chalist> bmoqimi: بابک زنده ای ؟ :)))) کجایی؟ سیس ادمین شدی تحویل نمی گیری؟
<nkh> chalist: Haaa alan hatman shenakhtam ! :D
<bmoqimi> chalist: jam kone bache basateto :D man sysadmin zayide shodam :D khubi ? hanuz oscoli ?
<nkh> bmoqimi: migam u kernel 2.6.36 ro roo ubuntu compile kardy ? ba che gcc Eee ?!
<chalist> nkh: این بابک یکی از نخاله های همایش بود که کلن غیر حرف زدن هیچ کار مفیدی نکرد
<chalist> :D
<nkh> chalist: :D
<bmoqimi> nkh: yadam nemiad :D ama fek nemikonam version be in balayi compile karde basham
<chalist> bmoqimi: به لطف شما. تو چی؟ آپگرید نشدی؟
<nkh> chalist: Na baba Bacham SFD Isf ke khob derakhshid ! :D :P ;)
<bmoqimi> chalist: kkhob mage oonja bayad kare digeyi ham mikardim ? pool gerefte boodim harf bezanim
<nkh> bmoqimi: :D ;)
<bmoqimi> chalist: chera dg :D ba mehrdadam felan zadam safe-upgrade
<nkh> bmoqimi: !!!! poool Gerefte Booodi ?!!!! :D
<bmoqimi> nkh: are mage be baghie nadadan ?
<nkh> bmoqimi: vala man dar jaryan e Inash naboodam ! :D
<chalist> nkh: نه بابا. چن تا از بچه ها یکیش هم همین بابک کج و کوله دمشون گرم اومدن و یه حالی به ما دادن. سال بعد قراره براشون جبران کنیم :P
<nkh> bmoqimi: Fek kardam maraami boode !:)) ;) :P
<bmoqimi> nkh: are dg marami boode :D kheili jaha pool midan ma nemirim
<nkh> chalist: ;)
<nkh> bmoqimi: ;)
<bmoqimi> nkh: :D:D na agha poole chi :D
<nkh> bmoqimi: Be ghole khodemoon : Bashed Bashed !!! :D :P
<chalist> شبتون خوش و خرم :)
<nkh> chalist: Shab be kheir :)
<freebsd> technotux kharabe?
<bmoqimi> nkh: kolan man tahala pool bara seminar nagerefam too iran :(
<bmoqimi> nkh: agha man beram lala :D
<nkh> bmoqimi: Ooo baba Nafahmidi darim azyatet mikonim ?! :D
<nkh> :P
<nkh> bmoqimi: :P ;)
<nkh> bmoqimi: Shabet be kheyr ! Khosh Bashiiiii (*)
<sdlo> Help for password recovery mysql
<lolo_> salam
<lolo_> kesi nist
<nima6544> salam
<nima6544> سلام
<chalist> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-04
<nkh> lxsameer: bmoqimi : salam
<lxsameer> nkh: salam
<nkh> lxsameer: bmoqimi1 : Belakhare bedoone error separy shod ! :D 2.6.36.1 ba gcc4.5.2
<lxsameer> nkh: khoda ro shokr
<nkh> lxsameer: alan dae module ha ro install mikone ... omidvaram vaghty make install mikonam fohsham nade ! :D
<nkh> :(((((((((((((((((
<lxsameer> nkh: :D:D:D
<nkh> e na
<nkh> :D
<nkh> lxsameer: error dad ghalbam rikht ! deghat mikonam mibinam sudo nazadam ! :D :))
<lxsameer> nkh: :D
<nkh> POoooooooooohhhhhhhhhh
<nkh> lxsameer: Shod :D Tnx a Lot !!!! :D
<nkh> \:d/
<lxsameer> nkh: man ke kari nakardam :)
<nkh> lxsameer: in che harfye ! age dishab nagofte boodi 2.6.36 bug dare man hala haa machal boodam !!! :D
<lxsameer> nkh: :)
<lxsameer> nkh: khoda ro shokr tunestim komaki konim
<nkh> lxsameer: :D
<nkh> lxsameer: kheyr az javoonit bebini Pesaram ! :D
<lxsameer> nkh: ? :D
<nkh> lxsameer: faghat ye chizi , erghezi gofte bade in ke ramfs ro sakhtim , driver e nvidia ro nasb konim , manzooresh ine ke hamin alan in karo bokonim ?! in che rabty be kerneli ke hanooz bala nayoomade dare ?! :-/
<lxsameer> nkh: na reboot kon ba kernel e jadid ke boot shodi badesh driver e nvidia ro nasb kon
<nkh> lxsameer: ok Tnx , versionesh moheme ?! man Fek konam n Saal pish ye .run esho gereftam ! :D
<lxsameer> nkh: are
<lxsameer> nkh: VGA et chie
<nkh> lxsameer: az in .run e nemishe versionesh ro fahmid ?!
<nkh> lxsameer: Nvidia
<nkh> lxsameer: 9400
<lxsameer> nkh: fekr mikonam az 195 bebad niaz dari
<nkh> lxsameer: migam age nasb nakoni graphic miad bala ya na ?! in male 3D e faghat ?
<nkh> lxsameer: eeee hichi asan bikhial ! :D Yadam nabood DVD repo ha ro daram miam bala too terminalam biofte az roo oona nasb mikonam ! :D
<lxsameer> nkh: bastegi dare mituni az vesa estefade koni ke 2d khub javab mide ya az nv estefade koni ke 3d ham hast ama nvidia az hamashun sari tar o behtare
<nkh> lxsameer: ok ... nahayatan age nayoomad too on file config e x vesa sh mikonam ;)
<nkh> lxsameer: Amrrii nist Ma reboot shim ?! :D
<lxsameer> nkh: arzi nist movafagh bashi
<nkh> lxsameer: Tnx again ! :D ;)
<nkh> felan!
 * nkh is going to reboot ... will he be back ?! :D
<nkh> lxsameer: Salam ! Khobi ?! Fek Konam Gand zadam ! :D
<nkh> lxsameer: sorry dc , ahyanan javabi dadi ?! :D
<lxsameer> nkh: chio gand zadi :D
<nkh> lxsameer: nvidia e version e kernel ro nemifahme ! ba --kernel-source-path ham run kardam farghy nakard .  moghe boot ham hey mige /lib/modules/2.6.36.1/modules.dep not found dar sooraty ke hast!
<nkh> lxsameer: fek konam esme kernel vasesh na ashnast ! bayad 2.6.36-1-generic mizashtam masalan ?! :-/
<lxsameer> nkh: na
<lxsameer> nkh: uname -r bede
<nkh> lxsameer: alan ham too hardware drivers am too synaptic hame ja ede'a mikonan nvidia-current nasbe ama khob load nemishe moghe boot , Baesh taze reboot ham nemitoonam bokonam gir mikone bayad dasty khamoosh konam !
<nkh> lxsameer: uname -r : 2.6.36.1
<lxsameer> nkh: un package e driver e nvidia ro ke az repo e ubuntu nasb kardi ru purge kon
<lxsameer> nkh: bad az ru .run e nvidia nasbesh kon
<nkh> lxsameer: ok , va ba'd age nashod baz ?
<lxsameer> nkh: badam ye ls az /lib/modules/2.6.36.1/ be man bede
<nkh> navid@navid-laptop:/media/c$ ls /lib/modules/2.6.36.1
<nkh> build              modules.builtin      modules.dep.bin      modules.ofmap     modules.symbols
<nkh> kernel             modules.builtin.bin  modules.ieee1394map  modules.order     modules.symbols.bin
<nkh> modules.alias      modules.ccwmap       modules.inputmap     modules.pcimap    modules.usbmap
<nkh> modules.alias.bin  modules.dep          modules.isapnpmap    modules.seriomap  source
<nkh> navid@navid-laptop:/media/c$ ^C
<nkh> [albate bebakhshida ! ziad nabood pastebin nakardam ! :D ]
<lxsameer> nkh: bebakhshid ls -l bede ama indafe dpaste.com kon
<nkh> ;)
<nkh> lxsameer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550124/
<nkh> lxsameer: moshkele rebootam ro che joori tashkhis bedam !? pedare system dar oomad az bas in poweresho negah dashtam ! :D
<lxsameer> nkh: ru laptop hasti ?
<nkh> lxsameer: are
<lxsameer> nkh: moghei ke reboot mikoni akharesh minevise system rebooted va hich etefaghi nemiofte?
<lxsameer> nkh: man alan miam
<nkh> lxsameer: minevise the system is now going to reboot ... va hich etefaghi nemiofte
<lxsameer> nkh: khob moshgel ta unjai ke man midunam marbut mishe be ACPI et
<lxsameer> nkh: ehyanan apple dari ?
<nkh> lxsameer: na baba SUZUKI e ! :D
<lxsameer> nkh: hmmmmmmmmm tu in mored khodet bayad begardi bebini chejuri mituni okeyesh koni ama 80% az ACPIe
<lxsameer> nkh: 19% ham az chizaye vabaste be ACPI :D
<nkh> lxsameer: ok .... tnq ...
<lxsameer> nkh: ;)
<nkh> lxsameer: :)) mitarsam tahsire nvidia e bashe ! :D ;)
<nkh> lxsameer: az oon ls chizi dastgiret nashod ?
<lxsameer> nkh: na az un nist
<lxsameer> nkh: na un package nvidia ro purge kon va az ru .run esh nasbesh kon
<nkh> lxsameer: ok ...
<nkh> lxsameer: pas fe'lan ...
<nkh> lxsameer: bebinam too khode ubuntu kasi javab mide ...
<nkh> 1344 people in rooom !!!
<lxsameer> nkh: ;)
<nkh> ;)
<lxsameer> nkh: ubuntu kolan chize jalebi nist :D
<nkh> lxsameer: BaaaaaHHHhhhLeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-&:-&:-&:-&:-&
<lxsameer> nkh: :D
<nkh> lxsameer: gozashtam too forjeh bad az emtehana beram roo arch ! :D :-"
<lxsameer> nkh: :D debian ;)
<nkh> lxsameer: oonam too gozine hast ! :d alan hanooz squeez stable nayoomade na ?
<lxsameer> nkh: na , man ru sid am hich moshgeliam nist
<nkh> lxsameer: khooobe ... darde sare debian kheili kam tare , ta bebinam bade emtehana chi mishe :D ;)
<lxsameer> nkh: ishala
<nkh> lxsameer: :(
<nkh> lxsameer: ajab bi Shoo'or aaEe and too in ubuntu :|
<nkh> lxsameer: taraf dar oomade mige there is zero need to do that so we don't support it !
<nkh> =((
<nkh> lxsameer: manam goftam what a good community , hahah ! :-h :d
<nkh> lxsameer: ba'd taraf miad masalan raje be concky o rangash ba doostash sohbat mikone , oon hatman 100 % need e ! :|
<nkh> fe'Lan !
<nkh> lxsameer: Salam , sorry again ! :-" ...
<nkh> lxsameer: Purge kardam , ba'd baz binary he natoonest version e kernl ro befahme ...
<nkh> lxsameer: bad khode file .deb e nvidia ro ba dpkg nasb kardam , bebin che Error e ghashnagi mide !!! :D
<nkh> lxsameer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550136/
<lxsameer> nkh: salam
<nkh> lxsameer: be oon tikke ke :Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.36.1 (i686)  e khoob deghat kon :-" man in kernel ro ba oldconfig config kardam :-??
<lxsameer> nkh: az ru package nemituni nasb koni magar inke kernel ro deb koni
<nkh> lxsameer: yani chi ?
<nkh> lxsameer: ahan raje be package kardane khode kernel ye ja ye chizaee khoondam ....
<nkh> :-?
<lxsameer> nkh: bebin in package e nvidia vase kernel e deb e yani vase custom kernel nist
<nkh> lxsameer: [Kollan az in be bad mitoonam ba package chiz nasb konam ke inshaaLlaa?! :D]
<lxsameer> nkh: vali kheyli khub bud ke un error .run ro midadi behem
<lxsameer> nkh: age nividia ro purge koni are
<nkh> lxsameer: alan migardam mijooram bet midamesh
<nkh> lxsameer: khob manam nvidia-current ro purge kardam ... badesh ba dpkg in .deb ro nasb kardam injoori goft
<lxsameer> nkh: chejuri goft
<nkh> lxsameer: hamoon linke ke bet dadam dige ...
<lxsameer> nkh: hmmmmmmmmm ye pishnahad behet bokonam
<nkh> lxsameer: inam log e oon binary e nvidia : http://paste.ubuntu.com/550138/
<nkh> lxsameer: che pishnahadi ?
<lxsameer> nkh: kolan package e nvidia ro bikhial sho
<nkh> lxsameer: yani kollan driver 3D ro bikhial sham ?
<lxsameer> nkh: na un deb o migam
<nkh> lxsameer: ahan ok
<lxsameer> nkh: ye karer dige ham anjam bedi kheyli khub mishe kenel ro ba build directorie joda besaz
<lxsameer> nkh: .run ro ba root run mikoni dige ?
<nkh> lxsameer: are
<lxsameer> nkh: khob build darectory e kernel et ro ham avaz kon
<lxsameer> nkh: masalan /usr/src/build
<nkh> lxsameer: hamin karo kardam manam , dishab gofty ...
<lxsameer> nkh: vali alan source va buildet ye jan ke
<nkh> lxsameer: are didam sorry , sooti dadam ...
<lxsameer> nkh: :D
<nkh> lxsameer: man ba in make kardam : make -o=../build -j 2 2>&1 | tee ../build-2.6.36.1.log
<nkh> lxsameer: ba'd asan yadam rafte too foldere baghalish mkdir build konam ! :D :">
<nkh> :-"
<lxsameer> nkh: bebin kolan injuri bayad amal koni
<lxsameer> nkh: make -O=../build oldconfig && make -O=../build menuconfig
<lxsameer> nkh: oj shit
<lxsameer> nkh: bebin - nadare o ham O e bozorge
<lxsameer> nkh: make O=../build oldconfig && make O=../build menuconfig
<nkh> lxsameer: Ohh Shit !
<nkh> man nega kardam man e make ro -o male ye chi dige bood goftam u labod ye chi midooni ke gofty ! :D
<lxsameer> maleknet: make O=../build -j3 && make O=../build modules_install install
<lxsameer> nkh: sorry sotie man bud :D
<nkh> lxsameer: :D ye sooty ham hala az to , in hame man sooti dadam ! :D
<lxsameer> nkh: man beram nahar miam
<nkh> lxsameer: ok Tnx , manam mizaram compile she miam
<nkh> lxsameer: ;)
<nkh> maleknet: Tnx ;)
<lxsameer> nkh: ;)
<nkh> maleknet: alan akhar kodoom e ina dorost bood ?! config ro joda mikonam mohem nis ...
<nkh> maleknet: bikhial asan joda joda config mikonam , make , make modules , sudo make modules_install , sudo make install ... in doroste dige lan ? (menhaye in ke be hameye make ha O=../build bedam )
 * narcislinux emroz khorshid gereftegiye 
 * AliTarihi tells narcislinux that امروز بود* ;)
<maleknet> nkh, hm
<nkh> maleknet: jalebe ba in ke menuconfig kardam ama mige config nakardy !:-??
<narcislinux> AliTarihi:  khey tamom shod man nadidam
 * narcislinux inja hamash hava abr bod :D 
<nkh> maleknet: ok hal shod
<maleknet> nkh: chera mano ping minkoni?
<nkh> maleknet: bebakhshid ! oon moghe u javab dadi...sorry ;)
<AliTarihi> narcislinux, تهران هم فقط دوده
<maleknet> nkh, man ke asaln on moghe poshte systam naboodam
<maleknet> nkh, pn
<narcislinux> !alternate
<lubotu3> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<narcislinux> !minimal
<lubotu3> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<narcislinux> everplays:  shoma ye bar dar bare zaban ruby gofti ?
 * narcislinux albate ghbalesh salam 
<everplays> narcislinux, salaam. na AliTarihi ruby doost dare :)
<narcislinux> AliTarihi: shoma ruby kar kadid ?
<Mohammad[B]> bmoqimi, jome ok'ee ba mehdi hamahang konam ?
<Mohammad[B]> dingdangdong, :-"
<dingdangdong> Mohammad[B]: salam :X
<Mohammad[B]> dingdangdong, chetori
<dingdangdong> Mohammad[B]: mamnun! to? ;)
<Mohammad[B]> dingdangdong, manam mamnun
<dingdangdong> :*
<AliTarihi> narcislinux, بله کمی
<narcislinux> AliTarihi:  azash dar che kari masalan estefade kardid?
<AliTarihi> من خودم برای جی تی کا، کیوتی
<AliTarihi> وب
<AliTarihi> پردازش متن و داده
<AliTarihi> و  این چیزا
<AliTarihi> تقریبا هر کاری که دارم با اون قابل انجامه :)
<AliTarihi> narcislinux, --^
<narcislinux> AliTarihi: yani ba ror ham kar kardi ?
<AliTarihi> بله
<AliTarihi> تا حدی
<narcislinux> AliTarihi:  khob chera ruby ?
<AliTarihi> narcislinux, از لحاظ شی گرایی خیلی قوی هست.  و اصولی . زبان ساده ای  هم هست
<AliTarihi> اسکریپتیه
<AliTarihi> و جزو زبانهای مورد علاقه مهندسین نرم افزار در چند ساله اخیر بوده
<AliTarihi> :D
<AliTarihi> خیلیها می گن جاوا که کامل بمیره، روبی میاد بالا
<AliTarihi> و احتمالا بعدش یا همزمان باهاش. زبانهای تابعی
<everplays> AliTarihi, yani roozi mirese ke az sharr-e in java khalas beshim?
 * everplays ba inke JAVA avalin zaboonie ke yad gerefte azash khoshesh nemiad
<AliTarihi> everplays, Martin Fowler says so :P
<AliTarihi> جاوا شده ویرایش ایکس ام ال پیشرفته :P
<lxsameer> java -1
<dingdangdong> java +1  !!  :|
<everplays> dingdangdong -1
<AliTarihi> everplays +1
<AliTarihi> :P
 * everplays shake hand mide ba AliTarihi :P
<dingdangdong>  :-/
<dingdangdong> shame on you!
 * dingdangdong fek mikone che sade ensaniat faramush mishe . . 
 * dingdangdong mire dustaye jadid peyda kone . . 
 * AliTarihi pats  dingdangdong 
<AliTarihi> btavakkoli, سلام. بهم رسید. ممنونم
<dingdangdong> :D
<btavakkoli> AliTarihi, salam, khahesh ;)
<AliTarihi> btavakkoli, به موقع بود نجاتم دادی :D
<everplays> AliTarihi, dude hanooz (gh)arch estefade mikoni?
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: chetori mard
<AliTarihi> everplays, نه دیگه کی دی ای زندگی من رو با وقفه جدی مواجه کرد
<AliTarihi> everplays, لذا رفتم روی گنوم.
<AliTarihi> واسه  گنوم، اوبونتو به نظرم گزینه خوبیه.  البته به شرطها و شروطها
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, به لطف شما :)
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: haji in hany mano nemud
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: in wmware e Mac o to gofti behesh
<lxsameer> ?
<AliTarihi> everplays, کلا اوبونتو به هر چیزی دست می زنه بالقوه یه گند در  زمنیه کیفیتش می زنه. ولی به این یونیتی امیدوارم
<AliTarihi> everplays, دو
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, نه بابا، من هیچ وقت راجع به این موضوع با هانی صحبت نکردم :)
<AliTarihi> دو چیز هست که به گنوم گند می زنه: ۱- خود گنوم ۲- مونو
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: band karde be ma
<AliTarihi> :D
<lxsameer> AliTarihi: 3 ubuntu :D
<AliTarihi> lxsameer, نه دیگه. اوبونتو اصطلاحا ارتوگونال هست یعنی عمودی هست و همه چی رو تحت الشعاع خودش به گند می کشه
<btavakkoli> everplays, msg
<lxsameer> AliTarihi: :D :D +10
<AliTarihi> lxsameer, ubuntu_quality = 0 ~x(
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, haji key mishe too bayan.ir register kard, hamash kharabe ke :)
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: kharab nist khodemun amdan injuri kardim
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: baba ye data center e khub tu iran gir nemiad
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: gire data centerim
<everplays> AliTarihi, lol, 2chiz ro khoob oomadi, vali 1post az developer-e mono behet neshoon midam kaf koni :P
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: :D msg ito didam yeki talabet
<btavakkoli> ;)
<AliTarihi> everplays, من با توسعه  دهنده های مونو مشکلی ندارم. کلا با مفهوم مونو مشکل دارم :P
<AliTarihi> خداییش مونو به زور به دلیل ساختارش به یه بخشی از گونی گنوم، یک ساختاری داد ;)
<everplays> AliTarihi, kheyli bahale > http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2010/Dec-21.html (kolle harfesham ine ke mige ma std-e jadid-e M$ ro too OO.o implement kardim, hala oomadan maro kheft kardan ke chera in karo kardin. va beheshooon javab mide: khob estefade nakonin) :D
<everplays> ghabool daram AliTarihi
<everplays> shakhsan ba vala kheyli hal mikonam :P syntax-esh khodas
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: hala chi shod yade site e ma oftadi dare pit
<AliTarihi> everplays, پست باحالیه :>
<everplays> AliTarihi, motmaenan mishnasish kie, ba tarz-e fekresh be shedat hal mikonam. hala har chizi ke develop mikone :P (3-4ta paragraph-e akharesh khodas)
<AliTarihi> everplays, پاراگرافهای اخرش جالب بود :)
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, mikham test konam , hamin ;)
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: :D
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, rasti system blog ro mifrooshe sherkatetoon?
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: rasti haji in Sid kheyli hal mide bia reposho behet bedam beri hal koni
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: shayad baste be gheymatesh dare
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: ama HOD o PING o inaro mifrushe
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, chejoori Sid hal mide, too ye khat begoo :)
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: kheyliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii hal mide inam tu khat
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, tojih shodam ;)
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: na vali hame chi akharin version eshe stable ham hast engar agha kenaram neshaste :D
 * AliTarihi وزنش گیر  کرده :|
<dingdangdong> quit bbL
<dingdangdong> pff
<Behnam> salam be hame
<mdr> salam
<mdr> bebakhshid
<mdr> man chera nemitoonam user besazam
<mdr> ?
<lxsameer> mdr: koja
<mdr> too anjoman
<mdr> yani midoonam
<mdr> chera
<mdr> vali khob agar bekham
<lxsameer> nemidunam
<mdr> user besazam
<mdr> bayad chi konam
<lxsameer> nemidunam
<mdr> merc
<norie> سلام یکی درمورد اتصال به اینترنت در ابنتو توضیح بده ممنون
<narcislinux> norie:  adsl ?
<norie> بیشتر توضیح بدین
<narcislinux> norie:  che no etesali ?
<narcislinux> no= نوع
<norie> با adsl
<narcislinux> norie: gerafiki ya mohit matni ?
<norie> گرافیکی
<narcislinux> norie: system >pereferences > network connection
<narcislinux> norie: bad onja DSl > add
<norie> تمام شد لطفا امیل خودتونو بدید ممنون
<narcislinux> norie: lol why ?
<norie> شاید با مشکل مواجه بشم
<narcislinux> norie:  khob darin sorat ham anjoman hast va ham mitonid az irc kamakan beporsid :)
<ali89> salam be hame
<ali89> kasi hast mara yari konad?
<narcislinux> !help | ali89
<lubotu3> ali89: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ali89> ok,aghayun mohandes man nemitunam dvd ubuntu mount konam taklif chiye?
<narcislinux> ali89: tozih ?
<ali89> mikham narm afzaraye digasho nasb konam
<ali89> dvd ghabul nemikone
<narcislinux> ali89:  chi mige ?
<ali89> E: Failed to mount the cdrom.
<ali89> vaghti miram tuye Synaptic
<ali89> chi shod mohandes benzin tamum shod?
<ali89> yki javab bede
<narcislinux> ali89:  yani mikhay dvd ro be makhazen ezafe konid nemikhone ?
<narcislinux> ali89:  sudo mount /dev/dvd /media/cdrom
 * narcislinux :/
<ali89> salam
<ali89> agha man dc shodam
<ali89> kesi hast?
<ali89> miram to synaptic nemitunam software nasb konam
<ali89> peygham E: Failed to mount the cdrom made
<ali89> agha inja masou nadare
<ali89> yeki javabe mano bede
<lxsameer> ali89: khob dvd e ubuntu ro bezar tu cdromet
<ali89> tnx
<ali89> gozashtam
<ali89> khob hala chikar konam
<lxsameer> ali89: khob hala dobare talash kon
<ali89> her her
<ali89> anishtan ubuntu ro ham to neveshti
<ali89> inja faghat in namakdone
<ali89> kasi nist javab dorost drmun behem bede
<lxsameer> ali89: agha chera dava dari
<ali89> khob chara dorost javab nemidi
<lxsameer> ali89: age inghadr bahushi chera google search nakardi
<lxsameer> ali89: man vazifei nadaram
<lxsameer> ke
<lxsameer> harfiam ke zadam az ru shukhi nabud jedi goftam
<ali89> hub vaghti adamesh hast mage divune shodam
<lxsameer> DVD o ke gozashti dobare say kon software nasb koni bayad betune peydash koni
<ali89> zurertmide javab bedi nade
<lxsameer> kone
<lxsameer> ali89: bebin dadash dafe avale umadi tu IRC boro bekhun bebin ghanune inja chetorie
<ali89> aslan mount nemikone baradar
<lxsameer> hala ma hal dadim behet nazadim tu paret mese baghie dorost nist injuri begi
<ali89> Failed to mount the cdrom made
<lxsameer> ye terminal baz kon
<ali89> ok to dr linux
<ali89> khob baz kardam
<lxsameer> sudo ls  /dev/
<lxsameer> khurujisho tu in site paste kon linkeshu bede be man dpaste.com
<ali89> sudo: /dev/: command not found
<lxsameer> sudo ls /dev
<lxsameer> sudo ham nemikhad
<lxsameer> hamun bezan ls /dev/
<ali89> inam khoruji
<ali89> adsp		 fd0u820	     ram0	 snapshot  tty32  tty63 agpgart		 fd0u830	     ram1	 snd	   tty33  tty7 audio		 full		     ram10	 sndstat   tty34  tty8 block		 fuse		     ram11	 sr0	   tty35  tty9 bsg		 hidraw0	     ram12	 stderr    tty36  ttyACM0 bus		 hpet		     ram13	 stdin	   tty37  ttyS0 cdrom		 input		     ram14	 stdout    tty38  ttyS1 cdrw		 kmsg		     ram15	 tty	   tty39  ttyS2 char		 log		     ram2	 tty0	   tty4   ttyS3 console		 l
<lxsameer> sudo /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0
<ali89> sudo: /dev/sr0: command not found
<ali89> agha in system hang kard man dobarw miyam bala az haminja pey migirim
<lxsameer> sorry
<lxsameer> sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0
<ali89> khodetam avalesh mesle man bude
<nkh> RoozbehOnline: Chiii MiGiii! Bebin Kii injaaSt ! :D
<ali89> salam
<ali89> kasi hast komak kone
<ali89> ?
<nkh> ali89: Shoma soaleto bepors
<ali89> khoda kheiret bede
<ali89> agha man mikham narm afzaraye ruye dvd nasb konam chikar konam
<ali89> ?
<nkh> ali89: che dvd e ? dvd repository ha ro gereftin  ?
<ali89> dvd 10.4
<ali89> yani chi repository ?
<nkh> bebinin , age dvd e bashe shamele ye makhzane narm afzary , mesle khode dvd e nasb e ubuntu , ya dvd haEee ke vase Download o foroosh hast ...
<nkh> ali89: ba in dastoor mitoonin estefade konin
<nkh> aye terminal baz konin :
<nkh> sudo apt-cdrom add
<nkh> ye termiinal dige baz konin :
<nkh> ali89: khode dvd ro darin ya iso ro ?!
<farhad_hf> ashkan: ping
<ali89> salam
<ali89> ye soal fani
<ali89> E: Failed to mount the cdrom.
<ali89> ba in error chikar konam?
<ali89> E: Failed to mount the cdrom.
<ali89> E: Failed to mount the cdrom.
<ali89> E: Failed to mount the cdrom.
<ali89> yeki javab bede
<ali89> yeki javab bede
<ali89> javab
<ali89> j
<ali89> a
<ali89> v
<ali89> b
<ali89> a
<ali89>  b
<ali89> e
<ali89> d
<ali89> i
<ali89> d
<ali89>  p
<ali89> l
<ali89> z
<ali89> j
<ali89> a
<ali89> v
<ali89> a
<ali89> b
<ali89>  b
<ali89> e
<ali89> d
<ali89> i
<ali89> d
<ali89>  plz
<ali89> help me
<ali89> plz help me
<ali89> help
<ali89> help
<ali89> help
<ali89> help
<ali89> help
<ali89> halp
<ali89> holp
<ali89> velp
<ali89> komak
<ali89> komak
<ali89>  konid
<ali89> plz
<ali89> hamatun
<ali89> badid
<ali89> khili badid
<ali89> komak
<ali89>  daram mimiram
<ali89> komak
<ali89> mimiram
<ali89> komak
<ali89> ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<ali89> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ali89> ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<ali89> f
<ali89> f
<ali89> f
<ali89> f
<ali89> f
<ali89> f
<ali89> f
<ali89> f
<ali89> f
<ali89> f
<ali89> f
<ali89> f
<ali89> f
<ali89> f
<ali89> f
<ali89> f
<ali89> f
<the-light> ala ey kicker ha!
<ali89> mer3
<the-light> Mohammad[B]: agha ro daryab ;)
<Mohammad[B]> bah baaah che khabare inja
<ali89> komak
<ali89> man daram
<Mohammad[B]> ali89, dooste aziz flood nakonid lotfan
<ali89> mimiram
<ali89> komak
<Mohammad[B]> ali89, yek baar soalet ro bepors montazere javab besho
<Mohammad[B]> ali89, age tekrar koni kick mishi
<ali89> khob javab bede beman
<Mohammad[B]> ali89, va shayad ham ban'et konam
<ali89> E: Failed to mount the cdrom.
<ali89> chikar konam
<ali89> ?
<Mohammad[B]> ali89, dastoore kaamelo bede
<Mohammad[B]> ali89, koja in error o migiri ?
<ali89> synaptic
<ali89> divune shodam
<ali89> chi shod
<ali89> ?
<ali89> Mohammad[B],chi shod baradar?
<Mohammad[B]> ali89, boro too System > Administrator > Software Sources, harchi CDROM hast ro pak kon
<ali89> ok kardam
<ali89> hala chi?
<ali89> khob aziz dige chikar konam?
<ali89> Mohammad[B].aziz hala chi?
<Mohammad[B]> ali89, sudo apt-get update bezan
<ali89> E: The update command takes no arguments ali@ali-desktop:~$
<ali89> E: The update command takes no arguments ali@ali-desktop:~$
<ali89> dare ye chizayi downlod mikone
<ali89> ?
<ali89> khob badesh chi ?
<ali89> golam man mikham az dvd ubuntu software nasb konam
<ali89> dvd mount nemikone?
<ali89> yeki komak kone
<ali89> help me plz
#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-05
<hassantvh> salam
<hassantvh> vl va vg da ubunto be che manast?
<hassantvh> voulom group???
<hamed> salam
<hamed> kasi hast
<hamed> man mikham to tomcat ba ip hay mokhtalef sitehay mokhtalef bala byaram
<Gnubuntu> hi
<Gnubuntu> kasi windowse linux dare ?
<ramanK> Gnubuntu: salam be shoma
<Gnubuntu> salam
<Gnubuntu> khubi ?
<ramanK> Gnubuntu: inja kanale goftoguye karbarane linuxe ubuntu hast
<Gnubuntu> ramanK: ?
<ramanK> Gnubuntu: mamnun
<ramanK> Gnubuntu: taghriban tamameshun az linux estefade mikonan
<Gnubuntu> dashtam windows linux search mikardam inja ro peyda kardam
<the-light> !linux
<lubotu3> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Gnubuntu> ramanK: windowse linux orginalesh chande ?
<Gnubuntu> ramanK: namayandegi too iran dare ?
<ramanK> Gnubuntu: khob negah konid yekam niyaz be tozih hast
<ramanK> Gnubuntu: windows i ke shoma azash estefade mikonid ye "system aamel" e
<ramanK> Gnubuntu: ke sherkate microsoft sakhte va esmesho gozashte windows
<Gnubuntu> ramanK: are
<ramanK> Gnubuntu: linux ham ye system amele amma sherkate microsoft nasakhtatesh
<ramanK> Gnubuntu: vase hamin esmesh windows nist
<Gnubuntu> ramanK: male kodoom serkate ?
<ramanK> Gnubuntu: yani chizi be esme windowse linux mani nadare
<ramanK> Gnubuntu: chand ta sherkat hastan ke linux haye mokhtalef tolid mikonan
<ramanK> Gnubuntu: mesle Canonical , Red Hat , Novel
<Gnubuntu> ramanK: male kodoom khoobtare va arzoone ?
<ramanK> Gnubuntu: age shoma Ubuntu ke mahsule Canonical hast ro tahiye konid noskheye bedune poshtibanish majaniye
<Gnubuntu> ramanK: vaghe'an ?
<Gnubuntu> orginal ?
<Gnubuntu> az koja begiram ?
<ramanK> Gnubuntu: are
<ramanK> Gnubuntu: tu iran chand ta forush gah hast
<ramanK> Gnubuntu: sabr konid ta addresseshuno behetun bedam
<Gnubuntu> ramanK: mamnun
<Gnubuntu> ilius: salam refigh
<Gnubuntu> ilius: khoobi ?
<ramanK> Gnubuntu: yekish ine : http://shop.sito.ir/
<ramanK> Gnubuntu: yeki ham in: http://www.linuxshop.ir/
<Gnubuntu> ramanK: ok , mammnun
<Gnubuntu> Mohammad[B]: salam refigh
<Gnubuntu> Mohammad[B]: khoobi ?
<ramanK> Gnubuntu: age mikhayn sefaresh bedin ino sefaresh bedin: Ubuntu i386 CD
<Gnubuntu> ramanK: linux nadare ?
<ramanK> Gnubuntu: linux ye esme kolliye , hamye una linux hastan
<Gnubuntu> ramanK: ok , gerftam
<Gnubuntu> everplays: salam , khoobi ?
<Gnubuntu> inja faght shoma hasti ?
<Gnubuntu> ramanK: chera hichki javab nemide ?
<ramanK> Gnubuntu: ehtemalan kari daran ya poshte system nistan ;)
<Gnubuntu> narcislinux: salam , khoobi ?
<Gnubuntu> ramanK: akhe man be har ki pm midam j nemide
<ramanK> Gnubuntu: yekam tul mikeshe ta motevajeh beshan momkene sareshun shulugh bashe
<everplays> salaam Gnubuntu
<Gnubuntu> everplays: bah bah
<Gnubuntu> everplays: che ajab belakhare yeki j da
<Gnubuntu> everplays: chetori aziz ?
<Gnubuntu> everplays: mano yadet miad ?
<narcislinux> Gnubuntu: salam
<Gnubuntu> narcislinux: salam , khoobi ?
<narcislinux> Gnubuntu:  mamnon
<Gnubuntu> narcislinux: migam khabar az hasan habibi nadari ?
<everplays> Gnubuntu, :)
<Gnubuntu> everplays: bache'haye ghadimi kojan ?
<narcislinux> Gnubuntu:  na nist modatiye
<Gnubuntu> everplays: inja cheghar sooto koor shode baba
<Gnubuntu> az vaghti saro kalleye chakra linux peydash shod
<Gnubuntu> ina ham gheybeshoon zad
<everplays> Gnubuntu, bax-e ghadimi ke hame hastan dude. masalan ubuntulog
<Gnubuntu> !
<everplays> lol
<Gnubuntu> everplays: :))
 * everplays hates (gh)arch
<Gnubuntu> everplays: gharch linux :))
<Gnubuntu> :P
<narcislinux> everplays: ubuntulog ham jadide ghablan esmesh ye chiz dige bod
<Gnubuntu> narcislinux: are fekr konam ubot bod ye chi too in maye'ha
<Gnubuntu> :D
<narcislinux> Gnubuntu: ubot ham rafte az inja ! channelo eshtebah omadidi :D
<Gnubuntu> everplays: narcislinux : chakra ham ma ro service kard ye noskhe BETA Nadad
<Gnubuntu> narcislinux: :P :)
<everplays> Gnubuntu, distro-i ke kolle GTK+ ro hazf kone bad behesh eftekhar ham bokone be dard-e laye jerz-e divar mikhore
<narcislinux> lol
<Gnubuntu> everplays: nagoo ino chakra kheyli naze
<lxsameer> chakra -1
<everplays> lxsameer +1
<lxsameer> everplays: ;)
<Gnubuntu> everplays: narcislinux : faghat moshkelesh ine too ALPHA Gir karde
<Gnubuntu> :))
<Gnubuntu> lxsameer: hi refigh
<lxsameer> Gnubuntu: :)
<going> salam
<narcislinux1> going:  salam
<going> khubi?
<going> narcislinux1
<narcislinux1> going:  tashakor
<sadrolla> salam doostan
<sadrolla> kasi list barname haye mojood dar homa 10.10 noskhe 2 ro nadare ?
<WhiteCrow1> me salam bax
<WhiteCrow1> ops
 * WhiteCrow1 salam bax
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<dark-sun> سلام که سلام!
<dark-sun> من که نفهمیدم دم خروس رو باید باور کنم یا قسم حضرت عباس رو ؟
<dark-sun> بالاخره ۲.۶.۳۶ استیبل شده یا نه؟
<dark-sun> توی سایت زده استیبل شده
<dark-sun> ولی توی اسنپ شات
<dark-sun> زده
<dark-sun> 2.6.37.rc8-git5
<dark-sun> کسی می‌دونه قضیه چیه؟
<dark-sun> the-light: سلااااام هموطن
<dark-sun> the-light: حواست هست این دارک سان چی می‌گه امروز؟
<dark-sun> the-light: ^^
<dark-sun> nixoeen: سلام.. چه خوشکل شدی امشب؟
<the-light> dark-sun: haha bekhare connect shodi to
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> the-light: بله از کمند مخابرات رها شدم
<dark-sun> ;)
<the-light> dark-sun: vaghti stabel mishe badi mire rooye git ro roosh kar mikonan, in chish ajibe?
<dark-sun> !ping
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<dark-sun> the-light: خب اینا می‌گن استیل ولی هنوز روی جی آی تیه که
<dark-sun> the-light: می‌گم کتاب لینوکس آلن رو داری؟
<dark-sun> !ping
<the-light> dark-sun: age manzuret server debian eshe , na
<lubotu3> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<dark-sun> the-light: اسمش اینه: نصب و برپاسازی سرورهای گنو/لینوکس ...
<dark-sun> the-light: آره.. عکس دبیان کشیده روی جلدش
<dark-sun> من فکر می‌کردم آلن خارج از کشور زندگی می‌کنه
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: age amrika ro kharej hesab konim!
<dingdangdong> :P
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: هوووم.. پس خوب لهجه‌اش رو حفظ کرده
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> می‌خواستم یک ایمیل بهش بزنم راجع به کتابش
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: chetor? :D
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: یک نکته‌ی کوچولو دیدم گفتم بهش بگم واسه ویرایش بعدی ایشالله
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: ajaab, bale :) ;)
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: تو چرا امشب همش می‌خندی؟ چیزی نوشیدی؟
<dark-sun> ;)
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: =)) nushabe? na na  :P
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: labkhande, khande nis ke :)
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: به بقالی سلام برسون بگو فردا میام یک دو جین نوشابه می‌گیرم ازش.. واسه مراسم بعله برون می‌خوام
<dark-sun> ;)
<dingdangdong> dark-sun:  :D haha
<dark-sun> یک جا رفته بودیم واسه پسر داییم.. جاتون خالی گربه و ببر و فیل رو دم حجله نرسیده داشتن سر می‌بریدن!
<dark-sun> من تا دیدم .. دست داماد (بالقوه) رو گرفتم و یواشکی کشیدمش بیرون!
<dark-sun> شانس آورد که من بودم
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: = )))) to chikar dashti baba? shayad mikhaste khodesh
<dark-sun> بهنام هم می‌دونه! من به قصد ترویج لینوکس رفته بودم! (آفتاپیک نشه ان شاء الله)
<dingdangdong> :D
<dingdangdong> narcislinux1: shifte shabi? :P
<narcislinux1> dingdangdong:  yes :( yeseri karam monde
<dingdangdong> okhey, biam komak? :D
<narcislinux1> dingdangdong: che komaki ?
<dingdangdong> narcislinux1: che midunam, migi karam munde :-/
 * narcislinux1 az lazemet tarofat sar dar nemiyare 
<narcislinux1> dingdangdong:  tq :) na
<dingdangdong> narcislinux1: az chie taarof sar dar nemiari?
<dingdangdong> narcislinux1: ahle khareji?
<narcislinux1> dingdangdong:  na
<narcislinux1> dark-sun:  lazeme*
<narcislinux1> lozom*
<dark-sun> بله؟ اینا همه با من بودن؟
<dingdangdong> narcislinux1: darko chika dari =))
<narcislinux1> :)
<dingdangdong> narcislinux1: :)
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: ba man bud ;) [bezan lehesh kon!!]
<dark-sun> هان؟....هان!...
 * dark-sun is busy...
 * dingdangdong goes to lala . . 
<fook> salam be dostan . kasi midone gyachi chetor ro 10.04 nasb mishe
<dark-sun> نه من تو عمرم نصب نکردم
<fook> man ghablan 9.10 dashtam nasb mishod
<fook> alan nemishe
<fook> age barname dige bashe ke be tone invisibel ha ro neshon bede ham khobe
<dark-sun> فوک هم رفت
<dark-sun> خونه‌ی من کوچیکه.. از سقفش آب می‌چیکه
<dark-sun> the-light: اشکام رو پاک کنم یا نه؟ دوستم داری یا نداری؟
<dark-sun> the-light: تکلیف این کرنل چیه؟ استیبله یا سرکاری؟
<the-light> dark-sun: mage bahat shukhi dare vaghti zade stable?
<dark-sun> the-light: گفتم از تو هم بپرسم!  ضرر نداره
<dark-sun> the-light: آخرش پیدا کردی راهش رو؟
<dark-sun> the-light: همون اجرای اس اس اچ توی سی پلاس پلاس رو می‌گم
<dark-sun> یا حضرت عباس! این سورنا بود... من فکر می‌کردم محمد بوده!!
<surena> dark-sun, na mohammad'am daram surena ro azar midam
<the-light> dark-sun: are, ba pipe o thered ha bayad be process haye dige beresunim
<dark-sun> surena: راست می‌گی؟.. هه هه .. خیلی باحالی . ای ول
<dark-sun> ;)
<surena> dark-sun, qabeli nadasht
<dark-sun> surena: کمک خواستی بگو منم بیام.. من پایه‌ام محمد
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> the-light: رفتی اون کتابه رو خوندی؟ نامرد من هنوز نگرفتمش.. عقب افتادم
<surena> dark-sun, mamnoon, paye kam avordam khabaret midam
<dark-sun> the-light: یکی طلبت
<dark-sun> ;)
<the-light> dark-sun: eshkal nadare, dakhel irantux maghale pipe ro bekhun ;)
<dark-sun> surena: شمارش رو دارم. اس ام اس بده زنگ می‌زنم بهش فووووووت می‌کنم
<dark-sun> ;)(
<surena> dark-sun, che khoob, email bezan toosh foot befrest hazinash kamtare
<dark-sun> the-light: من خیلی وقته دیگه لوله کشی نمی‌کنم. کارها رو دادم به مش جعفر. اون کارش بهتر از من بود.دادم بهش رفت
<dark-sun> surena: ها؟ باشه
<dark-sun> من برم روی کانلود درنل
<dark-sun> شما کاری ندارین؟ محمد مواظب خودت باش گلم
<surena> من خوبم
<surena> برو به سلامت
<dark-sun> من دیگه هیچی ندارم که نثار تو کنم
<dark-sun> .. رو آمادگی ندارم امشب بخونم..
<dark-sun> دوستان شب خوش
<Bersam> !!!
<Bersam> این جا کانال اوبونتوههه ! چقدر خلوت شده :)
<Bersam> همه هم که روبوتن :)
#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-06
<Babak> salam kasi bidare?
<narcislinux> nimroz be kheyr
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: nimro ye shomam bekheyr
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  nimro ! nimroz !
<dark-sun> hi every1
<azad> salam be hame
<dark-sun> سلام به آزادی
<dark-sun> سلام به آزاد
<azad> man ubuntu 10.10 daram
<azad> va  ba network manager moshkel payda kardam  kar nemikone
<azad> chekar bayad bokonam?
<dark-sun> راست کلیک کار می‌کنه؟
<azad> lotfan pinglesh bezanid  farsi baraxe??????????????
<dark-sun> azad: miporsam rast click kar mide?
<azad> va ba adsl ke daram hich connectioni nemitoonam besazam va kar kone?
<azad> kar miad?  yani chi ya ni kar mikone? ok kar mikone
<azad> amm zade disable
<azad> va pppoe va wicd ham kar nemikone
<azad> yani connect nemishe
<dark-sun> i have no idea
<azad> va ye soal dige   kodoom chanel dar irc khareji hast ke mitone komak kone?
<dark-sun> ehtemalan kanale ubuntu! vali man addressi azashoon nadaram
<azad> man alan dar ubuntu hastam amma kasi javabe dorosti nadad
<alabd> azad:   khoruji ifconfig ro bedid lotfan
<azad> va engadr shologhe ke nemifahmi chi be chie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
<azad> motasefane chon ba ubuntu nemitonam connect sham alan ba xp hastam
<azad> aslan nemitoonam be internet motasel sham ba linux
<azad> ama yadam hast do ta line dare
<dark-sun> azad: ba connection vasl mishin?
<azad> lo va eth0
<azad> va inke eth 0 kar mikone ama dsl kar nemikone
<azad> ok vasl misham amma disable mide
<dark-sun> من که زبون این رو نمی‌فهمم.. العبد جان تحویل شما. من از بچگی فینگلیشم ضعیف بوده
<alabd> dark-sun: ok salam
<dark-sun> alabd: سلام نکرده هم عزیزی
<dark-sun> ;)
<alabd> azad:  bazi modem ha baraye inke tu linux kar konan bayad firmwaeshun update she  ...
<alabd> dark-sun: lotf darid
<azad> ok dadash amma gabl az update kar mikard
<azad> amma hala kar nemikone
<azad> dark-sun:من وقتی فارسی مینویسم  برعکس هست و وقتی شما مینویسی برعکس دیده میشه
<alabd> azad: ghabl az update ? chi ro update kardy shoma ?
<azad> man ubuntu ro update kardam ba 276 mg
<azad> ke hama ro khodesh nasb kard
<azad> gablesh dorost kar mikard'
<azad> ama   hala   na
<azad> va inke kolan  vagti pkg  dige ham nasb mikonam  bazam network manager moshkel   pay da mikone
<alabd> azad:  bebinid vaghty modem linkesh sabet shod dasture pppoeconf ro bezanid bebinid chy ige khabaresh ro behem bedid age hame chy khoob pish bere user pass bedid vasl shid
<azad> kolan   har vagt be net vasl   misham  va ye megdar narm  afzar  nasb mikonam  ubuntu  gati mikone   nemidoonam chera    che b a   synaptic   che ba software    center
<azad> ok   pppoe   ro mizanm  user  pass ham midam   ama  mizane modem  hangup
<azad> hang
<azad> vagti  plog migiram mizane modem hangup
<alabd> log azash bebinid mitund peida konid
<azad> vagti ham gahi  ba pppoe vasl mishe   modam   dis connect mishe?>
<azad> chera?
<azad> log   az koja   ba che dastoori?
<azad> rasti mishe dar  xchat farsi  dorost nevesht?
<azad> #ubuntu
 * WhiteCrow1 hmmmmmmm bax salam
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: hummmmmm.... nice 2 c u dud ;)
<dark-sun> dude*
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun: thanks
<dark-sun> چقدر پاک کردن خطوط توی وی برام لذت‌بخشه! سه چهار روز از هر کسی می‌شناختم پرسیدم کسی نمی‌دونست
<WhiteCrow1> ha
<dark-sun> ولی خودمونیم! این اصلا آسون نیست که برای پاک کردن یک کاراکتر/یک خط بخواهیم هی بین مود دستوری و مود نوشتاری سوییچ کنیم
<dark-sun> یعنی اصلا جالب نیست
 * dark-sun uses http://www.lagmonster.org/docs/vi.html as cheat sheet
<WhiteCrow1> haaaaaaaaaaaa
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun: man omoman 1 kam tanbal am be khater e hamin nano eshgh e dele homaioni e man shode
<dark-sun> آره. منم فقط واسه اینکه یکجا دستم رو تو پوست گردو نگذاره گفتم اصولش رو یاد بگیرم
<dark-sun> وگرنه منم دست آخر مشتری نانو هستم
<dark-sun> :)
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: سلام هموطن.. خوبی؟ خدا قوت
<bmoqimi> salam dark-sun :D haaaa
<dark-sun> کسی می‌دونه خواهر چشم چیه؟
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun: ha
<WhiteCrow1> ?
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: خواهر چشم. معلومات عمومی هستش
<dark-sun> یکم معلومات عمومی تمرین کنیم نگن فقط لینوکس بلد هستن
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: ping
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, pong
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: dare pit kole file ha ba video ha shode 52 G kolan 199,785  file , bedune debian , ke debian ham 5ta DVD e + 42 G repo
<dark-sun> btavakkoli: بهنام جشنواره مبارک! امروز ایمیل تبلیغاتی رو دیدم
<dark-sun> btavakkoli: تا باشه از این جشنواره‌ها! ولی یهو شصت درصد تخفیف می‌دی ملت شک می‌کنن ها!
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: jashnvare ???????
<dark-sun> lxsameer: خبر نداری؟ ۶۰ درصد تخفیف  داده بهنام
<dark-sun> btavakkoli: بهنام واسه خودی‌ها بود؟< یعنی من لو دادم؟؟؟
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> lxsameer: ایرادی نداره من نمی‌خرم تو به جای من خریداری کن
<dark-sun> ;)
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, in sameer joon az man ham khodi'tare :D
<dark-sun> btavakkoli: من واسه خودت گفتم، یهو شصت درصد تخفیف می‌دی .. یکی نمی‌دونه فکر می‌کنه تو سیتو دارن پولشویی می‌کنن
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: :D haji farda ja khali kon ru laptopet hala ham ke jashnvare gozashti ye shamam be ma bedehkar mishi :D
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> btavakkoli: حداقل می‌زدی به مناسبت یارانه‌ها پس فردا وامی از دولت می‌گرفتی
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> lxsameer: آفرین. شام رو منم هستم
<dark-sun> ;)
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D in behname bichare harvaght miad karaj ba tarso larz miad ;D
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: ^
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, نه من معمولی میام - مثل آدم های بیچاره بر میگردم =))
<dark-sun> lxsameer: خوبه این دفعه ترسش می‌ریزه!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> btavakkoli: نه خدایی بهنام، بیا این تخفیف رو بگذار به اسم تخفیف یارانه‌ای ملت بیشتر استقبال می‌کنن
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: :D bia indafe koli pul behet midim :D :D :D mese dafe ye pish
<dark-sun> تو خیابون همه دارن جارو برقی و ماشین لباس‌شویی می‌خرن!
<dark-sun> btavakkoli: منم یک توزیع می‌زنم مخصوص خودت! توزیع بهنام سافت
<dark-sun> ;)
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, بذارید تو حسابتون لازم میشه :))
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, حاجی اینا رو روی هارد بهم میدی؟
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: are alan copy mikonam ru hardam debian ha ham ru laptop ame
<dark-sun> آی پی آدرس لپ تاپ بیل گیتس: ۱۹۲.۱۵۶.۱.۴۳۰
<dark-sun> هر کی مرده هکش کنه!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> کامپیوتر خونگی ریچارد هم اینه: ۱۹۲.۱۶۹.۵۰۳.۲۵۶
<alabd> dark-sun:  baradar in soh bata jash tu chatroom o pm hast , :D
<dark-sun> alabd: ها؟ باشه
<alabd> mamnoon dark-sun khoda hefzet kone
<alabd> dark-sun: in azad chy shod raft , raftam nabudam ..
<dark-sun> alabd: نمی‌دونم. حوصله‌اش سر رفت فکر کنم
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> alabd: بد و بیراهی نگفت. خیالت راحت
<dark-sun> ;)
<alabd> dark-sun: na :D mikham bedunam kari pish bord ya na ..
<dark-sun> alabd: هووم.. اگه موفق نشه احتمالا از دوباره می‌یاد
<dark-sun> alabd: نگران نباش. شاید این جمعه بیاید
<dark-sun> شاید...
<dark-sun_> احساس می‌کنم یک نفر شبیه من توی کانال بوده...
<dark-sun_> سلام ملت
<dark-sun_> اومدم یک سری بزنم و برم... امروز زیاد حالم خوب نیست
<dark-sun_> اوکی. خب دیگه من برم
<dark-sun_> فعلا
<alabd> aleikom salam
<narcislinux> !ping
<lubotu3> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<narcislinux> heh
<jigul> donbale ye distro hastam ke kernel ghadimi (2.6) dashte bashe
 * bmoqimi fek mikone ke narcislinux o khoda hefzesh kone bache ha ro too canal sargarm mikone
<lxsameer> jigul: ghidimi 2.6?
<nixoeen> jigul: baraye chi ?
<narcislinux> bmoqimi: !
<jigul> jigul, mikham bahash var beram
<jigul> nixoeen,lxsameer, mikham bahash var beram
<nixoeen> jigul: ba kojash daghighan ? :))
<jigul> nixoeen, ba vasatesh :D
<nixoeen> jigul: kernele jadid ya ghadim nadare, ba hamash mishe var raft ;)
<the-light> jigul: version haye ghadimi ro bayad dl konin age kernel ziad ghadimi e 2.6 mikhayn, ya ham jadid begirin o kernel ghadimi ro barash compile konin
<jigul> nixoeen, hala hast hamchin distro ya na ?
<nixoeen> jigul: are, version haye ghadimi e hameye distro ha :)
<lxsameer> jigul: mirror haye kernel kole archive kernel haro daran
<jigul> nixoeen, aha az oon jahat :D
<lxsameer> jigul: #kernel-ir
<jigul> ok , dametoon garm
<lxsameer> bmoqimi: ping
<bmoqimi> lxsameer: hey
<lxsameer> bmoqimi: oh shit , sorry manzuram btavakkoli bud :D
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: hoy
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, hey
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: migam tu sito anime ham bezar melat halesho bebaran
<maryam> salam
<maryam> سلام دوستان
<maryam> یه مشکل دارم با نسخه 10.10
<maryam> روی لب تابم نصبش کردم ولی کلیک راستش غیر فعاله؟
<maryam> کسی نیست
<s> salam
<ahmadhesni> @ All: Salam, Device bluetooth ba cd(win) ro too linux estefade kardin?
<farhad_hf> ahmadhesni: yani chi ba cd win?
<farhad_hf> manzooret az device bluetooth chie?
<farhad_hf> dongle?
<farhad_hf> headset?
<ahmadhesni> farhad_hf: manzooram in bood ke ba cd hast( baraye nasb dar win), az on model nist ke bedoone cd dar win mishnase
<farhad_hf> ahmadhesni: dongle e bluetoothe?
<ahmadhesni> farhad_hf: bluetooth, baraye enteghale eteleat ba mobile
<farhad_hf> usb?
<farhad_hf> ok
<farhad_hf> vaslesh kon,
<ahmadhesni> farhad_hf: are
<ahmadhesni> :-D
<farhad_hf> too terminal bezan hciconfig
<farhad_hf> age neshoonesh ke hichi !
<farhad_hf> age nadad modelo ina ro begoo!
<ahmadhesni> farhad_hf: http://codepad.org/ldlLjodp
<farhad_hf> shenakhte dge
<farhad_hf> alan mikhay chikar koni?
<ahmadhesni> farhad_hf: bale,
<farhad_hf> too ubuntu (gnome), blueman nasbe fek konam
<farhad_hf> agaram nist nasbesh kon
<farhad_hf> too kde, bluedevil ro nasb kon
<ahmadhesni> farhad_hf: goooshi peyda mikone, vali pc na!! gooshi mikhay add device kone vali too pc hich axolamali neshoon nemide
<ahmadhesni> *mikhad
<farhad_hf> yani ba blueman search mikoni gooshito peida mikone , pc ro na?
<farhad_hf> to alan ba blueman kar mikoni?
<ahmadhesni> farhad_hf: na pc hichi halish nist!! gooshi faghat mibine
<farhad_hf> khob oon blueman ro run kon
<farhad_hf> oon hamechi mifahme :D
<ahmadhesni> :-D
<farhad_hf> ham pair mishe ba gooshi, ham file migire , ham file mifreste,
<ahmadhesni> farhad_hf: khoda kone, alan run hast
<farhad_hf> khob roo iconesh bezan ke baz beshe ,
<farhad_hf> badesh search kon
<farhad_hf> (man khodam alan kde daram, daghigh yadam nis chetori bood blueman
<farhad_hf> )
<farhad_hf> ahmadhesni: chi shod?
<ahmadhesni> farhad_hf: blueman esmesh chie? chon man harchi dar morede blue bood nasbidam
<ahmadhesni> hamin blueman ham nasbe
<farhad_hf> :))
<farhad_hf> google kon khob!
<farhad_hf> man alan na ubuntu daram , na gnome!
<ahmadhesni> farhad_hf: vali alan alt+f2 blueman nadarim
<farhad_hf> too oon menu haye bala
<farhad_hf> system hast fek konam yekish
<farhad_hf> too oona begard
<farhad_hf> bluetooth neveshte ,
<ahmadhesni> farhad_hf: be esme blueman nadarim, chizaye dg hast
<farhad_hf> oono bezan
<farhad_hf> ye icon bluetooth miare too system tray
<ahmadhesni> farhad_hf: midoonam alan 3 ta icon blue on bala hast
<farhad_hf> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/blueman-bluetooth-manager-for-ubuntu.html
<ahmadhesni> * 4 ta
<farhad_hf> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/tag/blueman-ubuntu
<farhad_hf> http://bigbrovar.wordpress.com/2009/02/14/blueman-an-awesome-bluetooth-manager-for-ubuntu/
<farhad_hf> boro site blueman,
<farhad_hf> screen shot hasho negah kon bebin kodoome oonast!
<ahmadhesni> farhad_hf: ok, tnx
<farhad_hf> np ;)
 * farhad_hf mire bekhabe
 * farhad_hf shabe hamegi khosh
<ahmadhesni> blueman ham peyda nakard :-(
<ahmadhesni> bluetooth pc gooshiro peyda nemikone!!
<narcislinux> ahmadhesni: nam afzari ke bara pc estefade mikonid chiye ?
<ahmadhesni> narcislinux: blueman(manager), bluetooth control, blueproximity, blue who
<narcislinux> ahmadhesni:  goshi hide nist yoho ?
<ahmadhesni> narcislinux: na motasefane!!
<ahmadhesni> narcislinux: gooshi peyda mikone pc ro vali ax na!
<narcislinux> ahmadhesni:system>preferences> bluetooth (bluetooth preferences ?chi ?
<ahmadhesni> narcislinux: manager va control hast too in masir
<narcislinux> chizi be esme blutooth khali nadari to on masir ?
<ahmadhesni> narcislinux: chera hast
<narcislinux> ahmadhesni:  khob onam tanzim kardi bebini peyada mikone ya na ?
<ahmadhesni> narcislinux: are hast, are. faghat ye moshkele dg vaghti esmesh ro avaz mikonam 2bare hamoon esme avalesh Broadcom BCM2035 miad!!
<ahmadhesni> narcislinux: tik visible ham mire!!
<narcislinux> ahmadhesni:  hm ! nemidonam bara manam injore , majboram connectiono pak konam dobare besazam
<ahmadhesni> narcislinux: (bad az bastan va 2bare baz kardan injoori mishe)
<narcislinux> ahmadhesni: ok na dige injori nist ! nemidonam jaryan chiye
<ahmadhesni> narcislinux: gooshi moghee send file pc ro nemibine faghat moghee add device mibine !!!
<ahmadhesni> narcislinux: tnx
<narcislinux> ahmadhesni:  bayad joze vasayele man sabt beshe
<narcislinux> ahmadhesni:  np )
#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-07
<mehr> یه سوال در مورد فلسفه گنو دارم کسی جوابمو می ده؟
<mehr> یه سوال در مورد فلسفه گنو دارم کسی جوابمو می ده؟
<mehr> یه سوال در مورد فلسفه گنو دارم کسی جوابمو می ده؟
<mehr> یه سوال در مورد فلسفه گنو دارم کسی جوابمو می ده؟
<narcislinux> mehr:  beporsid
<mehr> اگه‌یه‌نفر‌بیاد‌‌‌دستور‌کپی‌‌د‌ر‌لینوکس‌تغییر‌بده‌آیا‌می‌تونه‌اسم‌خودش‌را‌به‌عنوان‌نویسند‌ه‌آن‌معرفی‌کنه؟
<mehr> مثلاٌ‌دوخط‌به‌آن‌اضافه‌کنه‌آیا‌می‌تونه‌به‌عنوان‌نویسنده‌آن‌خودش‌را‌معرفی‌کنه؟
<mehr> مثلاْ‌اسم‌سه‌نفر‌در‌انتهای‌دستور‌ِ‌ِ‌
<mehr> man cp
<mehr> قرار دارد
<mehr> اینها نویسندگان اولیه آن بودند؟
<mehr> cp Written by Torbjorn Granlund, David MacKenzie, and Jim Meyering
<mehr> آیا‌اینها‌نویسندگان‌اولیه‌آن‌بودند؟
<dark-sun> سلام ملت
<dark-sun> چیزی که برام مهم نیست، برام مهم نیست
<dark-sun> ... به راستی که «سورت» و «یونیک» را برای شما فرستادیم، باشد تا {فایل‌هایتان} نظم یابد و از تکرار بپرهیزید... -یک کتیبه عهد عتیق-
<dark-sun> homer simpson: I'm not impressed easily. Wow! A blue car!
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
 * dark-sun be kalaghe sefid alayke salam mige...
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun: lotf dare
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: ;)
<dark-sun> homer simpson: Beer - now THERE'S a temporary solution.
 * dark-sun is on Simpson world today...
<dark-sun> کسی اسکوید کار کرده؟
<dark-sun> Just beyond my windowpane, I saw you
<dark-sun> Walking in the rain away from me
<dark-sun> Visions of your future lay before you
<dark-sun> you are free...
<dark-sun> "I haven't play this song in years" by "Neil Diamond"
<dark-sun> the-light: احسان نصب شد دیشب
<dark-sun> بیا پیام خصوصی...
<hale> salam
<dark-sun> سلام
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<dark-sun> ramanK: :|
<dark-sun> ramanK: این رو همینجوری گفتم دلم خنک شه
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> خب من دارم می‌رم.. مواظب خودتون باشین رفقا
<dark-sun> ramanK: :*
<dark-sun> خب حالا با خیال راحت می‌تونم برم....
<dark-sun> بای بای
<sssss> Salam
<sssss> Dostan
<sssss> kasi nemikhad javab bede ?
<sssss> aloooooooooooooooooo
<behrooz> salam
<sssss> Salam khobi
<behrooz> chand ta soal daram
<behrooz> merc shoma khobin
<sssss> MerC
<behrooz> soalamo beporsam
<behrooz> :d
<sssss> Are
<behrooz> um avalesh mishe begin noskhe laptope ba desctop  che farghi dare?
<behrooz> bad inam hast ke agar man kenare win nasb konam az to linux mishe be etelaat dastr rasi dasht va bar ax
<sssss> Are
<sssss> Mitoni Be Hame Etelaatet Dast rasi dashte bashi !
<behrooz> alan noshkhe desktop ba notebook farghi nadare bara nasb ?
<sssss> Na Aslan
<sssss> Faghat Shoma Ye Fazaye Khali Dorost Konin
<sssss> Bad Linux Ro Onja Nasb Konin
<sssss> Hich Farghi Nemikone
<behrooz> alan man 3 ta partion daram yekish ke wine yekisho khali konam moghe nasb linux onja nasb konam?
<behrooz> amoozesh nadare :d
<behrooz> ?
<sssss> amozesh nemikhad
<sssss> Boro Ro My Computer Rast Klick Kon
<sssss> Boro Maniger  Va Az Onja Yeli Az Drevhato Delete Kon
<sssss> Hadaghal 10 Gb Faza Delete Kon
<sssss> Bad Boro Linuxeto Nasb Kon
<behrooz> badesh
<sssss> To On Fazaye Khali Ke Delete Kardi
<behrooz> oon ghesmate partishen bandi oon ghesmate age eshtebah nakonam /home ina dare
<behrooz> oonaro chi bezaram
<behrooz> ?
<sssss> Koja ?
<behrooz> moghe nasb bara partishen yeja dare  /home ina dare
<behrooz> moghe partishen bandi tanzimati nadare?
<sssss> na
<sssss> Shoma Free space Ro Entekhab Kon
<behrooz> ok alan shoma to linux hastid?
<behrooz> :D
<sssss> Khodesh Nasb Mikone To Ghesmati Ke Delete Kardi
<sssss> Na 20 Min Mishe Ke Ba Win Omdam Bala
<sssss> Yekam Kar Dashtam
<behrooz> bayad hdd ro khali konam mitarsam ye chizi beshe
<behrooz> alan shoma barname jaygozin to linux chi estefade mikonin
<behrooz> ?
<behrooz> bara pdf download chat yahoo music ina
<sssss> Lazem Nist Ke Hardo Khali Konin
<sssss> Shoma Chanta Dirve Dari ?
<behrooz> 3 ta c d e
<behrooz> c wine
<sssss> Hardet Chand Gige ?
<behrooz> 320
<behrooz> alan to mange hastam
<sssss> bebin Drive E Chand Ghige?
<behrooz> 76
<sssss> etlaate Ono Copy Kon to ye drive dige !
<behrooz> 30 % free
<sssss> bad Boro Manige az onja Drive E Ro dlite Kon
<sssss> Bad
<sssss> Vaghti Delete Kardi
<sssss> Rosh Rast Klik Kon Va
<sssss> Newe Dirve Ro Entekhab kon
<behrooz> khob
<sssss>  Bad Be Jaye 72 Gig Benevis 50Gig
<sssss> Ta 20 Giget Fazaye Khali Bashe
<behrooz> khob
<sssss> Bad Boro Linux Ro Rahat Nasb Kon
<behrooz> sss jan
<behrooz> shoma id yahoo nadari
<behrooz> man chejori seriye bad shomaro peyda konam
<behrooz> :D
<sssss> skote_vahshat
<behrooz> add kardam
<sssss> Are
<behrooz> bebakhshid nadidam neveshtin pm nadin
<sssss> Eshkal Nadare!
<sssss> ;)
<behrooz> man beram in kararo bokonam bar migardam bad ye soal linux barnameyi mesle yahoo  ina  dare
<behrooz> ?
<sssss> Are
<sssss> Binhayat Az Yahoo Massenge Pishrafte Tare
<sssss> Mitonam Ye Soal Beporsam ?
<behrooz> janam
<sssss> Bara Chi Linux Nasb Mikoni ?
<sssss> Mikhay Hack  Kar koni ?
<behrooz> inam hast albate bakhshe ziyadesh ine
<behrooz> kheyli to ashiyane o ina
<behrooz> migardam
<behrooz> bad chon winam hangesham ziyade
<behrooz> chon kheyli roshane
<behrooz> ina bad +donyae matn baz
<behrooz> ina
<behrooz> :d
<sssss> Aha Age Mikhay Hack kar Koni Kheyli Khobe
 * everplays doost dare bedoone vaghti behrooz ro reg karde chetori behrooz dare az hamin nick azash estefade mikone
<sssss> Ta Yad Begiri
<behrooz> shoma ba bactrack ham kar kardi
<behrooz> ?
<sssss> Man
<behrooz> bale
<sssss> Na
<behrooz> oonja ham moshkel daram
<behrooz> to backtrac wifi mano nemishnase
<sssss> Bepors Shayad Bedonam !
<behrooz> back tarak bara hack wifi bayad cheap beshnase ta pack befreste
<behrooz> vaghti man to shell
<behrooz> dastoro midam
<behrooz> nemitone cheapo peyda kone
<sssss> Ono To Anjoman Soal Kon Javabesho Began ;)
<behrooz> chashm alan ye soal dostane dige ke injan hichi nemigan
<behrooz> rasti mamanoon ke javabe soalamo dadin
<sssss> Khahesh Mikonam
<sssss> Aziz Vazifam Bod
<sssss> http://ajaxtm.com/forum/index.php
<Guest20089> e chishod
<Guest20089> :D
<Guest20089> behrooz asli oomad man raftam biroon
<Guest20089> :d
<sssss> ;:d
<sssss> Chi Shod !
<Guest20089> um soal ziyad booda hamash yadam raft
<Guest20089> ye behrooz oomad man mehman shodam
<Guest20089> :d
 * everplays nickname-esh ro pas gereft az Guest20089 
<sssss> :D
<Guest20089> e bahs dare jenayi mishe man bekhoda haminjori zadam oomadam
<Guest20089> rasti inam beporsam
<Guest20089> alan noskhe 32 ba 64 bit chi kar konam
<Guest20089> bara man age eshtebah nakonam 64 bite
<sssss> khob 64 Entekhab kon
<sssss> Mnb Miram Ba Ubuntu Biyam Bal Karam Hal Shod
<sssss> 10 min Bad Miyam
<sssss> Bye
<Guest20089> ok
<Guest20089> felan
<sadrolla> salam doostan
<skote> Hi
<skote> Kaasi Nist
<movaffag> salam
<movaffag> kasi hast be man komak koneh
<movaffag> ?
<movaffag> :(
<movaffag> plz help me
<movaffag> !!!!
 * WhiteCrow1 salam bax
<the-light> beporsin kasi bedune o bebine javab mide!
<movaffag> plz help me
<the-light> salam WhiteCrow1
<WhiteCrow1> the-light: salam aziz e del
<WhiteCrow1> the-light: khobi ?
<movaffag> man moshkelam ba nasb kardan driver wireless hast
<movaffag> http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/hybrid-portsrc_x86_32-v5_100_82_38.tar.gz
<the-light> WhiteCrow1: ey shokr khoda, to chetori?
<movaffag> man en file ro gereftam
<WhiteCrow1> the-light: hehe 1 jorai dar vahshat
<movaffag> alan nemitonam nasb konam chon 2 rozeh shro kardam
<movaffag> ?????
<movaffag> AYA BARNAMEYEH VASEH NAB KARDANEH DRIVER BE GEYR AZ TERMINAL HAST
<movaffag> ?
<the-light> ye barnamei ubuntu be esme hardware driver dare, aoon nashnakht?
<movaffag> kasi nist
<movaffag> na
<movaffag> too tolbar
<movaffag> az admin raftam ro hard ware
<movaffag> double active
<movaffag> vali nashnakht
<movaffag> :(
<the-light> dakhel lspci nemiadesh?
<movaffag> na
<movaffag> age mısheh dar yahoo
<movaffag> bashım enja
<movaffag> sakhteh
<movaffag> ıd man nashkan.delamo
<movaffag> plz
<movaffag> help
<movaffag> pas majboran bayad del konam
<movaffag> win nasb konam
<the-light> dakhel anjoman ubuntu pas begardin ziad az in topic ha hast
<the-light> age ham dust dashtin az win estefade konin ;)
<movaffag> chizeh peyda nakardam
<movaffag> to
<movaffag> help driver ye note hast
<movaffag> vagte ba on miram jelo
<movaffag> akharin dastor error mideh
<the-light> in chizi ke gereftin bayad compile beshe
<WhiteCrow1> the-light: bia on var karet daram
<movaffag> install -D -m 755 wl.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/wl.ko
<movaffag> ba manid
<movaffag> ?
<the-light> movaffag: avalesh sudo bezarin bebinin dorost mishe?
<movaffag> chi
<movaffag> ?
<movaffag> age misheh beyan to yahoo
<movaffag> ?
<the-light> sudo install -D -m 755 wl.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/wl.ko
<movaffag> w8
<movaffag> aslan ba en dastor kar nakard
<movaffag> :(
<movaffag> sudo install -D -m 755 wl.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/wl.ko
<movaffag> kar nakard
<movaffag> install -D -m 755 wl.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/wl.ko
<movaffag> vagte ham en dastor ro mizanam
<movaffag> permission denied
<movaffag> mideh
<movaffag> :(
<movaffag> ????
<the-light> yani khoruji nadad aooni ke man dadam?
<movaffag> kasi nist mano yari koneh
<movaffag> ?
<movaffag> na
<the-light> avale esmamo benevisid vaghti javab midin ta befahmam
<the-light> khob pas kar karde
<the-light> module esh alan bayad load shode bashe be kernel
<movaffag> movaffag::::http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/hybrid-portsrc_x86_32-v5_100_82_38.tar.gz
<movaffag> DAR SORATEH EMKAN EN FILRO BEGIRED
<movaffag> DAKHELESH
<movaffag> YE FILE BE NAMEH FILE MAKE HAST
<the-light> movaffag: age aoon dasturati ke gofte tamam shode, yani nasb shode dige
<movaffag> kasi pishnahadeh nadareh
<the-light> make file marboot be hamin dasturat e compile e
<movaffag> aslan khrojeh nadad
<movaffag> baleh
<the-light> chi khoroji nadad?
<movaffag> na
<the-light> alan lspci begirin bayad bashesh
<movaffag> chizeh neshon nemideh
<skote> hi
<skote> hi
<skote> buuzzz
<dark-sun> سلام ملت
<dark-sun> ایسادورا باهام قهر کرده
<dark-sun> دیسک رایت نمی‌کنه
<dark-sun> :(
<dark-sun> حالا چیکار کنم؟
<dark-sun> :'(
<dark-sun> کمکم نمی‌کنین؟
<dark-sun> باشه منم دیگه باهاتون قهر می‌کنم
<dark-sun> از فردا می‌رم فدورا نصب می‌کنم
<dark-sun> با همتون قهرم
<skote> salam
<skote> Salam
<skote> g
<parsig> salam be hame
<romantic> WhiteCrow1: :P
<ahmadhesni> @ All: in che moshkeli hast, moghee nasb  miad! -> http://codepad.org/ivnULaNF
<ahmadhesni> @ All: in che moshkeli hast, moghee nasb  miad! -> http://codepad.org/ivnULaNF
#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-08
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: ping
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: oorrrrrrrrra kuso gaki
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, pong
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: harde mano key miari
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, ehtemalan baad'az'zohr
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: iso haro copy kardi ? man delete konam ?
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, yes
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: ok bebin hardo biar zud bash :D
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, ehtemalan peyk konam barat
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: ok
<dark-sun> سلام به بعضی‌ها!
<dark-sun> من فدورا ۱۴ گرفتم چقدر شبیه اوبونتو شده
<dark-sun> من از فدورا ۸ ندیده بودمش
<behrooz> salam
<behrooz> behame
<dark-sun> سلام به بهروز
<behrooz> bebakhshid man ye soale kochik dashtam
<dark-sun> !ask@behrooz
<behrooz> salam khobin dark
<behrooz> alan man mikham ro laptop linux berizam
<behrooz> dirooz inja ye ye jayi rahnamayi kardan
<navid60> ddd
<behrooz> alan mikham download konam
<dark-sun> navid60: جانم؟
<behrooz> farghe beyne noskhe notbook ba desctop chiye?
<dark-sun> behrooz: نت بوک برای لپ‌تاپ‌ها مناسب هستش و دسکتاپ برای کامپیوتر‌های خانگی
<dark-sun> البته من روی لپ تاپم هم نسخه‌ی دسکتاپ نصب می‌کنم
<dark-sun> که یوقت دچار خودکم بینی نشه
<dark-sun> :)
<behrooz> az lahaze emkanato makhzeno ina farghi nadare?
<behrooz> :d
<dark-sun> behrooz: خب اگه فرقی نداشت که نمی‌ساختنش.. فرق‌هایی داره ولی نه اونقدر که اگه اشتباه انتخاب کردین زندگیتون رو مختل کنه
<dark-sun> behrooz: شما روی لپ تاپ می‌خواین نصب کنین؟
<behrooz> alan be nazare shoma man kodomesho nasb konam bale
<dark-sun> behrooz: سی پی یو و رم چنده؟
<behrooz> 2 .53 2core 4 gig ram
<dark-sun> behrooz: عجب. پس نسخه‌ی ۶۴ بیتی رو نصب کنین
<behrooz> 64 dexktop ya notbook
<dark-sun> behrooz: در مورد لپ تاپ و دسکتاپ هم پیشنهاد من دسکتاپ هستش.
<behrooz> ?
<behrooz> chashm
<behrooz> alan mishe bazam soal konam?
<behrooz> :D
<dark-sun> behrooz: نه باید وایسین ته صف
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> :))
<behrooz> alan man 3 ta partion darm yekish wine 2 ta dige ham hast yekisho khali kardam
<behrooz> oono bayad pak konam yekisho ye 20 gig besazam bad beram bara nasb ?
<behrooz> :D
<dark-sun> behrooz: من بودم ویندوز رو پاک می‌کردم می‌رفتم رو نصب
<dark-sun> behrooz: ولی شما اگه می‌خواین کار کنین
<behrooz> man az khodame vali felan majboram baghalesh bezaram
<dark-sun> behrooz: اول بگین کدوم ویندوز هستین؟
<behrooz> 7
<dark-sun> behrooz: من با سون کار نکردم. بهترین کار اینه که پارتیشنی رو که خالی کردین
<dark-sun> behrooz: پاک کنین کامل
<dark-sun> behrooz: بعدش فضای خالی دیسک رو در اختیار لینوکس بگذارین تا خودش هر چی می‌خواد اونجا بسازه
<dark-sun> behrooz: اینجوری دیگه درگیر سواپ و اینجوری چیزا هم نمی‌شین
<behrooz> pas man alan
<behrooz> ye dirive khali mikonam bad
<behrooz> iso ro rw mikonam to cd
<behrooz> bad boot mikonam
<dark-sun> behrooz: نه قربونت برم
<dark-sun> behrooz: شما الان یک برنامه پارتیشن بندی نصب می‌کنین
<dark-sun> behrooz: بعدش اون درایوی رو که خالی کردن با اون نرم افزار دیلیت می‌کنین
<dark-sun> behrooz: بعدش سی دی رو رایت می‌کنین و ادامه می‌دین
<behrooz> bad ba cd boot sham biyam nasb konam?
<behrooz> tanzime khasi nadare to ghesmate patishen bandi linux?
<dark-sun> behrooz: آره. ولی من جای شما بودم از اطلاعات مهم سیستم بک آپ می‌گرفتم
<behrooz> :d daghighan manam be delam oftade mirtereke:D
<dark-sun> behrooz: نه بابا به دلت بد نیار، بک آپ گرفتن قبل از نصب هر سیستم عاملی توصیه شده
<dark-sun> البته بک آپ گرفتن دوره‌ای مثلا ماهیانه هم به شدت توصیه شده
<dark-sun> ... ولی کو گوش شنوا؟!
<dark-sun> :D
<behrooz> :d
<behrooz> faghad age eshtebah nakonam ue ghesmate tanzim dare moghe nasb ke /home ina bayad entekhab koni
<dark-sun> behrooz: کدوم توزیع رو دارین نصب می‌کنین؟
<behrooz> 10 10
<behrooz> ubuntu
<dark-sun> behrooz: بهروز جان صادقانه بگم این نسخه با لپ‌تاپ‌ها مشکل داشته.. من بارها دیدم کسایی که گفتن کلیک راست کار نمی‌کنه
<dark-sun> یا مشکلاتی از این دست
<behrooz> wow dashtam dl mikardam
<dark-sun> behrooz: انتخاب با خودتونه من پیشنهاد می‌کنم ده و چهار رو نصب کنین
<behrooz> alan shoma chi darin to laptop?
<dark-sun> behrooz: می‌تونین امتحانش کنین ضرری نداره
<behrooz> من هم فارسی مینویسم
<dark-sun> behrooz: نهایتش از دوباره نصب می‌کنین تجربه‌تون می‌ره بالا
<dark-sun> behrooz: من در حال حاضر توزیع مینت رو دارم
<dark-sun> mint
<dark-sun> بر پایه‌ی اوبونتو هستش
<dark-sun> البته من نسخه‌ی
<dark-sun> Û¹
<behrooz> nanayi?
<dark-sun>  رو نصب کردم که برپایه‌ی اوبونتو ده و چهار بوده
<behrooz> ماشالا به شما
<behrooz> من تو بک ترک هم مشکل دارم
<behrooz> اونجاهم کارت وایرلس رو نمیشناسه
<dark-sun> behrooz: بک‌ترک؟ همین جدیده؟
<behrooz> بله
<behrooz> البته نسخه wimvare
<dark-sun> behrooz: والله اون توزیع قبلا‌ها اسلیک ور بیس بود.. جدیدا ابونتو بیس شده  منم دیگه باهاش کار نکردم
<behrooz> بله
<behrooz> الن خیلی گیج شدم
<dark-sun> behrooz: باشه با هم مرور می‌کنیم
<dark-sun> behrooz: خب الان نقشه اینه که می‌خوایم روی لپ تاپ آقا بهروز یک عدد توزیع لینوکس نصب کنیم
<behrooz> بله
<dark-sun> behrooz: بهروز لپ تاپ خوبی داره پس نسخه‌ی ۶۴ بیتی توزیع‌ها بیشتر بهش کمک می‌کنن
<behrooz> خوب من باید
<dark-sun> behrooz: حالا شما ادامه بدین...
<behrooz> بله
<behrooz> من الان از تمام اطلاعاتم
<behrooz> بک آپ میگیرم
<behrooz> بعد با یک برنامه پارتیشن رو پاک میکنم
<dark-sun> behrooz: بله. درسته
<behrooz> بعد رایت میکنم تو سیدی
<behrooz> بوت میکنم میام بالا
<behrooz> میرم برای تصب
<dark-sun> the-light: سلام خوشکلم. گود مورنینگ
<dark-sun> behrooz: بله.
<behrooz> اونجا چیزی نمیخواد تنظیم کنم ؟
<the-light> dark-sun: salam, sobh bekheir ;)
<behrooz> من هم سلام به شما
<dark-sun> behrooz: فقط توی نصب حواستون به قسمت انتخاب پارتیشن باشه
<behrooz> من تازه واردم :دی
<the-light> salam behrooz
<behrooz> اونجا رم راهنمایی میکنین
<dark-sun> behrooz: راهنماهای نصب ریخته توی اینترنت. یک گوگل کنین همه چیز تصویری ظاهر می‌شه
<behrooz> چشم
<dark-sun> behrooz: چشمتون بی‌بلا
<dark-sun> ;)
<behrooz> جسارت نباشه شما ایدی یاهو ندارین ؟
<dark-sun> behrooz: هست ولی خاک می‌خوره. من اغلب اینجا هستم
<dark-sun> منظورم آی دی یاهو بود نه جسارت!
<dark-sun> :D
<behrooz> من هم از این به بد اینجا میام
<behrooz> :دی
<dark-sun> سیاست خوبیه. :چشمک
<behrooz> پس من فعلا برم برای بک آپ و بقیه کارا
<behrooz> امری با من نیست؟
<dark-sun> behrooz: نه موفق باشی دوست من
<behrooz> ممنون از شما با اجازه
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: به سلام بابک جووون
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: خوبی خوشکلم؟
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: صبح بخیر
<bmoqimi> :D
<bmoqimi> slam dark-sun
<bmoqimi> bezar bache karemoono bokonim
<bmoqimi> ekhrajemoon mikonan
<bmoqimi> :D
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: شوق دیدار یاره کاریش نمی‌شه کرد
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> دارک سان در حال آماده سازی مهاجرت به
<dark-sun> MINT Debian Edition
<dark-sun> است
<dark-sun> نسخه‌ی ۶۴ بیتیش هم اومده
<dark-sun> یک گیگ دانلود
<dark-sun> خب بچه‌ها من باید برم... ولی از دوباره میام...
<narcislinux> bad az zohr be kheyr
<the-light> zohr bekheir narcislinux
<narcislinux> the-light:  zohr gozasht dige
<the-light> narcislinux: eh , ta key mage zohr hesab mishe?
<narcislinux> the-light:  12 ta 1 mamolan
<the-light> narcislinux: bad az pas bekheir :)
<the-light> bad az zohr*
<narcislinux> the-light:  :d tashakor
<sudosu> chera empathy be IRC vasl nemishe?!
<sudosu> kolan moshkel peyda karde ya moshkele mane
<sudosu> ?
<sudosu> kesi empathy dare inja test kone bebine kar mikone ya na?!
<najme> سلام
<najme> گراب لینوکسم پاک شده و با سوپر گراب هم درست نمیشه!!!
<najme> وقتی راحلش رو میرم وسط مراحلش سیستمم ریبوت میشه!!!
<najme> کسی میتونه کمکم کنه!
<veladat> salam
<veladat> :)
<ilius> veladat: سلام
<ilius> najme: کدوم راه حل؟
<veladat> ssalam
<ilius> najme: و کجاش ریبوت میشه؟
<veladat> hale dustan khube?
<behrooz> salam
<behrooz> hame khoban?
<behrooz> ye soale kocholo daram
<behrooz> soal
<behrooz> :d
<behrooz> salam
<dark-sun> سلام ملت
<behrooz> kheyli bahale! enforce-e account-am roshan-e vali mellat mitoonan nickname-am ro estefade konan
<dark-sun> behrooz: من صبحی گفتم قیافه‌ت چقدر آشناست
<dark-sun> behrooz: پس تو بودی حاجی..
<dark-sun> ;)
<behrooz> dark-sun, nokte ine ke man naboodam :)
<dark-sun> behrooz: آره؟ پس حتما داداشت بود.. نمی‌دونم..قیافه‌اش آشنا بود
<dark-sun> :"
<maryam> salam
<dark-sun> maryam: سلام هموطن
<maryam> ye moshkel daram
<dark-sun> سوالتون رو مطرح کنین، اگه کسی بدونه جواب می‌ده
<maryam> ubunto 10.10 ro roye labtab nasb kardam vali click rast nadaram
<dark-sun> maryam: بله این یک مشکل خیلی متداوله.
<maryam> bayad chekar konam?
<dark-sun> maryam: من زیاد دیدم بهش برخورد کردن. راه حلی که به ذهنم می‌رسه عوض کردن توزیع‌ یا داون گرید هستش
<lxsameer> maryam: laptopet chie ?
<maryam> yani hich rahe hali nadare ?
<maryam> hp dv6 1205ee
<dark-sun> maryam: گمونم ال ایکس سامر بتونه کمک کنه.
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> lxsameer: ببینم چیکار می‌کنی رفیق
<dark-sun> ;)
<lxsameer> dark-sun: ;) ال ایک سمیر
<lxsameer> maryam: gnome dari ?
<maryam> chei?
<dark-sun> توزیع‌ اوبونتو گنوم داره.
<dark-sun> توزیع کوبونتو کا دی ای
<maryam> na
<maryam> na
<maryam> faghat 10.10 ubunto
<lxsameer> maryam: khob pas tu menu e system -> preferences -> mouse
<maryam> ok
<lxsameer> maryam: tu tab e touch pad negah kon chand ta option hast ke komaket mikone
<lxsameer> maryam: aksare laptop hai ke multitouch hastan ba in optiona kareshun rah miofte ama age dorost nashod be gu ta ye rahe dige begam behet
<maryam> ba in option  ha chekar konam
<maryam> kodoma ro faal konam
<maryam> mer30
<maryam> dorost shod
<dark-sun> چطور شد؟
<lxsameer> maryam: ;)
<maryam> ro ye desktop click rast nadaram
<lxsameer> maryam: pas chejuri migi dorost shod ?
<maryam> roye panjereha daram faghat
<maryam> na baba in male mozila bod fekr kardam doeost shode bebakhshid'
<maryam> to ye site khareje khondam gofte bod bayad ubunto ro update koni ta dorost beshe
<lxsameer> maryam: ?????? gij shodam alan sharayet chejurie?
<maryam> che jori metonam ubunto ro update konam
<maryam> doeost nashode
<lxsameer> maryam: sudo apt-get upgrade
<lxsameer> maryam: click e rastet 2 angoshtie ?
<maryam> yani emkan dare dorost beshe
<maryam> man en tozi ro dust daram
<maryam> hife avazesh koni
<dark-sun> به قول بابا بزرگ مرحومم، حیف شاه بود!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> lxsameer: می‌گم از سربرگ اکسسزیبیلیتی می‌شه کاری کرد دوبار کلیک معادل راست کلیک باشه دیگه نه؟
<lxsameer> maryam: are chera nashe hichi bi dalil nistesh ke
<maryam> moghe update in pegamo mede
<maryam> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<lxsameer> dark-sun: na mikhastam bebinam multi touch e ya na
<lxsameer> maryam: synaptic baz dari ?
<dark-sun> lxsameer: اوکی. من فقط از روی کنجکاوی پرسیدم. در اختیار شما
<dark-sun> ;)
<lxsameer> dark-sun: in che harfie agha ru sare ma ja dari
<lxsameer> dark-sun: cheshe mai
<maryam> zir deplom haf bezan man taze varedam
<dark-sun> lxsameer: سروری سالار
<maryam> ba mani ba kihasti ?
<lxsameer> maryam: ye barnamei hast be esme synaptic bebin ejrash kardi ?
<maryam> koja bayad ejrash konam
<maryam> ye barname omade be sme update manager on dar hale update
<maryam> dege namidonam male ubunto hastesh ya cheze dege hodod 207mb
<maryam> man ubunto ro dar kenar win7 nasb kardam chejori meshe drive hamo ro desctop ubunto bebenam vase hamishe?
<lxsameer> maryam: hamun update manager e dare update mikone systemeto
<lxsameer> maryam: man ziad az mohite graphici saram nemishe sharmande (dar morede soale drive ha)
<maryam> mer30 azezam
<maryam> koja metonam mohite terminalo be khobi dastoratesho yad begeram
<maryam> kodeton jozve nadarin
<bmoqimi> maryam: consult mohamad boozary about multi touch prob
<dark-sun> maryam: واهس درایو‌ها می‌بایست فایل
<dark-sun> /etc/fstab
<dark-sun> رو ویرایش کنین
<dark-sun> راهنماهاش توی اینترنت موجوده. گوگل کنین
<dark-sun> maryam: توی تکنوتاکس در بخش مقالات راهنماهای شروع به کار ترمینال هست
<dark-sun> maryam: http://www.technotux.org/html/Section-6.html
<dark-sun> maryam: مجموعه مقالات راهنما‌های خط فرمان
<maryam> be nazere shoma ke ostaden man vase shabake mekham ubunto ro behtare ke grafici yad begeram ta matni?
<dark-sun> maryam: یک ضرب المثل قدیمی هست، ترمینال همیشه هست ولی گرافیک نه
<lxsameer> maryam: aval tabiatan az graphic shuru koni sari tar pish miri chon bishtar behesh adat dari
<maryam> terminal hamash ba matn saro kar dari?
<dark-sun> maryam: بله. اغلب
<dark-sun> maryam: اگه منظورتون ماوس بود، بگم اونجا کارکردی نداره
<maryam> medonam dege ta in had ... nestam
<lxsameer> maryam: ye seri maghale tu technotux.org hast kke mitune komaket kone zudtar pishraft koni
<maryam> bazi vaghta mesle inke gerafike coputer bepare ubunto man hamon halato megere chand bar nasb kardam vali bazam in mosh kelo dashtam
<narcislinux1> maryam:  mohite dos ra didid ?
<maryam> are baba na salamati mohandese mamlekatim ha
<dark-sun> maryam: من پیشنهاد می‌کنم چند تا توزیع نصب کنین، لینوکس یعنی تجربه! تا می‌تونین تجربه کنین و بخونین
<narcislinux1> maryam:  ok terminal ham mesle dos hast
<narcislinux1> :/
<maryam> kodomesh herfei tar hastesh/
<dark-sun> narcislinux1: بیچاره ترمینال! اصالتا که بخواهیم بررسی کنیم ترمینال (شل) قدیمی‌تر بوده
<maryam> man doust daram one ke be roz hastesho yad begeram
<maryam> be gholo khodemon on bakelasesho
<dark-sun> maryam: توزیع زیاد هست. مسئله کاملا سلیقه‌ایه. بگیرین امتحان کنین
<narcislinux1> maryam:  age mohandes hastid in sol az nazareton khande dar nist?
<dark-sun> mint, fedora, openSuse
<dark-sun> کاربرپسند‌تر هست
<dark-sun> arch linux, gentoo
<maryam> na
<dark-sun> فوق العاده‌اند ولی نباید بدون تجربه سمتشون برین
<maryam> mesl inke megan xp ya win 7
<maryam> aslan khande dar nabom samer jon
<lxsameer> maryam: ????? man khandidam ? be chi ke khodam khabar nadaram ?
<dark-sun> lxsameer: راست می‌گه چرا می‌خندی؟
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> lxsameer: نخند دیگه
<dark-sun> :D
<lxsameer> dark-sun: kieeeeeeee? kieeeeeeeeeeee? man .Oo
<dark-sun> من برم یک زنگ بزنم
<maryam> be ki
<maryam> rasti che jori ba alt o shift safe clido be farsi o english bar gardonam
<maryam> ubunto updat shod mege restartam kon bar megardam
<dark-sun> چه باحال! اوبونتو که آپدیت می‌شه باید ریست کنیم؟
<dark-sun> یا ده و ده اینجوریه؟
<the-light> labod kernel update shode dark-sun ;)
<dark-sun> the-light: لابد
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> the-light: احسان یک چیزی بهت می‌دم مریم اومد بهش بده باشه؟
<dark-sun> the-light: باشه؟
<the-light> dark-sun: ok!
<dark-sun> the-light: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/UbuntuPersianSupport
<dark-sun> the-light: یادت نره! واسه صفحه کلیدشه خودش می‌دونه
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> the-light: من برم شام. تو چیزی می‌خوری واست بگیرم؟
<the-light> dark-sun: ye pitza begir sare rat!
<lxsameer> dark-sun: ubuntu is a piece of crap
<dark-sun> the-light: باشه مخصوص می‌گیرم دو نفره شاید سامر هم خواست
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> فعلا/
<nixoeen> lxsameer: bahs haye zedde mazhab nakon baradare man!
 * behrooz kollan bahs haye zedde mazhab ro doost dare
<narcislinux> behrooz:  shoma ahyanan everpalays ra mishnasid ?
 * behrooz hargoone rabete ba everplays ro takzib mikone
<lxsameer> nixoeen: :D
<narcislinux> !enter | bmoqimi
<lubotu3> bmoqimi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: haa?
<narcislinux> bmoqimi: ! lubotu3 bod
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: alan bayad ishun ro bazkhast konam ? :D
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  daghighan
<bmoqimi> behrooz: too cheshaye man niga kon
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: mese in mobsera mimunin ke esme bada ro midan baad migan nazem to ro zad be man che
<narcislinux> :D
 * behrooz saresh ro barmigardoone ke bmoqimi natoone bebinatesh
<bmoqimi> behrooz: to chera kolan broadcast mikoni dude ?
 * behrooz kollan broadcast ro doost dare
<bmoqimi> behrooz: everplays ro didi begu mo karesh darom
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: ye bar shod 4ta soale linux beporsin az vojood e man inja estefade konin ?
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  khob inshalah age googel moshkeli pish amad barash  hatman !
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: aha albate yadam nabood, hanuz shoma karetoon ba google rah miofte:D
 * bmoqimi mire jasho pahn kone :( majboore inja shaba zood bekhabe
<narcislinux> bmoqimi: behrooz ye bar ye time bezarim hame chanl in posta bi pasokhe anjoman ubuntu ro be sorat gaz anbori  javab bedim
<behrooz> narcislinux, man kollan ba forum moshkel daram. ama age ye list azashoon bashe shayad havas kardam :)
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: akhe fekre khubie ama kheili hash case haye khase ke hatta age knowlege dashte bashi nemituni hal koni, ya data avalie kam dadan
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  ona ke hich
<maryam> salam
<dark-sun> maryam: سلام
<dark-sun> maryam: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/UbuntuPersianSupport
<dark-sun> maryam: اون واسه کیبورد فارسی و بقیه مسائل کمک می‌کنه
<maryam> on ba update dorost shod mer30
<dark-sun> maryam: تبریک.
<dark-sun> :)
<maryam> ye moshkele dege daram man karte gerafikamo update kardam bad az restart computer toye ubunto ger mezane panjere ha be halat 16bit nemayesh dade meshan
<maryam> che kar konam asabamo khord kard
<dark-sun> maryam: کارت گرافیکتون چیه؟
<maryam> ati
<dark-sun> maryam: متاسفم در مورد اون کمکی از دستم برنمی‌یاد. از بقیه دوستان بپرسین
<maryam> mage nabayad jelvehaye nemayesh y panjereha faal bashan ona faal nestan
<dark-sun> maryam: واسه کارت‌ گرافیک‌های نویدیا و ای تی آی می‌بایست دایور جداگانه نصب بشه
<dark-sun> البته نویدیا بهتر پشتیبانی می‌شه. نمی‌دونم اصلا درایور‌های ای تی آی در چه وضعیتی هستن
<dark-sun> یادمه چند وقت پیش ریچارد بخاطر همکاری نکردن این شرکت با جنبش اپن سورس در همایشی علنی اعتراض کرده بود
<behrooz> maryam, dalil-esh ine ke kernel update shode vali driver na. ye khorde sabr konin ke driver ham update beshe moshkel hal mishe
<dark-sun> Don't buy from ATI - enemy of your freedom
<maryam> man drivero updat kardam
<maryam> mosam toye panjereha ger mezane
<maryam> ubunto mesle win halate nemayesh 16bit ya 32bit nadare?
<dark-sun> maryam: بهروز جان توضیح دادن، می‌بایست صبر کنین تا درایور‌های کارت گرافیکتون واسه دانلود حاضر بشن
<dark-sun> maryam: این ممکنه یک مدتی طول بکشه. ولی بالاخره یک روز وقتی آپدیت کردین درست می‌شه
<dark-sun> everplays: یعنی دیگه نگیم بهروز جان؟
<dark-sun> ;)
<everplays> hehe :)
<maryam> daram driveresho download mekonam khoda kone dorost beshe
<dark-sun> تو همچین شرایطی داداشم می‌گه علی دعا کن درست بشه!
<dark-sun> :))
<maryam> :))
<dark-sun> واو درست شد! بالاخر ای کیو ای ام یو یو اس بی رو شناخت!
<dark-sun> اگه بگم چقدر ساده بود کلی می‌خندین
<dark-sun> توی منوی فایل/ جنرال ستینگز/ یو اس بی ساپورت!
<dark-sun> یک ساعت داشتم گوگل می‌کردم
<dark-sun> نتیجه‌ی اخلاقی اینکه: قبل از هر کاری منو‌ها و آپشن‌های رابط گرافیکی رو بررسی کنین!
 * dark-sun suggests "sail away" song by "David Gray" from "Greatest hits" album. 
<maryam> man  driver grafico download kardam chejori nasbesh konam
<dark-sun> maryam: بهترین راهنما همون سایتی هستش که از اون دانلود کردین.
<maryam> onja chezi nadidam
<dark-sun> maryam: دنبال راهنمای نصبش بگیردین توی همون سایت
<maryam> psvandesh run hastesh
<dark-sun> maryam: ببینین نصب کردن اون نوع درایور‌ها توی اوبنتو ساده نیست. پیشنهاد می‌کنم کمی صبر کنین
<dark-sun> maryam: تا نسخه‌ی دب که راحت توی اوبنتو با دابل کلیک نصب می‌شه ارائه بشه
<dark-sun> .deb
<maryam> chashm
<dark-sun> اگه درایوری با این فرمت هست اون رو بگیرین
<dark-sun> به تقسیم لواشک که می‌رسه خون هر کس پای خودشه!
<narcislinux1> the-light:  good
<maryam> salam ye sar bezan inja beben shoma cheze azash gereton meyad vase nasb karte gerafic
<maryam> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Category:NeedsUpdating
<dark-sun> maryam: این صفحه مربوط به صفحاتی است که نیاز به آپدیت دارن!
<the-light> narcislinux1: :)
<dark-sun> maryam: اگه می‌خواین به بهبود اون ویکی کمک کنین خوبه! ولی چیزی از کارت گرافیک توی اون صفحه نیست
<dark-sun> maryam: معلومه کارت گرافیکه بد جوری ضد حال می‌زنه.. مدلش چیه؟
<maryam> ati hd readeon 4530
<dark-sun> maryam: بگذارین ببینم چیزی هست واسش یا نه
<maryam> mer30tam
<dark-sun> np :)
<dark-sun> maryam: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<dark-sun> maryam: ببینین توی پنجره‌ی این برنامه چیزی هست که بشه انتخابش کرد؟
<maryam> باشه فعلا که هنگ کرده
<dark-sun> maryam: پیش میاد.. اپن سورس بی نقص نیست
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> جدا سیستمش هنگ کرد!
<dark-sun> we may race and we may run, we'll not undo what has been done, or change the moment when it's gone
 * dark-sun suggests "the other side" by "David Gray" from "Greatest hits" album...
<maryam> bazam salam
<dark-sun> maryam: گفتم دیگه نمیاین
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> maryam: خوش اومدین. چه خبرا؟
<maryam> میخواستم در حال حاضر بهترین توزیع لینوکس کدومه
<dark-sun> maryam: متاسفم هنوز ساخته نشده!
<dark-sun> maryam: بهترین توزیع لینوکس توزیعی هستش که شما به اون این لقب رو می‌دین
<dark-sun> :)
<maryam> کارت گرافیک نصب نشد تصمیم گرفتم توزیع لینوکسمو عوض کنم
<dark-sun> maryam: درایور رو نصب کردین؟
<dark-sun> maryam: همونی که دانلود کرده بودین منظورمه
<maryam> نه نمیتونم نصبش کنم
<dark-sun> maryam: می‌شه لینکی صفحه‌ی دانلودش رو به من بدین؟
<dark-sun> maryam: شاید بتونیم با هم نصبش کنیم
<maryam> باشه
<dark-sun> maryam: البته این تضمینی نیست که درست کار کنه ولی خب یک شانسه
<maryam> سایت ati
<dark-sun> maryam: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<dark-sun> maryam: این صفحه بوده؟
<maryam> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<maryam> رفتی
<dark-sun> maryam: نه دارم بررسیش می‌کنم
<dark-sun> maryam: هر دو تا یک لینک هستن!
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> چه کشف بزرگی!
<maryam> are
<maryam> مسخره نکن دیگه
<dark-sun> maryam: خب این صفحه‌ی ویکی مربوط به نصب می‌شه
<dark-sun> maryam: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Installation
<maryam> اشتباه تایبی بود
<dark-sun> maryam: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<dark-sun> maryam: لینکی که الان دادم راهنمای نصبش توی اوبونتو ده و ده هستش
<dark-sun> maryam: پکیج‌هایی که قسمت بالای صفحه گفته می‌بایست نصب کنین
<dark-sun> maryam: برای نصب اون پکیج‌ها بهتره از سیناپتک کمک بگیرین
<dark-sun> maryam: Sytem > Administration > Synaptic package manager
<maryam> سنابتک کجا بیدا کنم این موقع شب
<dark-sun> maryam: ^^^
<dark-sun> منوی System سومین منو از سمت چپ، گوشه‌ی بالا سمت چپ صفحه است
<maryam> مرسی ببینم چیکار میکنم
<maryam> بیدا کردم
<dark-sun> maryam: خوبه.
<dark-sun> Linux Mint Debian Edition
<dark-sun> امشب دانلودش می‌کنم... ها ها ها
<dark-sun> >:D
<parsig> سلام به همه دوستان
<dark-sun> سلام به پارسیگ!
<dark-sun> parsig: معنی اسمت چیه؟
<parsig> http://parsig.com
<dark-sun> من فکر کردم شما روی هایت ویندوزی باشین
<parsig> نام تجاری هست
<dark-sun> هاست*
<dark-sun> parsig: کپی رایت داره یعنی؟
<dark-sun> parsig: کار هاستینگ چطوره؟
<parsig> خوبه
<dark-sun> parsig: چی چی خوبه! مرد حسابی پنجاه مگ رو هشت تومن می‌دین
<dark-sun> parsig: بازار رو خراب کردین!
<parsig> خب خوبه دیگه
<nixoeen> dark-sun: esm ha copyright nadaran, trademark daran
<dark-sun> parsig: من موندم شما مگه هزینه ی دیتا سنتر ندارین؟
<parsig> خب سرور داریم تا سرور
<dark-sun> parsig: سرور شما کجاس؟
<parsig> آمریکا
<dark-sun> parsig: همون! سی پنل می‌دین دیگه؟
<nixoeen> parsig: to narahat nabash, hosting mikhay bia pishe khodam :D
<parsig> بعضی وقتا می دیم
<parsig> بعضی وقتا نمی دیم
<dark-sun> nixoeen: تو کدوم هاستینگ هستی؟ نیکسین هاست؟
<parsig> :))
<parsig> مشکلی پیش نیاد سی پنل
<dark-sun> parsig: باهاش به مشکل برخوردین تا حالا؟
<parsig> جدیدن نه
<dark-sun> parsig: آره. بگیر نگیر داره
<parsig> همون اوائل تحریم بازی آره
<parsig> مثلن این سرویس دهنده‌ی انگلیسی هست
<nixoeen> dark-sun: kollan maa service hamun bara Iran nist, vali khob bache ha kasi bekhad man behesh midam ;)
<parsig> http://eukhost.com
<parsig> کلی مشتری ایرانی داره
<parsig> می گه ما هیچ تحریمی هم نداریم
<dark-sun> parsig: انگلیس آره. ولی امریکا بیبشتر گیر می‌دن
<dark-sun> nixoeen: ریسلری هستین آره؟
<parsig> قبلن وی پی اس بود
<parsig> ولی خب نمی رسیدم بهش برسم
<dark-sun> parsig: البته توی پلن‌ها اعلام نکردین پی اچ پی می‌دین یا نه یا کلا چیزی از این مسائل رو نکردین . خوبه
<parsig> درد سرش هم زیاد بود بخاطر مسائل امنیتی
<nixoeen> dark-sun: ham reselleri darim, ham roo server haye khodemun
<dark-sun> parsig: آره. وی پی ان ریسکیه. اینجا زیاد گیر می‌دن
<parsig> وی پی اس !
<dark-sun> nixoeen: به به.
<parsig> VPS
<dark-sun> parsig: وی پی اس، آره همون! منظورم وی پی ان بود
<dark-sun> :D
<parsig> این تهمت های نا روا رو به من نزنید
<dark-sun> parsig: وی پی اس رو چطور می‌دادین؟ روی سرور اصلی خودتون سوا می ‌کردین؟
<parsig> نه منظورم اینه که وی پی اس داشتم
<dark-sun> parsig: آره منم که اصلا از مجموعه‌های وی پی کلا استفاده نمی‌کنم! حالا چه ان چه اس
<dark-sun> :D
<parsig> روی یکی از سرور های انگلیس یه وی پی اس اجاره کرده بودم
<dark-sun> parsig: هووم.. با وی پی اس شروع کردین.
<parsig> با ریسلر شروع کردم
<parsig> بعد رفتم وی پی اس
<parsig> دوباره ریسلر گرفتم
<parsig> وی پی اس و ددیکیت سودش خوبه اگه مشتری باشه
<parsig> ولی خب درد سرش هم زیاد
<dark-sun> parsig: آره مشتری که باشه آره. ولی خب این روزا بازار افتضاح شده
<dark-sun> هر کسی از مامانش قهر می‌کنه می‌ره یک هاست می‌زنه
<dark-sun> حالا کلاهبرداری‌ها بماند
<parsig> من از مامانم قهر نکردم ها :))
<dark-sun> parsig: ولی من سر بعضی‌ قیمت‌ها جدا شوکه می شم مثلا همین قیمت‌های شما. نه جدا واسم سواله
<dark-sun> parsig: صرفه داره واست؟
<dark-sun> parsig: البته شما هم پیام کوتاه رو وارد کار کردین هم طراحی رو
<dark-sun> parsig: واسه همین شاد سخت بشه گفت درسته؟
<dark-sun> ثبت دامنه هم کلا بحثش جداس
<parsig> کلن زیاد روی بحث هاستینگ سرمایه گذاری دیگه نمی کنم
<parsig> ثبت دامنه هم که کار نیست تفریحه
<parsig> سودی نداره
<parsig> بیس کار روی برنامه‌نویسی وب
<parsig> و پیام کوتاه می چرخه
<parsig> http://smsg.ir
<parsig> username : demo
<parsig> password : demo
<dark-sun> parsig: آفرین همین رو می‌خواستم بشنوم. پس در واقع سود اونا رو به پای این می‌گذارین
<dark-sun> parsig: به هر کسی می‌گم تقریبا همین رو می‌گه
<parsig> نه در واقع پای این نمی ذارم
<parsig> به قول کاسب های قدیم هاستینگ و ثبت دامنه جهت جور بودن جنسه
<dark-sun> parsig: آفرین. ولی آخرش باید باشه وگرنه کار می‌لنگه
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> parsig: با چی کد می‌زنی حالا؟ کار خودته یا می‌سپاری بر و بچز؟
<dark-sun> ;)
<parsig> PHP - CakePHP
<dark-sun> parsig: خدا خیرت بده، پس چرا پی اچ پی رو توی پلان‌هات نمی‌نویسی؟
<parsig> اصولن کسایی که سراغ من میان آشنایی قبلی با من و کارم دارن
<dark-sun> parsig: کدوم شهر کار می‌کنی؟
<parsig> ولی خب فکر بدی هم نیست نوشتنش
<parsig> مشهد خودم هستم
<dark-sun> parsig: نمی‌نویسیش می‌شناسمت
<dark-sun> :))
<everplays> CakePHP -1
<parsig> هی دود سلام
<dark-sun> parsig: خوبه.. شاید نبی رو بشناسی
<dark-sun> parsig: می‌شناسیش؟
<dark-sun> nabi.ir
<everplays> salaam dude
<dark-sun> everplays: یعنی این قدر سیه چرده شدی که باید دود صدات کنیم بهروز؟
<dark-sun> :))))
<everplays> hehe
<parsig> شناختی دود ؟
<nixoeen> everplays: +1 ro be chi midi ?
<everplays> nixoeen, kollan mage +1 ham darim?
<parsig> لابد به یه فریم ورک ذلیل مرده به اسم اگاوی
<parsig> :))
<everplays> parsig, na haji
 * everplays takid mikone agavi khodas :D
<parsig> توی سمینار لمپ زنجان سه نفر بودن کیک پی اچ پی کار می کردن
<nixoeen> everplays: CodeIgniter
<parsig> یکی آرش همت بود که کیک رو پرزنت کرد
<parsig> یکی صالح بود که اصن هیچ وقت دیده نشد
<parsig> یکی من بودم
<parsig> حالا شناختی ؟
<everplays> parsig, morteza?
<parsig> آفرین
<everplays> nixoeen, dude too karaye bozorg CI kheyli tatile
<parsig> http://cakephp.ir
<parsig> جمیع دوستان رو توصیه می کنم به کیک پی اچ پی
 * everplays takid mikone parsig ferestadeye israel-e va oomad-e ommat-e shahid parvar ro dor bezane be hich vajh soragh-e cake narin
<dark-sun> حاجی من یک گاز زدم! یعنی تف کنم؟
<dark-sun> :))
<parsig> :))
<nixoeen> everplays: az che lahaz ?
<parsig> از لحاظ تعصب
<parsig> :))
<parsig> آخه اگاوی هم شد فریم‌ورک ؟
<parsig> :D
<dark-sun> من از پی اچ پی بدم میاد! کدومش صاحابدار تره؟
<everplays> nixoeen, scale pazirish aslan khoob nist dorost-e sabok-e vali vaghti tedad-e khat haye code bere bala manage-e project too CI sakhtar mishe
<narcislinux> everplays: lol mizashti sare forsat yeki yeki hade ghal bezanid shomare 1 ke verjena badi in post ham biyad
<everplays> parsig, haji hadeaghal framework-e, khordani ke nist :D
<everplays> narcislinux, :P na dige oon moghe khod koshi mikardan
<nixoeen> everplays: khob un bastegi dare code ro chejuri benevisi! Too har chizi tedade khat bere bala manage esh ham sakht tar mishe
<everplays> nixoeen, khob nokte hamin-e dige! age MVC ro dorost piade karde bood nemishod har tori bekhay code bezani
<everplays> yani framework estefade mikonim ke nashe har tori bekhay code bezani
<everplays> az nemoone hayi ke CI toosh tik mizane jaryane view/template-e
<everplays> dar moghayese ba agavi/symfony tatile
<everplays> cake ham ke aslan jozv-e amar hesab nemikonim :D
<everplays>  /cc be parsig ^
<parsig> من نجابت به خرج می دم فحاشی نمی کنم :))
<dark-sun> حالا اینا هیچی چرا سایت اگاوی اسکرول افقی داره؟
<dark-sun> :"
<parsig> :))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<nixoeen> everplays: template ro ke adam smarty estefade mikone!
<everplays> nixoeen, kar-i be engine nadaram dude. che twig estefade koni che smarty che plain php. nokte model-e piade sazie view/template-e ke CI aslan nadare hamchin piade sazi-i
<everplays> bahsam ine
<everplays> dark-sun, ehtemalan http://www.agavi.org/ ro baz kardi dige?
<dark-sun> everplays: آره. نوشته از اقوامشونه
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> خب من پی اچ پی خونم اوردوز کرده... برم یکم لینوکس دانلود کنم...
<dark-sun> رفقا شب همگی بخیر. فردا هم بیاین این کانال خوشحال می‌شیم....
#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-09
<maryam> صبح بخیر
<maryam> سلام
<maryam> کسی نیست منو راهنمایی کنه؟
<lxsameer> rasm bar ine ke hamishe soalo beporsi na beporsi ke beporsi :D chi goftam :D
<lxsameer> maryam: rasm bar ine ke hamishe soalo beporsi na beporsi ke beporsi :D chi goftam :D
<maryam> تفاوت بین ابونتو و فدورا در چی هستش؟
<lxsameer> maryam: kheyli fargh daran
<lxsameer> maryam: age nazare mano bekhay ubuntu (ba inke azash badam miad) az fedora kheyli behtare
<maryam> مثلا من میخوام از فدورا استفاده کنم
<lxsameer> maryam: khob mitunni estefade koni :P vali chize jalebi nist makhsusan vase shuru
<maryam> چون کلیک راست روی لب تابم کار نمیکنه توی ابونتو
<maryam> زده شدن از ابونتو
<lxsameer> maryam: ye masale ro begam ke rushan shi
<maryam> بگو
<lxsameer> maryam: inke click rast tu ye distro kar mikone tu unyeki kar nemikone ba khatere distro nist
<lxsameer> maryam: dalilesh jaye digast
<lxsameer> maryam: distro ha faghat ye majmue narmafzar ba ye seri config hastand
<lxsameer> maryam: hala masalan age moshgele to driver bashe tu fedora ham hamin khahad bud
<lxsameer> maryam: kheyli behtare donbale rahe hal bashi ta avaz kardane distro
<lxsameer> maryam: injuri kheyli chiza bishtar yad migiri
<maryam> جالب شد
<narcislinux> sobh be kheyr
<narcislinux> bmoqimi: http://narcislinux.wordpress.com/2011/01/08/%DB%8C%DA%A9-%D8%AE%D8%A7%D8%B7%D8%B1%D9%87-%D8%A7%D8%B2-%D8%B1%D9%88%D8%B2-%D9%82%D8%A8%D9%84-%D8%A7%D8%B2-%D8%AC%D8%B4%D9%86-%D8%A2%D8%B2%D8%A7%D8%AF%DB%8C-%D9%86%D8%B1%D9%85-%D8%A7%D9%81%D8%B2/
<bmoqimi> :)))))=)))))))))))0
<bmoqimi> narcislinux:  :D albate ye chizayisho nemidunin be zoodi roo mikonim par par shin :D
<everplays> lol, bmoqimi benevis bede khode narcislinux1 bazane too blog-esh :D intori bishtar hal mide
<narcislinux1> everplays:  chiro ?
<everplays> narcislinux1, vaghti rafti bmoqimi ino goft > <bmoqimi> narcislinux:  :D albate ye chizayisho nemidunin be zoodi roo mikonim par par shin :D
<narcislinux1> bmoqimi:  lol ok
<bmoqimi> everplays: bebin dude in age zanjan bood chi minevesht :))=)) sahne sojde ro :D
<bmoqimi> narcislinux1: ye film mamad boozary dare ke ma 15 nafar too bazare isfahan darim too ye khat rah mirim oono bezare youtube shahretoon miterke
<everplays> hehe!
<narcislinux1> bmoqimi: =)) oh my goood labod ba hamon boloz arm kde
 * narcislinux1 harchi bado bira gofte beshon hageshone 
<narcislinux1> bmoqimi:  chera dige khodtono lo midin  ba in nazare ! lol
<bmoqimi> narcislinux1: in kara too iran az kase dg bar nemiad :D
<narcislinux1> lol
<narcislinux1> ahan yani alan hame midonan man kiyaro goftam ?!
<narcislinux1> bmoqimi: shakhe bad bakht dasht mishkast ! shans ovorde bod derakhte bolande agana kande bodidesh
<bmoqimi> narcislinux1: na hadaf oon derakhte nabood , chon ma hame faalane mohite zistim
<bmoqimi> narcislinux1: hadaf boland andakhtanesh bood ke be derakht momkene ye bar khorde bashe
<narcislinux1> bmoqimi: hamon hadafeton derakht bod ! vali neshone giriton bad bod khoshbakhtane
<narcislinux1> lol
 * narcislinux1 ajab 
<everplays> bmoqimi, dude switch kardam be mysql 5.5.x :D
<lxsameer> in behnam tavakkoli ham maro gozashte sare kar
<bmoqimi> everplays: ooooohoo nemitarsi ?
<everplays> bmoqimi, az chi betarsam dude?
<bmoqimi> everplays: azinke maloom nis chi mishe :D albate stable dg
<bmoqimi> ama khob :-ss
<everplays> hehe
<lxsameer> everplays: sharmande pa berahne miparam vasat az chi switch kardi ru mysql?
<everplays> lxsameer, :) deghat koni manzoor version-esh bood na khode database
<lxsameer> everplays: aw , hatman php i dige ?
<everplays> lxsameer, in hatman php-e dige ye joorayi manfi mizane :)
<everplays> are. php-e
<lxsameer> everplays: na baba in che harfie
<lxsameer> everplays: mongo ro didi
<dark-sun> سلام ملت
<everplays> lxsameer, are. vali Cassandra bishtar be kar-e ma miad ta mongo
<lxsameer> everplays: chetor ?
<everplays> lxsameer, vase clustering / scalability kheyli behtar az mongo-e
<lxsameer> everplays: hmmmmmmmmmmm mongo ke tu in zamine mahshare :)
<everplays> lxsameer, man ba jofteshoon kar kardam, Cassandra vase tedad record hayi ke ma kar mikonim kheyli kheyli behtar javab mide
<everplays> az tarafi Cassandra column-oriented-e hamin kolli maziat-e nesbat be mongo
<lxsameer> everplays: hmmmm albate man nemidunam shoma chekar mikonin :) ama ma ru jofteshun benchmark zadim mongo kheyli sari tar bud ;)
<everplays> lxsameer, shaki nist too tedad record haye payin benchmark-e mongo behtar-e (minimum ba Cpp neveshte shode vali Cassandra java-e) sohb@ sar-e data structure-e behtar-e Cassandra-e
<everplays> bad Cassandra ro ye jahayi mesle twitter/digg/facebook estefade mikonan ama mongo dar in had nist
<lxsameer> everplays: hmmmm data structure e cassandra ro ziad ashna nistam, ama in bench marki ke ma zadim vase 8 Tb data bud
<everplays> lxsameer, chanta record?
<lxsameer> everplays: mongo recordi nist ke , kolan data bud , az image keredte ta string e adi ,
<everplays> lxsameer, dude! tedad-e document-a ke toosh zadi cheghadr-e?
<lxsameer> everplays:  1600000000
<lxsameer> lxsameer: .Oo cheghadr sefr :D
<lxsameer> everplays: dar morede cassandra nemidunam ama mongo ye moshgele bozorgi ke dare ORM e
<everplays> lxsameer, hmm! rastesh do be shak shodam, chon alaan ke fekr mikonam mibinam ma roo 100million test karde boodim va cassandra behtar bood. hala vaghean be 100million miresim?!
<everplays> lxsameer, are. age ye orm-e active record bashe ke kheyli hal mide. nokte asli ine ke man ehtemalan az node.js estefade konam
<lxsameer> everplays: kolan injur DBE a daran ja mioftan ama moshgel hamun ORM e
<lxsameer> everplays: pedaremun dar umade sare in ghazie
<lxsameer> everplays: node.js bahale
<lxsameer> everplays: hala chera node.js
<everplays> lxsameer, 1nokte-i ham hast dude. ina chon document oriented-an hich structure-i nadare ke bekhad orm-e base-e oon kar kone. yani orm-e ham dorost beshe akhar har tori bekhay mitooni zakhire konio ye joori barax-e karie ke orm gharar-e bokone
<everplays> lxsameer, project-e ye joorayi gateway-e 600-700 ta service-e. bazi az service-a ro ham khodesh serv nemikone va bayad vasl beshe ye var dige
<everplays> vase hamin tarkib-e node.js/redis/Cassandra ro entekhab kardam
<lxsameer> everplays: aha vali kolan asabe fuladi dari ke nodejs ro entekhab kardi :D ,
<lxsameer> everplays: dar morede ORM ham ye seri ORM hast vase mongo ama hanuz kheyli jujan ma neshastim ye seri bug fix kardim rushun
<everplays> lxsameer, hehe. vali dige be js adat kardam oonghadr ba ExtJS saro kalle zadam
<lxsameer> everplays: miduni injur bahsha hal mide , khaste shodam inghadr dar morede in distro o un distro sohbat shod
<lxsameer> everplays: :D js neveshtan khodaish asabe fuladi mikhad behet tabrik migam
<everplays> in php 5.3.x koshte mano ba in anonymous function-ash. js too in mored kheyli kheyli behtar-e
<everplays> hehe. manam avalesh moohamo mikeshidam :D
<everplays> lol
<lxsameer> everplays: :D,
<lxsameer> hala ye nazar khahie jami
<lxsameer> age ye administration panel mese webmin dashtin makhsuse Debian , che esmi vasash entekhab mikardin ?
<dark-sun> یادش بخیر، یک استادی داشتیم تا صحبت از امنیت می‌شد، فوری به تی سی پی آی پی گیر می‌داد و می‌گفت ما باید واسه خودمون یک پروتکل دیگه بسازیم!
<everplays> dark-sun, bad in ostadetoon cheghadr halishoon bood?
<dark-sun> everplays: خودت می‌تونی حدس بزنی!!!!
<dark-sun> ;)
<everplays> :)
<hale> salam
<negar> salaam man grub'am paride
<negar> kac mitoone komakam kone?
<negar> help haee ham ke roo ubuntu dar in rabete hast ham natoonest komakam kone
<dark-sun> negar: گراب ۲ رو سرچ کنین
<dark-sun> negar: fix grub 2 on ubuntu >> google
<negar> dark-sun: dastoore "/boot/grub/stage1" ro ke mizanam mige file not found
<dark-sun> negar: اون دستور مربوط به گراب ۱ هستش لطفا به جمله‌ی قبلی من توجه کنین
<majid> با سلام -لطفا تنظیمات  وی پی ان   تو ابونتو را توضیح  بدهید؟
<dark-sun> من دستم بنده. تنظیماتش پیچیده نیست. گوگل کمک می‌کنه
<everplays> majid, http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=vpn&titlesearch=%D8%B9%D9%86%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%86
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: ping
<mahdiyeh> salam
<dark-sun|less> سلام
<mahdiyeh> man ba systemam ye moshkeldaram: hich packagi delete nemishe ba add/remove, chetory mitoonam dasti removeshoon konam
<lxsameer> mahdiyeh: apt-get purge package
<mahdiyeh> lxsameer: man be web dastresi nadaram az too linux ino be jaye get ejra kardam: aptitude .... va hamoon errore ghabli ro gerefftam
<lxsameer> mahdiyeh: motevajeh nashodam , alan apt-get purge unpackage che errori mide
<mahdiyeh> lxsameer: kolan man az torque server error migiram!
<lxsameer> mahdiyeh: khob ye errori chizi bede bebinim che khabare , in juri ke nemishe :)
<mahdiyeh> lxsameer: esme oon site ke error ha ro toosh past mikardim chi bood?
<lxsameer> mahdiyeh: dpaste.com
<mahdiyeh> lxsameer: http://dpaste.com/300121/
<lxsameer> mahdiyeh: apt-get install --reinstall torque-server
<mahdiyeh> lxsameer: az too synaptic ke emtehan kardam na mitoonam reinstall va na mitoonam remove'esh konam! khodesh erad migire
<mahdiyeh> lxsameer: ye halate bazgashT!
<lxsameer> mahdiyeh: khob ye rahi behet migam anjam bede
<lxsameer> mahdiyeh: sudo su
<lxsameer> mahdiyeh: cd /var/lib/dpkg/info
<lxsameer> mahdiyeh: harvaght anjam dadi begu baghiasho begam
<erghezi> ‏everplays: سلام :)) ببینم این پنل گنوم رو چطوری از شرش راحت شم؟
<erghezi> ‏everplays: لان گزینه delete this panel غیر فعاله برام :ی
<the-light> mesle in jen zadeha aoomadi tu erghezi :D
<narcislinux1> erghezi:  nemishe !
<narcislinux1> erghezi:  to rahnemaha gofte az sision gnomo ina !
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux1: بابا من باور کن به راحتی پاک میکردن :) الان آریوس چطوری پنل نداره خب؟
<everplays> erghezi, ehtemalan az gconf betooni
<erghezi> ‏everplays: محمود ی مسیری داد... ولی افاقه نکرد :پی
<narcislinux1> lol nemidonam
<erghezi> ‏the-light: ســـــلام :) خوووبی؟
<erghezi> ‏the-light: آخه خیلی رو اعصابه
<erghezi> ‏the-light: awn رو آتیش کردم... الان این پنل پیش فرضش رو اعصابه!
<narcislinux1> man fek konam  on barname arme chiye ! ono ke mizadam mishod panelaro bardasht
<the-light> erghezi: salam :) merc bad nistam, to chetori?
<narcislinux1> awm
<erghezi> ‏the-light: اگه این لعنتی بذاره خوبم :))) اسمایلی حمایت از کی‌دی‌ای :ی
<the-light> :))
<erghezi> ‏پیدا کردم :ی
<erghezi> ‎http://computergyan.wordpress.com/2010/06/23/how-to-remove-the-gnome-panels-from-ubuntu-10-04/
<erghezi> ‏کلن باید پاکش کنم
<everplays> erghezi, alaan faghat panel-e top dari?
<erghezi> ‏everplays: آره.. ی پنل اضافه کردم! اون بالایی پاک شد
<everplays> khob bad ooni ke ezafe kardi ro pak toonesti bokoni erghezi ?
<narcislinux1> age chizi ro panel nabashe pak nemishe ?
<mahdiyeh> lxsameer: khob edamash :)
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux1: نه!
<the-light> erghezi: age nemikhay pakesh koni mituni binary sho rename koni
<erghezi> ‏everplays: جی کانف... نمیشه کلن ی چیزی رو پاک کرد؟
<narcislinux1> aha sition ke migoft pas inja bod !
<erghezi> ‏برم تست
<everplays> na! bayad schema-sh ro pak koni ke kar-e dorost-i nist
<erghezi> ‏نکنه باید ریست بدم!؟
<erghezi> ‏لاگ اوتش شاید باگ داررره؟ :ی
<everplays> erghezi, oon chizi ke donbaleshi > If you want to completely get rid of gnome-panel and use awn as your only 'panel' app, open gconf-editor and go to desktop > gnome > session > required_components and change the 'panel' entry to read 'avant-window-navigator' instead of 'gnome-panel'.
<everplays> oon link-e kamel gnome-panel ro start nemikone
<erghezi> ‏everplays: ایووول. بذار تستش کنم
<erghezi> ‏everplays: هنوز سر جاشه :)
<erghezi> ‏everplays: این قبلن بازی در نمی یوردا
<everplays> erghezi, logout/login kardi?
<narcislinux1> erghezi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652367
<erghezi> ‎everplays: simply remove panel from that list, to get it back simply add it back.
<erghezi> ‏everplays: کلن نمیشه پاکش کرد؟ من فقط می تونم مقدارش رو پاک کنم
<everplays> erghezi, bebin! ghazie ine ke vaghti gnome miad bala ye app ro be onvan-e panel ejra mikone, ke by default gnome-panel -e. hala age kollan hich app-i vase panel nemikhay meghdar-e oono khali kon va logout/login bokon
<everplays> age mikhay awn estefade koni ham ke bayad bokonish avant-window-navigator
<erghezi> ‏everplays: الان من خالی کردم... ریست بدم ... نباید چیزی بیاد؟
<everplays> nokte dar morede gnome-panel ham ine ke minimum bayad 1panel vojood dashte bashe moghe run kardanesh
<erghezi> ‏everplays: ولی هم پنل رو دارم و هم awn
<narcislinux1> erghezi: ro khode session miri bad required _ ...... ?
<everplays> erghezi, age bazam jofteshoon ro dari ehtemalan compiz / fusion-icon dare ejrashoon mikone
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux1: آره نارسیس...
<erghezi> ‏everplays: اونا از کجا اجرا میشن؟
<everplays> erghezi, az start-up-e khodet mitoone bashe ta hamoon fusion-icon
<erghezi> ‏everplays: استارت آپ awn رو دارم فقط
<everplays> erghezi, hmm! pas age alaan gnome-panel ro az config-e panel hazf kon va logout/login koni dige panel nakhahad oomad
<erghezi> ‏everplays: الان اصن کلن ریست میدم... دیگه به لاگ اوت شک کردم :ی
<narcislinux> miyad
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: تو هم تست کردی؟
<narcislinux> erghezi:  are
<everplays> lol
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: عجب! اصلن این شکلی نبودا... من یاددمه :) ۱۰.۰۴ به راحتی پاک میکردم!
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: gconf هم نمی خواست اصن
<narcislinux> erghezi:  arzam be hozoreton 10.4 hastam alan
<erghezi> ‎narcislinux: oops
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: احتمال داره چیزی نصب کردیم این شکلی شده باشه :ي
<mahdiyeh> lxsameer: alooooo
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: گنوم شل نصب نکردی؟
<narcislinux> erghezi:  na
<erghezi> ‏everplays: خب الان چش امیدم به خوودته :ی
<erghezi> ‏everplays: ببین خودت می تونی پنل رو پاک کنی؟
 * everplays 1ghadam mire aghab
<narcislinux> ajab
<narcislinux> :)) killall panel ro ke mizani ye lahze miran baz miyan
<Peropix> salam
<Peropix> اتصال با GPRS ایرانسل به اینترنت; مشکل دارم !
<erghezi> ‏Peropix: تو نتورک منیجر می سازی؟
<Peropix> na
<Peropix> nemishe
<Peropix> to onam
<erghezi> ‏Peropix: باید ی شماره ای رو وارد می کردیا
<everplays> narcislinux, bayad signal bedi. ehtemaln 9 ya 15 karet ro rah mindaze
<Peropix> shomare id chane man ino nemidonestam
<narcislinux> everplays: ?!
<Peropix> hamin kefiye
<everplays> narcislinux, killall -s 9 gnome-panel ya killall -s 15 gnome-panel
<narcislinux> everplays:  na
<erghezi> ‏everplays: میره بر می گرده :)))
<erghezi> ‏everplays: مث اینایی که سکته می زنن :ی
<erghezi> ‏هی می رن  و بر میگردن
<erghezi> ‏Peropix: با کابلی یا بلوتوث؟
<erghezi> ‎Peropix: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,14778.msg112267.html#msg112267
<erghezi> ‎network connection ==> mobile boardband ==> add
<erghezi> ‏یوزر و پسورد هم هرچی زدی... شماره رو هم بزن  *99#
<mahdiyeh> lxsameer:   :(
<narcislinux> cheghad to in chanel kharejiya sar be sar mizaran ! bad bakht mige man jadidam besh mige boro  #irc-newbies
<erghezi> ‎narcislinux: sudo mv /usr/bin/gnome-panel /usr/bin/gnome-panel-old then logout
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: این روش جواب داد!
<narcislinux> erghezi:  ok dige on ravesh bara khodeton man panel hamo mikham
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: اتفاقی نمی یوفته :))) فقط اسمش رو عوض کرده :ی  دوباره اسمش رو عوض کنی درست میشه :پی
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux: الان این باگ بود دیگه؟
<narcislinux> erghezi:  are ehtemalan !
<the-light> erghezi: akhar ba raveshe man hal shod? :))
<erghezi> ‏the-light: روش تو بودش؟ خیلی خوبه... بهش ایمان اوردم :)
<peropix__> be bakhshid DS shodam
<the-light> erghezi: hamun aval goftam ke rename esh kon binary sho, inja bayad ravesh haye gheyre mamool ro anjam bedi intor vaghta :D
<peropix__> ye ki ye tozih darmorde in ke vasl besham be internet ba GPRS ye tozih bede
<peropix__> agha lotfan komak konid
<lxsameer> b3hnam: ping
<b3hnam> lxsameer: pong
<lxsameer> b3hnam: panelam okeye
<lxsameer> b3hnam: darkhaste alioth ham dadam
<b3hnam> lxsameer: ba hamon esme debbox ?
<b3hnam> gir nadan sare esmesh ?
<lxsameer> b3hnam: ba Stephan ham sohbat kardam goft say mikone zud tar javab bedan
<lxsameer> b3hnam: are negaran nabash
<b3hnam> lxsameer: stephan hamon ke to #debiane ?
<lxsameer> b3hnam: na yeki az dustame tu team python ke admine alioth e
<b3hnam> lxsameer: baba doost
<lxsameer> b3hnam: ;)
<b3hnam> lxsameer: ta alan dashtam sai mikardam domain ro sabt konam
<b3hnam> lxsameer: sabt shod to panelete]
<lxsameer> b3hnam: khob dare pit migofti man sabt konam
<lxsameer> b3hnam: ok mibinam
<b3hnam> lxsameer: karaye digamam bayad anjam bedam
<b3hnam> lxsameer: dashtam anjam midadam
<b3hnam> hamzaman ba tel daram harf mizanam nemifahmam chi minevisam
<b3hnam> lxsameer: haji man kam kam bayad beram biroon
<lxsameer> b3hnam: be jahanam be khak sepordamet :D
<b3hnam>  lxsameer:D
<b3hnam> lxsameer: boos boos
<lxsameer> b3hnam: nokaretam
<lxsameer> b3hnam: haji
<b3hnam> lxsameer: joonam
<maryam> salam
<maryam> salooooooooooooooooom
<lxsameer> b3hnam: bezanam lehet konam ?
<lxsameer> maryam: salam
<b3hnam> b3hnam: are
<b3hnam> maryam: salam
<maryam> samir khobi
<b3hnam> lxsameer: chi shode ?
<lxsameer> b3hnam: na khodaish honey ro be deraza bokonam tu halghet
<lxsameer> b3hnam: haminjuri mikhastam betarsunamet :D
<dark-sun> lxsameer: pekh!
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D
<dark-sun> lxsameer: بهنام رو می‌ترسونی!
<lxsameer> dark-sun: taze miterekunimesham
<b3hnam> lxsameer: bimazeyeh ye tarafi
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: damet garm hard salem resid
<b3hnam> lxsameer: goftam daro nadaramo bar bad dadama
<lxsameer> b3hnam: chepe chule daghun
<b3hnam> lxsameer: albate chize khasiam nadaram :D
<lxsameer> b3hnam: :D mikhay btavakkoli ghorbuni konam barat
<lxsameer> b3hnam: haji bade ye modat bad nist org va ir esh ham begirim
<b3hnam> dark-sun: lxsameer hale in sameer ro bayad begirim :D
<b3hnam> lxsameer: 110%movafegham
<b3hnam> felan sedasho jayee dar nayarim behtare ;)
<lxsameer> b3hnam: bezanam ba honey yekit konam vazagh
<lxsameer> b3hnam: movafegham
<dark-sun> b3hnam: آره.. من که بدجوری بهش مشکوکم. گمونم ویندوز ایکس پی کار می‌کنه
<lxsameer> b3hnam: makhsusan be mamal efaz nagu
<b3hnam> lxsameer: ki gooshte btavakoli ro mikhore
<lxsameer> b3hnam: ahahahah
<dark-sun> lxsameer: بهنام؟ گوشتش هم هست مگه؟
<b3hnam> dark-sun: :)) 100 emtiaz
<dark-sun> lxsameer: من فکر کردم فقط لینوکس می‌فروشه
<dark-sun> :))
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D
<b3hnam> lxsameer: ;)
<b3hnam> dark-sun: sito gharare ghasabi ham bezane gooshte asbe aabi befrooshe
<b3hnam> lxsameer
<lxsameer> b3hnam: haji dar kol naru gom shia in dige prozhe sangine bayad kar konim rush
<dark-sun> b3hnam: ghsabai.sito.ir ??
<dark-sun> :D
<b3hnam> lxsameer: nokhodo hastam =))
<b3hnam> hatman 2a kon emtehanam hamash pass she dige tamam vaght dar khedmatim
<lxsameer> b3hnam: ishala
<b3hnam> dark-sun: na baba
<b3hnam> هر نوع گوشت یک ساب دومین
<b3hnam> belderchin.sito.af
<b3hnam> boz.sito.af
<b3hnam> khar.sito.af
<b3hnam> lxsameer:  ^
<dark-sun> b3hnam: ای ول بهنام ترکوندی.. حال کردم
<dark-sun> :D
<b3hnam> btavakkoli: ^
<b3hnam> lxsameer: man hei fek mikonam inja channele #5hit hast vase khodam minevisam man to channele ubuntu chi kar mikonam aslan
<b3hnam> dark-sun: ;)
<lxsameer> b3hnam: :D manam hamin heso daram
<b3hnam> lxsameer: ma beram
<lxsameer> b3hnam: ya ali
<b3hnam> Bye All
<dark-sun> b3hnam: به سلامت رفیق
<dark-sun> b3hnam: شاد باشی
<takta> salaam
<dark-sun> سلام هموطن
<takta> repository pakage haa ro ke nasb mikone koja mirize?
<takta> too che masiri?
<dark-sun> takta: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<takta> dark-sun: mamnoon
<dark-sun> takta: np ;)
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, roo hard mehran modiri kamel ro ham gozashtam age dide bashe ;)
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: daramesh azize delam
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, ini ke man dadam ro didi? keyfiatesh az in balatar hast?.
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: chand gig e
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, i love you :x :D
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: ??????
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: halet khube ?
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, na yek lahze jav gir shodam, film ro yadet bashe behem bede ;)
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: ha ? filme chio ?
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: khodai halet khube ?
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, baba to chi ro dari ke chand Gig hast?
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: hamun clip mehran modirio dige
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: 3.5 G e
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: ye ISO e
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, khob dige, migam hamoon ro bede
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: eee chi shod male man behtar bud ? :D:D:D:D
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: rasti haji doa kon proposalemun ru ghabul konan , kheyli ali mishe
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, halet khube ?
<btavakkoli> :D
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: are
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, koja ?
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: ye proposal dadim debian
<btavakkoli> lxsameer, khak bar sare debian age ghabool nakone :P
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: :D age ghabul konan mahshar mishe
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: goftan ta 72 saat e ayande javab midan
<ali_> ki balade  ba gooshi  be internet vasl beshe yade manam bede MerC
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: hal mikoni bachehaye karajo
<lxsameer> ali_: gprs ?
<ali_> Are
<ali_> lxsameer_ : shomo baladi
<lxsameer> ali_: gushit chie va khatet chie
<ali_> goshi samsung CorbyPro khate Irancell
<btavakkoli> ali_, ehtemalan mofid bashe : http://itshiraz.blogfa.com/post-160.aspx
<lxsameer> ali_: ba gushit ke ashna nistam ama khob tabiatan ba farz e inke gprs et faale va connect ham shodi ye seri narm afzar hast ke az tarighe bluetooth be rahati internet o share mikone ru laptop barat
<ali_> lxsameer_: pas injori nemishe na akhe yeki behem goft baya ID Network ro vared koni in ro to midoni ?
<ali_> ki balade  ba gooshi  be internet vasl beshe yade manam bede MerC
<maryam> سلام
<ali_> maryam : salam
<ali_> baba yeki internet GPRS ro yade man bede
<nixoeen> ali_: Inja kasi bedune ejaze gereftan PM nemide!
<ali_> babakhshid
<ali_> hala ejaze hast
<nixoeen> ali_: na, soali hast haminja begid, bad ye nim sa'at, yek sa'ati sabr konid, yeki javab khahad dad ehtemalan
<ali_> khahesh mikonam fori hast
<ali_> hala nemishe yeki javabe mano bede
<nixoeen> ali_: modemet chie ?
<ali_> ba koshi
<ali_> khatam Irancell hast
<nixoeen> ali_: bayad negah koni bebini un gooshi ro mishe be onvane modem estefade kard ya na
<ali_> nixoeen_: koja bayad negah konam
<nixoeen> ali_: ya inke internet ro yejuri roo mobile share koni roo Wifi ya Bluetooth, va az un estefade koni
<nixoeen> ali_: http://www.google.com
<ali_> are mishe
<nixoeen> ali_: khob negah kon bebin chejuri gofte mishe dige...
<ali_> ba to ubuntu ro migama
<ali_> ke ba goshi vasl besham be internet
<nixoeen> ali_: khob dige, esme modele mobile et ro + internet + ubuntu too google search kon
<ali_> kasi nemitone komak kone
<ali_> khob age bod
<ali_> ke inja memigoftam
<nixoeen> ali_: age too google kasi natooneste inkaro anjam bede, inja ham omidi nadashte bash javab begiri
 * WhiteCrow11 salam baro bax
 * dingdangdong aleyke salam mikone be WhiteCrow11 
<WhiteCrow11> :D
<WhiteCrow11> dingdangdong: lotf dari ama man WhiteCrow1 hastam on 1 ezafas :D
 * WhiteCrow1 1 kam ro name esh hasas e
 * WhiteCrow1 az dingdangdong ozr khahi mikone ke goft 
<WhiteCrow1> dingdangdong: :-* bazam sorry
<dingdangdong> WhiteCrow1: be man che kho,ba esme vaghe eet bia tu chanel :P
<WhiteCrow1> dingdangdong: dc shodam bad ke on shodam in jori shod bazam pozesh
<dingdangdong> WhiteCrow1: :P hala ke tori nashode :P
<dingdangdong> WhiteCrow1: np :)
 * dingdangdong ham ye kochulu mazerat mikhad ;)
<WhiteCrow1> 1 min brb
 * WhiteCrow1 hala okay shod
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<WhiteCrow1> the-light: WB
<the-light> thnx WhiteCrow1
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-02
<tux-world> salam be hame
<tux-world> kesi PHP kar hast inja?
<tux-world> ilius, salam
<amerllica> salam aghaye ashkan
<amerllica> khub hastid
<amerllica> man soali daram
<ashkan> amerllica: salaam. befarmaayid.
<idin_shafei_nia> amerllica, bepors age kasi bedoone javab mide
<amerllica> man dishab ubuntu 11.10 nasb kardam
<amerllica> dishab hame chiz khub bud
<amerllica> az rooye win7 ham nasb kardam va 30 GB baraaash boridam ke bere haal koneh
<amerllica> ta inja ok hast?
<idin_shafei_nia> amerllica, khob ....
<amerllica> emrooz ke raftam ubuntu ro be net bevslam yeho didam ke drive D man ro dar win7 load nemikoneh
<amerllica> man az ubunto 9 be bad dige kar nakardam
<amerllica> ham kheili yadam rafteh
<amerllica> ham hame chiz kheili taghir kardeh
<idin_shafei_nia> drive D win7 roosh nasbe ???
<amerllica> jalebe drive C ke win7 toosh nasbeh mount shodeh hast vali in mount nist
<idin_shafei_nia> drive D toosh Data hast ?? amerllica
<amerllica> bale
<amerllica> besyar mohem ham hast
<idin_shafei_nia> ubuntu ro too kodoom partition nasb kardi ?
<amerllica> man zooret nist ke beram EXT4 ya EXT3 ish konam ke????
<amerllica> ok
<amerllica> sabr plz
<idin_shafei_nia> amerllica, naaa too kodoom drive nasbidi ubuntu ro ?
<amerllica> mizari hame chizi dar moredeh drive haam ta'rif konam?
<idin_shafei_nia> amerllica, ok begoo
<amerllica> ejaazeh hast?
<amerllica> bebin man inkararo ruye lap topam daram anjam midam
<amerllica> 500 GB hard
<amerllica> 100 ta boridam vase win7
<amerllica> 400 ta ham hard
<amerllica> ok?
<amerllica> hala ham tuye drive d ke 400 G hast 159 G khaali dashtam
<amerllica> dishab baa auto run e ubuntu ruye win7 shoro be nasb kardam
<amerllica> barash hamoon jaa 30 GB fazaa dadam
<amerllica> dar soorati ke baayad baraye Linux EXT3 ya 4 va ye swap ke 2 baraabare RAM hast beboram
<amerllica> ke man fekr konam in kararo khodesh kardeh
<idin_shafei_nia> amerllica, naa niazi nist , wubi nasb kardi nemikhad EXT
<idin_shafei_nia> age moshkel datat hast khob ba live bia baalaa datato bardar amerllica
<amerllica> azizam win 7 e man kenaare ubuntu hast
<amerllica> vaghti restart miiokonam mitoonam beyne Ubuntu va win7 entekhab konam
<idin_shafei_nia> amerllica, halaaa waghti warede 7 mishi baz be datat dastresi nadari ?
<amerllica> daran
<idin_shafei_nia> too ubuntu dastresi nadari doroste ?
<amerllica> are
<idin_shafei_nia> file systeme drive D chie ? amerllica
<amerllica> ntfs
<idin_shafei_nia> amerllica, dasti mount kon
<amerllica> khob man ham hamin karo mikha mbokonam dg
<amerllica> terminal ham baaz kardam
<amerllica> moteassefaneh dastore shello yadam rafeteh
<amerllica> alo
<amerllica> chera dije javabe mano nemidi?
<idin_shafei_nia> bezan mount -a
<amerllica> alo
<amerllica> dashtam khodam unmount mishodam
<amerllica> khob ba'desh chi bezanam?
<idin_shafei_nia> hamino bezan , baadesh hame mount mishan
<amerllica> ok
<amerllica> sabr please
<amerllica> zadam
<amerllica> midooni chi gfoft
<amerllica> gofteh ke only root can do that
<idin_shafei_nia> amerllica, maalooome
<idin_shafei_nia> amerllica, bezan sudo mount -a
<amerllica> ok
<amerllica> sabr please
<amerllica> vaghti sudo mount  -a ro mizanam
<amerllica> pass mikhad
<amerllica> behesh ke midam
<amerllica> hich khabri nemishe
<amerllica> dobaare username e mano minevise vatahesh ye $ mizaneh
<amerllica> alo
<amerllica> chera javab nemidi
<idin_shafei_nia> amerllica, enghade alo alo nakon , esmamo benewis faghat
<SterNiX> amerllica♪ chi shod moshkelet?
<amerllica> idin
<amerllica> kaar nemikoneh
<amerllica> su mage code e vorud nist?
<amerllica> pass to chera gofti baa sudo biam ? idin
<idin_shafei_nia> sudo = superuser do !! dar zemn esme kamel ro benewis ==> idin_shafei_nia
<amerllica> ok
<amerllica> idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> ahaaa
<idin_shafei_nia> amerllica, waghti esmamo minewisi waseye man beep mizane mifahmam ke msg neweshti
<amerllica> idin_shafei_nia ... alan un karo kardam vali ettefaghi naoftad idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> amerllica, mount shod ?
<amerllica> na
<amerllica> hamoon drive haaye iii ke bud mount moond idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> pkge ntfs-3g ro nasb dari ?
<amerllica> na
<amerllica> akhe age bein niaz dasht ke nemiraft drive e c ro mount koneh
<idin_shafei_nia> nasbesh kon amerllica
<amerllica> ma'loome ke bein package niaz nadareh
<amerllica> sabr plz idin_shafei_nia
<amerllica> ok
<amerllica> idin_shafei_nia
<amerllica> idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> amerllica, bale
<amerllica> ShilatUsrPASS
<amerllica> idin_shafei_nia hitchi .... sabr please ... idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> amerllica, babaa 1 bar faghat esmamo benewis !!!
<amerllica> idin_shafei_nia, ok
<amerllica> idin_shafei_nia gerftan
<idin_shafei_nia> amerllica, chi shod ?? karet ok shod ???
<SterNiX> man beram nahar
<SterNiX> ke az dishab tahala hichi  naljprdam
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, khooob bokhoriii :)) az daste to :)) kheyli bahali
<amerllica> idin_shafei_nia fahmidam chi shod
<amerllica> idin_shafei_nia
<amerllica> idin_shafei_nia
<amerllica> fahmidam
<amerllica> azoon vaght ta ha laa daram roosh karmi konam
<amerllica> azoon vaght ta hal daram roosh kaar mikonam
<amerllica> idin_shafei_nia
<amerllica> azoon vaght ta hal daram roosh kaar mikonam idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> amerllica, che giri dadi be esme man !!
<amerllica> man gir nadaadm
<amerllica> khodet gofti esmamo seda bezan ke bip koneh
<amerllica> idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> age kari nadari dige chera mizani ke beep kone !!! bashe roosh kar kon
<amerllica> fahmidam uni ke ham drive haro mishnaakht live bood va ini ke alan darm bahs kaar mikonam noskhe nasb shodashe
<amerllica> dar noskhe nasb shodash. .chon dar drive D nasb shodeh vas hamin nemishnaasatesh
<amerllica> vali in dalile khubi nist idin_shafei_nia
<amerllica> hala man mikham ke laptop ma ro be net vasl konam
<amerllica> vali nemishe
<amerllica> idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> amerllica, moshkele netesh chie ?
<amerllica> nemidoonam idin_shafei_nia
<amerllica> akhe man tamameh tanzimaate win ro tuye un zadam vali nashod
<amerllica> idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> amerllica, connection sakhti  ya autodetect hasti ?
<idin_shafei_nia> amerllica, autoconnect hasti ?
<amerllica> kaabl vasl kardam idin_shafei_nia
<amerllica> va auto detect bood
<amerllica> vali khodam manulaesh kardam ke nemishe idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> connection sakhti amerllica ???
<idin_shafei_nia> ifconfig ro bezan baad outputesho bede am
<idin_shafei_nia> amerllica,
<amerllica> sabr please idin_shafei_nia
<amerllica> sabr please idin_shafei_nia
<amerllica> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 60:eb:69:5d:a0:a0             inet addr:192.168.20.76  Bcast:192.168.20.255  Mask:255.255.255.0           inet6 addr: fe80::62eb:69ff:fe5d:a0a0/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:2506 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:509 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000        
<amerllica> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 60:eb:69:5d:a0:a0             inet addr:192.168.20.76  Bcast:192.168.20.255  Mask:255.255.255.0           inet6 addr: fe80::62eb:69ff:fe5d:a0a0/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:2506 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:509 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000        
<amerllica> idin_shafei_nia zadam idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> amerllica♪ inja copy nakon lotfan, bezaresh to pastebin
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, koshtamet :D
<SterNiX> chera idin_shafei_nia ?!
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, khodet behtar midoooni :D
<SterNiX> man fagaht didam yeho khoshanat khasi be kharj bedi hamin
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, khoshooonat zamanie ke ls begiram
<SterNiX> ls cheraabti dare idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> ls list mikne file haro
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, ls & /dev/null
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ to terminal bezan ls /dev/null
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ en.wikipedia.org/wiki//dev/null
<amerllica> ok idin_shafei_nia
<amerllica> sabr please idin_shafei_nia
<amerllica> zadam
<amerllica> idin_shafei_nia
<amerllica> jome /dev/null ro zard nevesht
<amerllica> in yan ichi idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> amerllica, az SterNiX bepors ooon ostade /dev/nulle
<amerllica> ok
<amerllica> salam SterNiX
<amerllica> salam SterNiX
<SterNiX> salam amerllica
<amerllica> SterNiX
<SterNiX> bale amerllica
<amerllica> man nemitoonam ubuntu -am ro be net vasl konam SterNiX
<amerllica> sare config moshkel daram
<amerllica> SterNiX
<SterNiX> chera amerllica
<SterNiX> ubuntu ro ro chi nasb kardi amerllica
<SterNiX> alan ke ba xp omadi
<amerllica> na ba zp nayoomadam
<amerllica> va Server 200
<amerllica> 3
<amerllica> balaam
<amerllica> az koja fahmidi?
<SterNiX> aha are 5.2 mishe 2003
<SterNiX> amerllica♪ moshkelet ba ubuntu chiye?
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, /dev/null jaryanesh chie
<SterNiX> SterNiX♪ /dev/null harchi bere tosh nabod mishe
<amerllica> ok in yani be ga raftam SterNiX
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, chejoor mishe befrestim toosh ?
<SterNiX> chera amerllica ?!
<SterNiX> id bezan ls / >2 /dev/null
<SterNiX>  hame error ha miran be dev null
<amerllica> sabr pleae SterNiX
<amerllica> khob zadam SterNiX
<amerllica> ba'desh chikar koinam SterNiX ?
<SterNiX> amerllica♪ ono  ba idin_shafei_nia bodam
<SterNiX> amerllica♪
<SterNiX> az aval
<SterNiX> lotf kon bego moshkelesh chiye
<SterNiX> va bego chiya dari
<SterNiX> router?!
<SterNiX> va confige router ro ham bede
<amerllica> vaay fcuk me SterNiX
<SterNiX> amerllica♪ onam be moghasah
<SterNiX> hala inaro bego
<SterNiX> ta man moshkeleto hal konam :D
<amerllica> man hardeh 500 roo laptopam daram
<amerllica> 100 ta vaas 7 boridam
<amerllica> 400 ta vss halo hool
<amerllica> ta inke dishab ubuntu ro baa wubi nasb kardm
<amerllica> va 30 ta barsh boridam
<amerllica> man na ha
<amerllica> wubi
<amerllica> hala fahmidam ke 370 tayii ke be onveene drive e d dar 7 bood ro nemitoonestam dar ubuntu bebinam
<amerllica> chon mount nashode bood
<amerllica> vali dar live mount hast
<amerllica> vade hamin ham idin goft ke package-e ntfs-3g ro nasb konam
<amerllica> SterNiX
<amerllica> hala moshkelam vasl shodan be net hast
<amerllica> man nemitoonam be shabakeye hserkatemoon val konam
<SterNiX> ok
<amerllica> config -am ham dorosteh
<SterNiX> w8 man balaro bebinam
<amerllica> ping ham mikone vali firefox chizoi bal nemiyare
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, eth0 ham upe
<idin_shafei_nia> amerllica, ping dari ????
<SterNiX> are didam
<SterNiX> ip ham dare
<amerllica> are SterNiX ping daram
<SterNiX> amerllica♪ bezan netsat -r
<amerllica> SterNiX sabr please
<amerllica> Kernel IP routing table Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface default         192.168.20.254  0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth0 link-local      *               255.255.0.0     U         0 0          0 eth0 192.168.20.0    *               255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth0
<amerllica> in ham natijash SterNiX
<idin_shafei_nia> amerllica, bezar too pastebin
<SterNiX> amerllica♪ pastebin.com
<SterNiX> amerllica♪ mishe ino berizi to pastebin.com
<SterNiX> bad linekho bedi
<SterNiX> chon alan nemitnam tashkhis bedam
<SterNiX> amerllica♪ hasi/!!
<amerllica> are SterNiX
<amerllica> vali kami hangam SterNiX
<SterNiX> amerllica♪ bezan sudo ifconfig down
<SterNiX> bad sudo dhclient eth0
<SterNiX> amerllica♪ bezan sudo ifconfig eth0 down ****
<SterNiX> ino bezan
<SterNiX> badesham dhclient eth0
<SterNiX> bad bezan ifconfig eth0
<SterNiX> ipsho behem bede
<SterNiX> bad bezan ping 192.168.1.1
<amerllica> http://pastebin.com/ZriJL4SA     SterNiX
<SterNiX> amerllica♪ ok
<SterNiX> amerllica♪ hasi?!
<amerllica> hamooon ifconfig ro mizanam mige device not found
<SterNiX> amerllica♪ nemikhad kari bokoni
<SterNiX> amerllica♪ bezan ping 192.168.20.254
<amerllica> ok
<MObin> ba salam bebakhshid kesi az modire site khabar nadare?
<amerllica> answer: network is unreachable
<amerllica> SterNiX
<MObin> ?
<MObin> aloo
<MObin> kesi hast?
<MObin> kesi hast?
<MObin> komak mikham
<amerllica> SterNiX chikar konam
<MObin> kesi az modire site khabar dare?
<idin_shafei_nia> MObin, modire site ro chikar dariii ??
<SterNiX> amerllica♪
<SterNiX> bezan sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<MObin> site ro update nemikone to forme tamasam paygam gozashtam nadid
<SterNiX> sudo dhclient eth0
<MObin> forum kharab shode emaile faal sazish ersal nemishe
<idin_shafei_nia> MObin, ta ooonja ke midoonam ye modate usere jadid nemigire site !!!!
<MObin> ahan
<MObin> pas
<MObin> chera safheye avval site hamon ubuntu 11.4 monde?
<SterNiX> user haye ghadimi troll kardan ziaydi:D
<amerllica> payam omad ke wire connection established SterNiX
<MObin> troll chie?
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, to ke nisti wali bozorgtarin trolli :D
<SterNiX> amerllica♪ hala bezan ping yahoo.com
<idin_shafei_nia> MObin, sareshoon sholooghe !!! gharar bood update she page awal wali nashode hanooz
<SterNiX> MObin♪ en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)
<MObin> mersi az hame
<amerllica> ok dorost shod SterNiX
<SterNiX> alan kar kard dige amerllica ?!
<amerllica> ok dorost shod idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> ok amerllica ye donate ejbari bokon ;)
<amerllica> be shabake vasl shod SterNiX
<amerllica> yani chi ini ke gofti SterNiX
<amerllica> ?
<amerllica> ?SterNiX
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ ye tozih bede in donation ejbariyo please
<SterNiX> man beram kaftar hava konam
<SterNiX> :D
<SterNiX> brb
<Mobin> donatoin yani donate yani komak
<amerllica> idin_shafei_nia♪ in donate ejbari yani chi?
<Mobin> idin yani chi
<Mobin> ?
<Mobin> in ejbarisho dige nemidonam
<Mobin> ajab
<idin_shafei_nia> amerllica, yaaani donate dige :D
<idin_shafei_nia> amerllica & Mobin be FSUG bayad donate konid
<Mobin> be ki donate konim
<Mobin> ?
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, be FSUG
<Mobin> FSUG Kie?
<Mobin> alan be ki donate konam va cheghadr?
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, fsug kase khasi nist fsug=Free Software Users Group
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, harchi karamete
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, harchi dastet az jibet darovord :D
<idin_shafei_nia> amerllica, donate yadet nare
<Mobin> address bede
<idin_shafei_nia> fsug.ir
<Mobin> sabr kon
<Mobin> in male narmafzar haye matn baze?
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, are dige pas mikhay be dictatoraaa donate koni ??? nakone toam enhesar gari ?
<Mobin> to sitesh harfi az donate nazade taze tarahi sitesham kheyli bade
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, be sahebesh begoo be man che !!!
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, begard donatesho peyda mikoni
<amerllica> idin_shafei_nia
<amerllica> ر
<amerllica> ر
<amerllica> ر
<amerllica> idin_shafei_nia
<amerllica> idin_shafei_nia
<amerllica> idin_shafei_nia
<amerllica> donate chie idin_shafei_nia
<amerllica> ?
<idin_shafei_nia> amerllica, yaaani harchi karamete komak koni , dasteto mikoni too jibet harchi daroomad be fsug komak mikoni
<idin_shafei_nia> chera esme donate ro ovordam hame gorkhidan :D
<Mobin> nemidonam
<Mobin> akhe in site jaye donate nadare
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, age waghean bekhay donate koni too ye site donbale kalameye "DONATE" nemigardi ;)
<Mobin> admine ubuntu.ir ro shomarasho nadari
<Mobin> ?
<Mobin> belakhare ye shomare hesab ya online pay bayad bashe dige
<Mobin> shomare admine site ro ki dare?
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, na wallaa shomareye admine ubuntu.ir ro nadaram
<Mobin> az ye ki begir
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, bachehaa alan nistan , bezar biaan baad
<Mobin> kesi momkene dashte bashe
<Mobin> ?
<amerllica> idin_shafei_nia man nookaretam
<amerllica> ? idin_shafei_nia
<amerllica> faghat begu chejuri in karo konam
<Mobin> be rahati mitoni donate koni]
<idin_shafei_nia> amerllica, awalan too FSF kasi nokare kasi nist ;) dowoman daghighan mikhay chikar koni ke bet begam chikar koni ???
<Mobin> donate mikhad kone dige
<idin_shafei_nia> bachehaaa age ghasde donate ro dashte bashin chera miporsid koli rah hast waseye donate kardan
<Mobin> to sitesh harfi az donate nazade
<Mobin> he in site ye domaine dige ham dare http://www.ubuntu-ir.org/
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, are mage nemidoonesti ?
<Mobin> na
<idin_shafei_nia> :D
<Mobin> chera 2 ta 1 done base
<Mobin> idin id yahoo to bede add konam
<Mobin> ?
<Mobin> ya gmaileto
<Mobin> ?
<Mobin> misi
<idin_shafei_nia> khahesh
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, inaa site nistan , ina domainan
<idin_shafei_nia> ye hoste ba 2ta domain Mobin
<Mobin> midonam
<Mobin> midonam
<Mobin> idin
<Mobin> migam chera hala 2 ta domain
<Mobin> ?
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, az admin bepors :D awalish in bood ==> ubuntu-ir.org baad shod ubuntu.ir
<Mobin> admin napadid shode
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, miyaaan khob !!! babaaa wasate emtehanaye bachehaaast , man khodamam farda emtehan daram wali mibini ke too irc hastam
<Mobin> manam emtehan daram vali hichi nakhondam
<Mobin> yani admin chizish nashode
<Mobin> ?
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, ey babaaaa che giri dadii be admin :D donate kon adminam bet khodesho neshoon mide
<Mobin> admine ino FSUG yekir
<Mobin> yekie?
<Mobin> sharmande eshtebah typi shod
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, eshkal nadare pish miaad :)) halaa to lazem nist hatman be FSUG.ir donate koni  be lug donate koni ham base
<Mobin> address
<idin_shafei_nia> az kodoom shahri Mobin ?
<Mobin> hnc
<idin_shafei_nia> hnc ke ye chiz dige bood :D
<Mobin> yani chi shahre dige khoon
<Mobin> whois begir az ro ipm mifahmi
<NAFAS> which is different "tool
<Mobin> ipm male itc esfahane vali alan hncam
<Mobin> ajab
<Mobin> parsi beharf nafas
<idin_shafei_nia> hnc daghighan kojast ?? man nashnidam in shahro Mobin ??
<Mobin> HNC = Hashtgerd New City IN Ostane Alborz = shahre jadide hashtgerd kenare karaj
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, ahaaaaaaa begoo hashtgerd ;)
<Mobin> hashtgerd na sharhre jadide hashtgerd ba hashtgerd fargh dare
<Mobin> az koja hashtgerdo mishnasi
<Mobin> ?
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, jaryanaa dashtam :D
<Mobin> alan kojaee
<Mobin> ?
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, mage oonja nist ke hamash company dare ???
<Mobin> are
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, ok :D didi ke mishnasam ;)
<Mobin> kodom shahr zendegi mikoni
<Mobin> ?
<idin_shafei_nia> ahwaz Mobin
<Mobin> oh dore be ma
<amerllica> idin_shafei_nia salam dobaare, FSF chie? baba manzuram ineke vaase tashakor mikham pool bedam be shoma, chetori bayad behetoon bedam in pool ro (donate) idin_shafei_nia
<Mobin> ke
<Mobin> be oon site pool midi
<Mobin> be idin pool nemidi
<Mobin> vase inke gostaresh bedan
<Mobin> ok
<Mobin> ?
<idin_shafei_nia> amerllica, awalan be shakhs nemidi !! dowoman bayad khodet bekhay !! sewoman babate tashakor nist
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, are
<Mobin> siteshono
<amerllica> idin_shafei_nia pass baabate chie? idin_shafei_nia
<Mobin> babat  inke siteshono az zamineye faaliateshon gostaresh bedan
<idin_shafei_nia> amerllica, farz kon ye projecti daran FSF baad to komak mikoni ke oon project nakhabe albate age doost dashte bashi
<amerllica> ok
<amerllica> gereftam chi shod idin_shafei_nia
<amerllica> halle idin_shafei_nia
<Mobin> chera enghad migi idin sharifi nia
<Mobin> ?
<Mobin> Ajab
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, wallaaa hamino begoo man faghat goftam ye bar esmamo benewis ke invar beep bezane !! nagoftam ke too ye jomle 3bar esmamo begoo
<Mobin> idin keyli azat khosham omad kheyli ba adabi
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, mage gharare ke kasi ke miad inja bi adab bashe :D
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, nazare lotfete
<Mobin> na
<Mobin> mersi
<shahab> hi any one here
<shahab> i have some question regarding to instal the ubuntu on my laptop
<shahab> anybody can help me to over come the problem
<Mobin> hastam
<Mobin> man
<shahab> mobin jan
<shahab> salam
<shahab> man moshkel daram ba instal ubuntu
<Mobin> che moshkeli dari
<Mobin> ?
<idin_shafei_nia> shahab, moshkeleto begooo age kasi balad bood javab mide
<Mobin> bego hal konam
<shahab> vaghty instal mikonam ro win akharesh migeh atterbute moshkel dareh
<idin_shafei_nia> shahab, doooste aziz inja chat room nist
<shahab> ya vaghty ke seperate instal mikonam migeh cd shoma moshkel dareh
<shahab> man file ubuntu ro dl kardam
<idin_shafei_nia> shahab, MD5 ro check kardi ?
<shahab> MD5 chi hast?
<Mobin> file ubuntu ro dl kardi te file iso mide writesh kon bad install
<Mobin> kon
<Mobin> idin che kar be MD5 dari
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, azizam age iso ro khoob dl nakone too MD5 moshakhase
<shahab> man iso ro gerftam badesh ba softwear usb on ro ro usb copy kardam
<shahab> ba in hal moshkel daram instal nemisheh
<Mobin> chi mishe error mide chi mishe
<Mobin> age ro cd writesh koni behtare
<Mobin> ?
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, naa farghi nadare
<idin_shafei_nia> ubuntu farghi nadare Mobin
<Mobin> ahan
<Mobin> shahab be rahati install mishe
<idin_shafei_nia> shahab, wasate install error mide ?
<Mobin> ye drive ext4 / dorost kon ye done ext4 /home bad ro / installesh kon
<Mobin> ?
<Mobin> chi shodid
<Mobin> koja raftid
<Mobin> ?
<idin_shafei_nia> shahab
<Mobin> ajab
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, bikhial hatman dc shode ya moshkelesh hal shode dige :D
<Mobin> ahan bashe
<Mobin> man ke dige hamishe irc miam
<Mobin> Che Sokoti
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, chera dige hamishe irc miyay ?
<Mobin> bahale
<Mobin> toam bia
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, bebin esme mano benewis ta baraye man beep bezane ke befahmam msg dadi :P chon hamishe too safheye irc nistam
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, ta hala nayooomadi irc ?
<Mobin> 4 - 5 bar
<Mobin> ghablan to forum boodam
<Mobin> kolan
<Mobin> idmo
<Mobin> faramosh kardan
<Mobin> ke
<Mobin> dige
<Mobin> nemishe ozv shi
<Mobin> tosh
<Mobin> dobare id sakhtam
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, ahaaa pas begoo chera donbale admin migardi :D
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, age moratab biai mibini ke man hamishe hastam
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, bezar bachehaa bian migam beshoon waseye email
<Mobin> mersi ke be ubuntu komak mikokkni
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, be ubuntu komak nemikonam ke :P be opensource awalan dowoman man ke kasi nistam , bedoonam bayad komak konam chon FSF ino mige
<SterNiX> benazaram ubuntu sux
<SterNiX> sakhtarin nasbo ba ubuntu dashtam man:D
<Mobin> ajab
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, :D rafti kaftareto hawa kardio baz ooomadi :D
<SterNiX> are idin_shafei_nia
<Mobin> belakhare bayad be ubuntu ham komak kaaard
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, akhar sar man bayad ye esm waseye in kaftaret bezaram :D
<SterNiX> felan ke kaftare esmesh
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, injaeiim ke dar hade tawanemoon komak konim
<Mobin> ahan
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, kaftare kakol besar :D
<SterNiX> na idin_shafei_nia fagaht kaftar
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, redix chetore ??
<Mobin> redix !!!!!!!!
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, taajob dasht ?
<Mobin> na
<Mobin> ajab
<Mobin> Ajaba
<Mobin> !!!!!!!@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@%%%%%%%%%%
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, spam nasho
<Mobin> ok
<Mobin> chetori esmeto ghermez kardi
<Mobin> ?
<idin_shafei_nia> esme chio ??? Mobin
<Mobin> esmeto
<Mobin> <idin_shafei_nia> ghermeze
<Mobin> dirooz ye alam  barf omad nashest
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, chand waghte linux kar mikoni ? ubuntu dari ?
<SterNiX> Mobin♪ vaghti ke esmeto bege inja ghermez mishe
<SterNiX> brb
<Mobin> kheyli vaghte
<Mobin> are
<Mobin> ubuntu daram
<Mobin> chetor
<Mobin> ?
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, kheyli waght yaani cheghadr ?
<Mobin> 5 sal
<saaber> idin_shafei_nia: 20 sal
<saaber> :D
<idin_shafei_nia> saaber, :D
<idin_shafei_nia> saaber, yaani az awale linux ba hash boodi :D ?
<saaber> idin_shafei_nia: :D az ghablesh hatta
<saaber> idin_shafei_nia: to ghalbam ehsasesh mikardam
<Mobin> ajab
<Mobin> man 5 sale pas aghabam
<idin_shafei_nia> saaber, khoshbehale linus & richard :D
<saaber> avvalin kalamey ke be zaboon avordam GNU boode
<saaber> idin_shafei_nia: kesi chizi nemifahmid!
<idin_shafei_nia> saaber, hey migofti GNU GNU GNU hame fekr kardan dari gerye mikoni :D
<saaber> idin_shafei_nia: lol
<Mobin> idin chand salete?
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, 23
<Mobin> ahan]
<Mobin> ezdevaj kardi
<Mobin> ?
<nafas> bamani?
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan ????
<Mobin> ezdevaj kardi ya bache dari
<Mobin> ?
<idin_shafei_nia> nafas, naaaa sue tafahom pish ooomad
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, are u ok ??? wase chi bayad too in sen ezdevaj konam ???
<Mobin> chon esmal gofte
<Mobin> eslam
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, gharar nist ke harchi eslam bege man begam chashm !!!!!
<Mobin> ahan
<nafas> bash ......kasi too   zaban sar reshte dareh?
<Mobin> man tahe reshte am sare reshte nistam vali bego komaket konam
<nafas> which is different?       tool          boot     who    look
<Mobin> alan chi karesh konam
<Mobin> ?
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, 4gozineii dige
<Mobin> ahan
<Mobin> sabr konid
<saaber> who choon 1 o dare faghat :D
<idin_shafei_nia> saaber, :))
<nafas> bebakhshid!   az nazare tallafoz?
<Mobin> be ehtemale ziad hamon who hastgg
<saaber> do mishe choon too gozineha nist
<idin_shafei_nia> nafas, be nazaram look mishe
<nafas> manam migam who vali bazya migan boot!!!!!!!
<Mobin> boot
<idin_shafei_nia> nafas, javabesho nadari ?
<saaber> boot
<idin_shafei_nia> saaber, :))
<saaber> hmashi hagh ba bazia hast
<saaber> *hamishe
<nafas> na nabeghe age dashtam ke nemiporsidam
<saaber> kash manam nabeghe boodam :((
<idin_shafei_nia> nafas, che rabti dare ??? momkene manam ye soalio javabesho dashte basham wali ellatesho nadooonam miram miporsam
<saaber> which is different?   ubuntu       kubuntu     xubuntu      edubuntu ?
<nafas> man khodam too sampad{tizhooshan}darse mikhoonam pedaram dare dar miad
<saaber> nafas: tizhoosh javabe soal chi mishe?
<vahid> !kubuntu
<lubotu3> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<vahid> !ubuntu
<lubotu3> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<vahid> !xubuntu
<lubotu3> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<vahid> !edubuntu
<lubotu3> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<idin_shafei_nia> vahid, spam shodi :D
<saaber> which is different?   ubuntu       kubuntu     xubuntu      edubuntu
<saaber> :D
<vahid> idin_shafei_nia: daram javabe saaber ro midam
<pj2_> saaber javabesh edubuntu hast
<idin_shafei_nia> vahid, in saaber ro bikhiaal :D emrooz nemidoonam chesh shode :))
<saaber> vahid: javabesh 1 gozine hast faghat, tashrihi nist!
<pj2_> farqe ubuntu o kubuntu o xubuntu mohite desktope defaulteshoone
<saaber> pj2_: shoma sookhti
<nafas> yes d hast javabesh
<idin_shafei_nia> saaber, maaloome ke dige edubuntu dige
<pj2_> edubuntu desktop matrah nist hadaf matrahe
<saaber> pj2_: rast migi haa
<saaber> pj2_: shoma nasookhti
<Mobin> bache ha az lahaz rahatie mize kar kubuntu behtare ya ubuntu?
<Mobin> jaaaavab bedid
<nafas> haaaaaaaaaaa
<Mobin> bache ha az lahaz rahatie mize kar kubuntu behtare ya ubuntu?
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, bastegi be khodet dare
<Mobin> to kodomo mipasandi
<Mobin> ?
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, KDE doost dari ya GNOME
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, jadidan ubuntu unity ro dare ke male khodeshe
<saaber> which is different?   rsm   linus   eric    mahmood
<nafas> fek konam kubuntu
<idin_shafei_nia> saaber, d :)) =)))))))))))))))))))))
<Mobin> az unity khosham nemiyad
<Mobin> salamjavan.net
<Mobin> ozv shid
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, gnome-shell ro mipasandi ?
<Mobin> gnome ro are
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, baste be khodete !! har kasi saligheii dare
<Mobin> az lahaze rahatie kar migam
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, age KDE boro soraghe kubuntu age ham XFCE boro soraghe xubuntu age LXDE boro soraghe lubuntu
<Mobin> vali ubuntu behtare
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, akhe in soalet kheyli kolie , wali xfce ye gnome lighte
<nafas> bikhial which is different ok????????
<idin_shafei_nia> lxde ham speedesh khoobe & desktope khoobie
<Mobin> ahan
<saaber> which is different?   sheep   cow   saaber  none
<saaber> :D
<idin_shafei_nia> saaber, none :)) =))
 * saaber bikhial mishe mire ye chizi bekhore
<nafas> complete the sentences by your ow words"""we need...........water to make hot coffee and tea
<nafas> kasi invara has???????????
<Mobin> man man
<nafas> khob    javabe soalam
<Mobin> alan
<Mobin> befekram
<Mobin> we need clean water to make hot coffee and tea
<Mobin> we need boi water to make hot coffee and tea
<Mobin> we need boil water to make hot coffee and tea
<Mobin> na
<Mobin> we need boil water to make hot coffee and tea
<Mobin> doroste?
<nafas> vali man migam some doroste?
<Mobin> boil yani joshide
<Mobin> ya some ya boil
<Mobin> bastegi be soal dare
<nafas> khob soal ke maloome dige
<Mobin> sabr
<Mobin> avval maghtae tahsili ro bego
<Mobin> to bego
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, che rabti dasht :D be soal javab bede :D fekr konam in male dabirestan boood
<Mobin> ta javabe dorosto behet begam
<nafas> bebakhshid dir javab midam daram ahangaye enrique danlowd mikonam .....aval to bego
<Mobin> chi ro avval man begam
<Mobin> ?
<Mobin> hamon some mishe
<Mobin> age boil to booketon nist
<nafas> boil has     dovom high school dare dige na??
<Mobin> vala man na avvale high school boil ro didam na dovoom
<nafas> mage chandomi?koja dars mikhooni?
<Mobin> 3 vom
<Mobin> hnc dars mikhonam
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin, hey nagoo hnc :D hnc ye chize digast :D
<Mobin> hnc mokhafafe hashtgerd new city hast
<saaber> manam htc dars mikhoonam !
<Mobin> avarin
<idin_shafei_nia> saaber, to be Mobin begoo ke hnc ye chize digast :D
<saaber> Mobin: hnc ye chize digast !
<Mobin> ahan
<nafas> ok!vali book aval &dovom hast hala yeki be mobin khan bege
<Mobin> vali khoob oshkel nadare begam
<saaber> idin_shafei_nia: 1 bar kafie?
<Mobin> ok dige nemigam hnc
<nafas> rasti tarafdar esteghlale?????
<Mobin> man are
<saaber> which is different?
<Mobin> edameye soal
<Mobin> ?
<idin_shafei_nia> saaber, :))
<idin_shafei_nia> saaber, bas kon dige :))
<nafas> eyval manam ba inke girlam asheghe footballo &esteghlalam khobe na?
<saaber> Mobin: edame nadare, tizhooshan e dige
<Mobin> are
<nafas> are dige sampade
<saaber> nafas: سمپاد! اون که سنباده!
<nafas> che rabti dasht????????????????
<saaber> nafas: سوال خوبیه!
<saaber> کی میدونه<
<idin_shafei_nia> saaber, kashki hamoon 20sale pish bet migoftan farghesho :D
<saaber> idin_shafei_nia: GNU GNU GNU ....
<nafas> hala ki tarafdare justin biebere???????????
<idin_shafei_nia> saaber, akheyyy gerye nakon
<idin_shafei_nia> nafas, man esteghlali hastam wali az in pesare motenaferam
<saaber> man sampadi hastam
<Mobin_> sampad chie?
<Mobin_> ajabn
<saaber> Mobin_: ye team e varzeshi hast
<the-light> nafas: mahrud mishnakhti dakhel sampad?
<nafas> سازمان ملی پرورش استعدادهای درخشان
<Mobin_> oh baba estedade derakhshan
<saaber> لو رفتیم!
<idin_shafei_nia> nafas, pas inke migan sampade elmi yaani chi ???????
<nafas> khoda shafat bede saaber
<saaber> آمین
<Mobin_> جبا
<Mobin_> عجبا
 * saaber باز گشنش شد! میره یه چیزی بخوره!
<Mobin_> نفس برو درستو بخون به صابر فکر نکن
<Mobin_> in kie be saber mige goshnash shode?
<saaber> راستـــــــــــــــــی
<saaber> which is different?
<nafas> inke migan sampad elmi doroste &yanni az hame jahat roshd mikone vali pedareto dar miare
<nafas> mobin"saber ye chizish has mage na???????????
<Mobin_> 100%
<Mobin_> harchi to begi man bahat moafegham
<Mobin_> vali age dorost bashe
<nafas> pas tarafdar justin &hosein tohi &arash borhani bash
<Mobin_> i hate justin $ hossein tohi
<nafas> mersi vali arash eshghe
<Mobin_> are
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<Mobin_> * shoma ki hasti
<Mobin_> ?
<nafas> yes you???
<Mobin_> ye me
<Mobin_> yes me
<psycell> salam WhiteCrow1
<WhiteCrow1> psycell, salam , khobi ?
<WhiteCrow1> psycell, janam amri dari ?
<psycell> khobam, WhiteCrow1
<psycell> man psychicist ba mobil am
<WhiteCrow1> ao
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<psycell> :D
<WhiteCrow1> psycell, ba chi omadi ? che client i ?
<psycell> ba AndroIRC
<psycell> aksaran hang mikone, ama hadeaghal log mikone
<WhiteCrow1> hmmmm man ham android daram psycell  ama az yaaic estefade mikonam
<Mobin_> kesi shomareye admine sito nadare be man bede?
<psycell> yaaic log nemikone ya mikone?
<WhiteCrow1> psycell, nemidonam chek neakardam wait
<Mobin_> kesi shomareye admine sito nadare be man bede?
<Mobin_> kesi shomareye admine sito nadare be man bede?
<psycell> shomare yani number ya password?
<Mobin_> shomare mobilesh
<Mobin_> dari
<Mobin_> ?
<psycell> kodoom site?
<Mobin_> ubuntu.ir dige
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin_, inja kasi shomareye mobile admine site ro nemide
<idin_shafei_nia> donbale email bashe
<nafas> salam salam ay bache ha
<SterNiX> man emialesho ham nemidam idin_shafei_nia :D
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, :D
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, enhesar gar :D
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ inja enhesar nist, inja hefze harim shakhsiye ye nafare
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, harime shakhsi chie babaaa !! ye email az usera biad too inboxet mishe harime shakhsi !!!!!
<psycell> salam SterNiX
<SterNiX> pas chi idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> salam psycell
<SterNiX> chetori psycell
<saaber> idin_shafei_nia: bale mishe harime shakhsi :D
<idin_shafei_nia> saaber, to geryato bokon babaaaa
<saaber> GNU GNU GNU ...
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, pas chera mikhasti waseye man ye harime shakhsi dorost koni ?
<psycell> SterNiX, khobam, sepas gozaram
<psycell> SterNiX o to chetori?
<SterNiX> psycell♪ ye kam halam bade
<SterNiX> nemidonam chera
<psycell> are, mifahmam
<Mobin_> bache ba man kari nadarid bye
<idin_shafei_nia> Mobin_, bye
<psycell> ma ham vaght be vaght kheili khob nistim, man hafteye pish taghriban hichchi nakardam, chun mariz o khaste budam
<saaber> which is different?
<psycell> what do you mean, saaber?
<idin_shafei_nia> psycell, hichi babaaa hamash dare aziyat mikone in saaber ;)
<nafas_> mage baz saaber chi goft???
<psycell> idin_shafei_nia, aha :)
<idin_shafei_nia> psycell, in nafas_ bande khoda ye soal porsid in saaber gerefte dast wel ham nemikone
<nafas_> kasy mano adam hesab mikone?????
<saaber> adam chist?
<saaber> ding!
<nafas_> adam lambert hast
<saaber> bacheha man negarane vahid shodam!
<saaber> timeout dad! nakone ettefaghi barash pish oomad!
<nafas_> saaber doahaye manam dige roo you asar nadareh
 * saaber mikhad zang bezane police!
<nafas_> zoodtar please
<saaber> nafas_: shomarash chande?
<psycell> idin_shafei_nia, alan mifahmam, mersi
<nafas_> goftam you sampadi nisti saaber
<saaber> psycell: yani ma nemifahmim! yani in jamate inja nemifahman faghat shoma mifahmi?!!
<saaber> idin_shafei_nia: agha in doosteto nasihat kon
<idin_shafei_nia> saaber, chi shode ??
<saaber> nafas_: to mano too sampad nadidi dalil nemishe ke man naboodam
<psycell> saaber, ma hame chiza ro mifahmam ;)
<saaber> idin_shafei_nia: hey fahmidanesho be rokh mikeshe
<psycell> man*
<idin_shafei_nia> khob bayad bekeshe dige
<nafas_> eyval idin jooooon
<saaber> idin_shafei_nia: GNU GNU GNU ...
<nafas_> gnu gnu chist?
<saaber> ding!
<idin_shafei_nia> nafas_, hichi ye adame looso diidiii ???? daghighan sedgh mikone dar morede saaber
<saaber> loos chist?
<saaber> ding!
<nafas_> ki justino doust dareh rasti man beram sheydaiiro bebinam bad miam narin khob???
<saaber> ding!
<saaber> man 1 sal raftamo bargashtam too in donyaye opensource khabari nashod! davaee! khoonrizi! chizi
<saaber> aslan pooya nist!
<saaber> quit "which is different?"
<nafas_> bikhial nemishi na??
<idin_shafei_nia> nafas_, raftesh dige
<nafas_> na hey miram hey miam
<nafas_> salam man bar gashtam che ghad film bahal bood kasi has ?
<Mobin> dostan ye soal dashtam
<nafas_> bepors
<Mobin> ubuntu ro kenare windows install karde bodam windowsam ro reinstall kardam ino menoye boote ubuntu dige nemiyad che kar konam ke biad?
<nafas_> salam man DRnafiseh{nafas}hastam khobi?
<Mobin> ajab
<Mobin> yeki nemiotni javabe soalamo bede?
<Mobin> hame raftan kaftar bazi
<Mobin> ?
<Mobin> mersi az komaketon vaghean gand zadid
<nafas_> rosha dokhtare ya pesar?
<Mobin> chera gir dadi
<Mobin> nafas javabe soalamo nemidoni
<Mobin> ?
<Rosha> nafas_: دختر
<nafas_> man ba you nistam baROSHAam
<Mobin> midonam
<Mobin> nafas
<Mobin> khodam yaftam mersi az komaket nafas
<vahid> Mobin: bayad bootloader windows ro dastkari koni
<Mobin> chetori vahid
<Mobin> ?
<vahid> Mobin: inja kasi windows balad nist
<the-light> Mobin: ubuntu ro chetori nasb karde budin?
<SterNiX> man baladam
<vahid> the-light: ehsan khobi?
<SterNiX> alanam baze
<SterNiX> na alan zemestone bastamesh
<nafas_> HI ROSHAman raftam sheydaiiro bebinam bargashtam hich kas naboob
<SterNiX> rsham pelastic keshidam
<Mobin> kesi nemitoone javabe mano bede
<Mobin> ?
<the-light> vahid: salam mokhlesam :) shoma khubi?
<Mobin> ubuntu ro kenare windows install karde bodam windowsam ro reinstall kardam ino menoye boote ubuntu dige nemiyad che kar konam ke biad?
<vahid> the-light: kheili mokhlesim :)
<vahid> the-light: arze eradat darim :D
<Mobin> ubuntu ro kenare windows install karde bodam windowsam ro reinstall kardam ino menoye boote ubuntu dige nemiyad che kar konam ke biad?
<Mobin> ubuntu ro kenare windows install karde bodam windowsam ro reinstall kardam ino menoye boote ubuntu dige nemiyad che kar konam ke biad?
<Mobin> ubuntu ro kenare windows install karde bodam windowsam ro reinstall kardam ino menoye boote ubuntu dige nemiyad che kar konam ke biad?
<Mobin> ubuntu ro kenare windows install karde bodam windowsam ro reinstall kardam ino menoye boote ubuntu dige nemiyad che kar konam ke biad?
<the-light> Mobin: flood nakonin!!
<SterNiX> grub ro reconfigure kon
<vahid> SterNiX: IQ mige ubuntu bala nemiyad :D
<the-light> vahid: eradat daram :)
<SterNiX> SterNiX♪ khob khenge ba live cd mioshe reconfigure kard
<Mobin> grub ro to chetori reconfigure konam?
<SterNiX> bad be man migan azad kar nisi chon ke az bsd estefade mikoni
<Mobin> ba live cd chetori in karo konam
<Mobin> ?
<vahid> SterNiX: inja harfe bsd ro bezani khodet midoni haaaa
<Mobin> dava nakonid
<SterNiX> mikham bezanam bebinam chi migin shomaha!!!
<Mobin> chetori ba live cd grub ro reconfigure konam?
<Mobin> chetori ba live cd grub ro reconfigure konam?
<Mobin> chetori ba live cd grub ro reconfigure konam?
<SterNiX> Mobin♪ google kon
<Mobin> vay
<SterNiX> Mobin♪ yebar dige flood koni ignoret mikonam vase hamishe ha
<Mobin> ajab
<Mobin> kesi balad nist
<SterNiX> goftam ke Mobin google kon
<SterNiX> live cd ro bezar tosh
<SterNiX> bad boro to advance
<SterNiX> configure grub dare
<Mobin> configure to install ubuntue?
<SterNiX> boro to advance
<Mobin> advance kojae?
<Mobin> alan ba live cd bala omadam
<Mobin> az koja advanc ro biaram
<Mobin> ?
<SterNiX> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<SterNiX> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<Mobin> <SterNiX> Mersi
<SterNiX> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<SterNiX> Mobin♪
<SterNiX> inam hast
<SterNiX> va np
<Mobin> mersi
<Mobin> dare ok mishe
<SterNiX> ok Mobin
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, mage gharar nabood beriii !! boro dige negaranetamaaaaa
<Mobin> <SterNiX> nashod vali mersi
<nafas>  doostan ye peygham az tarafe girl""""90  ساعت 22:45or10:45یادتون نره
<nafas> BYE
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ in chi goft?
<idin_shafei_nia> ki nafas ??
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, ^
<SterNiX> are idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> walla nafahmidam , fekr konam marboot mishod be 90 chon 90 oon time pakhsh mishe
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX,
<SterNiX> nakone az siyasi bazi maziya bashe idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, nemidooonam manam besh deghat nakardam
<SterNiX> dobare net ghat mishe :(
<idin_shafei_nia> jeddiiiiii ???
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, net ghadr mishe ??
<idin_shafei_nia> ghat *
<SterNiX> are dige ina migan taghalob
<SterNiX> ona migan na
<SterNiX> bad ina migan biyanj
<SterNiX> bad ona migan na
<SterNiX> bad az kharej migan are
<SterNiX> bad dakhel miga are bad migan na
<SterNiX> bad migan khob berin ma havatono darim
<SterNiX> chejori hava darin?!
<SterNiX> migan hichi shoma berin
<SterNiX> age shod ke ma miyam age nashod ke dahaneton safe
<SterNiX> bad ina miran
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, siasi nistam man , nemidooonam
<SterNiX> bad ona nemiyan
<SterNiX> bad ina migan eh khob vase azadi khodeton raftin
<SterNiX> be man che
<SterNiX> bad mishe hamin kaseo hich ash
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, alan dari spam bazi dar miyari ?
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ fosh midama asab nadaram, khaste shodam ba
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, az chi khaste shodiiiiiiii ??? begoo ke baham fosh bedim
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ yesat zer mizadam gosh nemidiadi dige
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, waghean man az siyasat hichi halim nist :(
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, midoonam alan bem migii FU :( pas khodam be khodam migam
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ akharesh be in khatm mishe ke taraf mikhad beon bege man 1200 pole iphone dadam, 2100 poole imac
<SterNiX> on mige man gardanbande talaye zanamo inghadar kharidam
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, iMac key 2100 boode :-O boro balaye 3 toman
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, wali ensafan iMac khorake graphice
<SterNiX> on kochikash idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ on ye zamani bood ke imac ro powerpc bood
<SterNiX> vagarna alan ke hamon cpu ke to ye hp hast to inam hast, fagat zahersh ghasange hamin
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, designesh kee aaaalie wali khob confige iMac & HP ro ba ham test koni mibini ke iMac 4x bishtar kar mikone
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, waseye render fogholadast
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ na etefaghan
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, manam render card mikham :((
<SterNiX> imac hame chiz enhesariyo
<SterNiX> vase hamin tweakesh karde
<SterNiX> vagarna hamash mesle hame
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, man ye animation bahash render kardam wallaaa kheyli aali javab dad
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ man eghfalesh kardam
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ omad samte linux:D
<idin_shafei_nia> kio SterNiX :D ?
<SterNiX> agha shojaro
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, :D
<Sourena_> salam be hamegi
<Sourena_> chetori mishe baraye ye APP khas ye SHORTCUT tariif kard ????
<Sourena_> masalan ba zadan "CTRL+J" Jdownloader ejra beshe o ya ba sharayet dige
<Sourena_> kasiiiiii nist ????
<Sourena_> hade aghal begid chetori mishe baraye DESKTOP shortcut kozasht ke vaghti hame APP ha BALA hastan ba zadan oon hame Minimize beshan o desktop payda beshe ?
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, gnome-shell ya unity ?
<Sourena_> idin : UNITY dige
<idin_shafei_nia> too ghesmate settings baadesh keyboards baadesh shortcuts Sourena_
<Sourena_> TANX
<Sourena_> very TANX
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, khahesh
<Sourena_> rasti oon SlideShow Wallpaper ro redif kardam vali AX ha resize mishan
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, hamaro ba gimp ye size bezan
<Sourena_> ok, OON effect haye Transition ro nmishe AVAZ kard faghat Fade out o Fade in mishe
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, chera mishe xmleto eshtebah config kardi
<Sourena_> w8
<Sourena_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/790947/
<Sourena_> ye niga bendaz
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, in xml ro ki newesht ?
<Sourena_> az ye jaeii kesh raftam :D
<Sourena_> hamoon Pish farz khodeshe faghat Timesh Avaz shode ba Directory AX
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, khob aslisham faghat fade dare dige
<Sourena_> idin: manzooram hamin bood dige bara effect haye dige chi benvisam
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, khob man nafahmidam sorry , bebin xml balad bashi dige
<Sourena_> meghsi babat javab hat komake ziyadi kard
<Sourena_> bekhosoos AVALI
<Sourena_> TANX
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, khahesh , xml asoone beshin yadesh begir , sare forsat age toonestam wasaaat yeki minewisam , albate baade emtehaanaaam
<Sourena_> Oh Oh Oh nAgO emtehan ke halam bad mishe manam 19 Exam daram
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, man 9h dige emtehan daram hichi ham nakhoondam
<Sourena_> man ye Project ham bas redif migardam 6 nomre onam hich kari nakardam
<Sourena_> damet garm man beram Soal payda konam :D
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, soale chi
<idin_shafei_nia> ?
<Sourena_> Soale UBUNTU ei :D , rasti dostan kasi To zamine ADABIYAT Dasti dar karvan adab o farhang nadare ??? :O
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, inja be nazaeret mitooi javab begiri ???
<Sourena_> Ro keyboard ye "SLEEP key" daram TO Win ghablan Stand by miraft to UBUNTU mizanam ye chiz to hamin maye ha mire vali vase bala Avordan majboor misham RESET bezanam !
<Sourena_> :)) goftam shayad be toor ettefaghi kasi chizi bedoone :D
<Sourena_> ya hade aghal jaeii beshnase
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, bayad bere too suspend , doroste ??
<Sourena_> doroste vali kollan system hang mishe engar hich joori ham bala nmiyad khode Suspend ham hamintor mikone az GUI ke miram
<idin_shafei_nia> dige az pcit nist az ubuntue Sourena_
<Sourena_> OK
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, inam rahe hal dare wali focus nadaram sorry
<Sourena_> dont worry
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, google kon
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, too anjoman ham bood , search kon anjomano
<Sourena_> OK
<Sourena_> in Gnome 3 chera Ro UBUNTU nasb kardam GHAT zad kollan hame chizash ro nasbidam az Synaptic vali bazam ba Gnome login misham Graphic kollan beham mirize o hame chiz ghati mishe hatta Time ro ham nmishe khob did o khond !!!!!
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, ATI dari dorsote ????
<Sourena_> are
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, :) inam rah dare :D farda biaa bet begam :D ye rooz ba unity kar kon ta farda bebinim chi mishe ;)
<Sourena_> na ettefaghan man ba UNITY moshkel nadaram Esmesham ghashange :x
<Sourena_> rasti chera hame az in Unity irad migiran ???? mage che moshkeli dare
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, pas halle ba hamoon unity kar kon ;) unity ham hamoon gnome ;)
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, khob moshkel dare dige
<Sourena_> bazi vaghta ghat mizane o beham mirize vali bazam farghi ba Gnome man toosh nadidam
<Sourena_> APP haye Gnome Base Gnome
<Sourena_> vali Gnome khoshkel tare
<idin_shafei_nia> che arz konam walla in salighast Sourena_
<Sourena_> rasti che khabar az Bache haye Blender ?? paydashoon nakardi ??
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-03
<nafas> HI!bacheha ye soal dar mored zist daram kasi mitooneh javab bede???
<nafas> che chizi baes mishe adadm hes booyaiish ro az dast bede?
<the-light> ping btavakkoli
<emad_>  سلام
<emad_> من یه برنامه تو ویندوز نوشتم وحالا می خوام اونو تو ابونتو اجراش کنم
<emad_> از wine استفاده کردم
<emad_> ولی اجرا نمی شه
<emad_> کسی هست که با wine کار کرده باشه؟
<emad_> ؟
<emad_> ؟
<emad_> ؟
<Omid> salaam
<SterNiX> emad_♪ barname ro bache zaboni neveshti
<SterNiX> emad_♪ chere ejra nemishe
<Omid> bache ha
<Omid> dictionary to terminal soragh nadarid?
<Omid> man age bakham khorojie goldendict ro berizam to ye file chekar konam?
<SterNiX> Omid♪ goldendict to terminal khoroji mide?
<Omid> SterNiX, fekr nemikonam
<SterNiX> export nadare
<SterNiX> bebin besorate xml export kon
<Omid> SterNiX, akhe ye tedade ziadi kalame hast ke mikham tarjomesho behem bede
<Omid> tarjome matn nadare?
<SterNiX> Omid♪ khob bebin az terminal vorodi mige Omid ?
<SterNiX> to man bayad neveshte bashe
<SterNiX> onaro bkhon
<Omid> SterNiX, nanevehste bud
<SterNiX> syad betoni vorodi bedi to terminal va betoni no khorojisho taeen koni
<SterNiX> bad on chiza ro ke mikhay bereizi to ye file matni
<SterNiX> bad hamasho behehs bedi
<SterNiX> Omid♪ man page to internet nadare?
<Omid> SterNiX, google translate fekr konam karamo rah mindaze
<Omid> SterNiX, behesh fekr nakarde budam :D
<btavakkoli> the-light, pong
<the-light> btavakkoli: /msg?
<Omid> age ba wget bekham axhaye site ro nagire
<Omid> chekar konam?
<Omid> mikham ax , swf o... ro nagire
<SterNiX> Omid♪ http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/09/the-ultimate-wget-download-guide-with-15-awesome-examples/
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, sitehaat ham mesle khodet geekan :P baad begoo be man nagoo
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ man tanha chiz ke nistam hamin geek hast
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ az lxsameer beoprs mano dide behet mige chiya:D
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, halaaa bezar biaad azesh miporsam :D
<Omid> in firefox chera hey hang mikone to ubuntu?
<Omid> ghatie haaaa
<idin_shafei_nia> Omid, bekhatere flash hast , bayad processe plugin-contain ro kill koni
<idin_shafei_nia> Omid, too site haye ke flash daran injoorie
<Omid> idin_shafei_nia, in kolan moshkel dare, in site alan flash ham nadare
<Omid> hamun linki ke SterNiX  dad
<idin_shafei_nia> Omid, chon in plugine hastesh !! wa dare kar mikone & rameto & cpu to mikhore
<idin_shafei_nia> too terminal bezan top Omid baadesh PIDe plugin-contain ro kill kon
<Omid> idin_shafei_nia, ay to ruhesh
<Omid> :D
<Omid> idin_shafei_nia, dastet dard nakone, ye nafasi alan mitunam bekesham
<idin_shafei_nia> Omid, khahesh mikonam , mitooni too applicationaye FF flash ro always ask koni ke rahat tar shi :D
<h2010n> شما ها خجالت نمی کشید وسط امتحانا اومدید  اینجا؟
<idin_shafei_nia> h2010n, dorost sohbat kon
<h2010n> راست می گم خوب.
<h2010n> تو درس نداری؟
<idin_shafei_nia> h2010n, khodet chera oomadi ?? to chera khejalat nemikeshi ?
<h2010n> یا الان آقا دکتر شدی از وقتی ندیدمت؟!
<h2010n> idin_shafei_nia من درسام رو خوندم(دروغ ۱۳ آوریل!)
<idin_shafei_nia> h2010n, pas khejalat bekesh
<h2010n> من معتاد نیستم چیزی بکشم!
<h2010n> نقاش هم نیستم!
<h2010n> تو جمع ما اوبونتویی ها فقط dark-sun درس خونه!
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, ^
<h2010n> خوب من باید برم درس بخونم
<h2010n> بای بای
<h2010n> :)
<jeus> salam bache ha
<idin_shafei_nia> jeus, salam
<jeus> idin_shafei_nia, salam
<jeus> fzerorubigd, salam forood jan
<jeus> dostan kasi midone chetor mishe ssh server roo rah andakht
<jeus> akhe man search kardam yeki mige sshd yeki openssh yeki mige pish farz nasbe
<fzerorubigd> jeus: salam
<jeus> kasi tutorial  nadare
<fzerorubigd> jeus: openshh bayad nasb bashe, sshd jozv openssh hast
<fzerorubigd> jeus: bazi distro ha pish farz nasb daran, khososan noskhehaye server
<jeus> fzerorubigd, man to /etc/init.d/raftam vali sshd roo natonesta start konam
<fzerorubigd> jeus: che distroii?
<jeus> ye site bede ke mokhtasar va mofid tozih dade bashe
<jeus> ubuntu 11.10
<jeus> fzerorubigd, harja site haroo didam tozih dade ke chetor client rah bendazi
<fzerorubigd> jeus: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Secure_Shell
<fzerorubigd> jeus: faghat nasbesh dige bastegi dare be distroye khodet
<jeus> okey nasbesh okeye
<fzerorubigd> jeus: va iinke to arch to /etc/rc.d daemon mizare, to debian base haa /etc/init.d
<jeus> ok
<jeus> damet garm fzerorubigd
<jeus> hala man say mikonam rash bendazam
<Sourena_> salam , dostan chetori mishe kol ye Site ro Download kard ??? mesle APP WebZip
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, ba wget
<Sourena_> man ino zadam "~$wget http://www.Example.com" vali faghat index ro gereft
<idin_shafei_nia> w8 Sourena_
<Sourena_> ok
<idin_shafei_nia> Sourena_, az wget -r estefade kon
<Sourena_> ok
<Sourena_> kolle link haeii ke dare ro Down mikone dieg
<Sourena_> pic haro chetor ???
<idin_shafei_nia> wget --help ro bezan beshin bekhoon
<Sourena_> ok tanx
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun, salaaaam , chetori ??? aghaaa to slackware 13.37 ro gerefti ???
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia♪ na'! ki slak kar mikone?
<dark-sun> :D
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun, chera bade mage ???? :D
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia♪ needunam!
<dark-sun> :D
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun, harfet boo dar bood :P yaaani chi akhe ??? mano roshan kon :D
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia♪ G khordam! velam kon :D
<mohi> gand be in internet :(
<idin_shafei_nia> mohi, mowafegham :(
<mohi> :(
<mohi> ubuntulog:
<mohi> !
<mohi> !hi
<idin_shafei_nia> hi
<mohi> shab khosh
<mohi> !lubotu3
<mohi> wb Rosha
<Rosha> mohi: mokhlesam
<Rosha> mohi: bargashtam roo kubi
<Rosha> mohi: dualboot ba debian
<Rosha> :D
<mohi> Rosha: bazgashte hame be sooye oost :))
<Rosha> zendegi sade mishavad :D
<mohi> haha
<Rosha> mohi: bazgashte hame be sooye KDE e
<mohi> ;-)
<mohi> sure
<mohi> شنیدی گنوم ۳ ترکونده! کلی تغییرات مهم داره
<Rosha> are kheili :D
<idin_shafei_nia> Rosha, salaaam , aghaaa ye soal !!! KDE chi dare ??? nemidooonam chera hich vaght natoonestam bahash kenar biam
<mohi> چند تا تصویر پشت زمینه باحال و آیکن ست جدید
<Rosha> az teame gnome baeed bood
<mohi> همین!
<mohi> :D
<jeus> bache ha hharf az gnome 3 shode
<Rosha> mohi: vali unity be nazare man khosh dast tare
<jeus> mohi, link bede bekhoonim
<Rosha> mohi: harchand jofteshoon jolo kde jojan :D
<mohi> Rosha: ;-)
<Rosha> idin_shafei_nia: janam ? :D
<mohi> jeus: kolan gnome ke link nemikhad! har version k jolo mire joz themesh chize khasish avaz nemishe :P
<idin_shafei_nia> Rosha, man gnome-shell ro tarjih midam be KDE !! KDE bahale wali na dige enghade ke migid
<jeus> mohi, hamin taaajooob kardam
<Rosha> idin_shafei_nia: bayad bash kar koni
<Rosha> be jor@ migam customization e KDE 100 barabare Gnome Shelle
<jeus> bebin hich mohit gerafiki baray netowrk master ha va developer ha behtar az graphical null nisrt
<idin_shafei_nia> Rosha, kheyli bahash kar kardam wali baz bargashtam sare hamoon Gnome-shell
<mohi> jeus: :P
<Rosha> idin_shafei_nia: az nazare man gnome shell hanooz karbordi nist
<idin_shafei_nia> Rosha, faghat Customization ??? akhe Stable nist (( albate baade 4.7 kheyli aaali shode ))
<Rosha> kheili naghesi dare
<jeus> KDE mesl savar shodan be ye bogati ba motor peykane (oonam sakht iran )
<Rosha> idin_shafei_nia: stable ?
<Rosha> idin_shafei_nia: man bad az 4.5 dige crash nadidam
<jeus> Rosha, khodaee nadidi ?
<Rosha> idin_shafei_nia: in harfaye gnome karaye tasobi mese everplays e ke vase takhribe KDE mizanan :D
<Rosha> jeus: Na !
<Rosha> mohi: to didi ? :D
<idin_shafei_nia> Rosha, wallaa ghablan ke kar mikardam kheyli crash mikard , ye moshkele asasi ke man bahash daram ine ke man aslan systemo khamoosh nemikonam speedesh wahshatnak miaad paeen
<jeus> Rosha, jan age moshkeli nadashti bahash ye kam tabligh kon
<Rosha> idin_shafei_nia: man alan roo PC debian daram uptime alan roo 9 rooze
<mohi> Rosha: man modathast ke in chiza ro nadaram. too kde faghat gahi FF crash mikone ;-)
<Rosha> ba KDE 4.6.5
<jeus> chon man be shakhse ba inke mohit graphical roo kolan ziyad nemipasandam ama az in narahatam ke kheyli ha etemadeshoono nesbat be KDE az dast dadan
<Rosha> mohi: man inghadr ke iceweasel roo debian baram crash mikone firefox nemikone :D
<idin_shafei_nia> Rosha, man hichwaght natoonestam uptome bishtare 3rooz bahash dashte basham wali alan gnome-shell ro bahash uptime balaeii daram bedoone ofte soraat
<idin_shafei_nia> uptime *
<everplays> KDE = Kiloi Desktop Environment
<idin_shafei_nia> everplays, :D mowafegham :D
<Rosha> everplays: pinget nakardam ke biay harf bezani :D
<Rosha> everplays: boro be karet beres
 * mohi pinches everplays :D
<jeus> Rosha, agar vaghean khobe va razi hasti sayet bar in bashe ke etebar va etemed az dast rafte KDE roo bargardooni
<jeus> be andaze khodet
 * everplays retreats
<everplays> :D
<jeus> bache ha hame azadan Desktop mored alaghashoon rooo tabligh konan
<jeus> manam migam faghat UNITY . king of the desktop environment (nakhand bache ..... ba to ham boodam )
<mohi> :D
<jeus> :D
<Rosha> jeus: Unity vase desktop boodan hanooz zoode esme desktop roosh bezarim
<jeus> Rosha, ziyad ham eftezah nist
<jeus> :D
<Rosha> jeus: ziadam aali nist
<jeus> vali stablity khooobi dare
<jeus> bebin eftezah hast vali na ziyad
<fzerorubigd> jeus: Rosha faghat DWM :))
<fzerorubigd> Rosha: salam graphist :D
<Rosha> fzerorubigd: :D
<Rosha> fzerorubigd: kooft
<jeus> DWM dige chiye fzerorubigd
<fzerorubigd> jeus: hichi :) alan 3 -4 mahe desktop mane !
<Rosha> jeus: ye environmenti ke faghat 4 ta khate ! :D
<Rosha> jeus: hich shebahati be desktop nadare :D
<Rosha> mage na fzerorubigd ? :D
<fzerorubigd> Rosha: na baba ! bishtare :) nazdike 3000 khate :))
<jeus> fzerorubigd, chetore kolan age khobe berim tarafesh
<fzerorubigd> jeus: :)
<jeus> mashin hesab doran daneshjooe manam nazdik 3000 khat bood
<fzerorubigd> jeus: jedan hamin ghadr code dare :D
<Rosha> jeus: tafavotesh ba gnome mese tafavote 3pache ba pride e ! hala ba KDE khodet hesab kon cheghadr tafavot dare :D
<jeus> :D are taze jamam mikard
<fzerorubigd> Rosha: KDE ke bayad biad booooogh bezane!
<Rosha> fzerorubigd: bashe, age be boogh zadane KDE boogh mizane :D
<Rosha> fzerorubigd: akhe oon boogham nemizane :D
<fzerorubigd> Rosha: oon bogh nadare :D
<fzerorubigd> Rosha: avazesh non migire sobha
<Rosha> fzerorubigd: migam ke ! boogh ham nadare :D
<jeus> bache ha key  mishe ye mohet khafan dashte bashim be zibayiye KDE be stable Gnome be sorat Unity va be tedad code hay DWM
<jeus> :D
<jeus> akhari mahz shokhi bood
<Rosha> mohi: pulse audio ba kde 4.7.2 kheili moshkel dasht ! roo 4.7.4 kheili khoob dare kar mikone
<mohi> Rosha: vase man kolan moshkeli nadashte
<dark-sun> mohi♪ how are you? :)
<jeus> fzerorubigd, forood az koja mitonam befahman porthay ssh roo bastan ya na ?
<fzerorubigd> jeus: post ha baze, handshake ro bastan
<fzerorubigd> port*
<fzerorubigd> jeus: ssh mitone ro har porty bashe
<jeus> fzerorubigd, handshake yani che ?
<fzerorubigd> jeus: ssh vaghti mikhad ertebat ro bargharar kone, ye seri etelaat rado badal mikone, ke ona mishe hand shake (dast dadan estelahan) oon etelaat ramz nemishan dar ssh aadi
<jeus> khob yani alan joloye ino gereftan ?
<jeus> fzerorubigd, nemishe karish kard ?
<fzerorubigd> jeus: ye noskheye patch shode hast
<fzerorubigd> jeus: bayad dar har do taraf bashe ham client ham server
<fzerorubigd> jeus: http://nihilex.com/obfuscated-openssh
<jeus> fzerorubigd, yani alan iran inaroo baste baeed bayad az in noskhe patch shode estefade kard ?
<everplays> oon ahmaghi ke be ina deep packet inspection foorookhte ro bayad halesh ro gereft
<fzerorubigd> jeus: iin ye raheshe
<fzerorubigd> everplays: :)
<jeus> fzerorubigd, alan kol iran ba hamin moshkel movajehan ?
<fzerorubigd> jeus: ta jaii ke man midonam are
<jeus> akhe ta 2 -4 rooz piash man moshkeli nadashtam , yani taze giha inkaroo kardan ?
<jeus> fzerorubigd, in mamlekat be koja mikhad berese ? maloom hast ?
<fzerorubigd> jeus: az man miporsi?? :D
<dark-sun> jeus♪ be emam zaman :)
 * everplays takbir
<jeus> fzerorubigd, dark-sun be khoda khaste shodim dige
<jeus> fzerorubigd, dark-sun maskharasho dar ovordan dige
<everplays> ba nazaram in mardom bishtar az ina bekeshan, hanooz basteshoon nist
<dark-sun> jeus♪ khoda ghovat, andaki sabr sahar nazdik ast ;)
<jeus> fzerorubigd, dark-sun khoda az dahanet beshnave
<jeus> everplays, vaghean haghemoone
<fzerorubigd> everplays: dude, vase pager, yeki az iin jingolakaye elastik mese google bezaram khobe ya bayad hatman vorodi begire ke bepare safhe filan?
<everplays> fzerorubigd, jingoolakaye chi dude?
<fzerorubigd> everplays: pager,
<fzerorubigd> everplays: mese google
<jeus> :((((((
<fzerorubigd> everplays: search
<everplays> fzerorubigd, motevajeh nashodam dude, load shodanesho migi ya rikht-e paging ro?
<fzerorubigd> everplays: rikhte paging
<fzerorubigd> everplays: iini ke shoma darid jaye adad dare
<fzerorubigd> everplays: man migam faghat link bashe moshkelie? age are ke dast bekar besham :D
<everplays> fzerorubigd, etefaghan man shak daram kasi az oon adad-e estefade kone
<everplays> lol
<everplays> fzerorubigd, rahat az paging style-e bootstrap mitooni estefade koni dude
<fzerorubigd> everplays: hamono mikham var daram
<everplays> fzerorubigd, rasti menu-e too IE ye fix-e maskhare mikhad (bug-e too layout-e rtl-e) ba js, yadam bendaz beresoonamesh behet
<fzerorubigd> everplays: faghat goftam nakonam inkaro bad dobare az aval majbor shaam bezanam
<fzerorubigd> everplays: ok, akhe daram ba less ham daresh miaram :D takmil beshe git ro update mikonam
<everplays> na dude, omran kasi be in chiza gir nade ke chera intorie, in paging-e ham ke mibini amade male khode extjs-e
<everplays> har chi amade bashe estefade mikonim
<everplays> lol
<everplays> fzerorubigd, uhum, vali in menu-e ro omran nashe ba css-e tanha too IE radif kard, ye bug-e kheyli kheyli maskhare too rtl dare
<everplays> nemitoone width ro dorost hesab kone
<everplays> menu ro be ham mirize
<everplays> ye js-e fesgheli neveshtam ke komakesh kone width ro hesab kone
<everplays> lol
<fzerorubigd> everplays: :)
<everplays> fzerorubigd, man beram bekhabam dude
<everplays> shab khosh
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-04
<h2010n> Salam
<h2010n> kasi hast?
<h2010n> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,28747.msg196553.html#new
<amin`> salam aghayooon
<amin`> khanoma
<amin`> khob hastid
<amin`> man mekham bedonam kesi inja fluxbox estefadeh kardeh
<amin`> is there anyway to increase the height of workspace bar?
<javad85> salam be hamegi
<javad85> agha chejoori mishe too kubuntu did ke narmafzari ke gozashtim vase nasb cheghad moonde tamoo she?
<zh> salam
<zh> in jomle yani chi daghighan
<zh> A 100-line sample of code you have written in any language. Explain in one paragraph why you chose this code. Please do not include more than 100 lines.
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX,
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, salam , to ba android kar kardi ?
<SterNiX> ma idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> yeki dobar ba galaxy tab dostam kar kardam faghat hamin idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, yeki miporse drivere andriod ro chejoori roo ubuntu nasb konam , besh begam biad inja ?
<SterNiX> na idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, :D bashe
<SterNiX> behesho bego bere google
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, google karde mige tahrimim :-??
<SterNiX> bego ba tor bere
<SterNiX> va bego khob malom ke tarhrimim
<SterNiX> fagaht facebook inaro baz mikonan
<SterNiX> bad az onvar migan ke agha in a befeke ma hastan, az google badam miyad
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ code.google.com bastas, va hamchenin sourceforge
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, inam bastast http://developer.android.com
<SterNiX> inam vase google hast dige idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, are midoonam khastam begam ke inam bastast :D
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: dakhel forum barnamenevis fekr konam 1ja upload kardan sdk o emu e android ro
<the-light> age nabud begard tu 1 weblog ham didam
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, merci alan besh migam
<SterNiX> psydroid♪ hi you there?
<psydroid> hi SterNiX, I am
<psydroid> one hour later, however
<h2010n> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,28747.msg196552.html#msg196552
<h2010n> می تونی بیای؟
<h2010n> psydroi
<psydroid> salam h2010n
<h2010n> سلام نگفتی می تونی بیای یا نه؟
<psydroid> man bad az nahar bar migardam
<psydroid> bbs
<h2010n> می تونی؟
<h2010n> سلام RoozbehOnline
<h2010n> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,28747.msg196552.html#msg196552
<h2010n> ‏‫می تونی بیای؟
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, mitooni sherkat koni ?? ^
<SterNiX> to chi sherkat konam idin_shafei_nia ?!
<SterNiX> h2010n♪ ?!
<SterNiX> psydroid♪ you should also start reading the works of jamal zadeh,
<SterNiX> hes my new hero:D
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, age sherkat mikoni manam miyam
<psydroid> SterNiX, I will note his name down, thanks :D
<h2010n> خوابه!
<h2010n> خودم تو چت خصوصی بهش گفتم جواب نداد!
<idin_shafei_nia> h2010n, nabayad pm bedi be kasi !!! mage inke beshnasetet !!
<psydroid> hi idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> psydroid, hi
<h2010n> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,28747.msg196552.html#msg196552   SterNiX
<h2010n> ‏‫می تونی بیای؟
<SterNiX> didiam h2010n
<idin_shafei_nia> h2010n, ye bar besh goftam dige , SterNiX felan busye
<SterNiX> koja hsat ke biyam h2010n
<h2010n> IRC
<h2010n> ؟
<h2010n> زمان:چهارشنبه ۲۱ دی ماه ساعت ۲۰ تا ۲۱
<h2010n> در آی آر سی
<h2010n> ؟
<h2010n> دارک سان رو دیدی بهش بگو
<h2010n> می تونی بیای؟
<h2010n> ؟
<SterNiX> man ubuntu kar nistam, ziyad farghi vasam nadare
<h2010n> می تونی یا نه؟
<h2010n> اوبونتو کار نمی خواد باشی لینوکسی باشی کافیه!
<h2010n> من الام مینت کار هستم!
<h2010n> نمی خوای که شق القمر کنی !
<h2010n> میای یا نه؟
<SterNiX> mint az ubuntu derived shode
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, ^
<SterNiX> nemidonam malom nist
<h2010n> خوب
<h2010n> هر وقت معلوم شد واسم تو انجمن پ.خ بزن
<h2010n> فعلا!
<SterNiX> peh khe chiye
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, peh khe ==> peygham khosooosi
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ manzoresh az pe khe chi bood
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, ^
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ mmamnon
<SterNiX> khob man ke to anjoman nsitam ke
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, wel kon babaaaaaa , nevermind
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ manzoret wb hasesh?!
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, naaa :D yaaani bikhiyalesh sho ke bekhay pe khe bedi
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: سلام
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: سلام
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: به خدا لن
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: به خدا لنگم / بیا این ssh پچ شده را روی دبیان من نصب کن
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: ?
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: :) خوب اگه خیلی اذیت میکنه، به جای ssh اصلی نصبش کن
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: فقط configure + make + sudo make install
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: دسترسی به سرور ندارم
<lachfome> و نمی تونم بهش کانکت شم
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: فقط ssh اصلی میپره که این مثل اونم کار میکنه
<lachfome> :-(
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: برادر من، باید هم رو سرور نصب باشه هم رو کلاینت
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: سرورش هم باید همین باشه
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: سرور را شما نصب کن
<lachfome> بعدش کلاینت هم که از AUR نصب می کنم
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: چطور وصل شم بهش؟
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: چون اگه اینجوری ssh رو نصب کنم، وقتی خودم با ssh وصلم یه که همه چی میریزه به هم
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: وقتی ssh کار نمی کنه
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: چه طوری باید به سرورم وصل شی
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: کنسول نداری؟ مجازی سازیت چیه؟ اجازه دسترسی بهت نمیدن؟
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: کنسول دارم اما ویندوزی هست با اون وی ام ویر
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: یه راه هست که امکان داره وقتی میخوام دوباره ssh رو راه بندازم کلا همه چی رو قاطی کنه :)
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: اما ویندوز ندارم
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: منم ویندوز ندارم ولی تو ویرچوال نصب کردم
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: می گم از چه شرکتی سرور گرفتی ؟
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: الان از novinvps.org این دهمین شرکتیه که عوض میکنم :))
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: من هم از همون دارم
<lachfome> خیلی توپ هست
<lachfome> آمریکا یا هلند؟
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: آره ۲ ساله کار میکنن ولی یه ۷-۸ ماهی اذیت میکردن دوباره خوب شده -- هلند
<lachfome> من آمریکام
<mrglinux> salam migam ssh ra ghat kardan rahi hast baraye connect shodan behesh?
<anoNxeRo> mrglinux♪ salam
<anoNxeRo> mrglinux♪ ssh ro ghat nakardan, packet ha dast kari shode
<anoNxeRo> mrglinux♪ mitoni bendazi poshte tor ssh ro ya ba proxy vasl shid
<Amin> salam
<anoNxeRo> salam Amin
<Amin> یه سوال داشتم
<mrglinux> anoNxeRo:  hamin karo daram mikonam
<mrglinux> anoNxeRo: javab nadade behem
<mrglinux> anoNxeRo: midoanm kharbesh mikonanand
<anoNxeRo> mrglinux♪ bache ha ke javab dade, barashon
<anoNxeRo> mrglinux♪ az torify engar bayad estefde koni
<mrglinux> anoNxeRo: khob az chi darid estefade mikonid?
<anoNxeRo> mrglinux♪ az tsocks ham hast mitoni
<mrglinux> anoNxeRo:  in ssh ra tuneel mikone ro hhtp?
<anoNxeRo> man az chizi estefade nemikonam mrglinux
<mrglinux> anoNxeRo: man mikhastam toonel ra ke http behem mide ssh ra bednazam rosh
<mrglinux> anoNxeRo:  hala yeki in bache ha ra bego azash beporsam
<Amin> man emrooz dashtam graphic card am ro Update mikardam albate in karo karde boodam :D
<Amin> va az oon rooz be bad hang mikone
<anoNxeRo> mrglinux♪ az elseif bepors
<mrglinux> ok irc id in?
<anoNxeRo> ya az the-light
<mrglinux> ok thanks
<anoNxeRo> salam vahid
<vahid> anoNxeRo: salam aziz
<anoNxeRo> khobi vahid
<vahid> anoNxeRo: mamnoon to khobi?
<anoNxeRo> ehy bad nistam vahid_enhesargar
<anoNxeRo> chandbar bahsidam emrooz vahid
<vahid> anoNxeRo: rajebe chi?
<anoNxeRo> hame chi vahid
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> bache ha man
<Omid> age man age bekham ye shell script benevisam ke chand ta dastor ro movazi ejra kone
<Omid> chejuri bayad benevisam?
<everplays> Omid, az nohup estefade kon
<Omid> thank you
<Omid> everplays, very mich :D
<Omid> man vaghti az wget estefade mikonam ye file robots.txt mide
<Omid> midunid in chie?
<vahid> Omid: man wget
<Omid> vahid, bayad link ha ro be local tabdil konam?
<Omid> vahid, be khatere inke extension file ha rp mahdud kardam intor shod
<vahid> Omid: robots = on/off Specify whether the norobots convention is respected by Wget, "on" by default.
<vahid> Omid: ee "Robot Exclusion", for more details about this.
<Omid> vahid, midunam robots.txt baraye chie
<Omid> vahid, moshkel injast ke chera wget in karo mikone
<vahid> Omid: nemidonam :)
 * idin_shafei_nia mire biroooon
<anoNxeRo> http://www.delorie.com/gnu/docs/wget/wget_41.html
<anoNxeRo> Omid♪ ^
<mehionline> Hi
<anoNxeRo> vahid♪ ino didi? http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/top-linux-monitoring-tools.html
<anoNxeRo> hi
<vahid> anoNxeRo: are chetor?
<anoNxeRo> vahid♪ cehra davat miyad kho:/
<anoNxeRo> goftam age nadidi bebini
<anoNxeRo> :s
<vahid> :)
<salehi1> dorood-az nazare barname kodom rabete graphici ghavitare?
<anoNxeRo> salehi1♪ manzoret chiey?
<salehi1> vala dostam mige
<anoNxeRo> alan ham barnamehaye gtk va qt ro gnome kde xfce va lxde ejra mishan
<salehi1> hala shoma farz kon kopete o pidgin
<salehi1> mesal goftama
<anoNxeRo> khob in mesal chi?
<salehi1> hamin dige ke kopete male kde va pidgin male gnom
<salehi1> pidgin ghavi tar az kopete hast
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo, farghe GTK & QT ro mikhad bedoone
<salehi1> az nazare barname injori hesab konid
<anoNxeRo> salehi1♪ on be rabete graphici rabti nadare
<anoNxeRo> be khode barname rabt dare
<salehi1> are
<salehi1> ama khow ye barname male kde hast yeki amle gnom
<anoNxeRo> mishe baham ejrashon kard salehi1
<salehi1> bikhaial agar ke barname ha to mohit haye dige sazgaran hale
<salehi1> mishe ye tozihe kotah dar bare GTK o QT bedin?
<anoNxeRo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GTK%2B
<idin_shafei_nia> salehi1, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qt_%28framework%29
<salehi1> sepas aziz
<anoNxeRo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qt_(framework)
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo, che kariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-05
<Persian> kasi has?
<Persian> salam
<Persian> :|
<amer> salam
<amer> kasi komakam mikoneh
<amer> ?
<amer> vase nasbe linux swap ro primary konam ya logical
<amer> ?
<the-light> amer: az koja mage darin swap misazin?
<the-light> primary nabayad bashe swap
<amer> az rooye win daram partition bandi mikonam
<amer> az rooye win daram partition bandi mikonam the-light
<amer> the-light : aya motmaenni?
<the-light> amer: swap ham mage misaze windows?
<the-light> Bali :)
<the-light> 1 partion ro joda konin badan tu nasbe linux mitunin swap ro azash joda konin
<amer> agar barnaame partition wizard ro dashte bashi hame chiz misaazeh
<amer> mage nemidoonesti?
<amer> the-light
<the-light> ba in barname kar nakardam aslan, raveshe dasti ro tarjih midam
<amer> the-light hame hamino migan , chon aadami zaad vaghti mikhad taghir koneh kami estehkaak neshoon mideh
<amer> the-light barnaame Gparted ham baraaye linux hast ke kheili khafan ham hast daghighan kaaresh hamineh
<amer> agar yek bar baa in narm afzar kar karde bashi lezzate in karo mifahmi va dige az raeshe dastii harfi nemizanithe-light
<the-light> hatman hamintore, dalile aslish fanie :) ba Gparted o KDE partion manager ham kar kardam ;)
<amer> the-light
<amer> khob dalile fanisho begu the-light
<amer> ubuntulog salam
<javad74> salam kasi midoone chejoori kubuntu ro be xubuntu tabdil kard?
<amer> ubuntulog shoma midooni swap bayad primary baashe ya logical?
<amer> mahdy shoma midooni swap bayad primary baashe ya logical?
<amer> shoma midooni swap bayad primary baashe ya logical?   mahdy
<mahdy> amer: mohem nist
<amer> shoma midooni swap bayad primary baashe ya logical?  anoNxeRo
<mahdy> amer: logical hamishe javab mide
<mahdy> amer: لازم هم نیست همه رو های لایت کنی برای جواب گرفتن
<amer> primary mishe daghighan che ettefafghi miofte? mahdy
<mahdy> amer: بپرس اگه کسی دید و دوست داشت جوابتو میده
<the-light> mahdy: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/Installation/Partitioning?highlight=%28partition%29#head-5346e310fc4824143c0457b4283c2d943858cdc0
<the-light> amer: ^^
<the-light> sorry mahdy
<mahdy> the-light: np
<amer> baraaye drive i ke ubuntu ro rush nasb mikonam chetor
<amer> un bayad primary bashe ya logical
<javad74> KHOB hala yeki ham lotf mikone be man javab bede?
<the-light> ino bebin javad74: https://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/01/30/howto-switch-from-ubuntu-to-kubuntu-or-xubuntu-or-edubuntu-or-vice-versa-610-edgy/
<javad74> baz nemishe
<the-light> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop xubuntu-artwork-usplash
<javad74> damet garm in shod ye chizi
<javad74> :D
<the-light> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<javad74> hala in niaz nist vali mamoon
<amer> salam be hamegi
<amer> moshkele ajibi peyda kardam
<amer> ubuntu -e  man ba restart bala nemiyad!!!! chera?!!!!
<amer> mahdy .. shoma javab bede
<mahdy> amer: jayi gir mikone ?
<amer> bebin ghablesh man ba WUBi nasb kardeh budam
<amer> wubio az ruye win7 paakesh karda
<mahdy> Rosha: get the fuck out from this channel , this is ubuntu channel not mushroom ones
<amer> ke kare eshtebahi bood
<mahdy> amer: alan bootloaderet male windowse ya grube ?
<amer> hala ubuntu -e vaghei negashtam
<amer> man ettlai nadaram
<amer> hamin mano azyat mikoneh
<mahdy> amer: ubuntu ro chetori nasb kardi ?
<amer> tuye win7 ba partition wizard 30 G boridam vali bedooneh passvand
<amer> ba cd ubuntu umadam bala
<amer> tklife un 30 G ro moshakhas kardam
<amer> 4 g baraye swap
<amer> 26 g ham braye ubuntu
<amer> hala hal ke nasb tamoom shodeh gofte boro restart kon
<mahdy> khob
<amer> vaghti restart kardam tuye boote laptop ye windows 7 nevshte
<amer> v yek ubuntu
<mahdy> khob
<amer> vali in ubuntu jadide nist,, hamoonie ke ba wubi nasb kardam
<amer> moondam ke chera ubuntu jadidam tuye list neiyad
<amer> hala chetor ubuntu -e ghadimi ro ke ba wubi nasb karde budam a z boote laptop am bardaram
<amer> mahdy
<mahdy> amer: emmm
<mahdy> hi mrglinux
<mrglinux> anoNxeRo: agha on ghaziye ok shod ssham vasl gardid
<mrglinux> mahdy: hi
<amer> mahdy toro khoda javabe mano bedeh
<amer> man montazeram mahdy
<mahdy> amer: wait wait janam
<mahdy> amer: alan in bootloaderi ke aval miad male windowse ya grube ??
<mahdy> amer: oon safhe ke toosh neveshte dare
<Rosha> mahdy: at this moment unfortunatly im using Kubuntu ! shut it up dude :)
<mahdy> amer: male windowse ya ubuntu
<amer> valla hamino nemidoonam vali fekr konam vas wubi baashe
<idin_shafei_nia> amer, az supergrub estefade kon moshkelet hal mishe
<amer> supergrub !!! male ubuntu hast ya win?
<mahdy> Rosha: welcome to ubuntu community
<mahdy> idin_shafei_nia: be zabane piambar harf bezan bash
<amer> idin_shafei_nia , super grub chie?
<idin_shafei_nia> amer, iso dl kon & write kon & boot kon
<amer> ahan
<amer> wait lotfan idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> amer, faghat hawaset bashe ke supergrube 2 ro dl koni chon grube ubuntu grub2e
<amer> ahan
<mahdy> amer: mitooni ba hamoon ubuntu ham boot beshi bad /sys , /dev va /proc ro tooye halate bind mount kooni tooye partitione asli va grub ro tamir koni
<idin_shafei_nia> amer, mahdooodiate hajmi age nadari bet begam ye chiz dige dl koni
<idin_shafei_nia> mahdy, in sakhte wasash age gir kone kasi nist besh komak kone
<mahdy> idin_shafei_nia: nemidoonam super grub cheghadr asoone kar bahash , age midooni rahat tare ke hichi
<Rosha> mahdy: holy shit
<idin_shafei_nia> mahdy, supergrub faghat 2ta enter bayad bezane :D
<amer> bebinid baheha.. boot manager ke umade va beyne win7 va ubu behem pishnahad mide male win7 e
<amer> trick i chizi baladid
<amer> ?
<idin_shafei_nia> amer, alan daghighan bootloadere win ro dari ya grub dari ?
<amer> win7
<amer> idin_shafei_nia : win 7
<idin_shafei_nia> amer, w8 bet link bedam
<amer> ok idin_shafei_nia
<mahdy> amer: age windowset crackie az aval nasbesh kon , bad ubuntu ham dobare nasb kon
<mahdy> amer: درد و خونریزیش کمتره به خدا
<idin_shafei_nia> amer, sorry :D nemishe link dad , aghaaa supergrub ro google kon baad grube 2 ro dl kono boot kon hamin
<amer> ok
<mahdy> idin_shafei_nia: nokte injast ke chera installer grub ro jaygozin nakarde
<amer> hamin karo kardam ta 1 min pish
<idin_shafei_nia> mahdy, chon wubi nasb karde , doroste ?
<amer> moondam ke allan in SG@ ro ke gereftam boot kardam che etefaghi miofteh?
<mahdy> idin_shafei_nia: ghablan az wubi nasb karde bad pak karde az live nasb karde
<idin_shafei_nia> amer, grub ro too sda nasb kardi ya ye partitione dige ?
<idin_shafei_nia> mahdy, ehtemalan too ye partitione dige nasbide
<mahdy> amer: موقع نصب از روی لایو وقتی ازت پرسید بوت لودر رو کجا نصب کنه چی گفتی بهش ؟
<mahdy> idin_shafei_nia: 100%
<amer> grub chie? mahdy
<mahdy> amer: boot loader
<amer> man migam wubi to migi grub? mahdy!!!
<idin_shafei_nia> amer, boot loadere linux grube esmesh , lilo ham hast
<idin_shafei_nia> amer, wubi installere
<amer> ok idin_shafei_nia fahmidam
<mahdy> amer: too hamoon ghesmate partition bandi moghe nasb /dev/sda ro entekhab kardi ya /dev/sda2 masalan ?
<idin_shafei_nia> mahdy, shayad deghat nakare chon installere ubuntu zamane partiotion bandi oon zir soale grubo miporse :D
<mahdy> idin_shafei_nia: are khob , albate default rooye mbr e
<idin_shafei_nia> mahdy, naaa 11:10 ke test kardam roo partiotion bood
<amer> idin_shafei_nia va mahdy pas khub gush konid. boot loadere ubuntu ro tuye drive i ke baraye  ubuntu boride boodam va 25 G bood boridam]
<idin_shafei_nia> mahdy, tahwil begir :D
<idin_shafei_nia> amer, eshtebah kardi
<mahdy> amer: sepeleshk
<amer> in yani dobare
<amer> ok eib nadreh
<mahdy> amer: are , kari nadare ke se soote
<idin_shafei_nia> amer, bayad too mbr ya sda nasb mikardi ke jaygozine boote win beshe
<idin_shafei_nia> amer, hamoon supergrub ro kar kon
<amer> moghe partition bandi chikar konam be nazare shoma idin_shafei_nia va mahdy
<mahdy> amer: گزینه ی ی اول رو انتخاب کن دقیقا
<idin_shafei_nia> amer, nasb nemikhad ke
<mahdy> amer: partition bandit khoob boode
<amer> ok
<mahdy> idin_shafei_nia: بذار نصب کنه ولش کن فعلا
<idin_shafei_nia> mahdy, be nazare man az supergrub estefade kone , age to ino migi bashe
<amer> pass ba SG2 mitunam boot ro avaz konam ya bayad az aval nasb konam idin_shafei_nia ?
<mahdy> idin_shafei_nia: internetesh khoob nist
<idin_shafei_nia> mahdy, supergrub 1mbe !!!!
<mahdy> amer: too hamoon pesare daneshjooye daneshgah esfahani dige ?
<mahdy> idin_shafei_nia: :))
<mahdy> idin_shafei_nia: akhe super dasht be nazar khafan mioomad
<amer> na man arshade hooshe masnoyie tehran mikhunam
<idin_shafei_nia> mahdy, jedi migam , supergrube 1 = 4mb | supergrube 2 = 1,4 mb !!! ba dialup ham mishe dl kard
<idin_shafei_nia> mahdy, monharef :D
<mahdy> amer: kari ke idin_shafei_nia mige doroste , age hosele nadari az aval nasb koni .
<amer> hali bahs nakon idin_shafei_nia DL kardamesh
<idin_shafei_nia> amer, ki bahs kard :D
<idin_shafei_nia> mahdy, chi mige amer ??? :D
<mahdy> idin_shafei_nia: man parsix 700 megi ro ghadima ye bar ba dialup download kardam , yadesh bekheyr :))
<amer> begu... hosele daram. harchizi va tajrobe jadidi ek elme mahdy
<amer> chet zadam idin_shafei_nia va mahdy
<amer> gijjjj shodam
<mahdy> amer: pas boro hamoon dev va sys va proc ro mount kon ke kolli ba tajrobe beshi
<idin_shafei_nia> amer, faghat nasb kardi , hich update , barname hichi narikhti toosh hanooz ???
<amer> man ba'de nasb restart ke kadam dige natunestam bala biaramesh
<amer> idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> amer, boro 2bare waseye nasb ;) faghat be grub deghat kon
<amer> ahan
<amer> khob beyne un hame entekhaab tuye grub kodoom ro entekhaab konam?
<mahdy> amer: اولی
<amer> hamooni ke default hast va ya na SDA ro bezanam ke pas vandeh adadi nadare  idin_shafei_nia
<mahdy> amer: /dev/sda
<amer> ok
<amer> Catcha
<amer> ok Catcha idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> amer, zamane partition bandi oon zir azet miporse grub ro koja berizam , to ya mbr ro entekhab kon ya sda nemidoonam daghighan esmesh chie
<mahdy> amer: joftesh yekie
<amer> ok Catcha mahdy
<amer> ok Catcha idin_shafei_nia
<amer> ok Catcha mahdy
<amer> man dobareh miram vaas nasb
<idin_shafei_nia> mahdy, in catcha chie :-/
<idin_shafei_nia> amer, mowafagh bashi
<mahdy> idin_shafei_nia: shayad manzooresh ine ke gereftam
<amer> bebinam in SG2 daghighan karesh chie? man mahze danesh miporsam idin_shafei_nia
<mahdy> amer: فارسی حرف بزن دوست من
<idin_shafei_nia> amer, sg2 chie ?
<amer> چشم دوست من
<amer> Supergrub2 idin_shafei_nia
<mahdy> idin_shafei_nia: super grub 2 ro mige
<idin_shafei_nia> mahdy, :)) az khodet mokhafaf dorost kard :D
<amer> na az sitesh mikhafaf geretam V
<amer> idin_shafei_nia
<amer> na az sitesh mikhafaf geretam , idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> amer, ba in super grub mitooni grubeto jaygozin koni dige , too partitionhaat migarde & oonaeii ke bootflag darno mige to bayad entekhab koni beyneshoo
<idin_shafei_nia> n
<amer> hala mishe ye tozihi bedid ke asle karesh chie? idin_shafei_nia
<amer> ba'd baraye hamishe hamin juri boot flag e Ubuntu ro default mikoneh ya na har dae bayad bezaarish... mikhaam bedoonam ye trick baraaye bala avordaneh boote gom shodst ya yek alaaje baraye in dard ,, idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> amer, naa dige jaygozin mikone baraye hamishe , albate bastegi be khodet dare ke faghat mikhay boot koni ya mikhay replace koni
<amer> man mikham replace konam ke baraaye hamishe boote ubuntu biad bala ke beyne win7 ya Ubuntu entekhab konam
<amer> v
<amer> idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> amer, khob replace kon !!! waghti boot koni khodet motewajeh mishi daghighan bayad chikar koni
<amer> mituneh in karo koneh ya bayd ke az aval nasb konam
<amer> ok
<amer> catcha
<mahdy> amer: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record
<amer> miram ke emtehan konam
<mahdy> amer: catcha
<amer> thnaks
<amer> yeah
<amer> idin_shafei_nia , so long
<amer> man bayad beram idin_shafei_nia
<amer> man bayad beram mahdy
<amer> mer30 idin_shafei_nia
<idin_shafei_nia> bye
<idin_shafei_nia> amer, khahesh
<amer> mercy mahdy
<mahdy> amer: نه تو رو خدا نرو ما رو تنها نذار
<idin_shafei_nia> mahdy, :))
<idin_shafei_nia> mahdy, catcha
<amer> :)) mahdy
<amer> bye idin_shafei_nia
<amer> bye mahdy
<mahdy> amer: catcha
<idin_shafei_nia> amer, catcha
<amer> shoma chera catcha??
<idin_shafei_nia> amer, chon to catcha
<mahdy> amer: cpatcha , aslan reCaptcha ye google
<amer> man az shoma soal! man catcha....
<idin_shafei_nia> amer, irani hasti ???
<amer> are dada
<amer> idin_shafei_nia
<amer> chetor? idin_shafei_nia
<anoNxeRo> amer♪ swap farghi nadare, vali mamolan mizaran to logical
<mahdy> amer: boro be salamat , daste richard be hamrat
<mahdy> anoNxeRo: bia farda begoo yehoo :)
<idin_shafei_nia> amer, pas chera mesle in kharejakiaa ( aslan manzooram afghania nistaa ) oona miharfi ==> man az shoma catcha , man catcha :D
<idin_shafei_nia> anoNxeRo, msge mano gerefti ???
<mahdy> amer: بیخیال بیا بریم مافیا بازی کنیم\
<amer> catcha yani " i catch your mean"
<amer> ye estelaahe american hast
<amer> idin_shafei_nia
<anoNxeRo> mahdy♪ akhe javabesho dirooz dadamm, ye khorde takhir dasht alan resid
<anoNxeRo> catcha later = badan mibinamt
<mahdy> amer: GTFO
<anoNxeRo> gotcha = oh iget it now
<mahdy> amer: ye estelahe 9gag hast
<idin_shafei_nia> mahdy, WoW .... catcha is american !!!
<amer> ey baba
<amer> gozashtin maro sare karaa
<amer> merc az lotfetoon
<amer> bye
<sadra> salam kast komak kone?
<sadra> salam kasi hast komak kone?
<nafas_> salam ye soal daram??chera bazi adama hese boyaii nadaran????
<SterNiX> nafas_♪ az ye motakhsese E.N.T bepors
<nafas_> akhe moshkele khodame gharare emsal amaml konam vali 50%emkan dare khob sham taze madar zadi ham nist rezayatesh ba khodame amal konam ya na?
<SterNiX> nafas_♪ man na tanha motokhasese E.N.T hastam na asalan azash chizi midonam
<nafas_> mer30 sternix dige kasi nist khabar dashte bashe???
<SterNiX> nafas_♪ khob ba ye doktar mashverat kon
<SterNiX> nafas_♪ biya pm
<nafas_> nafahmidam koja biam rasti az doktor porsidam ke migam 50-50st dige
<SterNiX> nafas_♪ private message
<nafas> nkh halesh khob nist!!!
<SterNiX> salam vahid
<vahid> SterNiX: salam
<nafas> eyval be in site!!!!!rasti bakhte perspolis tabrik be havadarash
<shahab> aha man az koja 11.10 o bekharam ? to karaj jayi mishnasid ?
<SterNiX> shahab♪
<SterNiX> to karaji?
<shahab> are
<SterNiX> biya lug begir shahab
<idin_shafei_nia> shahab, salaaam chetori ?
<shahab> salam khobi idin
<shahab> agha man fardaro vaght daram , chon miram sare kar hamishe dir vaght inmogheha miyam khune
<SterNiX> idin_shafei_nia♪ shahab ro mishnasi?
<shahab> farda mikham harjuriye bekharamesh
<SterNiX> shahab♪ biya farda to lug az bache ha begir
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, Linhoo ro too persian bood dige :D
<shahab> baba man hameja hastam
<shahab> in mohem nist , mohem ine interneta ghate nemishe dl kard:d
<SterNiX> shahab♪ man mishnasamet pas
<shahab> lug meydun azadegane dge ?
<SterNiX> are shahab
<SterNiX> to mano nemishnasi shahab ?!
<shahab> na bekhoda
<SterNiX> vaghean khejalat avare
<shahab> nr toyi ?
<idin_shafei_nia> SterNiX, oomadam karaj bahat gharar mizaram LUG :P
<SterNiX> bashe hatman idin_shafei_nia
<SterNiX> shahab♪ are dige
<shahab> SterNiX biyam az khodet begiram ?
<SterNiX> man 11.04 sho daram engar shahab
<SterNiX> shahab♪ #5hit
<shahab> lol
<shahab> khaste nabashi :D
<shahab> bebin koja mishnasi man beram bekharam ?>
<shahab> man karam gire
<SterNiX> biya behet debian bedam shahab
<SterNiX> farda mitoni biyay lug shahab ?
<SterNiX> to meydan azadegan ham na Linhoo
<SterNiX> to 3ra hastesh
<Linhoo> aha
<Linhoo> are bego miyam farda bikaram :d
<SterNiX> biya to #5hit Linhoo
<SterNiX> the-light♪ as dark-sun khatar nadari?
<Linhoo> alireza talehghani miyad inja hanuz ?
<Linhoo> man shomarasho gom kardam
<the-light> SterNiX: emruz tu gtalk budesh fekr konam, vali bahash sohbat nakardam
<SterNiX> mamnon the-light
<SterNiX> :)
<the-light> :)
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-06
<Mohammad[B]> everplays, ping
<everplays> bah bah haj Mohammad[B] :) chetori haji?
<Mohammad[B]> everplays, salam seyyed
<Mohammad[B]> everplays, merci, khubam, to chetori ? che khabar ?
<everplays> Mohammad[B], badi nist. khodet chetori?
<Mohammad[B]> everplays, khubam, khubam.
<Mohammad[B]> everplays, seyyed dollar dari ?
<everplays> Mohammad[B], are, 1dollar too kifam daram :D albate kifam ro ham gom kardam
<everplays> delet khoshe-a dude
<Mohammad[B]> everplays, paypal, cc, soraq nadari ?
<everplays> na dude
<Mohammad[B]> ok, merci
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: سلام
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: ساکس سرور با چی زدی روی سرور
<fzerorubigd> سلام
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: dante
<lachfome> جواب داد
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: من روی دبیان داشتم
<lachfome> اما روی آرچ نمی دونم چه طوریاست
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: قراره جواب نده؟؟؟ به بهترین وجهی کار میکنه
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: این یارو فایل گانفیگش کجاست
<lachfome> چه طوری ران می شه
<lachfome> ؟
<fzerorubigd> تو آرچ اسمش sockd هست و به صورت daemon میشه اجراش کرد
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: خوب کانفیگش رو چی کار باید کرد
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: /etc/sockd.conf
<lachfome> OK
<fzerorubigd> hamon config ke dari vase debian inja ham ok hastesh
<ali_> salam
<ali_> man ye ubuntu didam,ke vaghti pointer esho mibord bala samte chape  safhe....... barnamehaaye baaz radif  mioomad......goftesh gno e.
<ali_> oon chie?  chetori mishe rikhtesh?
<nafas> salam bacheha :ye soal daram joon har kas doost darin javab bedin!x+y=54  وxy=36    x=.... y=.....
<nafas> vaght nadaram mer30 az in ke abroom raft pas in syte be che dardy mikhore bye bye
<help> salam
<saaber> Guest77203: be rooye mahet
<Guest77203> soal dashtam mishe komak konid? dastorarte backtrack ro az koja mitonam gir biyaram?
<Guest77203> to wiki backtrack raftam gofte ke karte shabake(wireless ) ro poshtibani mikone
<Guest77203> modele kartam ar9285 hastesh
<Guest77203> ama vaghti mizanam iwcongif
<Guest77203> j mide nowirelesse
<Guest77203> kesi hast komak kone?
<Guest77203> kesi nabud komaki be ma kone?
<anoNxeRo> chi Guest77203
<Guest77203> mamnonn misheam age kesi komaki az dastesh barmiyad
<Guest77203> anonexro mishe shoma komak koni
<Guest77203> mamnoon
<anoNxeRo> Guest77203♪ moshkelet chiye?!
<Guest77203> moshkel ke goftam aziz
<Guest77203> to bakctrack moshkel daram
<Guest77203> ba wireless
<anoNxeRo> che moshkeli Guest77203 ?
<Guest77203> to site backtrack zade ke modele kartamo suporet mikone
<Guest77203> ama vaghti dastroe iwconfig ro mizanam mige no wireless
<anoNxeRo> Guest77203♪ chera ba backtrack mikhay kar koni?
<Guest77203> vase hack?cheto mage?
<anoNxeRo> pas boro to net bekhon
<anoNxeRo> chon onja pore
<Guest77203> net koja?
<anoNxeRo> inja channel backtrack nist ke man bekham komaket konam
<anoNxeRo> age ham mikhya ba backtrack kar koni
<anoNxeRo> hade aghal osole kar ba linux ro balad bayad bashi
<Guest77203> doroste aziz midonam  inja male ubuntu hastesh ama shenidam kheyli shabihe hame dastorateh
<Guest77203> khub ye soal dg man ubuntu ro nasb kardam moshkelam ba wireless nadaram
<Guest77203> ama mikhastam bebinam age ro virtualbox nasb konam moshkel pish miyad va3 wireless
<Guest77203> ?
<Guest77203> in yeki u j bedid in ke dg marbut be ubuntu hastesh
<anoNxeRo> Guest77203♪ man ke goftam man soale dar bare BT ro be hich vajh javab nemidam
<anoNxeRo> boro bebin nasb ubuntu to vb chetoriye
<Guest77203> agha damet garm vali asebani nabash,mitonesti komak koni ha,dar har sorat mamnoon ke bazam j dadi
<anoNxeRo> are midonam mitonestam vali nemikonam Guest77203
<Guest77203> dalili dare ke nemigid? laghal begin be kodom site moraje konam
<anoNxeRo> Guest77203♪ google hame chi dare
<anoNxeRo> are Guest77203 dalil dare ke nemigam
<anoNxeRo> 1.kesi ke mikhad az linux vase inkara estefaade kone hich eshkali nadare, vali khodesh bere bekhone to net pore
<anoNxeRo> 2.kesi ke ahsniy ba linux nadare nabayd biyad az BT soal kone inja
<Guest77203> khub mesle haman dg che farghi dare chera azyat mikoni
<anoNxeRo> age mesle haman boro khob to google search kon
<anoNxeRo> age mesle haman chera ubuntu ya mint estefadae nakardi Guest77203
<anoNxeRo> Guest77203♪ #backtrack
<anoNxeRo> boro inja ham soal kon bebin chi behet migan
<Guest77203> khub ubuntu ham dashtam ama chon sorate intenetam kam bud har narmafzari mikhastam begiram bayad koli vaght sarf mishod
<Guest77203> in jayi ke moarefi kardin engilsi bayad soal konam?
<anoNxeRo> are Guest77203 roome asliye BT hast
<Guest77203> aha damet garm khub che kariye man beram az ona beporsam vaghti u inja baladi
<anoNxeRo> http://linuxwireless.org/
<anoNxeRo> http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch13_:_Linux_Wireless_Networking
<anoNxeRo> Guest77203♪ ^
<Guest77203> anoNxeRo kheyli mamnoon
<princef> ‫سلام، سیستم من رم ریدر رو میشناسه اما رم رو مانت نمی کنه. می تونید کمک کنید؟
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-07
<elisa87>  http://labs.stanford.edu/ipad/6b3dd886
<mahdy> RoozbehOnline: RoozbehOnline ?
<RoozbehOnline> mahdy: han
<RoozbehOnline> ?
<mahdy> RoozbehOnline: shoma hamoon rosha hastid ? ba tashakor
<Rosha> mahdy: khoobe ?
<mahdy> Rosha: قابل تحمل تره
<Rosha> mahdy: bemir
<mahdy> Rosha: http://pdf2book.ir/ boro sefaresh bede
<Rosha> mahdy: tarjoh midam pdf bekhoonam :)
<mahdy> Rosha: تو مطالعه داشته باش هر چی باشه مهم نیست ما راضی هستیم
<Rosha> mahdy: bazam bemir
<amer> salam mahdy
<mahdy> amer: hey
<amer> haji computeram terekid mahdy
<mahdy> amer: cacha
<amer> no catcha mahdy
<mahdy> amer: not a big deal , this is very common in gnu/linux area
<amer> very common !!  vaaghean ke !! mahdy
<amer> mahdy: khodaish khejalat nemikeshi in harfo mizanio rahat baadbe ghab ghabet minzazi va mano maskhareh mikoni migi CACHA ?!!!!!!!!!!
<mahdy> amer: گفتن حقیقت خجالت نمیخواد پسر خوب
<mahdy> amer: منم طراح این سیستم نیستم که بخوام خجالت بکشم
<amer> kodoom haghighat
<mahdy> amer: اینکه برای یک تازه کار ترکیدن سیستمش یک چیز عادیه
<amer> mahdy :rahnami naaghese shoma baese in eftezaah shod! system ke moshkel nadareh! nezaame fekrie open source moshkel darehU mordeshoore harchi systeme open source bebaran
<amer> mahdy: man taazekar nistam. man hargez dar ubuntu 6 ta 9 vahatta 10 ham hamchin moshkeli  ro nadashtam
<mahdy> amer: اگر راهنمایی بچه ها رو نمیپسندی خودت برو سرچ کن توی اینترنت
<mahdy> amer: این هم یادت باشه که ما پولی نمیگیریم در قبال پاسخ دادن به سوال های افرادی مثل شما
<amer> mahdy: hatman hamin karo mikonam. va az shoma ham taghaazaaa mikonam ke dige in hame fadakaario kenaar begzaari va be dustaanet komak nakoni ke be fana beran
<amer> mahdy: man zamin khordam, mifhmi? momkene in term mashroot besham
<mahdy> amer: no body cares
<mahdy> amer: بعید میدونم بهتر از من و اون دوست خوبمون کسی وقت بذاره و به این جامعی کمکت کنه
<mahdy> amer: توضیحات به اندازه ی کافی کامل بود و اگه مشکلی اتفاق افتاده مشکل شماست
<mahdy> amer: من هم بار اولم نیست که با افرادی مثل شما برخورد دارم و درست و غلط کارم رو خودم تشخیص میدم
<amer> mahdy: ba'le haghighatan hagh baa shomaast
<amer> mahdy: hala ke intorie man hatman kaaramo rah mindazam va unvaght hamin jaa ham digaro molaghat mikonim.
<amer> mahdy: be omide didar
<mahdy> amer: برام اهمیتی نداره
<mahdy> amer: من به هر حال اینجا هستم معمولا
<amer> mahdy: vali baraye man dare
<amer> mahdy: dasteto roo mikonam, jenaayat kar
<mahdy> amer: یک لحظه صبر کنید کارتون دارم
<mahdy> amer: ازتون خواهش میکنم لینکی که میدم رو تا آخر با دقت بخونید
<mahdy> amer: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/SmartQuestions
<mahdy> amer: ممنون میشم
<amer> mahdy: man a shoma delgiram. mifahmi? unvaght shoma be man link midi bekhunam?!
<mahdy> amer: لینک رو بخونید
<amer> mahdy: yani mikhay begi taghsire khodam boodeh ke doros soal nakardam!!
<mahdy> amer: به نظر نمیرسه توی این وقت کم تونسته باشی کل مطلب رو با دقت خونده باشی
<amer> madhy: sabr please
<mahdy> amer: اگر به جواب های دیروز هم به همین دقت توجه کرده باشی طبیعیه که خراب کاری کرده باشی
<elisa87> Help Stanford research and win an iPad2
<elisa87> http://labs.stanford.edu/ipad/6b3dd886
<vahid> elisa87: ipad or ibad?
<elisa87> ipad
<r3za> salam , agha man laptop e hp daram ba ATI Radeon , kheili moshkel dashtam ba ubuntu 11.10 , bad ye ja khoondam ke catalyst 11.9 nasb konam , hala ke nasb kardam dige ubuntu boot nemishe in error ro mide http://goo.gl/2j1nW , kasi mitoone komak kone ?
<r3za> F1 Guyssssssssss !
<mahdy> r3za: ye cd live bezar bia bahash bala
<mahdy> r3za: ati jadid ro chetori nasb kardi ? package ya installere khode ati ?
<r3za> mahdy: na baw package gereftam kheire saram
<r3za> mahdy: chera inghad bug dare ubuntu jadide , connection DSL misazi roo wireless network aslan load nemikone , graphic ATI ham ke moshkel dare , mogheie load kardan bade grub brightness LED ro 0 mikone adam migorkhe maloom ni chesh shode
<mahdy> r3za: bad az in marhale haminja mimoone ?
<r3za> mahdy: are
<mahdy> r3za: drivere free ati mamoolan moshkel nadare ha
<r3za> mahdy: in ghazie kheili etefagh oftade , ye search koni mibini , jaryanesh ham hamine ke damaie laptop ro dar hade enfejar mibare bala , masrafe bargh ro 2 barabar mikone , gnome shell ro ham ke dorost load nemikone
<mahdy> r3za: valla rooye del ma baraye ye nafar nasb kardim , inghadr cpu dagh mishod ke reset mishod system
<mahdy> r3za: dar in had
<r3za> mahdy: oonam ATI bood ya nVidia ?
<mahdy> r3za: vala nemidoonam , nemidoonam aslan male karte graphic bood ya na
<mahdy> r3za: vali fekr konam male cpu sh bood oon
<mahdy> r3za: yani in catalyst behtare ?
<r3za> mahdy: na baw alan asle moshkelat hamin catalyst e dige !
<mahdy> r3za: khob drivere default ke khoob kar mikone
<mahdy> r3za: chera oomadi roo catalyst ?
<mahdy> r3za: to chera moohat inghadr bolande ?
<mahdy> :Ø­
<r3za> mahdy: be soorate default ke nemishnase ke !
<mahdy> :p
<r3za> mahdy: man ? :| !
<r3za> mahdy: moohaie mano az koja didi to ?
<mahdy> r3za: bebin ye drivere free hast ke default baraye kart haye ati vojood dare
<mahdy> r3za: too in akse sayat oftade
<r3za> mahdy: lol :| ! kodoom driver , alan daram az aval nasb mikonam ubuntu ro , bogoo ke oono nasb konam , chejoori a koja ?
<mahdy> r3za: oon drivere mamoolan moshkel nadare hatta ba shell
<mahdy> r3za: hich kari nakon , oon khodesh default hast
<mahdy> r3za: az tooye additional driver chizi nasb nakon
<mahdy> r3za: hamoon driveri ke riiye live dare kar mide dige
<r3za> mahdy: na baw khob dige moshkel hamine dige ke mikham Unity 3D ro keif konam bahash , ba oon nemishe khow , kheili az efffect ha kar nemikone
<r3za> mahdy: agha dar jaryan nisti ke resolution safharo chejoori mishe bishtar az chizi ke khodesh suggest mikone bord balatar
<r3za>  ?
<mahdy> r3za: rastesh na , ama ghatan tooye fle xorg.conf bayad dastkari koni
<hosy> salam
<mahdy> hosy: hey
<hosy> hey mahdy
<hosy> i am test the ubuntu IRC
<hosy> :D
<Omid> salaaaaaaaam
<hossein_> :)
<vahid> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<vahid> agha cheara in emacs man toye input method hash farsi nadare?
<vahid> sterNiX: ping
<Ali_> hi
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: سلام ، آقا وقت داری چند دقیقه برای چت ؟
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: سلام :)
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: آقا دیشب نتم پرید نتونستم ادامه حرفم رو بزنم
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: کدوم پکیج رو میگفتی
<fzerorubigd> ؟
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: من به پکیج بیلد نیاز دارم اما نمی دونم چی کار باید بکنم
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: http://www.linuxant.com/alsa-driver/
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: alsa-driver-linuxant
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: دیدمش
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: می شه کاریش کرد یا نه
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: bezar begiramesh
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: چون مودم دیال آپ لازم دارم بعضی وقت ها برای ارسال موارد و بعد نصب مودم صدا می پره دحالی که مودم نصب هست
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: ۶۴ داری یا ۳۲؟
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: 32
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: می شه ساخت
<lachfome> ؟
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: 32 ke darea :D hamon ke male fedorast mishe
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: یعنی از ماله فدورا می خوای استفاده کنی برای آرچ ؟
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: Are :) man barha hamin karo kardam!
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: shayadam deb :)
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: farghi nadare ke!
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: من که چیزی ازش سر در نمی یارم چون به کرنل ربط داره اون بسته
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: اگه درست فهمیده باشم
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: می بخشی که زحمتت دادم
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: خواهش میکنم. فقط مشکل الان اسکریپت rc.d هستش ببینم چطور میشه گیرش آورد
<lachfome> مگه rc.d می خواد
<lachfome> ؟
<fzerorubigd> zaheran aslish dare
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: شما hsfmodem داری؟
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: آره
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: نصب اون مشکلی نداره و نصب می شه و مودم هم شناخته می شه اما صدا رو از دست می دم
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: gand mizane be iin ha, baghi mellat ham natonestan to kernel 3 kar begiran azash
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: مودم خیلی توپ داره نصب می شه و خیلی هم توپ داره کار می کنه بعضی وقت ها من دانلود می گیرم ازش بالای ۳۰ kb/s
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: na modem ro manzoram nist
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: moshkel sedast ke tatil mishe
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: اره همون
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: نمی شه از پچش برای پچ خود السای آرچ استفاده کرد
<lachfome> ؟
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: iin ye module man alan pkgbuild ro tamom mikonam bebinam chi mishe
<lachfome> OK
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: man package ro sakhtam
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: vali nemidonam kar kone ya na
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: OK
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: faghat omidvaram :D
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: بده تا تست کنم
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: بسته هایی که شما می سازی همیشه بدون مشکل بوده و هست
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: wait
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: آقا ریسکش با خودته ها :)
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: مشکل نیست
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: man nemitonam test konam kolan ino
<lachfome> به نظرم نیمود
<lachfome> یه بار دیگه بفرست فرود
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: مرسی اومد
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: می رم برای نصب
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: راستی
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: راستی این open-vm-tools را روی سرورتون نصب کنید
<lachfome> خیلی تاثیر داره روی عمل کرد سرور
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: مشکل این هست http://pastebin.com/Sv3bc9n8
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: آقا دیدی چی براتون فرستادم
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: are
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: fix shod
<lachfome> lachfome: چی کار باید بکنم
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: 3 ta file boof
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: oon ke pasvande install dasht
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: baz kon
<lachfome> خوب
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: sabr kon vasat befrestamesh
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: ino beriz jaye oon ke dige dobare dl nakone
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: OK
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: وایسا بسازم و نصب کنم
<fzerorubigd> makepkg -si har do karo ba ham anjam mide
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: دوباره همون ارور
<lachfome> موقع نصب بسته
<lachfome> !!!
<fzerorubigd> paste kon bebinamesh
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: نه نمیخواد :))‌
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: save nakaarde bodam!!
<lachfome> OK
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: makepkg -si
<lachfome> OK
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: نه نمی شه http://paste.pocoo.org/show/531373/
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: بسته بدون مشکل نصب می شه اما ادامه کار نه
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: az inja be bad moshkele dige ii dare
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: package ro uninstall kon
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: آره ریمو کردم همه چی برگشت حالت اولیه
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: اما پکیج بیلد خوبی بود با ادامه بدم تا ببینم چی به چی هست
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: دست درد نکنه
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: خواهش میکنم :) شرمنده اینجوری ندیده یه کم سخته :)
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: دست طلا مرد
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: دم دستم بود سیستم یه کاریش میششد کرد بالاخره
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: این برای من بهترین پکیج بیلد بود که  حداقل خود بسته را نصب کنم
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: آخرین زحمت
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: می شه این بسته را چک کنی روی aur برای سرور هست
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: meteor
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: vase chi mikhaish?
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: برای استاتوس نت روی سرورم
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: بسته ساخته می شه اما ارور می ده یعنی دامینش ران نمشه
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: bezar nasb konam
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: یه چند روزی هست که دارم روی اوپن وی پی ان کار می کنم
<lachfome> به دو حالت رسیدم در حالت اول کانکت می شه و ترافیک نداره
<lachfome> در حالت دوم هم کانکت می شه و ترافیک داره اما فقط برای یک بار
<lachfome> بعد دی سی شدن دیگه دوباره کانکت نمی شه
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: iino dorost package nakarde
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: Can't locate Meteor/Syslog.pm in @INC
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: ye package mikhad ke nadare
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: are
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: خیلی تلاش کردیم با بچه که بیابیم که نشد حالا بهش میل زدیم تا ببنیم جواب می ده یا نه
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: mishe az cpan nasbesh kard jodagane
<lachfome> fzerorubigd: چی ؟
<fzerorubigd> lachfome: ya injori : http://meteorserver.org/installation/
<lachfome> خوب اون شکلی هم جواب نمی ده روی آرچ
<lachfome> من دیروز تست کردم اما نشد که نشد
<r3za> salam bax , man roo PC ubuntu ro daram va update kardamesh , hala jadidan roo laptop ham nasb kardam  va mikham package update ro roo laptop berizam ke dobare update nakonam , ba aptoncd ye CD dorost kardam va write kardam hala gozashtam roo laptop too software source ham ezafash kardam vali ta update ro mizanam hey error mide ke cd ro bezar dakhele dastgah chi kar konam ?
<vahid> r3za: khob cd ro bezar dakhele dastghah :)
<r3za> vahid: oooops , ras migia
<r3za> vahid: chera be zehne khodam nareside bood :P !
<vahid> r3za: bebin deghat nemikoni  ha
<r3za> vahid: hamine daram 400 term mikhoonam vali khow darsam pas nemishe :( !
<r3za> vahid: hala jedi rahe hali nadari ? baraye in ghazie ?
<vahid> r3za: ba in data e ke dadi hamino mishe goft cd shoma moshkel dare
<r3za> vahid: khow na alan iso ro daram ye bar ham dar talash boodam iso ro mount konam va add konam too respository vali khow bazam be natijeie naresidam
<r3za> vahid: brb
 * vahid dasht javab midad
<Persian> salam
<Persian> hgjhugbhjkhnilo
<salehi> dorood-khastam bedonam kar ba in barname be che shekli hast?  Phoronix Test Suite
<salehi> ehtemalan bad az nasb bayad ye package haee nasb beshe ama nemidonam be che shekli bayad in kar ro kard?
<the-light> salehi: age ubuntu darin deb ro nasb konin, age ham Generic ro begirin script nasb dare. install.sh
<salehi> barname nasbe ama fegaht terminal ro miare
<salehi> in barname nabayad 500 KB bashe
<salehi> bayad chizaye dige nasb beshe bahash ke beshe koli kar bahash kard kheili abzar dare
<the-light> az terminal run esh konin mizane chi mikhad
<salehi> yani az terminal nasb konam?
<the-light> na aunja ejrash konin bebinid khoruji chi mide
<salehi> ok-sepas-khodesh har kari bekhad anjam bede filehaye morede niazesh ro migire
<nafas> mikham amar begiram ki tarafdare esteghlale????????????
<nafas> mer30 bye
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-08
<miadbahrami> salam bache ha
<miadbahrami> help me :(
<miadbahrami> ages/lnw8byhbfzdoni9d18pg.png
<miadbahrami>  
<miadbahrami> * Loaded log from Sun Jan  8 12:49:11 2012
<miadbahrami>  
<miadbahrami> * Now talking on #firefox
<miadbahrami> * Topic for #firefox is: Firefox 9 is out http://www.firefox.com | Go to irc.mozilla.org for #thunderbird and #seamonkey | http://support.mozilla.com/kb/Basic+Troubleshooting |  Firefox 3.6 @ http://www.firefox.com/all-older
<miadbahrami> * Topic for #firefox set by Peng!~mnordhoff@2600:3c00::f03c:91ff:fe96:6bcc at Wed Dec 21 06:37:13 2011
<miadbahrami> <ZeDestructor> argh, my eyes
<miadbahrami> <ZeDestructor> D:
 * miadbahrami  font firefoxam rikhte beham
<miadbahrami> http://up.taktarh.com/images/lnw8byhbfzdoni9d18pg.png
<ilius> miadbahrami: khodet taghir nadadi font ro?
<ilius> miadbahrami: prererences -> content -> fonts -> anvanced
<miadbahrami> ilius, salam
<miadbahrami> ilius, naboodam
<miadbahrami> ilius, baba oon tike alow nemidoonam chichi ro bar midaram ye fonte bedard nakhor load mishe farsiam mirize beham
<miadbahrami> ilius, mizaram intorie
<miadbahrami> prererences -> content -> fonts -> anvanced
<miadbahrami> * hypermit (~hypermit@188.158.129.153) has joined #ubuntu-ir
<miadbahrami> http://up.taktarh.com/images/lnw8byhbfzdoni9d18pg.png
<ilius> miadbahrami: un tick "allow pages..." yani page betune az fonti ke tush mokhaj=khas shode estefade kone ya na
<ilius> miadbahrami: hamiche az hamin fonti ke khodet gozashti estefade kone
<ilius> miadbahrami: ehtemalan un fonti ke gozashti khoob nist, avazesh kon
<miadbahrami> ilius, hamash serif o sans serife , defulte khodesh
<ilius> miadbahrami: ye screenshot az un panjere pegir
<ilius> miadbahrami: rasti language haye dige sh ro ham check kon
<ilius> miadbahrami: age taghir dadi
<miadbahrami> ilius, http://up.taktarh.com/images/lnw8byhbfzdoni9d18pg.png
<ilius> miadbahrami: na, az panjereye tanzim e font
<miadbahrami> ilius, http://up.taktarh.com/images/kp0h7hi2aj4m5gpc4o2k.png
<miadbahrami> ilius, didi>\?
<ilius> miadbahrami: tu hameye site ha intorie?
<miadbahrami> ilius, na bishtar tooo google ia o bazi site ha englisheshoon injooriye
<miadbahrami> ilius, fekr mikonam fonte oonaro man nadaram
<miadbahrami> ilius, albate az font baghe bache ha ke dorostan cp gereftam roo laptope khodam
<miadbahrami> ilius, dorost nashod
<miadbahrami> ilius, fekr konam fahmidam fekr konam font arial am moshkel dar
<miadbahrami> e
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> man az vaghti caoro-dock ro nasb kardam bazi az shortcut ham az kar oftade
<Omid> mesle ctrl+shift+v ya aksare chizhayii ke ba ctrl shoro mishan
<Omid> kasi midune chera?
<amer> salam
<amer> kasi midooneh ke vaghty swap ro mishnasi drive e chandom bayad baashe? aya aslan in mozoo farghi ham mikoneh?
<amer> kasi midooneh ke vaghty swap ro mishnasi drive e chandom bayad baashe? aya aslan in mozoo farghi ham mikoneh?
<amer> kasi midooneh ke vaghty swap ro mishnasi drive e chandom bayad baashe? aya aslan in mozoo farghi ham mikoneh?
<amer> kasi midooneh ke vaghty swap ro mishnasi drive e chandom bayad baashe? aya aslan in mozoo farghi ham mikoneh?
<amer> kasi midooneh ke vaghty swap ro mishnasi drive e chandom bayad baashe? aya aslan in mozoo farghi ham mikoneh?
<amer> kasi midooneh ke vaghty swap ro mishnasi drive e chandom bayad baashe? aya aslan in mozoo farghi ham mikoneh?
<amer> kasi midooneh ke vaghty swap ro mishnasi drive e chandom bayad baashe? aya aslan in mozoo farghi ham mikoneh?
<amer> kasi midooneh ke vaghty swap ro mishnasi drive e chandom bayad baashe? aya aslan in mozoo farghi ham mikoneh?
<amer> kasi midooneh ke vaghty swap ro mishnasi drive e chandom bayad baashe? aya aslan in mozoo farghi ham mikoneh?
<amer> kasi midooneh ke vaghty swap ro mishnasi drive e chandom bayad baashe? aya aslan in mozoo farghi ham mikoneh?
<amer> kasi midooneh ke vaghty swap ro mishnasi drive e chandom bayad baashe? aya aslan in mozoo farghi ham mikoneh?
<amer> kasi midooneh ke vaghty swap ro mishnasi drive e chandom bayad baashe? aya aslan in mozoo farghi ham mikoneh?
<amer> kasi midooneh ke vaghty swap ro mishnasi drive e chandom bayad baashe? aya aslan in mozoo farghi ham mikoneh?
<amer> kasi midooneh ke vaghty swap ro mishnasi drive e chandom bayad baashe? aya aslan in mozoo farghi ham mikoneh?
<amer> salam
<amer> kasi midoone Swap bayad chandoomin Drive baashe
<amer> kasi midoone Swap bayad chandoomin Drive baashe
<lachfome> amer: سلام
<lachfome> amer: فرقی نمی کنه گه چندمین باشه
<lachfome> amer: اما سعی کن از پارتیشن پریماری استفاده نکنی و حجمش دو برابر مقدار رمت باشه
<amer> lachfome: merC , yani Swap nabayad Primary baashe? dar morede drive i ke khode ubuntu tush nasbe chetor? un age primary baashe moshkeli dareh?
<amer> lachfome: javab please
<lachfome> amer: سواپ یه رم مجازی می شه
<lachfome> و حیف نیست یه درایو پریماری را براش خراب کنی
<amer> lachfome : gereftam
<lachfome> lachfome: البته در مورد خود ابونتو هم فرقی نمی کنی چون ابونتو روی غیر پریماری هم نصب می شه
<amer> lachfome ; dar moredeh drive EXT4 daram sohbat mioknam
<lachfome> amer: پریماری را نگه دار برای ویندوز اگه داری یا مک و BSD
<amer> lachfome: primary tuye sor@ ta'siri dareh?
<lachfome> amer: فعلاً که کار آمد ترین فایل سیستم برای لینوکس هست این ext4
<lachfome> amer: نه
<amer> ok
<amer> ye soal dg ham daram
<lachfome> ؟
<amer> lachfome: shabake ye man vasl nemishe
<amer> kabl zadam vali vasl nemishe
<lachfome> amer: OK
<lachfome> amer: بزن توی ترمینال
<lachfome> ifconfig -a
<lachfome> amer: خروجی را برام بریز تو http://pastebin.com
<amer> lachfome: ok
<amer> bebin un dafe h ham yeki hamino goft ba'd eth0 ro ba dstoore ifconfig down kardim
<lachfome> amer: چرا داون کردید
<amer> ba'd dobare eth0 ro start kardim
<amer> vali man dastoore down va up ro yadam raftesh
<lachfome> ifconfig eth0 up
<lachfome> ifconfig eth0 down
<amer> lachfome: salam dobaare
<amer> baavaret nemishe
<amer> dorost sho?
<lachfome> OK
<lachfome> amer: خوشحالم درست شد
<amer> mishe begi ke eth0 chie va ifconfig chie ke down va up mishe yani chi _ lachfome
<lachfome> اما نباید از این مشکل ها داشته باشه ابونتو
<amer> lachfome: mishe begi ke eth0 chie va ifconfig chie ke down va up mishe yani chi
<lachfome> ifconfig -a برای نشان دادن دیوایس های شناخته شبکه به کار می ره
<lachfome> و ifconfig eth0 down یعنی دیوایس شبکه lan بخواب
<amer> ok
<amer> eth0 chie?
<lachfome> و up هم بیدار شو
<lachfome> کارت شبکه لن
<lachfome> اما اگر وایرلس داشته باشه
<amer> oh
<lachfome> wlan0 هم داری
<amer> down va up ham yani inke stop start mikoneh, doroste?
<lachfome> are
<amer> lachfome : down va up ham yani inke stop start mikoneh, doroste?
<lachfome> amer: are
<amer> ok
<amer> lachfome : bebin dadsh, ping mishe lap top am vali site baaz nemikoneh
<lachfome> amer: ping google.com
<lachfome> هم داری
<lachfome> ؟
<amer> lachfome : na nadrm
<amer> unknown host mizaneh
<lachfome> OK
<amer> moshkel chie lachfome
<lachfome> amer: nano /etc/resolv...conf
<lachfome> amer: یه چیزی باید این شکلی باشه
<lachfome> ببین چی هست
<amer> too commander bezanam? lachfome
<lachfome> amer: ls /etc/resol*
<amer> khob zadam, in ke gofti yanichi?
<amer> allan chi bayad bezam? lachfome
<lachfome> amer: باید بزنی ls /etc/resolv* و خروحی را به من بدی
<lachfome> چون اسم فایل یادم نیست
<amer> lachfome: /etc/resolv.conf  /etc/resolvconf: update-libc.d
<lachfome> amer: cat  /etc/resolv.conf
<lachfome> تو خروجی چی نوشته
<amer> name server ro neveshte
<amer> chizie ke khodam vaared kardam
<amer> lachfome : chikar konam be nazaret?
<amer> ashkan: shoma javab bedeh
<lachfome> amer: خروجی را برام پست کن
<amer> lachfome: dadash man vaslam, haminalaan ba ip google vaarede gogle misham vali baa dns esh nemishe
<amer> kheili ajibe, eshkaal az internete
<amer> lachfome: hame chiz ok hast
<lachfome> are
<lachfome> man ham be hamon natije residam
<lachfome> chon net daghon hast
<amer> ye soal daram lachfome
<amer> allan daram virtualbox ro vaase Ubuntu dl mikonam lachfome
<amer> in safhe ro bein lachfome
<amer> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.1.8/
<amer> akhre safhe baraye ubuntu dareh
<amer> man kodoom ro dl konam http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.1.8/
<amer> lachfome : akhe noskheye hardy va gheire gozashte
<lachfome> amer: کدوم نخسه ابونتو داری
<amer> 11.10
<amer> nemidoonam
<amer> chetor bayad befahmam
<amer> kubuntu va edubuntu niost
<amer> midoponam
<lachfome> amer: اخرین نخسه هست دیکه
<lachfome> uname -a
<amer> Linux JJG 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<lachfome> amer: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.1.8/virtualbox-4.1_4.1.8-75467~Ubuntu~oneiric_i386.deb
<amer> chera ino gofti?
<lachfome> amer: چون ابونتو oneiric ۳۲ بیت دارای
<lachfome> :)
<amer> ahan
<amer> be man permission nadaad
<amer> che konam lachfome
<lachfome> OK
<lachfome> ویت
<amer> lachfome: chi? nafahmidam
<lachfome> amer: وایسا
<lachfome> amer: http://rapid.lachfome.com/virtualbox-4.1_4.1.8-75467~Ubuntu~oneiric_i386.deb
<lachfome> معذرت می خوام
<lachfome> amer: این هست
<lachfome> http://dl.lachfome.com/virtualbox-4.1_4.1.8-75467~Ubuntu~oneiric_i386.deb
<lachfome> دانلود کن
<lachfome> وقتی تموم شود بهم بگو تا ریموش کنم
<amer> lachfome: mishe beporsam chishodeh?
<amer> in chie ke dadi
<amer> chera avvale esmesh male to bood?
<lachfome> amer: چون روی سرور من هست
<lachfome> amer: رو سرور خودم دانلود کردم تا بتونی به راحتی ازش دانلود کنی و بهت گیر ندهه
<amer> mamnoonam
<amer> lachfome : chera lachfome.com chizi nadare?
<amer> faghat neveshte welcome
<lachfome> amer: مگه باید داشته باشه
<lachfome> amer: http://lachfome.wordpress.com/ :)
<amer> ok
<amer> mishe ta farda removesh nakoni
<amer> akhem man tuye sherkatam
<amer> alAn ham bayad beram
<amer> vali gozashtamesh ke IDM dl esh koneh
<lachfome> amer: مشکلی نیست
<amer> lachfome: javab please
<lachfome> amer: گفتم که مشکلی نیست
<amer> mamanoonam
<amer> lachfome: mamnoonam,man miram
<amer> kaasj email et ro ham dshtam
<lachfome> amer: برو موفق باشی
<amer> lachfome: e-mail et ro midi be man?
<lachfome> amer: دادم که
<amer> lachfome: na ku... koja ast?
<lachfome> یه تب جدید اونجا باز شده برات
<lachfome> amer:
<lachfome> amer: ندیدی
<lachfome> amer: یه بار دیگه دادم
<amer> lachfome: thnaks bye
<lachfome> amer: به سلامت ، موفق باشی
#ubuntu-ir 2012-12-31
<Guest70526> چطور می توانم nm-applet را دوباره فعال کنم
<dingdangdong> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<centooos> jalal khaleq
<ramin> slm dostane ghol kesi mitone komakam kone ta az sharee windows rahat sham mikham pakesh konam betore koli vali nemidonam chetori naboodesh konam?????????
<ramin> کسی نیست کمک کنه تا ویندوزو من پاک کنم از شرش خلاس شم؟
#ubuntu-ir 2013-01-01
<a198512> dfsd
<nima__> salam
<nima__> ke30 hast?
<nima__> :D
<nima__> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<nima__> ;)
<boozary> dingdangdong, ding
<dingdangdong> hey boozary
<dingdangdong> in tarafa :p
<boozary> dingdangdong, chakerim refiq
<dingdangdong> boozary: aghaaeee! :X
<ahmad_> سلام من با بازی 0a.d. مشکل دارم
<ahmad_> کند میشه
<ahmad_> و اپشنش هم خاموشه
<ahmad_> چرا؟
#ubuntu-ir 2013-01-02
<stupid> salam!!
<stupid> anyone from Iran?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-01-03
<nastja> من به شما خوش آمد می گوید از طرف اوبونتو مردم روسیه!
<nastja> test
<rostam> سلام دوستان خواهشمندم کمکم کنید
<rostam> من هر دفعه میخوام بک تراک 5ورژن 3 رونصب کنم
<rostam> وقتی بوت میکنم
<rostam> استارت ایکس که میزنم صفحه مشکی میشه و هیچی نمیاد
<centooos> tochpadam kar nemikone, faghat moghe login screen mitonam harkat esh bedam
<centooos> chikaresh bayad konam!?
<centooos> doros shod, akhieshhhhhhhhh
<centooos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/199581/my-toshiba-touchpad-not-working
<reza19> hi every body
#ubuntu-ir 2013-01-04
<mohammadreza> systeme man dar ubuntu hag milone moshkelesh chieh?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-01-05
<locodir-user> net
<locodir-user> rm
<locodir-user> chng
<locodir-user> run
<locodir-user> rd document
<mohammadreza> systeme man hang mikone gahi oghat mishe moshkel az  in basheh ke cart graphic ro nashnaseh system????
<mohammadreza> kasi javabo nemidonest??systeme man hang mikone gahi oghat mishe moshkel az  in basheh ke cart graphic ro nashnaseh system????
#ubuntu-ir 2013-01-06
<extremous> سلام، می خواستم بدونم کدوم لینوکس با «کامپیز» بیشترین تطابق رو داره؟
<extremous> توضیحات:
<extremous> من در گذشته از اوبونتو 10.04 استفاده می کردم که به خاطر این تطابق، خیلی راضی بودم، ولی در حال حاضر، نسخه های جدید اوبونتو مثل 12.04، این تطابق رو ندارند، کامپیز حتی با گنوم کلاسیک هم که یونیتی توش نیست مشکل داره. من حتی از مینت هم استفاده کردم، ولی همون مشکل اوب
#ubuntu-ir 2013-12-30
<Guest33996> hi ihave comman instruction ubuntu
<Guest33996> سلام من سوئیچ های  دستورات ابونتو رو میخوام
<esak> توزمینه شبکه و اینترنت کسی اینجا وارده ؟ یهمشکلی دارم
<anoNxeRo> esak, vaghti ke estefade nemikoni ghat mishe?
<esak> اره
<anoNxeRo> esak, to tanzimate routeret ye ghesmat dare onjaro bayad vardari
<anoNxeRo> keep alive
<anoNxeRo> ye hamchin chizaie
<anoNxeRo> ino tick bezan esak
<esak> اخه من با این اینترنت جدید این مشکل رو دارم
<esak> قبلا مثلا اسیا تک که بود اینطور نبود
<esak> anoNxero
<anoNxeRo> esak, ping ke mikoni chi mishe?
<anoNxeRo> esak, tanha chizi ke be zehnam mirese hamon keep alive hast
<esak> akhe jaleb ene ke ping 4.2.2.4 mizanam reply mide ama site bala namiad ?!!
<anoNxeRo> esak, dns chi estefade mikoni
<esak> namidonam
<esak> kojacheckmikardim
<esak> ??
<anoNxeRo> esak, /etc/resolv.conf
<esak> man to win hastam :-D
#ubuntu-ir 2014-01-02
<nojoom> سلام چطور میشه ‍بعد از نصب اوبونتو کل هارد رو مثل ویندوز دید؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-01-03
<Rasool> Salam. Man Avalin Bar Hast Ke Umadam Inja. Bayad Haminjuri Sohbat Kard Ya Be vasileye Code Nevisi???
<mohsen__> salam
<mohsen__> dostan man dar morede samba soal daram
<mohsen__> kasi hast ??????????//;
<mohsen__> hello guys
#ubuntu-ir 2014-01-04
<asa> slm bache ha ! :)
<anoNxeRo> salam asa
<asa> !! che jaleb nemidonesam hamchin jaii ham has !! :D agha mishe ye soal fani beporsam ?! :D
<lubotu3> asa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<asa> !!:)
<anoNxeRo> !ask | asa
<lubotu3> asa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<asa> bale ! agha man ye lap top doram ba sisteme xubuntu to ghesmate driver haye setting drivere wirless esh ro nasb kardam va faale vali kar nemikone !! hata cheraghe wirlessesh ham roshan nemishe ! :( che konam
<asa> age kasi rahe hali dash bege man felana inja hastam ;)
<anoNxeRo> emrooz cheghad netsplit shod!:/
<Faraz> salam
<Faraz> helloooooooo!
<anoNxeRo> salam
<Faraz> soal daram
<Faraz> version ubunto man 12.4
<Faraz> hast
<anoNxeRo> and?
<Faraz> vaghti mikham narmafzar nasb konam
<Faraz> faaye hardam kame
<Faraz> balad nistam
<Faraz> partition root ro bala bebaram
<anoNxeRo> Faraz, bezan df -h
<Faraz> khob
<Faraz> local_disk
<Faraz> fazash kheili kame
<anoNxeRo> wait fazat kame che rabti be / dare?
<anoNxeRo> khob ba ye livecd/dvd ya hata usb, biya bala
<Faraz> man hichi balad nistam dar ubunto
<anoNxeRo> va ba gparted ya gpart
<anoNxeRo> fazaro gostarehs bede
<Faraz> root kodome
<Faraz> az koja befahmam
<anoNxeRo> root ine /
<anoNxeRo> Faraz, man bayad beram
<anoNxeRo> age kesi komaket nakard bem emial bezan
<Faraz> kheili mamnon az rahnametoon
<Faraz> vagham moteshakeram
<anoNxeRo> Faraz, didi?
<anoNxeRo> bedroud
<Faraz_> salam
<Faraz_> salam
<Faraz_> salam
<Faraz_> mitonam chand lahze vaghtetoon ro begiram
<Faraz_> kasi nist javab mano bede ?
<Faraz_> salam
<Faraz_>  ba narmafzar gparted mishe size root ro avaz kard
<Faraz_> ya na?
<nixoeen> Faraz_, Are, agar ba ye system Live computer ro rash bendazid
<Faraz_> motevajeh nemisham
<Faraz_> mishe bishtar tozeeh bedid?
<sajad> salam
<sajad> حین کامپایل کردن کد فرترن به همچین اروری برخورد کردم (البته 5 بار این ارور را برای 5 خط مختلف برنامه تکرار کرده) و مربوط به جایی از برنامه است که داره متغیر هایی رو به عنوان integer  تعریف می کنه!  Error on line 3427: attempt to give DATA in type-declaration
<sajad> حین کامپایل کردن کد فرترن به همچین اروری برخورد کردم (البته 5 بار این ارور را برای 5 خط مختلف برنامه تکرار کرده) و مربوط به جایی از برنامه است که داره متغیر هایی رو به عنوان integer  تعریف می کنه!
<sajad> Error on line 3427: attempt to give DATA in type-declaration
<sajad> میدونید چطور میشه رفعش کرد؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-01-05
<shb> v
<shb> سلام یک سوال من میتونم یه اینترنت گیت وی بر پایه لینوکس رو در یک شبکه ویندوزی استفاده کنم؟
<EV_> سلام
<EV_> اینجا امکان ثبت نام نداره؟
<EV_> با پیجین بشه وصل شد
<jeus> EV_, با پیجین نیازی نیست ثبت نام کنی .
<MR-AMIR> hi
<MR-AMIR> salam
<faraz> salam
<soheil> salam. kasi hast ?
<psychicist> salam soheil
<psychicist> man hastam
<soheil> khoob haastid ?
<soheil> man ye soal daram
<soheil> nasb ubuntu ?
<soheil> rastesh ta hala
<soheil> kheyli darbare linux va khanevadash khondam va midoonam ama ta hala amali kar nakardam
<soheil> alan mikhastam rooye system nasb konam
<soheil> moshkele partition bandi daram
<soheil> komak midin ?
<soheil> mr or mrs psychicist ?
<soheil> ?????
<soheil> ye nafar nemikhad komak kone ?
<psychicist> man khubam
<psychicist> mersi
<psychicist> kmm
<psychicist> man mardam
<soheil> ok
<soheil> mr help please ....
<psychicist> but what exactly is your problem?
<psychicist> chi moskheli dari?
<soheil> man ye hard 160 daram
<soheil> partition bandish injooriye :
<soheil> unallocated : 18.46 GB
<soheil> partition 1 : windows 7 - 20GB
<soheil> partition logical : 111 GB - NTFS - poor az dataye shakhsi mohem
<soheil> hala mikham bedoonam chetori rooye fazaye azadi ke daram ubuntu ro nasb konam
<soheil> ?
<soheil> 15 nafar inja hast . vaghean kasi nemikhad ye javab bede ?
<iraj> به فارسی سرچ کنی راهنمای نصب اوبونتو
<iraj> راهنمای گام به گام فارسی همراه با عکس گیرت میاد
<iraj> حتی وقتی سیستمت رو بوت کنی و وارد نصب بشی خودت گام به گام می فهمی باید چکار کنی
<iraj> بهتره قبل از نصب یه پارتیشن خالی آماده کنی
<psychicist> man nabudam
<psychicist> pas chera nask nemikoni?
<psychicist> ubuntu komaket nemikone?
<psychicist> nasb*
<iraj> سلام خوبی
#ubuntu-ir 2014-12-29
<poua> salam be hame
<poua> aghayon ye soal ????
<poua> kasi hast
<poua> nist
<poua> agha soal daram ha
<poua> f1f1f1f1f1f1f1f1f1f1f1f1ff1f1f1f1f1f komak
<MasterPiece> poua, ?
<MasterPiece> poua, salam
<poua> che ajab
<poua> yeki bod
<MasterPiece> poua, http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior
<poua> agha ma mikhaym in kaly ro nasb konim mishe mostaghim rahnamayi konid ?
<MasterPiece> ye chizi darim behesh migan Google! azash porsidin ino?
<poua> are baba faghat in vmware chera bayad bashe nemishe mesle win nasb besheshabih saz mikhad chikar ?
<MasterPiece> !
<poua> rasti bebakhshid ke ton tond porsidam
<MasterPiece> poua, daneshjoo hastin?!
<poua> na
<MasterPiece> ye khorde bishtar tahghigh koni ok mishi khodet
<MasterPiece> aslan nemitoonam dark et konam :D
<poua> az che nazar jenab
<MasterPiece> poua, ye chizi gofti ke kollan na omid shodam az komak kardan! :D akhe pesar/dokhtar e khoob, ravande nasb che dar shabih sazi che bare tafavoti nadare ke
<MasterPiece> man bayad beram, felan :)
<Letsbig> salam
<Letsbig> Kasi has?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-12-30
<aliahmadi> دستور -eqچيست؟
<aliahmadi> كسي نيست جواب بدهد؟
<Ra_> سلام
<Ra_> کسی هست؟
<Ra_> سوالی دارم
<Azitrex> kasi nis
<Azitrex> soal dari faghat soaleto matrah kon
<Azitrex> Ra_, injaro ham bekhun http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior
<ahmadubuntu> hi
<ahmadubuntu> chera forum dar dastres nist?
<ahmadubuntu> hi nixoeen
<nixoeen> ahmadubuntu, Dorood
<ahmadubuntu> chera nemitunam varede forum besham?
<nixoeen> ahmadubuntu, Forum dar daste tamire :)
<nixoeen> ahmadubuntu, Ye chand sa'at e dige ;)
<ahmadubuntu> ok,thanks
<Azitrex> dorud nixoeen
<Azitrex> dorud RoozbehShafiee cheturi
<Azitrex> mibinam bazikon khareji uvurdin :D
<RoozbehShafiee> Azitrex, بله بله لژیونر آوردیم :D
<Azitrex> hehe
<Azitrex> karetun dorosteh
<Ra_> salam
<salam> salam
<salam> سلام
<salam> انجمن چرا غیر فعاله؟
<SLACKER> salam
<SLACKER> salam
<SLACKER> hello
#ubuntu-ir 2014-12-31
<KonT> Salam doostan yek soal dashtam kasi hast komakam kone ?
<KonT> ey baba yani inja ham kasi javab nemide ?
<slack__> salam
<min_> ب
<min_> سلام
<slack__> khobi?
<slack__> anjoman chera kharab shode?
<min_> بابا چقدر این آپدیت طول کظی
<min_> دارن آپدیت میکنن
<min_> 😃
<slack__> kei tamom mishe?
<min_> دیروز تا حالا نوشته تا چند دقیقه دیگه
<min_> خخخخ
<slack__> khkhkhkhkh
<slack__> shoma minion nisti?
<Jim_> Salam
<Jim_> az karbarane aziz kasi hast ke takhasosi ba donyaye opensource ashena bashe?
<Masoud92m> سلام
<Masoud92m> انجمن چرا غیر فعاله؟
<Azitrex> philipballew, happy new year :)
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-01
<gazmeh12> salam
<{> سلام
<gazmeh12> agha kasi inja hast javab maro bede ?
<gazmeh12> man ubuntu ro roy vmware nasb kardam ama internet vasl nemishe chikar konam ?
<Guest54475> دوست عزیز این مورد به چند موضوع بر میگرده
<Guest54475> شما باید به تنظیمات ماشین مجازی مراجعه کنید
<Guest54475> من با VMWare خیلی وقته کار نکردم
<Guest54475> برای همین گزینه ها را نمی دانم
<gazmeh12> :D  خوب همینجوری بگید خودم میفهمم
<Guest54475> بهتره تو. انجمن دنبال جواب بگرید
<Guest54475> اگر به جواب نرسیدید
<Guest54475> تاپیک بزنید
<gazmeh12> 500 صفحه رو گشتم چیزی دستگیرم نشده
<Guest54475> شما باید در تنطبمات دنبال گزینه شبکه بگردید
<Guest54475> و یک ارتباط مجازی دسترس کنید
<gazmeh12> network adapter ?
<Guest54475> بله
<gazmeh12> روی nat هست
<Guest54475> گزینه های دیگر را هم بگین لطفا
<gazmeh12> البته اینو هم بگیم روی vm ویندوز هم دارم و اینترنتش مشکلی نداره
<gazmeh12> host-only
<gazmeh12> custom
<gazmeh12> lan segment
<Guest54475> تا اونجا که میدونم باید همون
<gazmeh12> briged
<Guest54475> NAT
<Guest54475> باشه
<Guest54475> شما در خوده اوبنتو
<Guest54475> کنار ساعت باید یک آیکون 2 فلش داشته باشید
<Guest54475> دارید؟
<Guest54475> ممکنه شبکه را در اوبنتو فعال نکردهع باشید
<gazmeh12> نه نیست
<gazmeh12> یه چیزی مثل مثلث و نیم دایره هست مثل علامت وایفای
<Guest54475> خب پس شبکه فعال نیست
<Guest54475> روی همون کلیک نید و
<Guest54475> Enable Network
<Guest54475> بزنید
<Guest54475> باید کنارش چکمار بخوره
<gazmeh12> چکمار بود لان برداشته شد !
<Guest54475> پس چکمارک بذارید باشه
<Guest54475> گزینه Auto Ethernet
<Guest54475> دارید؟
<gazmeh12> از کدوم قسمت ؟
<gazmeh12> اخه توی منوش همچین چیزی نیست
<Guest54475> تا اونجا که من بلدم
<Guest54475> مشکل باید از طرف
<Guest54475> مجازی ساز باشه
<Guest54475> شما زحمت بکشید و تو انجمن دنبال جواب باشید
<gazmeh12> اره خودمم همینجوری فکر کردم
<Guest54475> موفق باشید
<gazmeh12> راستی وقتی روی host-only میزارم اون قسمت تبدیل به 2 تا فلش میشه ولی سایتی رو باز نمیکنه :|
<Guest54475> تا اونجا که میدونم این حالت یک شبکه داخلی بین مجازی ساز و سیستم عامل درست میکنه و نمیشه ازش اینترنت گرفت
<gazmeh12> ok tnx
<Arash> Salam
<Arash> Be hame
<Arash> Doostan kasi mitooneh narafzare moshabe oneNote dar linux pishnahad kone?
<the-light> http://askubuntu.com/questions/19230/microsoft-onenote-alternative
<the-light> Arash: ^
<Arash> Tnx a lot
<the-light> yw
<Arash> Did you work with Evenote? or zim?
<Arash> Evernote im mean
<Jim_> salam, az karbaran kasi online hast?
<MasterPiece> Happy New Year :)
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-02
<noob> salam
<noob> khase nabashid
<noob> kesi has ?
<Reza> !seen
<lubotu3> I have no seen command
<Reza> hello all
<Reza> !op
<lubotu3> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Reza> !op
<Reza> !clear
<Reza> !mae
<Reza> !op me
<Reza> !ban
<lubotu3> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<Reza> !ban Azitrex
<Reza> !kik
<Reza> :|
<Reza> :)))
<Reza> :D
<Reza> :|
<Reza> !se
<lubotu3> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<Reza> !quit
<Reza> !leave
<Reza> Bye
<farsmd> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-03
<kvahid87> salam
<dark-sun> salam
<kvahid87> doostan khaste nabashin
<kvahid87> man ye moshkeli daram
<kvahid87> az asatid mitoonan komakam konan
<dark-sun> ye robot dashtim ghadima
<dark-sun> vaghti kasi injuri migoft
<kvahid87> :v
<kvahid87> drop?
<kvahid87> :v
<dark-sun> behesh pm midad: napors saol daram! bego soaleto, kasi bedune javab mide
<kvahid87> kam kam dare az ubuntu va bachehaye ubuntu  khosham miad
<kvahid87> dadash man karam narm afzare  mobile
<kvahid87> roo lap topam  ubuntu zadam
<kvahid87> pach adb ro nasb kardam
<kvahid87> az adb  minimal adb and fast boot hast
<kvahid87> moshkelam faghat ine ke driver gooshim  ro nemishnase
<dark-sun> mm...
<kvahid87>  dastoor adb shell ro ke mizanam   device not found mide
<dark-sun> khob shoma bayad say bedi drivere gooshi ro vase linux bejoori
<dark-sun> man khodam ta vasl kardam shenakht
<dark-sun> motmaen sho
<dark-sun> usb debug mode ro faal kardi
<kvahid87> faale
<kvahid87> az porthaye mokhtalef test kardam
<dark-sun> porte mokhtalef chie kvahid87 ?
<dark-sun> usb vasl kon dige
<dark-sun> nazani tu porte shabake
<kvahid87> lol
<dark-sun> bache ha alan laptopesh misooze
<kvahid87> lmao
<dark-sun> :D
<kvahid87> naaa
<kvahid87> na man usb hub daram
<kvahid87> goftam shayad moshkel az oon bashe
<kvahid87> :v
<dark-sun> aha
<dark-sun> az hamoone
<dark-sun> :D :D
<dark-sun> vali jedi
<dark-sun> ye bar mostaghim vasl kon be system
<dark-sun> lsusb
<kvahid87> ;D
<dark-sun> bezan
<dark-sun> az khorojish
<dark-sun> khate marboot be devicet ro bejoor
<dark-sun> badesham google bezan boro jolo ta bebinim chi mishe
<dark-sun> terminal ro baladi??
<kvahid87> KAM
<kvahid87> yani sefr
<kvahid87> farz kon
<kvahid87> dar hadde karam
<kvahid87> ye chizayi too ubuntu help bood
<kvahid87> test kardam
<dark-sun> bia oon gooshe bala samte chap
<dark-sun> oon ghesmati hast k esme barname ha mian
<dark-sun> oonja type kon
<dark-sun> terminal
<dark-sun> omad, vazesh kon
<kvahid87> baw baladam baz konam o  chanta dastoor o ina
<kvahid87> gofte ye file besaz
<kvahid87> oonja gir karam
<dark-sun> ahaa
<dark-sun> ki gofte file besaaz?
<kvahid87> vagarna pach adb  va fast boot ro nasb kardam
<dark-sun> mashaalaa
<dark-sun> khoobe
<kvahid87> alan mitoonam dastoor haye adb ro bedam
<kvahid87> faghat moshkele driver daram
<dark-sun> khob pas in kar ro bokon kvahid87
<kvahid87> too central help ye topic bood
<dark-sun> tuye terminal bezan
<dark-sun> lsusb
<kvahid87> w8
 * dark-sun sigar mikeshe :-~ ~ ~
<kvahid87> winston 60
<kvahid87> mikhay haji?
<kvahid87> zadam
<kvahid87> log bezaram inja
<kvahid87> ?
<dark-sun> bezar
<dark-sun> tu pastebin.ubuntu.com
<dark-sun> link bezar inja
<dark-sun> kole lug inja bashe, kasif mishe. akhare vaghte kasi nist tamiz kone kanal ro
<kvahid87> kvahid87@kvahid87-To-be-filled-by-O-E-M:~$ lsusb Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundat
<kvahid87> vay
<kvahid87> naaaa
<kvahid87> dir gofti
<dark-sun> hala khodet bayad kolle kanal ro tey bekeshi!
<dark-sun> mobaraket bashe
<kvahid87> sry
<kvahid87> bebakhsh
<kvahid87> noobam dige
 * dark-sun tey mide daste kvahid87 ...
<kvahid87> :/
<kvahid87> :/
<dark-sun> bebin
<dark-sun> man k nemidunam che chizaii vasl kardi be in laptope zabun baste
<dark-sun> khodet gushio ye bar joda kon
<dark-sun> ino bezan
<dark-sun> bad, vaslesh kon
<dark-sun> dobare ino bezan
<dark-sun> bebin farghesh chie
<dark-sun> dar kol
<dark-sun> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp.
<dark-sun> ooni k jolo ID miad, marboot be karkhune sazande ast
<dark-sun> va kode oonvare :
<dark-sun> 0024
<dark-sun> marboot be abzaar
<dark-sun> tu hamin joft kod ro google bezan
<dark-sun> kenaresh ham ye linux driver benvis
<dark-sun> bebin chi dastgiret mishe
<kvahid87> ok
<kvahid87> fadaa
<kvahid87> mokham terekid az bas kar kardam
<dark-sun> شب دیر وقته
<dark-sun> واسه حل کردن مشکلات لینوکس عجله نکن
<kvahid87> neveshti sigar yadam endakhti
<kvahid87> beram bekesham
<dark-sun> یادمه واسه حل کردن یه مسئله یک هفته روز و شب گوگل می‌کردم
<kvahid87> alagham ziade
<dark-sun> یادم نیست تهش نتیجه گرفتم یا رفتم سراغ یه چیز دیگه...
<dark-sun> :اسمایلی امیدواری دادن به تازه واردها:
<kvahid87> :(
<kvahid87> :)
<kvahid87> shomaha
<kvahid87> beginer migin
<kvahid87> noob migin
<kvahid87> ya newbie
<kvahid87> ?
<kvahid87> :v
<dark-sun> دنیای آزاده
<dark-sun> هر کی هر چی حال کنه می گه
<dark-sun> آزادی بیان هم که مثل همیشه حمایت می کنه
<dark-sun> free speech
<dark-sun> عه
<dark-sun> این هفته لاگ افتاده سعادت آباااد
<dark-sun> :D :D
<dark-sun> ای ووول
<dark-sun> همون دوشنبه شب می شه یعنی؟
<dark-sun> بعله
<dark-sun> تو عنوانش نوشته
<dark-sun> من که خوشحالم و امیدوارم که بتونم بیام
 * dark-sun mire bekhabe...
<kvahid87> :/
<kvahid87> ye soal ekocholoo
 * dark-sun khodesho mizane be khab... 
<dark-sun> :D :D
<dark-sun> kvahid87: bepors
<kvahid87> alan
<kvahid87> man mitoonam
<kvahid87> ye kari konam device haye mokhtalefo  bedoone dango fang vasl konam beshnase?
<kvahid87> samsung
<kvahid87> htc
<kvahid87> sony
<dark-sun> kvahid87: tehran hasti?
<kvahid87> bedoone dango fang
<kvahid87> tabriz
<dark-sun> heyf shod, vagarna migoftam biay lug
<kvahid87> lug
<kvahid87> dige chie
<dark-sun> oonja soalato javab midadim
<dark-sun> linux user group
<kvahid87> kojas makanesh
<dark-sun> http://tabrix.org/
<dark-sun> شما که خودتون لاگ دارین که
<kvahid87> karam biofte  alaaeddin
<kvahid87> miam oonvara
<dark-sun> برو اونجا همه بچه ها مشتاقن کمکت بدن
<dark-sun> ولی در مورد سوالت
<dark-sun> من خودم با گوشی سامسونگ خودم هیچ مشکلی نداشتم
<dark-sun> و به محض اینکه
<dark-sun> زدم
<dark-sun> sudo adb devices
<kvahid87> alan ye samsung zadam sheakht
<dark-sun> توی لیست ظاهر شد
<dark-sun> آهان
<dark-sun> دیدی؟
<kvahid87> engar ba device haye ba cpu  mediatek moshkel dare
<dark-sun> پس اون گوشی که نشناخته درایوری چیزی نیاز داره که باید بگردی دانلودش کنی
<dark-sun> مم البته من فک نمی کنم ماجول یو اس بی خیلی به سی پی یو ربطی ... ولی خب شما می گین قبول می کنم
<kvahid87> adb ham shenakht
<kvahid87> na
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> وانمود کرد که شناخته
<dark-sun> اونم خسته شده
<dark-sun> یوختایی لپ تاپ‌ها خسته می‌شن رفتارهای غیرمتعارف نشون می‌دن
<kvahid87> gooshiaye ba cpu media tek  ye joorayi gheyre rasmian
<kvahid87> :v
<kvahid87> too windows  ham moshkele driver daran
<dark-sun> مورد داشتیم فایل تغییر می‌کرده تو ادیتور، توی براوزر تغییراتی دیده نمی‌شده.. فرداش تغییرات دیده شده
<dark-sun> اونا گوشی‌های سری تی هستن
<dark-sun> به مرور زمان درایورشون ساخته می شه
<dark-sun> سر خود
<dark-sun> :)))
<kvahid87> khkhhkhhkk
<kvahid87> alan  narm afzare farsi saze gooshie samsungam  grant kardam
<kvahid87> gooshi farsi shod
<kvahid87> samsung halle
<dark-sun> من که انگلیسی رو ترجیح می دم
<dark-sun> فارسی ایز نو گود، انلی انگلیش پلیز
<kvahid87> khodayi  in tahrima naboodan
<kvahid87> man bayad amale mishodam
<kvahid87> :v
<dark-sun> :)))
<dark-sun> منم حلیم فروشی می‌زدم
<dark-sun> اوضاعمون بهتر می شد
<kvahid87> :v
<kvahid87> damm
<kvahid87> lanat be htc
<dark-sun> مم البته دام هم بد نیس
<dark-sun> و بر کسانی که درایور لینوکس نمی‌دهند
<dark-sun> مدل گوشیه چیه ؟
<dark-sun> kvahid87: ?
<kvahid87> htc desire 616
<kvahid87> tanha gooshi ke
<kvahid87> custom rom nadadan vasash biroon
<kvahid87> mediatek.com/en/downloads
<kvahid87> inj  ro niga kardam
<kvahid87> vase cpu  haye mt-6592   hich driveri nist
<dark-sun> http://hexamob.com/driversen/driversen-driversen/download-android-usb-drivers-for-htc/
<dark-sun> oh oonja linux nadare
<kvahid87> are
<kvahid87> moshkel az gooshime
<kvahid87> too xda developers ham
<kvahid87> hich projeyi  vase in gooshi nist
<kvahid87> engar moshkel az gooshie mane
<dark-sun> na kvahid87
<dark-sun> moshkel az sherkate sazandast
<dark-sun> hich ehterami vase karbarane linux gha'yel nashode
<dark-sun> ma ro be *** hesab karde
<kvahid87> akhe mohite recovery in ham ba  oonaye dige fargh dare
<kvahid87> ras migi
<dark-sun> bayad begim richard stallman bere serviseshoon kone
<kvahid87> hey rich
<dark-sun> kvahid87: didi developers toolsesh makhfie?
<dark-sun> bayad 7 bar bezani ta zaher beshe
<kvahid87> are
<dark-sun> htc 1 k injoori bod
<kvahid87> shabihe gooshiaye huawei hastesh
<dark-sun> mikhad bege yani man ham ba classam mesle apple
<dark-sun> :P
<kvahid87> :v
<dark-sun> man beram bekhabam
<dark-sun> shabe hamegi be kheyr va shadi
<dark-sun> kvahid87: khabidi, cheragham beband. dastet dard nakone
<dark-sun> kari be lubotu3 nadashte bash, robote
<dark-sun> lubotu3: bot?
<kvahid87> ok
<dark-sun> lubotu3: stop spamming me!
<lubotu3> dark-sun: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kvahid87> shab khosh
<dark-sun> :D :D
<dark-sun> kvahid87: didi^^ ?
<dark-sun> injoori aziatesh nakon
<dark-sun> shab bekheyr
<dark-sun> @};-
<kvahid87> shab bekheyr
<kvahid87> :v
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-04
<kvahid87> salam
<kvahid87> kesi rahe  halle moshkele  driver gooshihaye htc ro too ununtu midoone
<kvahid87> hame khaban engari
<kvahid87> felan
<mamins1376> سلام.
<kvahid87> salam
<kvahid87> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<kvahid87> error mide mige missing
<dark-sun> kvahid87
<dark-sun> az software centere ubuntu rafti?
<kvahid87> az software center  ham network error dad
<kvahid87> are
<dark-sun> tuye terminal: ping google.com
<dark-sun> bebin javab mide
<dark-sun> ?
<kvahid87> ping mide
<kvahid87> 64
<kvahid87> ke khoobe
<kvahid87> :v
<dark-sun> pas internetet vasle
<dark-sun> :D
<kvahid87> :v
<kvahid87> any body alive?
<kvahid87> hello
<kvahid87> :v
<kvahid87> dark sun inaro gaz nagerefte bashe
<dark-sun> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<dark-sun> na baw, hame hastan, vali khastan
 * dark-sun :-~ ~ ~
<kvahid87> khaste :v
<kvahid87> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<dark-sun> kvahid87 ye kalle rafti tush!
<dark-sun> sudo bezan ghablesh
<dark-sun> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<kvahid87> kvahid87@kvahid87-To-be-filled-by-O-E-M:~$ sudo -s [sudo] password for kvahid87:  root@kvahid87-To-be-filled-by-O-E-M:~# /etc/apt/sources.list  bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<dark-sun> kvahid87 dare fosh mide! passworde root ro nadari?
<kvahid87> dadam dige
<dark-sun> bikhial, boro az hamun software center
<dark-sun> oonja talash koni
<dark-sun> bishtar natije migiri
<kvahid87> ok
<kvahid87> tnx
<dark-sun> np
<kvahid87> hal kardam
<kvahid87> :v
<dark-sun> khoda ro shokr
<dark-sun> belakhare internetet vasl shod
<dark-sun> ;-P
<dark-sun> shabe hamegi bekheyr...
 * dark-sun broadcasts [SIGTERM]...
 * dark-sun broadcasts [SIGKILL]...
 * dark-sun will halts now...
#ubuntu-ir 2016-01-04
<Mahdi> Salam dostan
<Mahdi> Kasi hat aya??
<Mahdi> Dostan man to sait be ye moskel barkhordam:
<Mahdi> متاسفانه نام کاربری mahdi9675 غیرفعال شده است. لطفا با مدیران انجمن تماس بگیرید ممنوعیت شما باطل نخواهد شد.
<Mahdi> Chi kar konam?
<alimj> در این خصوص نظری ندارم. من مدت چند روز است که در این چت روم آنلاین هستم. مثل اینکه فعالیتی ندارد
<Mahdi> Pas koja beporsam moshkelamo?
<Mahdi> In sait grohi DAT telegram nadaran??
<alimj> یک نام کاربری جدید با یک ایمیل دیگر درست کنید و با ادمین تماس بگیرید و مشکلتان را مطرح کنید. احتمال زیاد به شما کمک خواهند کرد یا پاسختان را خواهند داد
#ubuntu-ir 2016-01-05
<Sadegh> سلام به همه دوستان
<Sadegh> من یه دو هفته ای هست که درگیر نصب اوبونتو سرور روی سیستمم هستم و یه مشکلی دارم. امیدوارم بتونید کمکم کنید.
<Sadegh> بعد از نصب لودر میاد بالا که توش اوبونتو و اوبونتو ال تی اس هست. بعد از اینکه اوبونتو رو برای بالا اومدن انتخاب میکنم، کلی نوشته میاد و آخرش هم موارد زیر رو مینویسه و هی اونا رو تکرار میکنه و سیستم عامل بالا نمیاد.
<Sadegh> incrementally starting raid arrays ...
<Sadegh> mdadm: create user root not found
<Sadegh> mdadm: create group disk not found
<Sadegh> این سه تا خط رو زیر هم تکرار میکنه. اگر سیستم رو ریستارت کنم هم دیگه بوت لودر کار نمیکنه و یه صفحه سیاه میاد که اسپیسر چشمک میزنه و چیزی نمیشه تایپ کرد.
<Sadegh> تو این سیستم 2 تا هارد دارم که سخت افزاری میرور شدن. یعنی رِید 1 هستن.
<Sadegh> کسی میتونه راهنمایی کنه؟
<Sadegh> البته خیلی ها در انجمن گفتن که این مشکل بلنک اسکرین مربوط به نصب کارت گرافیک هست. من کارت گرافیکم آنبورد هست روی مادربورد ایسوس مدل:
<Sadegh> Z87-c
<Sadegh> با لایو اوبونتو هم بالا اومدم و سیستم پروفایل رو دیدم که ببینم کارت گرافیک رو نصب کرده یا نه. جلوی اوپن جی ال زده آن نوی یعنی نشناخته
<Sadegh> نسخه 14.04 سرور رو هم دارم نصب میکنم. کسی میتونه کمک کنه
<alimj> واقعا جالبه این آی آر سی روم. مردم یک ربع هم حاضر نیستند برای گرفتن جوابشون منتظر بشند :-D
<farooghkz> کنترل سی، چیکاره ای؟
<CtrlC> :\
<mike90> i wanna press you CtrlC but i dont do, as you gonna kill my process ;D
<CtrlC> همم! آفرین. من فقط وقتی دستور ترمینیت میدم که خودت بخوای!
<CtrlC> farooghkz: یه جورایی ترمینیتورم. دستور ترمینیت پروسه ها رو میدم.
<farooghkz> terminate?
<CtrlC> بله.
<farooghkz> خاتمه دادن به پروسه ها؟
<CtrlC> بله.
<farooghkz> پس تو کنترل سی هستی؟
<CtrlC> :/
<farooghkz> بگو بله
<farooghkz> هستی؟
<CtrlC> :\
<CtrlC> وقتی با یکی کار داری نام کاربریشو ذکر کن. اینطوری اکثر کلاینت ها پیشفرض اعلان میدن.
<farooghkz> دونقطه اسلش و دونقطه بک اسلش ینی چی؟؟؟
<CtrlC> یه شکلکه. جستجوش کن.
<farooghkz> دوست عزیز اینجا به غیر از من و تو کسی نیست ک
<farooghkz> میدونم شکلکه
<farooghkz> منظورت رو نگرفتم
<CtrlC> میدونی شکلک چیه پس؟
<farooghkz> بله
<farooghkz> ‏‎:-)‎
<CtrlC> خب پس واضحه دیگه. وقتی برای کسی سوالی پیش بیاد یا سردرگم یا کنجکاو بشه و ... به کارش میبره.
<farooghkz> منظورت رو واضح و شفاف بیان کن ‎:-)‎
<farooghkz> خب پس کنترل سی هستی؟
<CtrlC> :\
<farooghkz> ینی چی؟
<CtrlC> منظورت اینه که چه سوالی تو ذهنم شکل گرفته؟:\
<Oslo-Mann> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2016-01-06
<Dbyan> hello
<Dbyan> o.O
<Dbyan> any one is there
<Dbyan> ?
<Dbyan> hmm
<Dbyan> HELP
<Dbyan> JOIN
<Mokazemi> help
<UGeekU> slm
<UGeekU> Kasi hast?
<UGeekU> ?
<UGeekU> من موقع نصب هر برنامه ای ارور زیر رو دریافت می کنم :
<UGeekU>  pidgin-twitter : Depends: pidgin but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<UGeekU> مثلا این واسه برنامه پیدگین بود
<farooghkz> اوبونتو؟
<UGeekU> bale
<farooghkz> نمیدونم
<farooghkz> شرمنده
<UGeekU> tnx doostan man taze ba irc ashna shodam sharmande. ...
<farooghkz> راستی انجمن هست میتونید اونجا مطرحش کنید
<farooghkz> کانال های ایرانی اکثر مواقع خلوتن
<UGeekU> چشم گفتم شاید اینجا زیاد باشه
<UGeekU> دوستان شرمنده این
<UGeekU> sources.list
<farooghkz> چی زیاد باشه؟
<UGeekU> چجوری باشه
<UGeekU> تعداد افراد
<UGeekU> میشه لیست سورس خودتون رو قرار بدید به نظرم مشکل از اونه
<UGeekU> من اصلا با USC
<UGeekU> مشکل دارم
<farooghkz> لیست سورسمو بدم؟
<UGeekU> بله
<UGeekU> اگه مشکلی نیست ..
<farooghkz> شرمنده
<farooghkz> کامپیوتر ندارم
<UGeekU> شما لیست سورس رو تغییر دادین ؟
<UGeekU> رو کشور ایران ست کردین؟
<UGeekU> باید کلا چجوری باشه؟
<farooghkz> یعنی خرابه
<farooghkz> نمیدونم
<farooghkz> ایرج اینجایی؟
<UGeekU> راستی عضویت تو انجمن مشکل داره ؟ راه خاصی داره ماه مهر رو قبول نمیکنه
<UGeekU> ؟
<iraj> farooghkz, are
<farooghkz> o.O
<UGeekU> ?
<farooghkz> ایرج ببین مشکلات این دوست رو میتونی حل کنی؟
<farooghkz> گیک: شرمنده در این مورد هم کمکی نمیتونم بکنم
<iraj> مشکل چیه؟
<UGeekU> عضویت تو انجمن مشکلی داره ؟
<UGeekU> من نمیتونم عضو شوم
<iraj> اها. من عضو انجمن نیستم
<farooghkz> ایرج، چرا؟
<iraj> farooghkz, اوبونتو کار نمی کنم
<farooghkz> O.o
#ubuntu-ir 2016-01-07
<farooghkz> سلام ایرج
<iraj> farooghkz, hi
<farooghkz> سلام دینگ دنگ دو
<alimj> در عجبم که آیا حضرت nixoeen هر
<alimj> ... هرگز دیده در سال ۲۰۱۵ دیده شده‌اند یا خیر
<alimj> :-ي
<farooghkz> سلام
<farooghkz> در سال 2015 و در این کانال ندیدشون
<farooghkz> ندیدمشون
<alimj> farooghkz: سلام. نکته اینکه که تاپیک این چت روم ازتابستان ۲۰۱۴ تا حالا ثابت مانده
<farooghkz> مگه تاپیک هر دقه باید عوض شه؟
<alimj> خیر. ولی من در چت رومهای دیگر تعویض آن را زیاد می‌بینم
<farooghkz> البته بگم که فقط دو سه هفتس که زیاد میام آی آر سی ولی داخل همین زمان هم ندیدمشون اینجا
<farooghkz> دیگه من برم کانال بازی
<alimj> بسیار خوب
#ubuntu-ir 2016-01-08
<mp7> hi
<mp7> I am looking for Iranian channels
<mp7> who can help me?
<mp7> Persian
<mp7> ?
<mp7> <alimj>
<farooghkz> س
<farooghkz> سس
<BogeymanAgnostic> join #mashhadlug
#ubuntu-ir 2016-01-09
<senaps> دوستان لپ تاپم با وایرلس روشن و کار کردن عمومی با اینترنت ( کلاینت IRC) و فایرفاکس بین ۲.۵ تا ۳ ساعت شارژ نگه میداره.... این مقدار طبیعیه؟ چطوری میشه افزایشش داد؟ برایتنس صفحه نمایش رو در پایین تر حد خودش اوردم ولی غیر از این مورد کار بخصوصی نکردم! :)
<BogeymanAgnostic> senaps: وقتي با ويندوز بالا مياريش بيشتر كار ميكنه؟
<senaps> BogeymanAgnostic : کلا ویندوز ندارم رو لپ‌تاپ و فقط اوبونتو هست.... ولی به نظرم یه زمانی ۳.۵ ساعت کار میکرده برام(اون موقع ویندوز بود)
<senaps> البته الان تقریبا ۲ ساله که بیشتر از چهار پنج دقیقه با باطری کار نکردم و تمام مدت لپ‌تاپ به برق وصل بوده.... باطری رو هم در نیاوردم.... نمیدونم تاثیر داشته این مسئله یا نه
<BogeymanAgnostic> senaps: باطري هاي يون ليتيوم به مرور زمان حتي اگه استفاده نشن به مرور ظرفيت خودشونو از دست ميدن و فاسد ميشن
<BogeymanAgnostic> senaps: حتي اگه باطري رو نو بخري اگه مدت زيادي در انبار يا قفسه ي فروشگاه مونده باشه به مرور فاسد ميشه
<senaps> BogeymanAgnostic : این مسئله فقط برای باطری های لیتیوم هست؟ باقی باطری ها این مشکل رو ندارن؟
<senaps> BogeymanAgnostic :  این جریان جدید که وقتی لپ‌تاپ به برق وصله میزنن باطری رو در میارن دیگه چیه؟اگر علمی باشه اینکار به نظرم عقب‌گرده در تکنولوژی
<BogeymanAgnostic> senaps: باطري ليتيوم رو بايد با شارژ چهل درصد
<BogeymanAgnostic> كمتر از نصف ظرفيت انبار كرد
<senaps> BogeymanAgnostic : بسیار ممنون
<BogeymanAgnostic> اگه با شارژ خالي انبارش كني واكنش هاي شيميايي ناخواسته اتفاق ميافته
<BogeymanAgnostic> البته اگه باطري رو شارژ هم كني خودش به مرور شارژ از دست ميده
<BogeymanAgnostic> senaps: خواهش ميكنم
<BogeymanAgnostic> BogeymanAgnostic: باطري هاي هيدريد نيكل هم همينومشكل رو دارن
<BogeymanAgnostic> كلاً مشكل همه ي باطري ها است
<BogeymanAgnostic> senaps:
<BogeymanAgnostic> اينو نصب كن
<BogeymanAgnostic> powertop
<BogeymanAgnostic> sudo powertop --auto-tune
<senaps> BogeymanAgnostic: نصبش کنم این رو؟ دستوری که دادی کار نمیکنه... احتمالا اینستالش رو یادت رفته بنویسی!
<BogeymanAgnostic> اين دستور رو بزن ببين چه سرويس هايي در حال اجرا هستن، هر كدوم رو نميخواي متوقف كن
<BogeymanAgnostic> senaps: sudo apt-get install powertop
<BogeymanAgnostic> براي مشاهده دمون ها يا همون سرويس ها:
<senaps> اجراش با همون دستورها باشه دیگه؟
<BogeymanAgnostic> service --status-all
<BogeymanAgnostic> اره
<BogeymanAgnostic> shayadam: sudo service --status-all
<BogeymanAgnostic> همينطور ببين كدوم ماژول هاي هسته بارگذاري شدن، هر كدومو نميخواي غيرفعال كن:
<BogeymanAgnostic> مشاهده ي ماژول هاي هسته:
<BogeymanAgnostic> sudo lsmod
<BogeymanAgnostic> حذف ماژول:
<BogeymanAgnostic> sudo rmmod <module>
<senaps> توی اینجا، سایز مهمه یا استفاده؟؟؟ یعنی سرویسی که سایزش ۱۶ مگه ولی عدد used by صفر هست، مهم نیست؟
<senaps> ؟
<BogeymanAgnostic> براي بهينه سازي مصرف برق باتري اين كارا رو ميتوني بكني
<BogeymanAgnostic> senaps: بذار ببينم
<BogeymanAgnostic> senaps: صفر اسم پروسه ي اينيته
<senaps> اهان....
<senaps> پس فعاله..
<BogeymanAgnostic> senaps: "init" avvalin chizie ke tooye Gnu/Linux load mishe ba'd hmeye chizhaye dige ro load mikone
<senaps> خوب وقتی لود میشه یعنی هست دیگه... به قولی فعاله.... یا من بد فهمیدم؟
<senaps> مثلا بلوتوث .....
<senaps> سرویسش ظاهرا فعاله با اینکه 0 هستش
<BogeymanAgnostic> are vaghti load shode bashe yani ke fa33ale
<BogeymanAgnostic> senaps: wait...
<BogeymanAgnostic> senaps: "used by" age 0 bashe yani inke hich kernel-module e digeyi behesh vabaste nist
<BogeymanAgnostic> senaps: vali be ma3nie in NIST ke gheyre-fa33ale!
<senaps> بسیار عالی....
<senaps> همونیه که فکر میکردم...
<senaps> این سوال رو تو روم همسایه پرسیدم شما نظری نداری؟
<BogeymanAgnostic> senaps: اگه صفر نباشه و غير غعالش كني ممكنه يه ماژول ديگه از كار بيافته
<senaps>  is there any scheduler to run and controlled in ubuntu time panel??? so when i click on on time, after the calender show me my schedule for the day and places to be?
<BogeymanAgnostic> senaps: روم همسايه كجاس؟
<senaps> BogeymanAgnostic: روم انگلیسی اوبونتو
<BogeymanAgnostic> اها
<senaps> :)
<BogeymanAgnostic> كانال همسايه
<BogeymanAgnostic> بذار ببينم
<senaps> کانال و روم رو همیشه قاطی میکنم من!
<BogeymanAgnostic> :D
<BogeymanAgnostic> sudo apt-get install calendar-indicator
<BogeymanAgnostic> senaps: ^
<senaps> بذار اسکرین شات ببینم ازش ببینم همونه که میخوام....
<senaps> چون بعضی ها زیادی شلوغش کردن!
<BogeymanAgnostic> senaps: Google is your friend :)
<rtfsource> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/install-google-calendar-in-ubuntu-13-04-12-04-12-10-linux-mint/
<senaps> BogeymanAgnostic : این عالیه فقط حیف ایکن اختصاصی خودش رو داره... :( چیزی نیست که توی خود ساعت و تاریخ اوبونتو نشون بده؟
<rtfsource> اون اَپلت ساعت سورس کد خودش رو داره
<rtfsource> مگه اینکه اَپلت ساعت رو برداری یه اَپلت دیگه جایگزینش کنی
<rtfsource> یا اینکه اصلاً اپلت ساعت رو خودت هک کنی
<rtfsource> احتمالاً با پایتون نوشته شده
<senaps> کدومش راحت تره؟!
<senaps> پایتون بلدم ولی نمیدونم بتونم درست کنم چنین چیزی رو یا نه!! ضمن اینکه این ایده‌ی گوگل کلندر در اینجا خیلی عالی بود و اصلا یادم نبود که نیاز دارم گوگل کلندر سینک باشه باهاش!
<rtfsource> فکر میکنم خودت اگه پایتون بلد باشی، می‌تونی هر جور که دلت میخواد کل سیستم عامل رو به دلخواه خودت سفارشی کنی
<rtfsource> منتها دیگه حداقل کار با سیستم‌عامل‌های یونیکسی
<rtfsource> LPIC-1, Linux+ yaa BSDA hast
<rtfsource> من اصلاً به اعتبار این مدارک و بازار کارشون کار ندارم
<rtfsource> نکته اینجاس که دروس و سرفصل‌ها و اهداف آموزشی این آزمون‌ها به قدری ضروریه
<rtfsource> و این آزمون‌ها به قدری سادس
<senaps> الپیک کتاب هاش رو خوندم و فیلم های جادی رو هم دیدم....
<senaps> تا حدودی اشنایی دارم ولی نه کامل!
<rtfsource> که اگه نتونی پاس کنیشون، یعنی این که کارت رو بلد نیستی
<rtfsource> senaps, فیلم‌های جادی عااااالین
<rtfsource> senaps, یه کتاب دیگه هم هست که فوق العادس
<rtfsource> senaps, البته مؤلفش خیلی فرهنگ نرم‌افزار آزاد نداره
<rtfsource> senaps, صبر کن
<rtfsource> senaps, پیغام خصوصی بدم بهت؟
<rtfsource> senaps, /msg ?
<senaps> اره
<rtfsource> senaps, در مورد گلف کُد چیزی شنیدی؟
<rtfsource> senaps, سرگرم‌کننده‌ترین فعالیت در دنیای دانشجویی و هکری
<rtfsource> senaps, اینجاها ثبت نام کن:
<rtfsource> senaps, codeeval.com , codechef.com , https://www.hackerrank.com/
<rtfsource> senaps, codeeval.com از همه ساده تره
<senaps> از اینا نیست که مسئله ریاضی میده با برنامه نویسی حل کنم؟!‌:)
<rtfsource> senaps, دقیقاً
<rtfsource> فقط ریاضی نیست
<senaps> من ریاضیم خیلی ضعیفه از این تیپ سایتا میترسم! روحیم رو ضعیف میکنن شدید!
<rtfsource> senaps, کاری نداره... هفته ای یه چالش
<rtfsource> senaps, راه حل ریاضی رو هم میتونی توی گوگل پیدا کنی
<rtfsource> senaps, بعد بشینی فکر کنی که چجوری میشه به زبون کُد در آوردش
<senaps> این خوبه...
<senaps> بازم تنکس! :)
<rtfsource> senaps, مخلصیم!
<senaps> BogeymanAgnostic :  عاقا این کلندره چطوری ران میشه؟  هرکاری میکنم هیج جا نیست....درست نصب شد ولی
<rtfsource> ببین برو روی پنل راست-کلیک کن
<rtfsource> احتمالاً یه چیزی باید اونجا باشه تو مایه های
<rtfsource> add to panel
<rtfsource> یا
<rtfsource> panel applets
<rtfsource> بعد یه کادری بااس باز بشه توش سرچ کن google calendar
<rtfsource> احتمالاً
<rtfsource> add applets to the panel
<senaps> راست کلیک که میکنم یا چیزی نمیاد، یا تنظیمات همون اپلت خودش میاد :(
<senaps> فک کنم به خاطر compiz باشه؟
<rtfsource> یه کم اینور تر... یه کم اونور تر...
<rtfsource> شایدم پنل قفل شده
<rtfsource> من الان پشت سیستم دبیان هستم
<rtfsource> به اوبونتو دسترسی ندارم
<rtfsource> وگرنه دقیقاً بهت میگفتم
<senaps> نه پیدا میکنم الان
<rtfsource> شایدم باید بری توی setting
<ho3ein> سلام
<ho3ein> مشکلی برام پیش اومده
<ho3ein> کسی هست که کمک کنه؟؟
<ho3ein> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,129281.msg1044366.html#msg1044366
<alimj> من نمی‌دونم چرا همه توقع دارند در ۲ دقیقه جواب بگیرند
<towhid> سلام
<alimj> سلام towhid
<towhid> سلام alimj جان
<towhid> من میخواستم توی فروم یه سوالی در یه تایپیکی بپرسم
<towhid> ولی نتونستم برای گزینه ارسال مطلب رو پیدا کنم
<towhid> میتونید کمکم کنید؟
<alimj> مشکل چی هست؟
<towhid> نمیدونم از کجا باید توی تایپیک سوال بپرسم
<towhid> ادیتور رو نمیتونم پیدا کنم
<towhid> یه سوال در مورد گراب داشتم
<alimj> من خودم هنوز در فوروم عضو نیستم
<towhid> اوکی
<alimj> باید در قسمت نصب، راه اندازی و بروز آوری بپرسید
<alimj> از نظر من
<towhid> تایپیکش رو پیدا کردم
<towhid> مشکل اینه که نمیتونم متنم رو ارسال کنم
<alimj> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,17391.0.html
<towhid> در فروم های دیگه یه دکمه هست با عنوان ارسال پاسخ
<towhid> در این فروم اون دکمه رو پیدا نمیکنم
<alimj> شاید تاپیک مورد نظر قفل باشد. مثلا اون موردی که من لینکش رو فرستادم قفل است
<towhid> دقیقا میخواستم در همین تایپیک ارسال کنم
<towhid> پس موضوع اینه
<towhid> ممنون
<alimj> بعضی وقتها مدیران وبلاگ بعضی تاپیک‌های مهم یا شلوغ را قفل می‌کنند
<BogeymanAgnostic> towhid: سلام... مشكل بوت كالي هنوز برقراره؟
<BogeymanAgnostic> من الان رسيدم منزل
<towhid> سلام
<towhid> بله هنوز همونجوریه
<BogeymanAgnostic> من آيدين هستم
<towhid> سلام اقا ایدین
<towhid> شناختمتون
<BogeymanAgnostic> امشب يه راهنماي كامل براتون مينويسم
<BogeymanAgnostic> خيلي مخلصيم
<towhid> دمت گرم
<towhid> دیگه کلافه شدم
<towhid> فدات
<alimj> منظور از کالی، Kali یا همان Backtrack است؟
<towhid> KALI
<BogeymanAgnostic> towhid: systeme shoma HP eh?
<towhid> ایدین جان پس سیه
<BogeymanAgnostic> سيستمتون چيه؟
<towhid> pC
<BogeymanAgnostic> ah ok
<BogeymanAgnostic> towhid: Windows va Kali 64bit ya 32bit!
<BogeymanAgnostic> ?
<towhid> هر دو 64
<BogeymanAgnostic> ok
<towhid> ایدین جان میخوای تا شما بررسی میکنید من با کالی به صورت زنده بوت بشم ؟
<towhid> الان با ویندوزم
<BogeymanAgnostic> اگه بتوني كه عالي ميشه
<BogeymanAgnostic> towhid:
<towhid> ایرادی نداره با یو اس بی بوت بشم
<towhid> ؟
<towhid> سرعت سی دی پایینه
<BogeymanAgnostic> نه
<towhid> اوکی
<towhid> فعلا
<BogeymanAgnostic> :)
<BogeymanAgnostic> brb رفتم يه چاي بريزم الان برميگردم
<alimj> یک پررنگ هم برای من بریز. دستت درد نکند
<BogeymanAgnostic> هه هه
<towhid> جناب ایدین من در خدمتم
<BogeymanAgnostic> ok
<BogeymanAgnostic> صبر...
<rtfsource> towhid, توحید جان ببین میتونی این پارتیشن رو سوار کنی؟
<rtfsource> آیدین هستم
<rtfsource>  /dev/sda1
<towhid> hdndk [hk lk lfjnd isjl llk,k ldal h'i nsj,va, il f'd
<towhid> h,i
<towhid> سوتی
<rtfsource> هه هه
<towhid> ایدین جان من مبتدی هستم ممنون میشم اگه دستورشو هم بگی
<rtfsource> ترمینال رو باز کن
<rtfsource> بعد بزن
<towhid> خب
<rtfsource> cd Desktop
<rtfsource> mkdir mnt
<rtfsource> sudo mount -type vfat /dev/sda1 ./mnt
<rtfsource> یا اصلاً اگه میتونی با فایل منجر بازش کن
<towhid> تا اینجایی که گفتین زدم
<rtfsource> خب حالا دایرکتوری mnt رو باز کن
<towhid> باز کردم
<rtfsource> wait
<rtfsource> یه دایرکتوری به اسم
<rtfsource> EFI
<rtfsource> وجود داره؟
<towhid> در داخل دایرکتوری پدف؟
<towhid> mnt
<rtfsource> آره
<towhid> در داخل دایرکتوری ام ان تی باید باشه؟
<towhid> نه وجود نداره
<rtfsource> چه چیزایی توشه؟
<towhid> هیچی
<rtfsource> درست سوار نشده
<rtfsource> فایل منجر رو لطفاً باز کن
<towhid> در همون دایرکتوری که توی دسکتاب ساختم چیزی نیستا
<towhid> خب
<alimj> خروجی دستور mount را بگذارید تو این سایت تا ما ببینیم http://pastebin.com/
<rtfsource> ببین آپشنی بهت میده که هارد دیسک رو سوار کنی؟
<alimj> یک خروجی هم از sudo fdisk -l بگیرید و متن خروجی را بگذارید در pastebin
<towhid> http://pastebin.com/fDGyiVuc
<rtfsource> alimj, http://asklinux.ir/8526/%D8%A8%D9%88%D8%AA-%D8%B4%D8%AF%D9%86-%DA%A9%D8%A7%D9%84%DB%8C-%D9%85%D8%B4%DA%A9%D9%84-%DA%AF%D8%B1%D8%A7%D8%A8
<rtfsource> همش رو قبلاً پست کرده
<alimj> آهان بهتر شد. در ضمن بر آدم فضول (خودم) لعنت
<towhid> درسته اونجا پستش کردم
<rtfsource> alimj, حق با شماس، باید اعضای کانال بدونن چه خیره
<alimj> GPT و UEFI :-)
<rtfsource> قلبم گرفت چقدر اینترنت کنده
<towhid> ههه
<rtfsource> towhid, sudo mount -t msdos /dev/sda1 ./mnt/
<rtfsource> همونجا توی دایرکتوری دسکتاپ در ترمینال
<towhid> mount: mount point ./mnt/ does not exist
<rtfsource> cd Desktop
<rtfsource> بعدش بزن
<towhid> درسته
<towhid> الان
<rtfsource> الان قاعدتاً باید پارتیشن سوار شده باشه
<towhid> چجوری باید بدونم شده یا نه؟
<rtfsource> بازش کن ببین توش چیه
<towhid> اوکی
<alimj> خروجی ls -lah ~/Desktop/mnt را برای ما بزارید در pastebin
<towhid> efi
<rtfsource> ok
<rtfsource> سوار شده
<alimj> درسته
<rtfsource> ls -lah ~/Desktop/mnt
<rtfsource> pastebin
<towhid> در دایرکتوری دسکتاپ یا فرقی نمیکنه؟
<rtfsource> نه صبر کن
<rtfsource> ببخشید یه لحظه
<towhid> خواهش میکنم
<rtfsource> sudo apt-get install tree
<towhid> alimj جسارت نباشه هاکه لینک رو ندادم
<towhid> فک کردم جوابش همونه که بالا گفتم
<alimj> بله. کاملا درست است. در مسیر درست هستید
<rtfsource> towhid, خروجی این دستور رو لطفاً در پیست‌بین پست کنید
<rtfsource> ls -R | grep ":$" | sed -e 's/:$//' -e 's/[^-][^\/]*\//--/g' -e 's/^/   /' -e 's/-/|/'
<towhid> http://pastebin.com/tCQNt8yb
<rtfsource> cd ~/Desktop/mnt
<rtfsource> سپس دستور فوق، لطفاً
<rtfsource> و پستش کنید لطفاً
<towhid> این ls -lah ~/Desktop/mnt؟
<rtfsource> ls -R | grep ":$" | sed -e 's/:$//' -e 's/[^-][^\/]*\//--/g' -e 's/^/   /' -e 's/-/|/'
<towhid> اینو گذاشتم
<towhid> لینکش همون بالاییه
<rtfsource> حالا این رو نصب کنید:
<rtfsource> sudo apt-get install tree
<rtfsource> سپس
<towhid> چشم
<towhid> نصب شد
<rtfsource> cd ~/Desktop/mnt/efi
<towhid> خب؟
<rtfsource> tree > ~/Desktop/tree.txt
<rtfsource> حالا لطفاً محتویات فایل فوق رو که روی دسکتاپتونه پست کنید
<rtfsource> یه گام دیگه هم مونده
<rtfsource> که خیلی ساده س
<rtfsource> البته نه برای حل مشکل، برای تشخیص
<towhid> همچین فایلی نیست :|
<towhid> root@kali:~/Desktop# ls mnt
<rtfsource> tree > ~/tree.txt
<towhid> این دستور رو بزنم؟
<rtfsource> بله
<rtfsource> داخل دایرکتوری
<rtfsource> ~/Desktop/mnt
<rtfsource> این دستور رو میخوام
<rtfsource> ~/Desktop/mnt/efi/
<rtfsource> اول
<rtfsource> cd ~/Desktop/mnt/efi/
<rtfsource> سپس
<rtfsource> tree > ~/tree.txt
<towhid> http://pastebin.com/pcxXkieC
<rtfsource> towhid, bravo
<towhid> واقعا دستت درد نکنه
<towhid> شرمنده که دارم اذیتت میکنم
<rtfsource> نه داداش من خودمم کنجکاوم
<rtfsource> باید همه با هم همکاری کنن
<rtfsource> خب مشکل اول اینه که اصلاً گراب نصب نشده
<towhid> دمت گرم
<rtfsource> که حالا بخواد بوت بشه
<towhid> فقط یه چیزی
<rtfsource> جانم؟
<towhid> اون بالایی ها رو که گفتی نزدما
<rtfsource> نمیخواد
<rtfsource> همین کافیه
<towhid> این فایل هم داخل ام ان تی هستا
<rtfsource> کدوم؟
<towhid> tree.txt
<rtfsource> میتونی پاکش کنی
<rtfsource> حذفش کن لازم نیست
<towhid> اوکی
<rtfsource> wait
<towhid> اخر نصب کالی یه سوال مپرسه که گراب رو کجا نصب کنم
<towhid> یا یه همچین چیزی
<towhid> که من درست متوجه نشدم
<towhid> یکیش منوالی هست
<rtfsource> اون گزینه نباید بزنی توی
<towhid> یکیش داخل یه دایرکتوری
<rtfsource> MBR
<rtfsource> نصب کنه
<rtfsource> چونکه سیستم کامپیوترت بایوسی نیست
<towhid> دوتا گزینه بود
<rtfsource> UEFI
<rtfsource> هست
<towhid> یکیش داخل dev
<rtfsource> age bezani rooye MBR (master boot record) nasb kone, kar NEmikone!
<rtfsource> اون گزینه مال سیستم‌های قدیمیه که بایوسی هستن
<towhid> همین دوتا گزینه رو داشت
<towhid> \س باید چی میزدم؟
<towhid> پس باید چی میزدم؟
<rtfsource> هر چی میزنی نباید MBR رو انتخاب کنی
<rtfsource> wait a sec, please
<towhid> همیچن انتخابی بهم نداد
<towhid> اوکی
<rtfsource> میخوام گراب رو به اون دایرکتوری اضافه کنم
<rtfsource> دارم بررسی میکنم ببینم
<rtfsource> chroot
<rtfsource> لازمه یا نه
<towhid> اوکی
<alimj> بله. برای ساختن منوی grup باید chroot کنه
<alimj> باید grub-install هم بکنه
<towhid> متن بهم ریختس تشخیصش سخته
<towhid> میشه همونا رو هم فارسی تای\ کنید؟
<towhid> تایپ
<BogeymanAgnostic> alimj: ادامش به عهده شما
<BogeymanAgnostic> لطفاً
<alimj> الان خیلی دیره
<alimj> من حقیقتش تا همین الان خیلی بیدار بودم
<BogeymanAgnostic> ok
<towhid> دوستان مزاحم نمیشم
<BogeymanAgnostic> towhid: wait, please
<towhid> میخواین باشه برا فردا شب
<towhid> اوکی
<BogeymanAgnostic> towhid: اگه خوابت مياد و خسته اي
<BogeymanAgnostic> ادامش براي فردا
<towhid> من نه اصلا
<BogeymanAgnostic> چه بهتر
<towhid> بخاطر شما میگم که دیر وقت از بیرون اومدین
<alimj> آقا من رفتم. فعلا شب بخیر
<alimj> موفق باشید
<towhid> بسلامت
<towhid> یا علی
<BogeymanAgnostic> alimj: شب بخير
<rtfsource> خیله خب بااس chroot بکنیم
<rtfsource> towhid,
<rtfsource> cd Desktop
<towhid> به گوشم ایدین جان
<rtfsource> mkdir sda5
<rtfsource> sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda5 ./sda5/
<rtfsource> hala oon directory sda5 ro baz kon
<towhid> خب
<rtfsource> directory dev dare?
<towhid> بله
<rtfsource> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys; do sudo mount -B $i ./sda5$i
<rtfsource> na
<rtfsource> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys; do sudo mount -B $i ./sda5$i; done
<towhid> دومی رو بزنم؟
<rtfsource> are
<towhid> اولی رو زدما
<rtfsource> مشکلی پیش نمیاد
<towhid> کیو بزنم لغو میشه؟
<rtfsource> دومی رو دوباره بزن
<rtfsource> سپس
<rtfsource> sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf ./sda5/etc/
<rtfsource> چی شد؟
<towhid> cannot create regular file ‘./sda5/etc/’: No such file or directory
<rtfsource> pwd
<rtfsource> چی میگه؟
<rtfsource> pwd
<towhid> دایرکتوری روت رو نشون میده
<towhid> باید برم دسکتاب؟
<rtfsource> دقی
<rtfsource> قا
<rtfsource> دقیقاً کدوم دایرکتوری؟
<towhid> پوشه روت
<rtfsource>  /root/ ?
<towhid> اره
<rtfsource> یا /
<towhid> برا من تایپ نمیشد
<towhid> اولس
<towhid> اولی
<rtfsource> یه فاصله اولش بذاری تایپ میشه
<rtfsource> ok
<towhid> برای این
<towhid> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys; do sudo mount -B $i ./sda5$i; done
<rtfsource> towhid, بذار شسته، رفته توی فوروم برات مینویسم
<towhid> دستور هم نوشت وجود نداره
<rtfsource> towhid, اینجوری خیلی شلخته شده
<towhid> باشه
<rtfsource> towhid, نه من میفهمم چیکار میکنم نه شما
<rtfsource> ادامش رو توی asklinux همونجا مینویسم
<towhid> ممنون
<rtfsource> من همیشه در این کانال هم حضور دارم
<towhid> حتما مزاحمتون میشم
<rtfsource> خواهش میکنم
<rtfsource> اختیار داری دوست عزیز... من هم اوایل کار، دوستان خیلی بهم کمک کردن
<towhid> دمت گرم کمتر کسی تا این وقت شب وقت میذاره
<rtfsource> این اجتماع آزاد به من و شما تعلق داره
<rtfsource> نه مایکروسافت و اپل
<rtfsource> ;)
<towhid> فعلا که من بی بهره ام
<rtfsource> towhid, we've all been there
<rtfsource> all of us
<towhid> تشنه لینوکس بودم ولی همیشه مثل الان به یه در بسته خوردمو بیخیال شدم
<rtfsource> we are all on the same boat, good buddy
<rtfsource> towhid, منم اولش صد بار به در بسته خوردم
<rtfsource> من سنم هم یه مقدار بالاتره
<rtfsource> اون زمان اینترنت دایل آپ فقط بود
<rtfsource> مگه میشد لینوکس گیر بیاری
<towhid> منم سنم بالاسات و دیر شروع کردم
<towhid> بالاس
<towhid> فک کنم هم سن باشیم
<towhid> عکستونو دیدم
<rtfsource> استالمن هم بابابزرگ هممونه
<towhid> 26
<rtfsource> Û³Û´
<towhid> بزرگ مایی
<rtfsource> نوکرتم داداش
<towhid> اقایی
<rtfsource> :D
<towhid> ایدین جان؟
<towhid> با اجازت من مرخص میشم
<towhid> خدانگه دار
#ubuntu-ir 2016-01-10
<towhid> سلام
<towhid> ایدین جان هستین؟
<towhid> alimj: شما هستین؟
<alimj> سلام توحید جان. من هستم ولی دارم میرم بیرون
<towhid> اوکی
<towhid> کی هستین من بیام؟
<alimj> ‏‫پروسه کاری که از دیشب مانده این است که باید بوت لاودر گروب را روی پارتیشین یو ای اف نصب کنید و اطلاعات منوی گروب را هم بسازید
<alimj> من عصر حدود ساعت ۷ میام
<towhid> پس ساعت هفت مزاحمتون میشم
<alimj> خواهش می‌کنم
<towhid> ممنون از راهنماییتون
<towhid> با اجازه
<towhid> خدانگهدار
<navidj> hi
<alimj> سلام آقای نوید
<navidj> khobid
<navidj> wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior =====>>>> 404 Not Found
<alimj> همون چیزهای همیشگی. بچه‌های خوبی باشید. شیطونی نکنید. کارهای بد نکنید.
<navidj> : ))
<navidj> آقا یه سوال
<navidj> این fails
<navidj> ubuntu
<navidj> وقتی توی یه دایرکتوری باشم
<navidj> و مینی کنم
<navidj> وقتی دوباره روی فایل کلیک کنید تا بیاد بالا
<navidj> یه دایرکتوری دیگه باز میکنه
<navidj> و 2 بار باید روش کلید کنم و دایرکتوری قبلی بزنم تا اون بیاد بالا
<navidj> گرفتین منظورم چیه؟
<alimj> حقیقتش خیر
<alimj> منظور از مینی مینیمایز است؟
<navidj> بله
<navidj> vakhti files mikham dobare biaram bala , mire to ye directory home dg
<navidj> yani 2ta files baz mishe
<navidj> vali vakhti on ghabli ham to home bashe , dige new baz nemikone hamono miare bala
<alimj> من شخصاً از پوسته گرافیکی یونیتی که پیش فرض اوبونتو هست استفاده نمی‌کنم. از ایکس اف سی ای استفاده می‌کنم که سریعتر است ولی با مال شما تفاوت دارد
<alimj> بنابر این دقیقا متوجه نمی‌شوم. احتمالا دوستان دیگری که در چت روم هستند شاید بتوانند جواب بدهند
<navidj> آهان باشه ممنون  ، یکم هنوز آدت نکردم به بعضی موارد
<navidj> یچیز دیگه هم هست
<navidj> وقتی فایل کپی میکنم توی فلش
<navidj> میرسه به 100٪
<navidj> همونطوری میمونه
<navidj> تاحالا پیش اومده براون؟
<navidj> براتون؟*
<alimj> هیچگونه پیغام خطایی می‌دهد یا خیر؟ فقط با همین فلاش این اتفاق می‌افتد یا خیر؟ آیا فایل بزرگتر از ۴ گیگابایت است یا خیر؟
<navidj> نه حجماش همون نزدیک 1 گیگ هستن ، هیچ خطایی هم نمیده
<navidj> ولی فایل ها کپی میشن
<alimj> چند دقیقه پس از رسیدن به ۱۰۰٪ منتظر شده‌اید؟
<navidj> مشکل اینه وقتی ضرب هم میزنم بسته نمیشه
<alimj> پس فایلها کپی می‌شوند ولی دیالوگ کپی بسته نمی‌شود؟
<navidj> احسن
<alimj> نسخه اوبونتویی که دارید چی است؟
<navidj> اینجوری باعث میشه مشخص نمیکنه فلش پر شده و من هرچی بزنم واسه کپی میره میمونه تو صف
<navidj> 14.04
<navidj> مثلا پیش اومده یه فیلم نصفه کپی شده
<alimj> فرمودید که با هر فلاش همین است؟
<navidj> یعنی تا خرخره فلش پر شده و نصف فیلم جا مونده
<navidj> من با 2تا تست کردم اینجوری بوده
<navidj> کم پیش میاد فلش بزنم به لپ
<navidj> ولی اون دوباری که زدم
<navidj> اینجوری بوده
<alimj> احتمال اینکه
<alimj> writing cache
<alimj> باعث تخمین اشتباه زمان کپی شدن بشود وجود دارد
<alimj> گفتید که هر چقدر منتظر شدید دیالوگ بسته نشد؟
<navidj> بله تا 10 دقیقه شده
<navidj> دفعه باید باید  قشنگ تستش کنم ببینم جرریان چیه
<alimj> این دفعه یک فایل کوچک را امتحان کنید
<navidj> چشم، قشنگ ببرسی میکنم  اگه حل نشد تاپیک میزنم
<towhid> سلام دوستان
<alimj> سلام آقای توحید
<towhid> خوبی علی اقا؟
<alimj> ممنون. مشغول ریختن یک عدد چای هستم
<towhid> نوش جان:)
<towhid> علی اقا وقت دارین کمک کنید من گرابو نصبش کنم؟
<alimj> خوب. اولین سوال این است که چه ویندوزی کنار لینوکس نصب داری؟
<alimj> ۸.۱ یا ۱۰
<alimj> یا ۷
<towhid> ویندوز 10
<alimj> باید راه اندازی سریع ویندوز ۱۰ را غیر فعال کنی
<towhid> فک کنم بدونم کجاست
<alimj> بهش می‌گند
<alimj> Fast Startup
<alimj> یک جور هایبرنیت است که باعث می‌شه موقع شات داون به جای بستن برنامه‌ها یک کپی از رم ببره روی هارد
<alimj> یک سری خراب کاری دیگر هم می‌کند
<alimj> برو کنترول پنل
<alimj> Control Panel
<towhid> رفتم
<alimj> Power Options
<alimj> Choose what the power button does
<alimj> "Change settings that are currently unavailable"
<alimj> تیک این مورد زیر رو بردار:
<alimj> "Turn on fast startup (Recommended)"
<alimj> این باعث می‌شود که موقعی که کامپیوتر را شات داون بکنی، ویندوز واقعا همه برنامه‌ها را ببندد
<towhid> اینو نداره
<towhid> Choose what the power button does
<alimj> بگذار یک سایت برات پیدا کنم که عکس داشته باشه
<towhid_> ببخشید سیستم اتومات خاموش شد
<towhid_> علی جان این گزینه ای که میگید رو نداره
<towhid_> یه لحظه الان اسکرین شات برات میفرستم
<alimj> چی شد؟
<alimj> http://superuser.com/questions/957081/how-to-enable-disable-fast-startup-in-windows-10
<towhid_> فک کنم برقا یه لحظه رفت و اومد
<alimj> http://lifehacker.com/enable-this-setting-to-make-windows-10-boot-up-faster-1743697169
<alimj> از عکسی که در لینک آخر هست چک کن
<towhid_> اوکی
<alimj> راستی به من بگو که سیستمت چی هست؟ مثلا مادربرد چیه؟‌یا اگر لپ تاپ هست مدلش رو بگو
<towhid_> مادر برد گیگابایت
<alimj> در این عکس:
<alimj> http://i.stack.imgur.com/6CUGe.png
<towhid_> خب؟
<alimj> خط چهارم که یک آیکن سپر آبی و زرد داره
<alimj> یک همچین چیزی رو پیدا کردی؟
<towhid_> نه نمیتونم پیدا کنم
<towhid_> من توی کنترل پنل سرچ میکنم
<towhid_> پاور اپشنش یه جور دیگس
<towhid_> بذارید یه اسکرین شات بدم
<alimj> گفتی ویندوز ۱۰ داری؟
<alimj> همیشه یکی از مشکلات ویندوز این بوده که اکثر تنظیمات به صورت گرافیکی هستند و به راحتی قابل مستند شدن نیستند.
<towhid_> بله 10 هست
<alimj> ببین تو پاور آپشن که رفتی بعدش از چپش باید این مورد رو کلیک بکنی:
<towhid_> http://uupload.ir/files/u37u_untitled.png
<alimj> Choose what the power buttons do
<alimj> او کی؟
<alimj> آره. همونطور که بالا گفتم از سمت چپ آپشن
<alimj> Choose what the power buttons do
<alimj> را بزن
<alimj> حالا مال شما نوشته ...
<towhid_> زدم تیکشو برداشتم
<alimj> Choose what the power button does
<alimj> تیک فست بوت را برداشتی؟
<towhid_> بله
<alimj> خوب
<alimj> حالا می‌خواهیم یک سری موارد رو چک کنیم
<towhid_> اوکی
<alimj> دیسک لایو یا فلش لایو داری؟
<towhid_> فلش  لایو دارم
<alimj> فقط همین یک سیستم رو داری؟ یا اینکه سیستم چت با سیستم مقصد متفاوت است؟
<towhid_> همین یکیه
<towhid_> میتونم با گوشی هم بیام اینجا
<alimj> یک مقدار کار سخت تره ولی مشکلی نیست
<towhid_> ولی فک نکنم با گوشی بشه مشکل انتن دهی دارم
<towhid_> با لایو بوت بشم؟
<alimj> کاری که باید انجام بشه باید با دقت زیاد انجام بشه. فراموش نکن داریم سیستم بوت را دستکاری می‌کنیم. پس باید دقت زیادی باشه
<towhid_> باشه
<alimj> فرق سیستم بوت بایوس و یو ای اف آی رو می‌دونی؟
<alimj> چون دونستن پایه کار بهتر از روش انجام کار است
<towhid_> نه:|
<alimj> در زمان قدیم. زمان ما پدر بزرگها، سیستم بوت بایوس بود و پارتیشن بندی ام بی آر
<towhid_> بایوس رو من فکر میکردم همون صفحه ابیه
<alimj> MBR
<alimj> بله. همون صفحه آبی
<towhid_> مال من gpt هستش
<alimj> مال شما جدیده
<towhid_> ام بی ار هم فک کنم چند بایت اول هارد بود
<alimj> چون ام بی آر محدود به هارد دیست تا ۲ ترابایت بود و تا چهار پارتیشن اصلی، بنابر این سیستم بوت یو ای اف آی و پارتیشن بندی جی پی تی اختراع شد
<towhid_> 512تای اولش
<alimj> دقیقا
<towhid_> یو ای اف ای فرقش چیه با ام بی ار؟
<alimj> در سیستم ام بی آر، تا ۳ پارتیشن اصلی و یک پارتیشن اکستندد بود که توی پارتیشن اکستندد می‌شد سایر پارتیشن‌های ویندوز رو ریخت
<alimj> ولی چون ام بی آر محدود بود به ۲ ترا بایت و یک سری مشکل دیگه، حضرات آمدند و یو ای اف آی رو اختراع کردند
<alimj> اولین بار در نصل اول لپ تاپهای اینتلی شرکت اپل اجرا شد
<alimj> یو ای اف آی یک کپی از پارتیش بندی اصلی رو آخر هارد هم نگه می‌داره
<alimj> تا اگر اول هارد به فنا رفت، ایمنی بیشتری داشته باشه
<alimj> یک سری حرکات خفن دیگری هم میزنه
<alimj> محدود به ۳ پارتیشن اصلی هم دیگه نیست
<towhid_> دمش گرم
<towhid_> هر چند تا پرایمری میشه درست کرد؟
<alimj> ولی یک پارتیش مخفی برای بوت داره که همون پارتیشنی که ما دیروز گیرش بودیم هست
<alimj> دقیقا
<alimj> همین الان اگر تو دیسک منیجر ویندوز بری، اون پاریتش مخفی رو میبینی
<towhid_> مخفی ینی همون یو ای اف آی؟
<alimj> بله
<towhid_> درسته سیصد و پنجا میگه
<alimj> کاری که ما می‌خواهیم بکنیم اینه که با سیستم لایو بیاییم بالا، بعدش لینوکس نصب شده روی هارد رو با کلک بخونیم
<towhid_> fat32
<alimj> اصطلاح میگن ماونت کنیمش
<alimj> بعدش کاری کنیم که سیستم گروب رو روی پارتیشن یو ای اف نصب کنه و منوهای لازم رو هم بسازه
<towhid_> ینی الان اون سیصد و پنجاه میگ مانت نیست؟
<alimj> الان تو ویندوز نه
<alimj> نمی‌بینیش
<alimj> درایو نداره
<alimj> C D E
<alimj> خوب الان با سیستم لایو بوت کن و بیا تو جت روم
<alimj> چت روم
<towhid_> اوکی
<towhid_> الان میام
<towhid_> فعلا
<alimj> فعلا
<alimj> سیستم رو که بوت کردی یادت باشه کیبورد فارسی رو نصب کنی و بیا تو چت
<towhid> مجددا سلام
<alimj> خوش اومدی
<alimj> کی بورد فارسی نصب کردی؟
<towhid> ممنون
<towhid> وقت علی جان یه سوال
<alimj> آها
<alimj> جانم
<towhid> اگه حین این کارای خطرناک به فنا رفتم
<alimj> خوب
<towhid> با نصب دوباره ویندوز اون \=ارتیشن درست میشه؟
<towhid> پارتیشن
<alimj> آره. با ریکاور کردن ویندوز درست میشه
<towhid> همون مخفیه
<towhid> اوکی
<alimj> ولی باید فلش نصب ویندوز داشته باشی
<alimj> خوب
<towhid> مشکلی نداره دوباره نصبش میکنم
<towhid> خوب
<alimj> کاری که حالا می‌خواهیم بکه اینه که ترینال رو باز کنی و این دستور رو بزنی:
<alimj> sudo -i
<alimj> این کار در حالت کاربر روت (ریشه) قرارت میده
<alimj> دیگه احتیاجی به سودو...
<alimj> sudo
<towhid> کلا از اول روت میاد بالا
<alimj> در اول بعضی از فرمانها نخواهی داشت
<alimj> در اون ترمینال روت میشی
<alimj> انگار که کمربند رو باز کردی باشی
<towhid> درسته
<alimj> این اینکه همه چی بشه
<alimj> run as administrator
<towhid> متوجه شدم
<alimj> انجام بده
<towhid> دادم
<towhid> root@kali:~#
<alimj> آره خودشه
<alimj> خوب...
<alimj> این فرمان
<alimj> mkdir /tmp/sda;mount /dev/sda5 /tmp/sda/
<towhid> حله
<alimj> نکته فرمان بالا اینه که دو فرمان در یک فرمان هست که با علامت سمی کولون از هم جدا شده
<alimj> ما یک دایرکتوری به نام اس دی ا در فولدر تمپ درست کردیم...
<towhid> درسته
<alimj> بعدش به لینوکس گفتیم که پارتیشن کالی از روی هارد رو اونجا برامون بهش دسترسی بده
<towhid> با فرمانهای ابتدایی اشناییه جزیی دارم
<alimj> خوب
<alimj> mount /dev/sda1 /tmp/sda/boot/
<alimj> در فرمان بالا ما داریم از لینوکس می‌خواهیم که اون پارتیشن یو ای اف کذایی را در محل مخصوصی بار گذاری کند
<alimj> انگار لینکش کردیم به یک فولدر به نام بوت در لینوکس روی هارد دیسک
<alimj> فعلا ما هیچ چیز رو روی هارد دست کاری نکرده‌آیم
<alimj> انجام شد؟
<towhid> فقط لینکش کردیم
<alimj> بله
<towhid> بله
<alimj> خوب حالا می‌خواهیم به سیستم کلک بزنیم که فکر کنه از هارد بوت شده
<alimj> اول این فرمان
<alimj> cd /tmp/sda
<alimj> بعدش این سه فرمان
<alimj> mount -t proc /proc proc/
<alimj> mount --rbind /sys sys/
<alimj> mount --rbind /dev dev/
<towhid> انجام شد
<alimj> در اینجا ما داریم از یک سری پروسه که با بوت از روی فلش درست شدن رو لینک می‌کنیم (مجازی)
<alimj> باز هم تا حالا چیزی رو دست نزدیم
<alimj> حالا حرکت خفن این است که به لینوکس می‌گوییم که برو روی هارد
<alimj> ریشه رو عوض می‌کنیم:
<alimj> chroot /tmp/sda
<alimj> باز هم تا حالا چیزی رو دست نزدیم
<towhid> الان اینو بزنم؟
<towhid> chroot /tmp/sda
<alimj> آره. این یعنی
<alimj> change root
<alimj> یعنی ریشه از روی فلش رفت رو هارد
<alimj> دستور سی اچ روت مخفف چنج روت است
<towhid> ینی الان داره از روی هارد اجرا میشه؟
<alimj> بله
<alimj> از الان اگر فرمانی رو بزنیم از روی هارد اجرا میشه
<alimj> ولی هنوز چیزی رو دستکاری نکردیم
<towhid> درسته
<alimj> اگر نسخه لینوکس لایو و نسخه روی هارد فرق داشته باشند، قاط میزنه
<towhid> نه از روی همین نصبش کردم
<alimj> در اغلب موارد مشکلی نیست
<alimj> خوب انجام شد؟
<towhid> بله
<alimj> یک خروجی از دستور زیر در پیست بین بزار اگه میشه
<alimj> ls -lah /boot
<alimj> این یعنی لیست بگیر به شکل کامل، از همه فایلها و اون اچ هم یعنی به جای بایت بنویس مگابایت و کیلوبایت و سه نقطه
<alimj> برای من عادته
<towhid> http://pastebin.com/p3XkKEkK
<alimj> می‌خواهم اطمینان داشته باشم که پارتیشن ای اف آی درست ماونت شده
<alimj> ها. درسته فولدر ای اف آی داره
<alimj> خوب از الان کارهایی که انجام می‌دهیم باعث تغییراتی در هارد دیسک خواهد شد
<alimj> اول یک سری دعا بکن. من هم یک چایی بریزم
<towhid> نوش جان
<alimj> این دستور رو بزن و خروجی را بزار در پیست بین
<alimj> update-grub
<alimj> احتمال زیاد باید خطا بده
<towhid> http://pastebin.com/EYncs9aA
<alimj> آها
<alimj> درسته
<towhid> خبر خوبش اینه که وقتی هارد من کار میکنه سرو صداش بلند میشه که موقع زدن این دستور سرو صدا کرد
<alimj> حالا خفن ترین کار
<alimj> این دستور
<towhid> اوه مای گاد
<alimj> grub-install /boot
<towhid> داره نصبش میکنه
<towhid> خطا
<alimj> خروجی رو بده
<rtfsource> alimj, آقا دمتون گرم واقعاً
<towhid> http://pastebin.com/Fd61qNna
<rtfsource> :>
<towhid> سلام ایدین جان
<rtfsource> towhid, سلام رفیق
<towhid> مخلصم ایدین جان خوبی؟
<rtfsource> عااااااالی، شما چطوری؟
<alimj> خوب این دستور...
<towhid> با وجود کمک های شما و علی اقا منم عالیم
<alimj> grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi --recheck --debug
<towhid> http://pastebin.com/CCbU6XNt
<alimj> ۶۴ بیتی بودی دیگه؟
<towhid> بله
<rtfsource> فقط اگه مشکل حل شد باید یه جا مستندش کنیم، مثلاً در سایت ایرانی اوبونتو
<rtfsource> تا بقیه هم استفاده کنن
<towhid> ممکنه دوباره همین مشکل رو داشته باشم؟
<rtfsource> towhid, اگه ویندوز آپدیت بشه آره
<towhid> چون نزدیک شیش هفت بار \اک کردمو نصب کردم
<towhid> پاک
<rtfsource> towhid, بستگی داره که آپدیت ویندوز چه بلایی سر سیستمت بیاره
<towhid> دوباره همین راهو برم درست میشه؟
<rtfsource> towhid, ویندوز گرابت رو پاک نمیکنه
<rtfsource> دفعه ی بعد خیلی حلش ساده تره
<rtfsource> الان مشکل اینه که گراب اصلاً نصب نشده
<rtfsource> که مشکل از انتخاب‌های نصّاب کالیه
<towhid> ای اف آی سر جاش میمونه فقط باید مانتش کرد درسته؟
<rtfsource> نه ویندوز
<rtfsource> towhid, سر جاش میمونه
<rtfsource> towhid, ای‌اِف‌آی و دایرکتوری‌های گراب سر جاش میمونه
<towhid> شما اخرین ورژن کالی رو اخیرا نصب کردین ؟
<alimj> این دستور رو خروجی میگیری؟
<towhid> به چشم
<rtfsource> towhid, من کالی ندارم، کالی مبتنی بر بک‌ترک هست
<alimj> ls -lah /usr/lib/grub
<rtfsource> towhid, بک‌ترک یه ریمیکس اوبونتوئه
<rtfsource> towhid, کالی همون بک‌ترکه که روی دبیان پیاده شده
<alimj> آره. قبلا روی اوبونتو بود
<rtfsource> towhid, من دبیان ناپایدار و آزمایشی استفاده می‌کنم
<rtfsource> Debian Unstable/Experimental
<towhid> http://pastebin.com/FAJejB2p
<alimj> توحید جان گفتی که نسخه ۶۴ بیتی داری؟
<towhid> این دبیان کرنلشه؟
<towhid> بله 64 هستش
<alimj> این دستور رو خروجی بگیر:
<alimj> uname -a
<towhid> Linux kali 4.0.0-kali1-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 4.0.4-1+kali2 (2015-06-03) x86_64 GNU/Linux
<rtfsource> towhid, دبیان یه توزیع به اصطلاح مادر و «خط مقدمیه» که دارای پیکربندی خاص خودش و مدیر بستهٔ نرم‌اافزاری خودشه
<alimj> خوب یک لحظه
<rtfsource> towhid, هسته‌ی همهٔ اینا لینوکسه منتها با پیکربندی‌های اندکی متفاوت
<towhid> ابونتو و کالی دبیان هستن درسته؟
<towhid> فدورا و ردهت با اینا فرق دارن
<towhid> درست میگم؟
<rtfsource> rtfsource, اوبونتو مبتنی بر دبیانه و از خروجی دبیان ناپایدار و آزمایشی که در دبیان تستینگ منتشر میه استفاده میکنه
<rtfsource> ولی نه، دبیان نیست
<towhid> نا\ایدار منظور نسخه بتاس؟
<rtfsource> ولی کالی مستقیماً روی دبیان بنا شده، مثل پارسیکس
<alimj> به اصطلاح همه خانواده دبیان از یک سری ریپوزیتوری استفاده می‌کنند از خانواده آپت
<rtfsource> towhid, شما همهٔ بسته‌های نرم‌افزاری کالی و بک‌ترک رو میتونی روی هر توزیع دیگه استفاده کنی
<rtfsource> towhid, لازم نیست حتماً کالی نصب کنی
<alimj> یعنی به جای کامپایل کردن برنامه‌ها از سورس، با برنامه آپت می‌تونی کامپایل شده برنامه‌ها را از ریپوزیتوری‌های آماده بگیری
<rtfsource> دقیقاً
<alimj> در مقابل خانواده ردهت فدورا سنت او اس از آر پی ام استفاده می‌کنند
<rtfsource> دبیان چهار شاخه داره
<alimj> با یک برنامه مذخرف به نام یوم
<alimj> yum
<rtfsource> Stable, Testing, Unstable, Experimental
<rtfsource> اگه اهل اوبونتو و مینت هستی، بهتره دبیان تستینگ نصب کنی
<rtfsource> اگه کارت رو خوب بلدی و اگه سیستم منفجر شد میتونی تعمیرش کنی
<rtfsource> Unstable va Testing
<towhid> دبیان تستینگ مدت زمان سا\ورتش کمتره ؟
<rtfsource> ببخشید
<towhid> ساپورت
<rtfsource> Unstable va Experimental چ
<rtfsource> رو نصب کن منتها نه در محیط عملیاتی و سرور متصل به اینترنت
<rtfsource> towhid, نه
<alimj> خوب آقا توحید. حالا می‌خواهیم یک برنامه دریافت کنیم. این دستور رو میزنی؟
<rtfsource> نگاه و سیاست توزیع‌های متخلف نسبت به پشتیبانی و ساپورت متفاوته
<alimj> apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-bin
<towhid> چشم علی جان
<alimj> شاید فرق داشت
<alimj> اگر فرق داشت بهت می‌گم چکار کنی
<towhid> بازم خطا داد
<towhid> http://pastebin.com/jRrzcqEf
<alimj> apt-get install efibootmgr
<towhid> http://pastebin.com/Q3BjMkdc
<alimj> خوب این دستور:
<alimj> apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade
<alimj> ممکنه طول بکشه
<towhid> یس بزنم ؟
<alimj> بله
<alimj> چند صد مگ می‌خواهد بگیره؟
<towhid> 100 میگ
<towhid> با صدتا داره دانلود میکنه
<alimj> تخمین زمانی داده؟
<towhid> این ریپوزیتی رو داره اپدیت میکنه؟
<towhid> 20 مین
<alimj> هم لیست رپوزیتوری، هم تمام سافتورهای نصب شده لینوکس روی هارد
<rtfsource> towhid, خلاصه بخوام بگم، بسته‌های نرم‌افزاری و همینطور هستهٔ لینوکس همینطور که به مروز آزمایش خودشون رو پس میدن و باگ‌هاشون شناسایی، گزارش و برطرف میشه، از دبیان اکسپریمنتال به آن‌استیبل/ناپایدار، سپس به تستینگ، و سپس به استیبل/پایدار منتقل میشن. بست
<rtfsource> ه‌های اکسپریمنتال از همه جدیدتر و به‌روزتر و پرباگ‌تر و بسته‌های استیبل/پایدار از همه قدیمی‌تر و امن‌تر و پایدارتر هستن. اوبونتو هم تا حد بسیار زیادی از خروجی پروژهٔ اکسپریمنتال دبیان و آن‌استیبل و انتشار نتیجهٔ این دو شاخهٔ آزمایشی در دبیان تستی
<rtfsource> نگ استفاده می‌کنه. تستینگ برای دسکتاپ مناسبه، و استیبل/پایدار برای سرور عملیاتی متصل به اینترنت
<alimj> بایت برات جالب باشه که با اینکه از روی فلش سیستم بالا اومده، داری سیستم عامل روی هارد رو آپدیت می‌کنی.
<towhid> ایدین جان دمت گرم بابت اطلاعات عالی بود
<towhid> علی جان واقعا جالبه
<rtfsource> خواهش
<alimj> هارد دیست اکتیویتی داره دیگه؟
<rtfsource> :)
<towhid> اکتیویتی نمیدونم چیه :|
<towhid> سرو صدا که زیاد داره
<alimj> همون
<towhid> اها درسته چراغش روشن خاموش میشه
<alimj> چند دقیقه مونده/
<towhid> 25 درصد
<towhid> 14 مین
<towhid> 25 درصدش رفته
<towhid> شما لیونکس رو روی اندروید تست کردین؟
<towhid> لینوکس
<towhid> مثلا کالی
<alimj> اندروید خودش کرنلش لینوکس هستش
<towhid> منظورم یه توزیع دیگه رو
<alimj> من روی اکثر گوشی‌هام یک برنامه به اسم ...
<alimj> sshdroid
<alimj> میریزم و بهش دسترسی اس اس اچ دارم
<rtfsource> towhid, فکر کنم منظورتون این بود که گنو رو روی اندروید تست کردین
<alimj> دیستروی مطرح اینه
<alimj> CyanogenMod
<towhid> اره کنو منظورم بود
<alimj> من الان روی یک گوشی دارم
<towhid> منم سیانوژن ریختم روش
<towhid> ولی باگ زیاد داره
<towhid> مثلا یکی از سیمکارتامو نمیشناسه
<alimj> بسته به کاری داره که دوست داری انجام بدی
<towhid> میشناسه ولی درست کار نمیکنه
<alimj> باید نسخه رادیو درست رو نصب می‌کردی
<rtfsource> اگه کامپایلر جی‌سی‌سی رو روی اندروید بالابیارید و نصب کنید می‌تونید مجموعه نرم‌افزارهای گنو رو روی اندروید/لینوکس نصب کنید
<alimj> در ضمن، خیلی از دستورهای استاندارد لینوکس و یونیکس (پوزیکس) با این اپ قابل دسترسی هستند:
<towhid> منظورتون رو از نسخه رادیو متوجه نمیشم
<alimj> busybox
<towhid> rtfsourceکار سختیه؟
<towhid> مگه busybox رو خودش نداره؟
<alimj> رادیو یک سری برنامه هستند که در خیلی از موارد سورس بسته هستند و امکان دسترسی به وای فای، سیم کارت و بلوتوث میده
<alimj> بسته به مدل گوشی و ریجن فروش فرق می‌کنه
<rtfsource> لینوکس فقط هستهٔ سیستم عامله، بخش کوچیک ولی حیاتی از اون، همهٔ چیزهای دیگه‌ی کاربر-آباد(!) (یوزرلند) یا توسط گنو توسعه پیدا کردن یا گنو با انحاء متخلف توسعهٔ اونا رو هدایت کرده یا بستر توسعهٔ اون نرم‌افزارها رو فراهم کردخ
<alimj> مثلا گالاکسی خاورمیانه ممکنه رادیو متفاوت با نسخه اروپا داشته باشه
<rtfsource> واسه همینه که میگیم گنو/لینوکس: وگرنه قبل از لینوکس هم سیستم عامل‌های یونیکسی آزاد وجود داشت، پس اصلاً چه معنی داشت و چه کرمی بود که لینوکس ساخته بشه؟
<towhid> صحیح
<alimj> یک مثال از یونیکس آزاد بی اس دی هستش
<alimj> BSD
<towhid> به نظرت اگه بیزی باکس رو دوباره نصب کنم درست میشه؟
<alimj> نه. رادیو درست نمیشه
<rtfsource> مثلاً بخش ثبت دامنهٔ ملی آی‌آر روی فری‌بی‌اِس‌دی کار میکنه
<rtfsource> بخصوص BIND name server / DND
<rtfsource> قبلاً ناسا از فری‌بی‌اِس‌دی استفاده میکرد ولی الان روی اوردن به لینوکس
<alimj> یک مثال دیگر از خانواده بی اس دی، سیستم عامل اپل مکینتاش هستش
<alimj> از همان خانواده است
<alimj> هسته سیستم عامل اپل بی اس دی هستش
<rtfsource> برای همه چیز گنو/لینوکس روی روبات، سفینه، ایستگاه فضایی... توستر نون، یخچال‌فریزر، زیردریایی اتمی، ناو هواپیمابر
<alimj> بابا اشتالمان. بابا گنو
<rtfsource> :D
<towhid> :)
<rtfsource> بنده ججة الگنو هستم ان شاء الله
<towhid> چی؟؟؟
<alimj> خوب آقا توحید چند درصد رفت؟
<rtfsource> و حجّة الگنو
<towhid> 82Ùª
<rtfsource> ;)
<towhid>  حجّة الگنو هه هه
<towhid> بچه ها واقعا دمتون گرم با این اطلاعات
<towhid> الان میفهمم این همه مدت توی نت چقدر وقت هدر دادم
<towhid> چقدر توی این چت رومای الکی وقت گذاشتم
<alimj> توحید ریچارد اشتالمان رو میشناسی؟
<towhid> یه مدت هم چت روم داشتم
<towhid> اره دیشب باهاش اشنا شدم
<towhid> دمش گرم
<towhid> انقلابی کرده واسه خودش
<towhid> 96Ùª
<towhid> 98
<rtfsource> پدر پروژهٔ دبیان «یان مرداک» هم که خودکشی کرد احتمالاً اینجور که خودش نوشته بود بخاطر وحشی‌بازی و خشونت پلیس احمق آمریکا
<rtfsource> منتها پلیس میگه بدمستی کرده رفته مزاحم همسایه شده ما بازداشتش کردیم
<towhid> همون که به همجنس بازی محکوم شد؟
<rtfsource> اطلاعات زیادی تا امروز منتشر نشده
<rtfsource> الان ده روز گذشته
<alimj> نه. به همجنس بازی متهم نشده بوده
<rtfsource> همجنس‌گرایی رو نمیدونم
<towhid> درسته این نبود
<towhid> یکی بود که توی علم کام\یوتر کار بزرگی کرده بود
<alimj> ولی هم ریچارد اشتالمان و هم لینوس توروالدز به شکل رسمی بی دین هستند
<towhid> یه جایزه هم به اسمش هسا
<towhid> خیلی وقت \یش خونده بودم یادم نیست
<alimj> Alan Turing
<rtfsource> آره
<towhid> اره علی جان
<alimj> فیلم زیر رو ببین:
<alimj> Imitation Games
<rtfsource> Hearken onto me my brethren! Rejoyce for the Kingdom of Stallman is at hand and His Kingdom is so much fun!
<alimj> در ضمن آلن تورینگ واقعا همجنس باز بود
<rtfsource> Hearken onto me my brethren! Rejoyce for the Kingdom of Stallman is at hand and His *burden is so much fun!
<towhid> hastidownload.net/download/?dl.hastidownload.net/1/The.Imitation.Game.2014.720p.BluRay.mkv
<rtfsource> مژده مژده! ملکوت استالمن نزدیک است و بار او فان است!
<towhid> حتما میبینمش
<alimj> خوب تموم شد؟
<towhid> بله نصبش هم تموم شد
<alimj> خوب دوباره این دستور، خروجی هم برامون بده:
<alimj> install grub-efi-amd64-bin
<alimj> ببخشید
<alimj> apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-bin
<towhid> خواهش میکنم
<towhid> http://pastebin.com/5Qr8jQk3
<alimj> کالی هم که گند زده. خوب این دستور:
<alimj> apt-get install efibootmgr
<towhid> http://pastebin.com/1N41bQDz
<alimj> خوب مجبورم ببینم که کالی چه مشکلی داره. یک لحظه
<towhid> اوکی
<alimj> دارم تو چت روم کالی میپرسم ببینم اینا چرا اینجوری کردن
<towhid> ممنون
<towhid> شرمنده بخدا
<alimj> خواهش می‌کنم. خودمون هم یک چزی یاد میگیریم
<alimj> فعلا شما این دستور رو بزن:
<alimj> wget -q -O - https://www.kali.org/archive-key.asc | gpg --import
<towhid> خروچیhttp://pastebin.com/VY0yxk3r
<rtfsource> بچه‌ها فیلم علمی‌تخیلی جدیده رو دیدین؟ «مارس» رو میگم «مریخ» که از سفینه جا میمونه، روی روباتش لینوکسه، از روی زمین بهش یاد میدن چجوری توی شل بَش سیستم رو هک کنه
<alimj> مریخی رو من هنوز ندیدم
<towhid> منم ندیدم
<towhid> باید جذاب باشه
<rtfsource> توی کتابش یه قسمت داره مثل فورومای ساپورت گنو/لینوکس، دستورهای خط فرمان نوشته
<rtfsource> alimj, towhid فیلمش از روی پرده ضبط شده، کتابش بهتره، کتاب صوتیش رو هم میتونید روی تورنت دانلود کنید
<rtfsource> عاااااله
<rtfsource> دستورهاش هم واقعیه
<rtfsource> :D
<towhid> حتما
<alimj> خوب حالا این دستور فعلا
<alimj> apt-get update; apt-get upgrade -y; apt-get dist-upgrade -y; apt-get install efibootmgr
<alimj> خروجی رو می‌خواهم
<towhid> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<towhid> روی \ست بین بدم؟
<towhid> پست بین
<alimj> بله
<towhid> You have reached your guest paste limit of 10 pastes per 24 hours. Either wait a little or sign up for a free account to get higher limits.
<towhid> پیست بین گیر داده باید ثبت نام کنم
<alimj> خوب یک لحظه منتظر می‌شویم
<towhid> ای پی رو عوض میکنم یه مین دیگه میام
<alimj> نه احتیاجی نیست
<alimj> به احتمال زیاد مشکل رفع نشده هنوز
<mike90> many pastebin s around the NET
<mike90> check'em too :)
<mike90> "https://dpaste.de/"
<alimj> mike90: Wish it was only a pastebin issue. We have some other major problems
<mike90> can i help ?
<alimj> mike90: Bist du Deutschlander?
<alimj> mike90: Are you from Germany?
<mike90> no :D
<mike90> many of my friends are :)
<alimj> You are very welcome here.
<towhid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14459885/
<rtfsource> Ich bin ein mochtegern Deutscher!
<alimj> توحید. فرمان آخر نخورده:
<alimj> apt-get install efibootmgr
<rtfsource> möchtegern*
<towhid> اینو دوباره بزنم یا به اون یکی اضافش کنم؟
<alimj> آلمانی بلدی آقا ایدین؟
<alimj> توحید: فقط همین آخری
<rtfsource> alimj, Nur ein bischen!
<towhid> E: Package 'efibootmgr' has no installation candidate
<towhid> فک کنم نتیجه هنوز همونه
<rtfsource> *bisschen
<alimj> خوب. حالا باید ببینم چی مشکل داره. لیست ریپوزیتوری‌ها رو باید ببینیم. با این فرمان:
<alimj> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<towhid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14459936/
<alimj> اینکه همون متن قدیمیه؟
<towhid> دوباره پیست میکنم الان
<towhid> https://dpaste.de/xO3P
<alimj> برای اطلاع باید این شکلی باشه
<alimj> http://docs.kali.org/general-use/kali-linux-sources-list-repositories
<rtfsource> یه راه خیلی ساده‌تر اینه که اصلاً روی هارد ویندوز نصب نکنید. منم روی همهٔ سیستم‌هام ویندوز دارم... منتها توی ویرچوال‌باکس + گست‌اَدیشنز+دایکتوری‌هایی که بین ویندوز و یونیکسم شِر شده
<alimj> آها. مشکل پیدا شد
<rtfsource> الان روی لپ‌تاپ دوست‌دخترم هم با مینت اومدم بالا، که پارتیشن‌های مانا و ثابت داره، روی این هم ویندوز بر روی ویرچوال‌باکس نصب شده
<alimj> فقط تنظیم شده تا آپدیت‌های سکیوریتی رو بگیره
<rtfsource> مینت روی فلش
<rtfsource> ^
<alimj> چونکه کالی بیشتر برای سکیوریتی ساخته شده، رپوزیتوری‌های معمولی رو تنظیم نکردن بیشعورها
<alimj> خوب
<alimj> باید اضافه کنیم
<alimj> این دستور:
<rtfsource> مخازن دبیان یا اوبونتو؟
<alimj> nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<alimj> rtfsource: kali
<rtfsource> hmm
<rtfsource> شما هر نرم‌افزاری بخوای روی یونیکس هست، همون که گفتم، یونیکس نصب کنید... ویندوز رو به طور مجازی استفاده کنید
<rtfsource> مثلاً برای iTunes
<towhid> https://dpaste.de/pp3H
<rtfsource> اگه لازمتون میشه
<alimj> توحید جان. ما الان لیست رپوزیتوری رو توی یک برنامه ادیت متن باز کردیم. حالا باید دو خط اضافه کنیم
<alimj> بیا خط آخر دو تا اینتر هم بزن
<alimj> بعدش این تو خط رو پیست کن
<alimj> برای پیست باید این دو کلید رو بزنی:
<alimj> Shift+Insert
<alimj> deb http://http.kali.org/kali sana main non-free contrib
<alimj> deb-src http://http.kali.org/kali sana main non-free contrib
<towhid> زدم
<alimj> خوب باید ضبط کنی. با این دو کلید:
<alimj> Ctrl+W
<alimj> بعدش اینتر
<rtfsource> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rtfsource> ?
<towhid> این سرچ رو باز میکنهCtrl+W
<alimj> جانم ایدین جان؟
<rtfsource> اگه قبلش آپگرید و دیست‌آپگرید کردی، لازم نیست
<rtfsource> فقط
<rtfsource> منم هی پارازیت میدم
<rtfsource> ببخشید
<alimj> ببخشید توحید
<alimj> Ctrl+O
<towhid> شما ببخشید
<alimj> برای نوشتن است
<alimj> و
<alimj> Ctrl+Q
<alimj> برای خروج است
<alimj> اون پایین نوشته
<alimj> در ضمن بهتره برنامه نانو رو یاد بگیری
<alimj> برای ادیت کردن فایلهای متنی در لینوکس لازم است
<towhid> نانو همینه؟
<rtfsource> alimj, be system-esh SSH bokoni behtar nist?
<alimj> ایدین جان باید پورت ۲۲ رو فوروارد کنه
<alimj> از روی روترش
<alimj> خیلی دردسر داره
<rtfsource> alimj, ok, nevermind
<alimj> در ضمن چیزی هم یاد نمیگیره
<rtfsource> اینجوری حداقل میشه داکومنتش کرد
<rtfsource> آره
<towhid> درست شد
<towhid> دستور قبلی رو دوباره زدم
<towhid> سیو شده
<towhid> اون دو خط اضافه شد
<alimj> خوب حالا می‌خواهیم دوباره لیست رپوزیتوری‌ها رو آپدیت کنیم
<alimj> بعدش سافتورهای قدیمی رو آپدیت کنیم
<alimj> بعدش اون مورد که نبود رو بگیریم
<alimj> پس این دستورها:
<alimj> apt-get update; apt-get upgrade -y; apt-get dist-upgrade -y; apt-get install efibootmgr
<towhid> 50Ùª
<alimj> کلا مواردی که تا حالا کار کردیم، اضافه کردن یک ریپوزیتوری به لینوکس‌های خانواده دبین بود
<alimj> آپدیت کردن لیست سافتور ها با دستور:
<alimj> apt-get update
<alimj> و گرفتن نسخه آپدیت شده سافتورهای نصب شده با دستور:
<alimj> apt-get dist-upgrade
<alimj> این موارد بین دبیان، اوبونتو و کالی یکسان هستش
<alimj> و سایر موارد هم خانواده
<alimj> نکته حرفه‌ای این بود که ما با دستور
<alimj> sudo -i
<towhid> پس باید الان دستور قبلی کار کنه
<alimj> به صورت پیش فرض در حالت روت قرار گرفتیم
<alimj> آلان آره
<alimj> در واقع دستور:
<alimj> apt-get install efibootmgr
<alimj> باید کار کنه
<rtfsource> LPIC-1, Linux+, ya BSDA bayad dar dabirestan ejbari beshe
<alimj> در خیلی از موارد ما رپوزیتوری سافتورهای متفرقه را هم با همیین روش اضافه می‌کنیم و آنها را دانلود می‌کنیم
<rtfsource> بجای اون درس مزخرف کیو-بیسیک
<rtfsource> پیر شدیم... هه هه... یادش بخیر
<alimj> مردم بتونن فایل کپی پیست کنن. لینوکس پیشکش
<rtfsource> :>
<towhid> اموزشهای اقای جادی رو دانلود کردم برای ال پی ای سی
<rtfsource> towhid, آقای جادی کارش عاالیه
<towhid> دمش گرم واقعا
<towhid> کارش درسته
<rtfsource> باعث میشه آدم به ایرانی بودن خودش افتخار کنه
<farooghkz> سلام.ببخشید وسط میپرم.کجا کیو بیسیک درس میدادن؟
<alimj> خوب چی شد آقا توحید؟
<towhid> علی جان من فک کردم همون اولیه
<towhid> داره همه رو دانلود میکنه
<towhid> 7Ùª
<rtfsource> farooghkz, رشته ریاضی-فیزیک، ایران، ۱۵ سال پیش... واحد اجباری سه واحدی بود
<alimj> خوب. چه قدر مونده
<alimj> farooghkz: GW-Basic
<alimj> من درس می‌دهم
<rtfsource> farooghkz, دوره دبیرستان
<alimj> ایدین جان فکر کنم الان دیگه فرق کرده
<rtfsource> آره میدونم... دارم پیر میشم
<towhid> GW-Basic چیه؟
<alimj> من بیشترم نترس
<rtfsource> towhid, یه زبان برنامه‌نویسی از مایکروسافت دورهٔ داس که مبتنی بر کیو-بیسیک بود
<alimj> توحید یک نسخه بیسیک بود در زمان داس ۳.۲
<rtfsource> towhid, و بر خلاف کیو-بیسیک که کامپایل نمیشد، میتونستی کدت رو کامپایل کنی و فایل اجرایی بگیری
<towhid> اهان
<towhid> اسکریپتیه؟
<rtfsource> به درد دانشجوها و کودکان و آماتورها میخورد
<alimj> من همین چند سال پیش فورترن تدریس کردم به یک دانشجو
<alimj> احساس عصر حجر بهم دست داد
<rtfsource> alimj, فورترن همین الانش برای محاسبات عددی بهینه‌ترین بایت‌کد رو تولید میکنه
<rtfsource> alimj, توی موتورهای جت مدرن هنوز هم برای محاسبات استفاده میشه
<alimj> بی خیال. با وجود سی و سی ++
<rtfsource> alimj, همینطور سیستم بانکی عتیقهٔ کشورهای جهان اول
<towhid> دوستان شما رشته تحصیلیتون این بود یا خودتون بیرون کار کردین و یاد گرفتین؟
<farooghkz> دوباره ببخشید ک وسط میپرم.خودم فهمیدم کجا درس میدادن :)
<farooghkz> الآن بجاش وی.بی 6 درس میدن
<rtfsource> alimj, ما چون عقب‌تر هستیم، سیستم بانکی‌مون هم مدرن‌تر و هم امن‌تره
<alimj> farooghkz: آره با کمال شرمندگی وی بی ۶ هست
<alimj> الان همه از دات نت هم دارن می‌روند روی سیستم‌های جدید تر مثل:
<alimj> QT, GTK, wxWidget
<rtfsource> wow
<rtfsource> coooooool
<alimj> توحید من انصرافی دانشگاه هستم. رشته کامپیوتر سخت افزار
<rtfsource> alimj, من اخراجی ادبیات انگلیسی دانشگاه تهران، و اخراجی مهندسی نرم‌افزار پیام نور
<rtfsource> هه هه
<towhid> منم کاردانی به کارشناسی قبول شدم یه ترم خوندم انصراف دادم
<towhid> مکانیک
<alimj> بابا
<rtfsource> و انصرافی و اخراجی چند دانشگاه دیگه
<rtfsource> بعد یه مدت متوجه میشی استادا شرّ و ور میگن... باقیش رو خودت هم میتونی یاد بگیری
<towhid> کاری که من ارزوشو داشتم شما انجام دادی ایدین جان
<towhid> ههههه
<rtfsource> XD
<rtfsource> :P
<rtfsource> الان هم محروم از تحصیل تا اطلاع ثانو
<rtfsource> ثانوی
<rtfsource> کنکور نمیتونم بدم
<rtfsource> :D
<towhid> چیکار میکردی مگه؟
<rtfsource> باعث میشه وقتم رو هدر ندم
<rtfsource> هیچی
<rtfsource> دانشگاه رو کرده بودم متل لب ساحل... کازینو
 * alimj چایی میریزد
<towhid> هههه
<towhid> این زده یه ربع دیگه تمومه
<alimj> rtfsource: آلمانی برای چی یاد می‌گرفتی؟
<towhid> من با اجازتون 5 مین میرمو برمیگردم
<alimj> towhid: باشه
 * mike90 enjoys ;D
<alimj> mike90: So how are you doing?
<mike90> compiling :)
<alimj> Such a coincidence. We are stuck at the middle of a long repository update. I wanted to talk with you
<mike90> happy to have a talkmate ;)
<alimj> Something you wrote?
<alimj> or just a downloaded code?
<mike90> something ive patched :D
<mike90> MySQL
<alimj> Should be so many lines of code
<alimj> I guess MySQL source should not be on github (since oracle owns it)
<mike90> it's on sourceforge ;)
<mike90> if someone puts it on theirselves repo on GH
<mike90> so it'd be on GH too :D
<alimj> Even worse. Unfortunately sourceforge is closed to us
<mike90> want source ?
<alimj> Oh. second thoughts. It appears they have removed us from the ban list
<alimj> mike90: No it is OK. Most of us have VPN or similar censorship bypassing software installed on our systems
<alimj> I personally use tor
<mike90> ;)
<mike90> chinese eyes watching ...
<rtfsource> You can always run Freegate or Ultrasurf on WINE, after installing the required DLL(s) using "winetricks"
<rtfsource> funny thing is... Freegate is much more stable on Unix
<alimj> rtfsource: I prefer tor (which has native support for Linux)
 * mike90 usually doesn need proxies :D
 * mike90 uses Tor if needed
<rtfsource> alimj, I haven't tried tor for a couple of years
<rtfsource> it's been while... I'll install it right now
<alimj> tor has excellent support in Linux, could be used as a system service
<alimj> also install obfsproxy and polipo
<alimj> Since tor is only socks5 and you would require polipo to use it with software which only support http_proxy
<alimj> obfs will help better censorship pybassing
<rtfsource> alimj, privoxy is also a nice addition, it's a tor-compatible local proxy which also had ad-block capabilities
<mike90> tor is much more portable than any other proxy apps i know
<rtfsource> so: tor+obfsproxy+polipo
<alimj> rtfsource: privoxy consumes more resources than polipo
<alimj> rtfsource: Yes
<rtfsource> hmm
<mike90> AFAIK you dont need install google spyrowser (google-chrome ;D) for browser add-ones too (or even mozilla's RAM eater app) :D
<alimj> It would be also possible to use tor official repositories for latest updates. However, you will require to apt-get via tor or another proxy ;-)
<mike90> thats why i prefer Tor (with alert of chinese eyes watching .... :D)
<rtfsource> aaah
<alimj> mike90: Both chrome/chromium and Firefox are socks5 aware. However, if you need to route a Python code or similar software through tor, you will require polipo or privoxy
 * rtfsource # apt-get install tor privoxy obfsproxy polipo squid
<alimj> squid could not connect to tor directly (it does not support socks5 for up-link)
<alimj> it would be possible to do tor->polipo->squid->userapp
<mike90> alimj: my spyrowser/RAM-EATER comment was in continue of my 1st no in answer of yours ;D
<rtfsource> I've got way too many legacy boxes lying around... I should turn one of them into a tor proxy server
<alimj> mike90: OK
<alimj> rtfsource: I do have a raspberry pi for that
<rtfsource> alimj, wow
<alimj> It is acting as proxy for the whole house
<rtfsource> alimj, where do I get one? Sito is down
<alimj> It is always one, uses a lot of energy and small. It also acts as my torrent client, SAMBA, etc
<alimj> rtfsource: Raspberry Pi?
<rtfsource> alimj, yeah
<rtfsource> in Tehran
<alimj> eshop.eca.ir
<mike90> to buy RBPi ?
<rtfsource> I miss the good ol' trusty Sito.ir sooooo much
<alimj> http://iran-micro.com/
<alimj> http://jahankitshop.com/
<alimj> Buy the latest version which as 1GB of ram and 4 cores
<alimj> and a much better modern processor
<rtfsource> alimj, thank you, bro! you're the coolest!
<alimj> rtfsource: http://eshop.eca.ir/%D8%A8%D8%B1%D8%AF-raspberry/4254-%D9%BE%DA%A9-%DA%A9%D8%A7%D9%85%D9%84-raspberry-pi-2-%D8%A8%D9%87-%D9%87%D9%85%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%87-%DA%A9%DB%8C%D8%B3-%D8%B4%DB%8C%D8%B4%D9%87-%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D9%88-%D8%AA%D9%85%D8%A7%D9%85%DB%8C-%D8%B3%DB%8C%D8%B3%D8%AA%D9%85-%D8%B9%D8%A7%D9%85%D9%84-%D9%87%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D9%82%D8%A7%D8%A8%D9%84-%D9%86%D8%B5%D8%A8.html
<alimj> I usually only SSH to it
<rtfsource> alimj, مانیتور تاچ و الباقی متعالقاتش اگه گیر بیاد میخوام تبلت بسازم باهاش
<rtfsource> alimj, اندروید و آی‌پَد که حال منو بهم زدن
<alimj> برای آن کار بهتر است چیزی بهتری بگیری
<rtfsource> یه آی‌پَد اوریجینال دارم... دارم سعی میکنم روش گنو رو بدون هسته کامپیال کنم
<rtfsource> چیز مزخرفی است... توصیه نمیشه
 * mike90 suggests BBB instead of RBPi to rtfsource
<rtfsource> mike90, what's a BBB?
<alimj> Beaglebon is expensive here
<alimj> s/Beaglebon/Beaglebone\ Black/
<mike90> how much there?
<alimj> Twice the price of RPi
<mike90> how much PBPi ?
<alimj> Let me give you exact numbers
<mike90> you told expensive @.O
<alimj> IRR 1.73 mio. for RPi (with acrylic case and SD Card)
<mike90> BBB at max cost is  $125
<alimj> IRR 2.65 mio. for BBB + Acrylic case
<rtfsource> حتی باکس تبلت رو میشه داد چاپ سه‌بعدی بکنن... ساعتی ۲۰٬۰۰۰ تومن میگیرن
<alimj> mike90: BBB is good for people who are working on robotics (it has also Analog inputs)
<mike90> mio is million?
<alimj> mike90: Yes
<mike90> " BBB is good for people who are working on robotics (it has also Analog inputs) "  <---- my co-workers are using it as HM
<mike90> for controlling tamper proof
<alimj> HM?
<mike90> Harware Module
<alimj> It is also equipped with a special processor for parallel processing
<mike90> *controlling/preventing
<alimj> co-processor
<mike90> BBB you mean?
<alimj> mike90: Yes
<mike90> it can easily be used with a FPGA as co-proccessor
<mike90> and can be used as Master processor
<mike90> (or in bad state as slave)
<alimj> BBB has not embedded FPGA
<mike90> has
<mike90> no
<mike90> t
<mike90> but can be joined
<mike90> with
<alimj> This does have it embedded: http://parallella.org/
<alimj> There are a few Zynq based single board computers available.
<alimj> There is going to be more
<alimj> Affordable
<mike90> my Coworker uses Xilinx joined with BBB and uses that Xilinx as only Network processor of that BBB
<mike90> so it'd be 10x Network faster ;)
<alimj> rtfsource: for your information, FPGA is a chip which could emulate other chips
<alimj> It is VMware or VirtualBox hardware
<alimj> Just to give you background information
<alimj> mike90: This is also very nice: http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php
<alimj> Affordable and powerful
<mike90> "FPGA is a chip which could emulate other chips" <---- sure it's a little use of FPGA
<alimj> mike90: I prefer this terminology. The best way to explain it to people who are new to electronics ;-)
<alimj> OK
<mike90> all of Network world (cisco as leadership) are going to convert their products to FPGA based ;D
<alimj> FPGA is a chip which you could design your own electronics and program the FPGA to do that task instead of making your own silicon
<rtfsource> alimj, I'm not very hardware-savvy
<alimj> It is actually electronics ;-)
 * mike90 disagrees ;D
<rtfsource> alimj, but learning electronics is one of my first priorities
 * mike90 hates electronics :(((
<alimj> rtfsource: Many small electronics who can not make their silicon chip, buy FPGAs and program them to act as a chip they want
<rtfsource> especially calculator, logic-gate and RAM construction for educational purposes
<rtfsource> I see
 * mike90 prefers to say and see "Digital Design" instead of electronics
<rtfsource> yeah, egg zackly, "digital design"
<alimj> rtfsource: https://www.crowdsupply.com/sutajio-kosagi/novena
<mike90> you may know but i prefer to repeat, one of the hottest trends in low-level computing world is to avoid OSes (as a worst fault of humans [i disagree :D]) and design completely self-driven Hardwares
<alimj> Baremetal
<alimj> mike90: I guess you should be familiar with Arduino?
<mike90> :D  */Hardwares->computers
<alimj> Or other Microcontrollers
<mike90> Arduino: prototyping platform
<mike90> ?
<mike90> you mean that ?
<alimj> Yes. It is OS-less baremetal
<alimj> Good for starters
<alimj> From there you could switch to better solutions
<rtfsource> OS-less! I wonder what that means!
<mike90> what i told was moar than baremetal, in that world OS is processor itself
<alimj> mike90: Oh my God
<towhid> مجددا سلام
<rtfsource> mike90, there's no need for a kernel?
<alimj> سلام توحید
<mike90> and all of MMU/CPU/Page-handlere/Contex-switcher are inside that
<towhid> سلام علی اقا
<towhid> بالاخره تموم شد
<rtfsource> mike90, I need some reading on that topic, please.
<alimj> توحید حالا:
<mike90> pure enduser software on pure self-driven Hardware
<rtfsource> aaaaah
<mike90> yeah, aaaaaaah ;)
<alimj> apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-bin
<rtfsource> aaaaaaaaaaaaah
<rtfsource> I don't understand a damn thing he's saying... can you fellas?
<alimj> rtfsource: I will explain in detail later
<alimj> Good to know
<alimj> خوب توحید چی شد؟
<towhid> https://dpaste.de/cDie
<towhid> هورااااااااااااااااا
<mike90> good day guys ;)
<mike90> bbt
<rtfsource> mike90, see ya 'round
<alimj> see you mike90
<alimj> خوب توحید. حالا ادامه می‌دیم
<towhid> علی اقا یه دونه ای
<alimj> این دستور:
<alimj> grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi --recheck --debug
<towhid> https://dpaste.de/i6mF
<alimj> اینکه همون قدیمیه است که
<alimj> دستور بالا چی شد؟
<alimj> خروجی پیست این دستور:
<towhid> https://dpaste.de/uc6d
<alimj> grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi --recheck --debug
<towhid> ببخشید
<towhid> دستور رو زده بودم
<towhid> خروجی رو اشتباه پست کردم
<alimj> یک لحظه
<rtfsource> باااس یه ویدئو بذارم روی آپارات واسه آموزش نصب مینت/اوبونتو/دبیان/اُپن‌سوزه ی زنده روی فلش با پارتیشن ثابت و مانا
<rtfsource> ظاهراً کالی و بک‌ترک خیلی برای همه جذابیت داره
<rtfsource> بهتره برای کالی بسازمش
<towhid> روی فلش نصب میشه؟
<alimj> بله. کالی روی فلش نصب می‌شود
<rtfsource> towhid, آره... با پارتیشن مانا و ثابت
<alimj> ولی به نظر من خیلی با هم فرق ندارند
<rtfsource> towhid, هر چی هم بخوای میتونی روش نصب کنی... با پوشهٔ خانهٔ ثابت
<alimj> اکثر برنامه‌های کالی به صورت مستقل بر روی دبیان و اوبونتو قابل نصب و اجرا شدن هستند
<towhid> حداقل فلش چند گیگ میخواد؟
<alimj> مشکل این است که همه برای هک میایند بدون اینکه درک درستی از لینوکس داشته باشند
<rtfsource> alimj, میدونم... ولی جذابیتی که کالی بخاطر «هک» داره باعث میشه خیلیا یونیکس رو یاد بگیرن
<rtfsource> مثل همون خدمتی که اوبونتو و مینت به آموزش کرد
<rtfsource> وگرنه شکی نیست که با «کالی» نمیشه بدون دانش پایه «هک» کرد... حداقل باید زبان «سی»، «سی‌پلاس‌پلاس»، پروتوکل‌ها، و تجربه و سابقهٔ طولانی توسعهٔ نرم‌افزار داشته باشی
<towhid> ایدین جان توی آپارات کانال داری؟
<rtfsource> towhid, یه کانال گیتار
<rtfsource> towhid, با نام کاربری sabetian
<towhid> ادرس میدی استفاده کنیم؟
<rtfsource> wait
<rtfsource> چرت و پرته البته
<rtfsource> گیتار رو خیلی آماتوری میزنم
<rtfsource> http://www.aparat.com/sabetian/
<rtfsource> من خودم قبلاً خیلی به اصطلاح «هک» میکردم... بیشتر جوملا و پی‌اِچ‌بی-بی‌بی و دروپال و الباقی
<rtfsource> منتها میرفتم توی سایتاشون
<rtfsource> file-e changelog.txt
<rtfsource> رو دانلود میکردم
<rtfsource> بعدش
<rtfsource> "diff" migereftam
<rtfsource> ببینم چی عوض شد
<rtfsource> شده
<rtfsource> خیلی کار بچگانه و بی‌معنی‌ای بود
<rtfsource> خیلی زود جذابیتش رو از دست داد
<towhid> rtfsource عالی بود
<towhid> گیتار زدنتو دیدم
<rtfsource> towhid, لطف داری، مرسی
<alimj> توحید. یک تست دیگه:
<towhid> امر بفرما علی اقا
<alimj> grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi --debug
<towhid> https://dpaste.de/b4Mh#L
<alimj> توحید این که باز خروجی دستور قبلیه
<towhid> همونه
<alimj> نباید این رو داشته باشه
<alimj>  --recheck
<towhid> https://dpaste.de/i1Ax#L
<towhid> کپی پست فک کنم مشکل \یدا کرده
<towhid> کپی رو که میزنم نمیزنه
<towhid> پیدا
<alimj> خوب یک دستور یک کم خطرناکتر
<rtfsource> alimj, میشه یه نرم‌افزار مثل فری‌گیت رو توی یه دستگاه هدلس مثل راپبری پی بالا اورد؟
<rtfsource> alimj, میخوام یه دستگاه اختصاص بدم به فری‌گیت و تور
<alimj> rtfsource: فکر نمی‌کنم بشه فری گیت رو روی رازبری بالا آورد
<alimj> چونکه پروسسورش آرم هست
<rtfsource> alimj, به هر حال واین روش نصب میشه، نه؟
<alimj> نه. بعید است
<rtfsource> alimj, دبیان آرم حتماً واین رو داره
<alimj> اگر هم بشه. بسیار کند خواهد بود
<rtfsource> hmmmm
<rtfsource> ok
<alimj> خوب توحید
<towhid> جونم
<alimj> grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --boot-directory=/boot/  --efi-directory=/boot/efi /dev/sda  --debug
<towhid> https://dpaste.de/TdQx#L
<alimj> خوب فقط این:
<alimj> grub-install /dev/sda
<alimj> دیگه حراجش کردیم
<towhid> https://dpaste.de/CZ55#L
<towhid> علی اقا ممنون
<alimj> خوب بهتر شد
<towhid> روزنه امید داره؟
<alimj> بله
<alimj> اگر هنوز انرژی داری
<towhid> من که دست بردار نیستم
<towhid> تیم ویور نمیشه نصب کرد؟
<towhid> یا با اس اس اچ؟
<rtfsource> alimj, میشه منتها ظاهرن علی میخواد بقیه حضار کانال هم کار رو یاد بگیرن
<rtfsource> من شخصاً دارم کانال رو لاگ میکنم
<rtfsource> به عنوان مرجع
<towhid> دم علی اقا گرم
<towhid> خدایی نمیدونم چجوری ازشون تشکر کنم
<alimj> آقا یک کار دیگر:
<alimj> grub-install /dev/sda1
<towhid> https://dpaste.de/pHZE#L
<alimj> باید از سایر اساتید بپرسم
<alimj> توحید یک تغییر کوچک:
<alimj> grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --boot-directory=/boot/  --efi-directory=/boot/EFI/  --debug
<alimj> من ای اف آی رو بزرگ کردم
<alimj> towhid:
<towhid> علی اقا دارم کپیش میکنم
<towhid> خیلی طولانیه
<towhid> اخرش اینه:
<towhid> https://dpaste.de/PVbK#L
<rtfsource> towhid: echo $?
<rtfsource> صفر میده؟
<alimj> یک درس که باید بگیریم اینه که در لینوکس و یونیکس اسم فایلها به بزرگی و کوچکی حروف حساسه
<rtfsource> "echo $?"
<towhid> اقا ایدین متوجه سوالتون نمیشم
<alimj> من فکر کنم درست شد
<alimj> برای محکم کاری:
<rtfsource> بعد از اجرای هر برنامه ای که استانداردهای طراحی رو رعایت کرده باشه
<towhid> بله صفر میده
<rtfsource> متغیر فوق اگه صفر باشه یعنی برنامه بدون اشکال اجرا شده
<alimj> update-grub
<rtfsource> البته به این معنی نیست که کاری که ازش خواستی رو انجام داده باشه
<alimj> rtfsource: آخر ریپورت نوشته نو ارور
<rtfsource> hmm
<alimj> خط ۷۲:
<alimj> Installation finished. No error reported.
<rtfsource> ok
<alimj> یعنی به خاطر اینکه ..
<towhid> https://dpaste.de/MnxY#L
<alimj> efi
<alimj> باید می‌بود
<alimj> EFI
<rtfsource> yeah, UNIX is case-sensitive
<alimj> خوب توحید ری استارت کن. اولش دعا کن. بعدش اگر همه چیز درست بود. به ما بگو. وگرنه دوباره با فلش بیا و باز بگو
<towhid> چشم
<towhid> با اجازه
<alimj> یک لحظه
<towhid> جانم
<alimj> صبر کن
<alimj> قبلش خروجی این دستور
<alimj> ls -lah /boot/EFI
<alimj> کار از محکم کاری عیب نمی‌کنه
<towhid> https://dpaste.de/xy5a#L
<alimj> apt-get install tree
<alimj> tree /boot
<towhid> https://dpaste.de/KGUB#L
<alimj> خوب برنامه تری رو نصب کردی
<alimj> حالا با اون دستور دوم دوست دارم لیست فایلهای بوت رو ببینم
<towhid> https://dpaste.de/NBSv#L
<rtfsource> احتمالاً باید علاوه بر این کارا، فایل زیر رو جایگزینِ فایل موجود در دایرکتوری boot بکنه
<rtfsource> grubx64.efi
<rtfsource> بخاطر حماقت دولوپرهای مایکروسافت
<rtfsource> یعنی
<alimj> بگذار این کار رو بکنه:
<rtfsource> cp kali/grubx64.efi boot/bootx64.efi
<alimj> نه
<alimj> این کار:
<alimj> حداقل قبلش بک آپ بگیره:
<rtfsource> بعدش قاعدتاً (شاید(!)) لازم باشه گزینهٔ بوت ویندوز رو به اون فایل اضافه کنه؟!!!
<rtfsource> منکه گیج شدم
<alimj> اول این کار رو بکن:
<alimj> cp -R /boot/EFI/EFI /boot/EFI
<towhid> الان اینو بزنم؟
<alimj> آره
<alimj> من یک کم به یک چیز شک د ارم
<towhid> cp: '/boot/EFI/EFI' and '/boot/EFI/EFI' are the same file
<alimj> cp -R /boot/EFI/EFI /boot/
<alimj> ببخشید
<towhid> خواهش میکنم
<towhid> بدون خطا
<alimj> خوب ری استارت
<towhid> بسم الله
<towhid_> متاسفانه درست نشد
<towhid_> با ویندوز بالا اومد
<towhid_> مستقیما
<alimj> خوب مشکلی نیست
<alimj> الان ویندوزی؟
<alimj> یا با لایو
<towhid_> اره
<towhid_> با ویندوز
<alimj> برو لایو
<towhid_> برم با لایو بیام؟
<towhid_> چش
<alimj> آره
<towhid_> م
<alimj> چیز زیادی نمونده
<alimj> rtfsource: We are almost here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB/EFI_examples
<rtfsource> towhid_, همین فلشی که همین الان روش کالی ریختی رو میشه خییییلی راحت تبدیل به کالی مانا و ثابت کرد
<rtfsource> towhid_, مانا=persistent
<rtfsource> towhid_, یک دقیقه هم طول نمیکشه
<alimj> ریبوت کرد
<alimj> اون قبلیه الان آنلاین نیست
<rtfsource> towhid_, توی همون پست اَسک‌لینوکس راهنمای تصویریش رو برات می‌ذارم
<rtfsource> towhid_, بعدش هم یه سیستم کامل داری که میتونی هر چی دلت خواست روش نصب کنی
<rtfsource> towhid_, هر جایی هم خواستی با خودت میبریش و روی هر سیستمی بوتش میکنی
<towhid> ایدین جان من الان رسیدم
<rtfsource> towhid_, فایل‌هات هم سر جاش میمونه
<alimj> خوب توحید
<alimj> terminal
<towhid> از اونجایی که گفتی یک دقیقه هم طول نمیکشه دیدم
<alimj> sudo -i
<alimj> mkdir /tmp/sda1;mount /dev/sda1 /tmp/sda1
<towhid> زدم
<alimj> cd /tmp/sda1/EFI/Boot
<alimj> فقط اگر خطا داد بگو
<towhid> تا اینجا بدون خطا
<alimj> cp Bootx64.efi Bootx64.efi.old
<towhid> ایدین جان چیو گفتی تصویری میذاری؟
<alimj> cp /tmp/sda1/EFI/EFI/kali/grubx64.efi  Bootx64.efi
<towhid> بدون خطا
<rtfsource> towhid, http://pastebin.com/xCKnsbg2
<alimj> ریبوت کن. باید بره روی گروب. اگر خطایی باشه اصلا ویندوز بالا نخواهد آمد. در این صورت با لایو بیا. موفق باشی
<alimj> towhid: ری استارت کردی؟
<rtfsource> alimj, من یه بریج وای‌فای میخوام، که خودش به وای‌فای متصل بشه و من سیستم ها رو با *کابل* بهش متصل کنم
<rtfsource> شما چی پیشنهاد میکنی؟
<towhid_> فرقی نکرد
<rtfsource> الان توی اتاق ۶ تا لپ‌تاپ و نت‌بوک، یه پی‌سی دسکتاپ، یه گوشی اندروید، و یه آی‌پَد وصله
<rtfsource> به احتمال زیاد برای سلامتی خطرناکه
<alimj> towhid_: باز هم رفت تو ویندوز؟
<towhid_> بله
<alimj> خوب این مرحله باید بری تو تنظیمات UEFI خود مادربورد
<alimj> همون جایی که ترتیب بوت رو تغییر میدی
<towhid_> متوجهم
<alimj> گفتی مادربرد ایسوس است؟
<towhid_> حقیقتش درست یادم نیست
<alimj> نه گفتی گیگابایت
<towhid_> گیگا بایته
<towhid_> درسته
<alimj> این مرحله از تو خود لینوکس از سیستم به سیستم فرق می‌کنه
<alimj> ب
<alimj> بگذار بهت نشون بدم
<alimj> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB/EFI_examples
<rtfsource> حداقل ۱۰ تا خروجی اِترنت می‌خوام
<alimj> ببین اینجا برای هر سخت افزار یک مثال جدا داده
<alimj> rtfsource: سوییج باید بخری
<alimj> towhid_: باید بری تو ست آپ و ببینی که توی آپشن‌های بوت گروب اومده؟
<towhid_> باشه
<alimj> منتظر هستیم
<Towhid2> با گوشی تونستم بیام
<rtfsource> alimj, سوییچ رو باید وصل کنم به بریج وای‌فای؟ یا بریج خودش کار سوییچ و روتر کابلی اِترنت رو هم میکنه؟
<alimj> الان روتر چی داری؟
<rtfsource> الان یه روتر لینوکسی وایمکس دارم
<rtfsource> یه بریج وای‌فای می‌خوام که به وای‌فای روتر وایمکس متصل بشه
<rtfsource> بعد من کابل‌هام رو وصل کنم به بریج
<rtfsource> فقط هر چی تو بازار میگردم فروشنده نمیفهمه چی میگم
<alimj> یعنی روتر وایمکس یک ور و بقیه وسایل یک ور دیگر هستند؟
<rtfsource> آره
<alimj> چند کار می‌تونی بکنی
<rtfsource> aha
<towhid_> علی اقا من الان ریبوت کنم ؟
<alimj> خیلی از روتر‌های ایسوس یک دکمه برای بریج شدن دارند
<rtfsource> hmmmm
<alimj> Towhid بله
<rtfsource> چند تا خروجی اِتِرنت دارن؟
<alimj> و برو تو ست آپ مادربرد
<rtfsource> کابل
<rtfsource> *
<alimj> چهار تا
<alimj> چند تا احتیاج داری؟
<rtfsource> شاید بهتره یه بریج تک‌کابلی ارزون بخرم و یه سوییچ رو وصل کنم به خروجی کابلش
<rtfsource> alimj, ۱۰ تا
<alimj> پس هم به یک روتر و هم به یک سوییچ نیاز داری
<alimj> منظورم یک بریج و یک سوییچ بود
<rtfsource> alimj, مرسی بابت راهنمایی.. همین کارو میکنم
<alimj> برای کار ساده:
<alimj> این: http://digikala.com/Product/DKP-6075/D-Link-DIR-505-All-In-One-Mobile-Companion/%D8%B1%D9%88%D8%AA%D8%B1-%D8%A7%DA%A9%D8%B3%D8%B3-%D9%BE%D9%88%D9%8A%D9%86%D8%AA-%D8%A8%D9%8A%E2%80%8C%D8%B3%D9%8A%D9%85-%D8%AF%D9%8A-%D9%84%D9%8A%D9%86%DA%A9-%D9%85%D8%AF%D9%84-DIR-505
<alimj> و یک سوییچ ۱۶ پورت
<rtfsource> hmmm
<alimj> اگر دوست داشتی، یک سری از روترها هستند که نسخه ..
<rtfsource> باید یه جوری پیکربندیش کنم که لن کابلیم جدا باشه
<alimj> DD-WRT
<alimj> یا
<alimj> OpenWRT
<rtfsource> alimj, توی ایران هست؟
<rtfsource> واااااااااااااااااااای
<rtfsource> خدااااااااااااااااااا
<rtfsource> فکر کن روش تور بریزی
<rtfsource> و VPN
<Towhid2> علی اقا الان توی ستاپ هستم
<Towhid2> دقیقا نمیدونم باید دنبال چی بگردم
<alimj> خوب، مدل مادربرد رو می‌تونی بگی؟
<alimj> اگر نوشته؟
<alimj> rtfsource: من یک مدت روی یکیش داشتم
<Towhid2> GIGABYTE -UEFI DUALBIOS
<rtfsource> alimj, این رو میخرم... کار ریپیتر هم میکنه
<alimj> باید جایی باشه که بتونی دیوایس بوت رو ست کنی
<alimj> rtfsource: اون خیلی خوبه. قابل حمله
<rtfsource> وصلش میکنم به سوییچ
<alimj> البته راه حل های دیگه هم هست ها
<alimj> نمی دونم توحید چی شد؟
<alimj> امیدوارم نابود نشده باشد
<alimj> خوب چی شد؟
<towhid> http://s3.picofile.com/file/8232726292/IMG_20160110_232335.jpg
<towhid> چیزی پیدا نکردم
<alimj> اون مورد:
<alimj> SATA PM:ST31....
<alimj> را می‌شد جداگانه از ...
<alimj> Windows Boot Manager
<alimj> سلکت کرد؟
<towhid> بله
<alimj> دو تا هارد که نداری؟
<towhid> نه
<alimj> خوب وقتی که ساتا را سلکت می‌کنی، فرقی می‌کند؟
<towhid> تست نکردم
<towhid> میرم تست کنم بیام
<towhid> برم؟
<alimj> ببخشید خیلی عذیت شدی. می‌شود امتحان کنی؟
<alimj> آره
<towhid> این چه حرفیه علی اقا من شما رو اذیت کردم
<towhid> بچشم
<towhid> الان میرمو میام
<towhid> علی اقا دستت  واقعا درد نکنه
<towhid> بالاخره درست شد
<alimj> یک عکس از منوی بوت می‌گذاری من حال کنم
<towhid> اقا ایدین دست شما هم جدا درد نکنه خیلی زحمت کشیدین
<alimj> می‌دانم دردسر دارد
<alimj> اصرار نمی‌کنم
<towhid> وقتی داره بوت میشه با گوشی عکس بگیرم؟
<alimj> بله
<towhid> نه اقا شما به گردن من حق داری
<alimj> خواهش بزرگی است
<towhid> نه بابا نفرمایید علی اقا
<towhid> الان
<towhid> بعد این که گراب لود کرد؟
<alimj> بله
<alimj> از منوی گراب می‌خواهم
<towhid> خود گزینه های رو نشون نمیده ها
<towhid> مستقیم میاد توی کالی
<alimj> یک اسکیپ بزنی میاد
<alimj> پس چجوری می‌تونی بری تو ویندوز؟
<towhid> میتونم برم از توی بایوس ست کنم
<towhid> اونجوپریم مستقیم میره توی ویندوز :دی
<alimj> الان تو کالی هستی؟
<towhid> اره الان کالی هستم
<alimj> از روی هارد؟
<towhid> اره
<alimj> خوب یک کار کوچک دیگر می‌کنی؟
<towhid> حتما
<alimj> برو ترمینال و این دستور رو بزن:
<alimj> sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<towhid> ادرس جدید پست بین چی بود؟
<towhid> پیدا کردم
<alimj> https://dpaste.de
<towhid> https://dpaste.de/uGAE
<alimj> sudo efibootmgr -v
<towhid> efibootmgr: EFI variables are not supported on this system.
<alimj> :|
<towhid> :|
<alimj> پس الان اطمینان داری که از تو ست آپ می‌تونی بین دو سیستم عامل تغییر بدی؟
<towhid> اره چون تنها کاری که کردم این بود که بجای بوت منیجر ویندوز هارد گذاشتم
<towhid> در تریتب بوت ها
<towhid> ترتیب
<alimj> بسیار خوب. پس اگر سوال دیگری بود. من در خدمت هستم
<towhid> خدمت از ماست علی اقا
<towhid> یه دنیا ازتون ممنونم
<alimj> قربانت
<towhid> واقعا دستتون درد نکنه
<alimj> یک کار دیگر
<towhid> فدات
<towhid> جونم
<alimj> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<towhid> https://dpaste.de/Pcsz
<towhid> باید یه آدر تعریف میکرد برا ویندوز که نکرده
<towhid> other
<alimj> بله
<alimj> که اصلا نخواهی بری تو تنظیمات مادربرد
<towhid> یادتونه گفتین یه دستور میزنیم ممکنه که ویندوز رو باز نکنه؟
<towhid> فک کنم بک اپ هم گرفیتم
<towhid> اگه اونو برگردونیم درست نمیشه؟
<alimj> فکر نمی‌کنم
<towhid> صحیح
<alimj> فعلا این کار رو بکن
<alimj> ترمینال
<alimj> sudo -i
<alimj> cd /boot
<alimj> cd EFI
<alimj> tree
<alimj> خروجی رو بگذار
<towhid> ای اف آی رو میگه موجود نیست
<towhid> -bash: cd: EFI: No such file or directory
<alimj> ls -lah
<towhid> https://dpaste.de/4zLV
<alimj> خوب حالا اگر میشه برو و پارتیشن ویندوز رو باز کن
<alimj> با فایل منیجر خود کالی
<towhid> اوکی
<towhid> باز نمیکنه
<alimj> چه پیغامی میده؟
<towhid> https://dpaste.de/mDV4
<alimj> این دستور:
<alimj> mkdir /media/root/windows;mount -o ro /dev/sda2 /media/root/windows
<towhid> از دکمه فیزیکی ریستارت استفاده کردم که اینجوری شده؟
<alimj> احتمالا
<towhid> زدم
<alimj> وقتی پیش میاد که ویندوز درست شات داون نمیشه
<alimj> چی شد؟
<towhid> پارتیشن ویندوز رو باز کرد
<alimj> حالا این دستور:
<alimj> os-prober
<alimj> خروجی رو می‌خواهم
<towhid>  No volume groups found
<alimj> حالا :
<alimj> update-grub
<towhid> https://dpaste.de/omWc
<alimj> mount
<alimj> خروجی می‌خواهم
<towhid> https://dpaste.de/TmTE
<alimj> mkdir /media/Windows;mount -o remount,ro /dev/sda2 /media/Windows;update-grub
<alimj> خروجی می‌خواهم
<towhid> https://dpaste.de/LqcN
<alimj> خواسته قبلش
<alimj> unmount
<alimj> بشه
<alimj> unmount /dev/sda2
<alimj> بعدش دستور قبلی
<towhid> -bash: unmount: command not found
<alimj> umount
<alimj> umount /dev/sda2
<alimj> دیگه آخر شبه یک کم قاط زدم
<towhid> حق دارین
<alimj> اگر فایل منیجر بازه، ببندش
<towhid> https://dpaste.de/2KB0
<towhid> الان بستم
<alimj> mount -o ro /dev/sda2 /media/Windows;update-grub
<alimj> اگر این نشد، دیگه برای امشب بی خیال می‌شیم
<towhid> https://dpaste.de/Nnwv
<alimj> خوب فعلا برای امشب خوبه
<alimj> فقط یک بار ببین می‌تونی درست بری تو ویندوز
<towhid> بعدش دیگه نمیتونم؟
<towhid> اهان
<alimj> چرا
<towhid> چاشتباه خوندم
<towhid> اشتباه خوندم
<alimj> من برای محکم کاری گفتم
<towhid> الان میرم
<alimj> گفتم شاید تا فردا شب احتیاج داشته باشی
<alimj> گیر بیفتی
<alimj> اگر نرفت
<alimj> از همان تنظیمات مادربرد برو
<towhid> علی اقا تونستم با ویندوز بیام بالا
<towhid> الان با ویندوزم
<alimj> خوب. حالا اگر دوست داشتی فردا به اون مورد هم فکر می‌کنیم
<alimj> اگر ایراد نداشته باشه من الان دیگه برم
<towhid> خسته نباشید
<towhid> شیش ساعت نفس گیری بود :دی
<towhid> شبتون خوش
<alimj> اختیار دارید
<alimj> فعلا قربانت
<towhid> فدات
<towhid> بسلامت
<towhid> دوستان شب همگی خوش
<towhid> خدانگهدار
<rtfsource> oh my gods
<rtfsource> :D
<alimj> چی شده؟
<alimj> rtfsource: چی شده؟
<alimj> اه لعنت. تازه الان فهمیدم که چرا ویندوز به منوی گروب توحید اضافه نشده بود
#ubuntu-ir 2017-01-04
<graywolf> hello to all
<erfan> hi
<mohi> salam
<mohi> kasi hast?
<Guest15250> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2017-01-06
<ubuntu> سلام
<Guest785> سلام
<Guest785> میشه کمکم کنید؟
<Guest785> این ارور رو در ترمینال برای هر دستوری که میزنم میده
<Guest785> E: The package ttf-mscorefonts-installer needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
#ubuntu-ir 2017-01-08
<Ahura> Salam Be Hameie Dostan
<Salar>  را روی کام‍‍‍\یوترهای دامین نصب کردم بعد از چند ماه میبینم فقط با \روفایل ادمین  کار میکنه . حذف و نصب دوباره برنامه  هم فایده نداره . حتی \روفایل کاربر رو عوض کردم نشد golden dict ‌
#ubuntu-ir 2018-01-01
<hossy> hi
<hossy> سلام
<hossy> ی
<hossy> :(
<Guest99356> github.com baz mishe bara ye shoma?
<smrb> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2018-01-02
<hamed> github.com baz mishe bara shoma?
<Guest44302> github.com baz mishe bara ye shoma?
<parsaxii_> Hello
<parsaxii> Test
<f4h4m> hi all
#ubuntu-ir 2018-01-03
<Hessam> سلام
<anux_> vpn
<Parsa> wtf :D
<Guest12787> any body hear now?
<Guest12787> chera nickname avaz shod ????!:)
#ubuntu-ir 2018-01-04
<Matin> hi
<Matin> میشه یه توضیحی درباره این کانال بدید ؟
<Sajjad> کسی اینجا می تونه vlc رو بعد از دانلود آفلاین نصب کنه؟
<Sajjad> من با هفت هشت تا خطا و هشدار تو configure برخوردم
<Sajjad> ماشاء الله چقدر شلوغه اینجا
#ubuntu-ir 2018-01-05
<alex112233445511> hi
<ahyhygfdhgcgvcgh> im new in irc so sorry for the spam
<milad_> salam
<Guest19106> salam
<Guest19106> komak mikham
#ubuntu-ir 2018-01-07
<babak_> salam b hamegi
<babak_> dostan hichi az tarigh linux mail ferestade (command line)
<babak_> ?
<behdad222> babak_: چی؟
<babak_> behdad jan
<babak_> az tarigh linux dakhel sazbeferestam
<kkkkk> hi
<ELcapo> salam
<ELcapo> :)
<sorush_> سلام
<sorush_> یه سوال داشتم
#ubuntu-ir 2019-01-02
<M2H> hi
<M2H> che jaleb :)
#ubuntu-ir 2019-01-04
<towhdidddd> سلامت
<towhdidddd> سلام
<towhdidddd> سیلام
<towhdidddd> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2020-01-01
<pedro2> ecit
<pedro2> hi
